# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Αγχώδης διαταραχή, κρίσεις πανικού, κατάθλιψη. Πως τα έζησα και πως το ξεπέρασα...

## pratsdim

Σεπτέμβριος 2004... Μόλις έφτασε στο τέλος του ένα καλοκαίρι από τα πιο επίπονα και ψυχοφθόρα της ζωής μου λόγω του απίστευτου όγκου δουλειάς που είχα επιφορτιστεί να φέρω εις πέρας... Είχα αφοσοιωθεί εκεί, στη δουλειά μου, με όλο μου το είναι, από τη στιγμή που άρχισα να εργάζομαι, το 2001. Παράλληλα, \"τρέχανε\" και τα δύο μεταπτυχιακά μου. Προσωπική ζωή? Περιορισμένη, γιατί εγώ έδωσα προτεραιότητα αλλού, στην ...καριέρα μου. Σωστό? Έτσι πίστευα τότε, όντας απόλυτος σε αυτό, χωρίς να δίνω διεξόδους στον εαυτό μου να \"αδειάσει\", να \"στανιάρει\". \"Είμαι πολύ δυνατός άνθρωπος\", έλεγα.. \"Δεν χρειάζομαι ξεκούραση, δεν χρειάζομαι διασκέδαση, τώρα προέχει η δουλειά μου..\"! Τι αφελές που το βλέπω πια.... Ο οργανισμός μου, όμως, μάζευε αθροιστικά όλη αυτή την πίεση και την κακομεταχείριση από τον ίδιο τον άνθρωπο, στον οποίο ανήκει!! Και, ξαφνικά, τη στιγμή που η μεγάλη πίεση είχε φύγει, τις μέρες που αποφάσισα να δώσω χρόνο στον εαυτό μου, ήρθε η απαρχή της καταιγίδας... ʼρχισα να μη νιώθω καλά, το έλεγα, το φώναζα σε όλους τους γύρω μου! \"Δε νιώθω καλά!!! Δε μπορώ!!\"... \"Έλα ρε, δυο μέτρα παλικάρι και μας λες βλακείες..\" η συνήθης απάντηση... Εγώ, όμως, ΔΕΝ ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΚΑΛΑ!! ʼρχισα να έχω ενοχλήσεις σε σωματικό επίπεδο, στο στομάχι μου, στα γεννητικά μου όργανα, στο στήθος μου, στο κεφάλι μου....

11 Νοεμβρίου 2004, το θυμάμαι σαν τώρα και ανατριχιάζω την ώρα που το γράφω... Ξυπνάω με την ίδια κακή διάθεση, όπως όλες τις μέρες από το Σεπτέμβρη και μετά... Όμως, εκείνο το πρωί, διαισθάνομαι ότι κάτι θα συμβεί, ο πόνος στην κοιλιά μου αφόρητος... Μία ώρα μετά, ευρισκόμενος στη δουλειά μου, ήρθε... Κόπηκαν τα πόδια μου, ένιωθα οτι ...πεθαίνω, ότι σβήνω, ότι έχω κάτι πολύ σοβαρό... Η πρώτη κρίση πανικού... Όλη μου ζωή περνάει μπροστά από τα μάτια μου, όλες οι σημαντικότερες στιγμές, όλα τα αγαπημένα μου πρόσωπα... ΤΙ ΕΧΩ???
Αρχίζει ένας ατελείωτος και φαύλος κύκλος επισκέψεων σε γιατρούς και στα επείγοντα νοσοκομείων... \"Δεν έχεις τίποτα παθολογικό, χρειάζεσαι ξεκούραση και θα περάσει...\" ΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!! ΚΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ?? ΤΙ?? Δε ζω, μένω μέσα, δε χαμογελάω πια, δε μπορώ να χαρώ... Σα να υπάρχει ένα χέρι που με κρατάει από το να νιώσω καλά! Γιατί σε μένα Θεέ μου?! ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ... Δεν υπάρχει επιστροφή... Πού είναι ο Δημήτρης, γαμώτο?? ΠΟΥ??

Δεν έχω τον έλεγχο του εαυτού μου, νιώθω σα να εκρήγνυται ο ίδιος μου ο εαυτός και δε μπορώ να αντιμετωπίσω την ορμή του...
Διαβάζω κάπου για την ...κατάθλιψη... Θέμα απαγορευμένο για όλους σχεδόν, που δεν το έχουν περάσει. Κατάθλιψη??? Όχι, με τίποτα! Δεν είναι αυτό, προσπαθούσα να πείσω τον εαυτό μου. ΔΕ μπορώ, όμως, να νιώσω καλά με τίποτα. Σε μια στροφή του μυαλού μου, που αποδείχτηκε τελικά σωτήρια, παίρνω τηλέφωνο σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο... Δειλά, φοβισμένα... Με πείθει, όμως, με υπέροχο τρόπο να τα πούμε από κοντά. Και, πράγματι, γίνεται. Μία, δύο, τρεις συναντήσεις, αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω πράγματα και οι κρίσεις πανικού δε με επισκέπτονται ξανά από τότε... Όμως, εξακολουθώ να υποφέρω ψυχολογικά, να νιώθω ότι βρίσκομαι στο μηδέν, ότι δεν ξέρω αν μπορέσω να το αντέξω...

Ιανουάριος 2005, δεν άντεξα άλλο, παρατάω τα πάντα, δουλειά, μεταπτυχιακά, κοπέλα, φίλους και φεύγω στους δικούς μου... Ήταν οι μόνοι άνθρωποι, τους οποίους ήθελα εκείνη τη στιγμή και πίστευα ότι θα μπορούσαν να με κατανοήσουν... Φευ... Δεν μπορούν να νιώσουν τι περνάω, ακόμα και αν με αγαπάνε παθολογικά. Επιβαρύνομαι ακόμα περισσότερο γιατί τους στενοχωρώ! \"Μήπως είμαι τρελός? Μήπως θα τρελαθώ? Τί είναι όλο αυτό Θεέ μου? Γιατί σε μένα? Γιατί όλοι οι άλλοι να είναι χαμογελαστοί και εγώ έτσι? ΓΙΑΤΙ?\"...

Το μεγάλο μου πρόβλημα αρχίζουν να γίνονται οι σκέψεις μου οι ίδιες. Ανοίγω τα μάτια μου το πρωί και βομβαρδίζομαι από σκέψεις... ʼπειρες σκέψεις, ατελείωτες, βασανιστικές. Σα να περίμεναν εκεί όλο το βράδυ μέχρι να ανοίξω τα μάτια μου... Προσπαθώ να το ξεπεράσω μόνος μου, πάντα εγωιστής γαρ, ωστόσο η ιδεά και η έννοια της κατάθλιψης αρχίζουν να μη μου είναι τόσο απόμακρες πια... 

Παίρνω την απόφαση να επισκεφθώ ψυχίατρο. Ποιός? Εγώ? Τρελάθηκα?... Όπως και να είχε, έπρεπε να αντιδράσω, να το αντιμετωπίσω. Ο ψυχίατρος μου διαγνώσκει κατάθλιψη και μου προτείνει αντικαταθλιπτικά (Seroxat). Τα έχω μια βδομάδα δίπλα μου, τα κρατάω, διαβάζω τις παρενέργειες, αρνούμαι να τα πάρω. ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ?? Εγώ? Εντωμεταξύ, έχω αρχίσει να χάνω τον ύπνο μου, να ..στροβιλίζομαι στο κρεββάτι μου, να είμαι ένας ...ζωντανός-νεκρός. Αρχίζω, όμως, να αντιλαμβάνομαι με κάποιον τρόπο ότι ΜΟΝΟ ΕΓΩ, ΜΟΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ, μπορώ και πρέπει να το ξεπεράσω. Γιατί απλά, ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΡΕ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ!

Το επόμενο πρωί, σηκώνομαι, και έχω πάρει πια την απόφαση ότι \"Όπως με γ...ει, έτσι θα το γ....σω κι εγώ τώρα!\". Αποφασίζω να αρχίσω τη θεραπεία με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά έχοντας διαβάσει ...εκατομμύρια γραμμές κειμένων, που αφορούσαν την κατάθλιψη και τους τρόπους θεραπείας της, μέσα σε αυτούς και ο τρόπος θεραπείας με αντικαταθλιπτικά. Οι απόψεις που εκφράζονται σε αυτά που διαβάζω διίστανται. ʼλλοι γράφουν ότι βοηθήθηκαν και άλλοι όχι. Ακόμα κι έτσι όμως, πρέπει να αντιδράσω. Αρχίζω ταυτόχρονα να κάνω και πράγματα που με ευχαριστούσαν πριν από την καταιγίδα, ακόμα και αν δε με ευχαριστούσαν τώρα. Έτρεχα όπως συνήθιζα, γυμναζόμουν, έβγαινα για καφέ, αλλά ακόμα δεν ένιωθα τίποτα όμορφο.. Ήξερα , ένιωθα, βίωνα, όμως, ότι είμαι στο σωστό δρόμο. Ότι ο τροχός πρέπει να γυρίσει υπέρ μου και ΘΑ γυρίσει. Έρχομαι πολύ κοντά στο Θεό, πάντα ήμουνα, αλλά τώρα τον νιώθω μέσα μου... Εϊναι εκεί, ακούει τις προσευχές μου να φύγω από το απόλυτο μηδέν... Έχω το Θεό μαζί μου, δε φοβάμαι τίποτα... Οι άσχημες σκέψεις εξακολουθούν να \"παρεμποδίζουν\" την πορεία μου προς τον ...πραγματικό Δημήτρη. Μιλάω πολύ συχνά με τον ψυχολόγο μου τηλεφωνικά και παίρνω ακόμα πιο πολλή δύναμη...

Μάρτιος 2005, 4 βδομάδες περίπου μετά την αρχή του ...πολέμου που έχω κηρύξει στην κατάστασή μου. Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά νιώθω να με βοηθούν πια. Έχουν φέρει τις ορμόνες μου σε σταθεροποιητικά επίπεδα. Η οργανική φύση του προβλήματος αρχίζει να βρίσκει τη λύση της. Τώρα είμαι πιο ήρεμος να σκεφτώ πράγματα. Έχει καταλαγιάσει ο βομβαρδισμός σκέψεων, δεν έχει, φυσικά, εξαλειφθεί πλήρως.. Ακόμα.... Ακόμα, γιατί πια είναι στο χέρι μου όλα! Τα φάρμακα κάνουν τη δουλειά τους, τώρα είναι όλα θέμα του μυαλού μου... Αρχίζω να χρησιμοποιώ τεχνικές, που στόχο είχαν να αποκτήσω θετική σκέψη... Πάντα την είχα, αλλά είχε κλονιστεί μέσα σε όλη αυτή τη φρίκη. Γράφω τις σκέψεις μου σε χαρτί... \"Σκέφτομαι ότι είμαι τρελλός!\" γραφώ.. και γελάω με τις ...μαλακίες που σκέφτομαι!!! Αρχίζει η απομυθοποίησή τους! Θεέ μου, σε ευχαριστώ, αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω! Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι οι σκέψεις μου είναι απλά ...σκέψεις! Τί θα μου κάνουν? ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! 

Αργά, αλλά σταθερά, αποκτώ μηχανισμούς σαν Δημήτρης που ποτέ δεν πίστευα ότι έχω μέσα μου. Έχω ξεκινήσει να προσπαθώ και κάποιες φορές να πετυχαίνω, να αποβάλλω τις άσχημες σκέψεις μου. Κι ακόμα και αν δε γίνεται αυτό, απλά να τις αφήνω, να τις καλωσορίζω χωρίς να ασχολούμαι μαζί τους. Όπως έρχονται, έτσι και φεύγουν!

Συνεχίζω να παλεύω, οι πιθανότητες πια είναι ΥΠΕΡ ΜΟΥ! Απίστευτο, το αισθάνομαι, το νιώθω, το βιώνω! Δε μπορεί ούτε η κρίση πανικού, ούτε η κατάθλιψη να με νικήσει. Θα τις συντρίψω, το ξέρω πια! 

Αρχίζει και φαίνεται στο βάθος του τούνελ ο ...Δημήτρης. Όχι, όμως, αυτός που περίμενα να βρω. Δεν είναι ο Δημήτρης που ήξερα... Αυτός ο Δημήτρης που βλέπω πια είναι ο Δημήτρης, που αρχίζει να καταλαβαίνει πως ΝΑ ΖΕΙ! Πως να ξέρει να απολαμβάνει κάθε στιγμή της ζωής του πια, να δίνει χρόνο και διεξόδους στον εαυτό του. Τίποτα δεν αξίζει περισσότερο. Βλέπω έναν Δημήτρη απίστευτα πιο ώριμο, πιο προσγειωμένο και με βίωμά του ότι πια δεν βάζει φραγές στα όνειρα του. Αφού ξεπεράσω τη συγκεκριμένη φρίκη, μπορώ να κάνω τα πάντα, αρκεί να έχω καλά τον ..Δημήτρη!

Απρίλιος 2006, έχω, εδώ και καιρό, επιστρέψει στον ..κόσμο, στη δουλειά μου, έχω τελειώσει και τα δύο μου μεταπτυχιακά και μόλις έφθασε στο τέλος της και η φαρμακευτική αγωγή με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά, το μόνο απομηνάρι που μου θύμιζε τη φρίκη... Πάει κι αυτό... Είμαι ελεύθερος πια, ΝΙΚΗΣΑ, νιώθω απίστευτη δύναμη, δύναμη που μπορώ πια να διοχευτεύσω και στους γύρω μου. Αποτελώ παράδειγμα για τον ίδιο τον Δημήτρη πάνω από όλα!

Ακούγεται οξύμωρο, πολύ οξύμωρο, αλλά νιώθω απίστευτα τυχερός που πέρασα από μια τέτοια \"φουρτούνα\"! Είναι σχολείο ζωής, ΕΜΑΘΑ ΝΑ ΖΩ. Ειλικρινά, κατάλαβα ότι ποτέ μεχρι τότε δεν είχα ζήσει πραγματικά. Τώρα ΖΩ, το αισθάνομαι και το χαίρομαι. Δε μπορεί να με ανακόψει τίποτα πια από το να είμαι χαρούμενος και να χαμογελάω πάντα.

Κι όταν βλέπεις πια τα πράγματα από \"μακριά\", καταλαβαίνεις πολλά. Κατάλαβα ότι με έσωσε το ότι μίλησα από την αρχή. Εξέφραζα το ότι δεν ήμουνα καλά. Το φώναζα, σε σημείο που να γίνομαι κουραστικός. Κι αυτό με οδήγησε τελικά, στο να αποδεχτώ ότι, πράγματι, ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ. Θα ήταν αφελές να πω ότι ποτέ δεν πίστεψα ότι έχω πρόβλημα. ΝΑΙ, ΕΙΧΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ, το παραδέχτηκα και αυτό συνεπάγεται και την αρχή του τέλους του προβλήματος. Είναι κομβικό σημείο. Η στιγμή της αποδοχής του προβλήματος από εσένα τον ίδιο είναι η στιγμή που ...ο τροχός θα αρχίσει να γυρνάει. Ο τροχός της επιστροφής στη ζωή...

Έχω βουρκώσει, με δυσκολία βλέπω τι γράφω, αλλά ένιωθα την ανάγκη να τα γράψω. Μακάρι, να βοηθήσουν έστω και έναν συνανθρωπό μου όλα αυτά. Όλοι έχουμε απίστευτη δύναμη μέσα μας! ΟΛΟΙ!

Δημήτρης

----------


## adamantia

Μερικές φορές διαβάζοντας τα λόγια κάποιου, λές δεν είναι δυνατόν αυτός ο άνθρωπος βλέπει την ψυχή μου...αυτές είναι δικές μου σκέψεις, δικά μου συναισθήματα...
Απλά βέβαια διαβήκαμε το ίδιο μονοπάτι. Χαίρομαι που κατάφερες και βγήκες από το πρόβλημα, μα πιο πολύ χαίρομαι που κατανόησες πως ο τόσος πόνος, η αγωνία, ο φόβος μπορούν να βγούν και σε κάτι καλό.
Να σου ευχηθώ μόνο τα καλύτερα από εδώ και πέρα και αν για οποιοδήποτε λόγο υπάρξει κανένα μικρό πισωγύρισμα, μην δειλιάσεις. Προχώρα μπροστά, το έχεις ήδη νικήσει.

Να είσαι καλά!
:-)

----------


## olga_soul

Α ρε Μητσάρα μπράβο βρε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## gus1973

Μπράβο Δημήτρη!! Δυνατό κείμενο!!!

----------


## zeta

Καταρχην μπράβο και να ξέρεις πως δεν είσαι ο μόνος που περασες τη φρικτή \'\'διαδικασια\'\'της καταθίψης.Οι περισσοτεροι δεν μπορουν να μας καταλαβουν ακομη κι οι γονεις μας. Κι αυτο γιατί ειναι δυσκολο να κατανοησουν το πονο της ψυχης.Το καταλαβαινουν σα μια απλη μελανχολια.Παραστατικα θα μπορουσα να πω πως ειναι σα...να ειναι όλοι οι ανθρωποι γυρω μας επανω σε ενα..δεντρο κι εμεις απο κατω να προσπαθουμε να ανεβουμε παλι επανω ενω εχουμε πεσει.Με μεγαλες προσπαθειες λοιπον,σκαρφαλωνουμε....ξαν πεφτουμε,ξαναπροσπαθουμε με δυναμη σωματος και ψυχης μ οση εχουμε,με οση μπορουμε να \'\'βγαλουμε\'\'απο μεσα μας!Μεχρι να ανεβουμε κι εμεις ψηλα στο δικο μας κλαδι.
Κι οσο για το φαρμακο που φοβοσουν να το παρεις,μπορω να πω εχοντας περασει 2 φορες απο τη διαδικασια αυτη..οτι αν το επερνα τη πρωτη φορα που μου συνβει,πολυ πιθανον εως σιγουρο να μην υποτροπιαζα.Δεν ειμαι υπερ των φαρμακων,ειμαι υπερ πλεον της θετικης σκεψης και κατ επεκταση και αντιμετωπισης της ζωης.Ομως οσο χαλια ησουν τοσο ημουν...κι επρεπε και καλα εκανες και τα πηρες τη πρωτ φορα που τοπαθες.Γλυτωσες απο υποτροπιασμο.Σκεψου θετικα για παντα!Μη φοβασαι,γιατι μπορει να φοβασαι κατι και να παθεις κατι αλλο.
Τα φαρμακα δε μπορουν να σταματισουν τη σκεψη,εντελως και κατα βαθος.Μονο εμεις μπορουμε να απαλαγουμε απο αυτο που μας βασανιζει αντικρουοντας με θετικες σκεψεις ¨)

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Μπράβο Δημήτρη! Να είσαι μαζί μας σε όλους εμάς που σε χρειαζόμαστε...

----------


## keep_walking

Μπραβο και απο μενα που ξεπερασες αυτην την δυσκολια της ζωης.Πραγματι η στιγμη της αποδοχης του προβληματος ειναι ενα τεραστιο βημα που πρεπει να γινει για να επερθει η θεραπεια.

----------


## pratsdim

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά, να είστε καλά. 
Είναι απίστευτα μεγάλος ο αριθμός των συνανθρώπων μας που περνάνε από ανάλογο \"λούκι\". Είναι πολύ οδυνηρή εμπειρία, κατάσταση, στην οποία φτάνεις γρήγορα στο σημείο να πιστέυεις ότι ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να την ξεπεράσεις. Η αλήθεια, όμως, είναι ότι όχι μόνο θα το ξεπεράσεις αλλά θα βγεις πολλαπλά κερδισμένος από όλη αυτή τη φρίκη. Το έγραψα και στο αρχικό κείμενό μου ...ΜΙΛΗΣΤΕ παιδιά, βγάλτε το από μέσα σας. Μιλήστε, όμως, σε ανθρώπους που το έχουν περάσει και ξέρουν πως να σας προσεγγίσουν σε αυτό το πολύ λεπτό θέμα. Είναι βίωμα όλων μας που περνάμε τέτοια κατάσταση ότι \"αν δεν το έχεις περάσει δεν μπορείς να με καταλάβεις\". Ακόμα και αν ο άλλος είναι ο πατέρας μου, η μητέρα μου, ο καλύτερος φίλος μου. Δε γίνεται να σε καταλάβουν, δε μπορούν, δεν το έχουν ζήσει για να καταλάβουν τη φρίκη. 
Οι γονείς μου με αγαπάνε όσο τίποτα στον κόσμο, αλλά το έβλεπα, δε μπορούσαν να με καταλάβουν, δε νοείτο για εκείνος ότι ο Δημήτρης τους έχει τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Τους το έλεγα από ένα σημείο και πέρα, \"φοβάμαι ότι έχω κατάθλιψη...\", \"έλα τώρα, τί είναι αυτά που λες\" απαντούσαν. Μέχρι που έπεισα τη μητέρα μου να με ακολουθήσει σε μια από τις επισκέψεις μου στον ψυχολόγο. Από εκεί και πέρα άρχισε να καταλαβαίνει πράγματα και να με αντιμετωπίζει πια όπως θα έπρεπε, ξέροντας ότι έχω το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα πια, αλλά από την άλλη ότι η αντιμετώπιση μου σα να μην έχω τίποτα επιδείνωνε την κατάστασή μου αντί να με οφελεί. Και η απίστευτη ειρωνεία.... το πρόβλημα που πέρασα εγώ τότε, το περνάει η μητέρα μου τώρα! Και η κουβέντα της \"πραγματικά, τώρα σε καταλαβαίνω...\" τα λέει όλα. Έχει, όμως, εμένα σαν παράδειγμα πια, ξέρει ότι αφού τα κατάφερα εγώ, ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ κι εκείνη. Γι\'αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό και αναγκαίο να υπάρχει κάποιος γύρω μας που έχει περάσει από ανάλογη κατάσταση. Είναι απίστευτο στήριγμα να ξέρεις ότι δεν είσαι μόνος σου, ότι το έχουν περάσει κι άλλοι, ότι , ότι ... Εγώ δεν είχα στο περιβάλλον μου κάποιον τέτοιο άνθρωπο, γι\'αυτό και απευθύνθηκα στον ψυχολόγο μου, κάτι το οποίο για μένα μέχρι τότε αποτελούσε ταμπού. ΜΙΛΗΣΤΕ!
Επιπλέον, ακόμα και αν είναι πολύ δύσκολο, προσπαθήστε να εκτελείτε δραστηριότητες που, πριν από την \"καταιγίδα\", σας ευχαριστούσαν. Και από οργανικής πλευράς η εκτέλεση κάποιας δραστηριότητας που κάποτε σε ευχαριστούσε έχει την ίδια επίδραση με τη δράση των αντικαταθλιπτικών. 

Η κρίσεις πανικού, η κατάθλιψη είναι εδώ, είναι αφελές να προσπαθούμε να πείσουμε τον εαυτό μας ότι, όταν είμαστε σε τέτοια κατάσταση, δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα. ΝΑΙ, έχουμε πρόβλημα, αλλά τη λύση του την ξέρουμε, έχουμε παραδείγματα συνανθρώπων μας που το έχουν ξεπεράσει. ʼρα ΚΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ. ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά ότι ο ψυχίατρος που μου είχε χορηγήσει τα Seroxat μου είχε πει ότι \"αυτό που περνάς εσύ τώρα είναι τόσο συχνό και τόσο απλό από πλευράς ψυχολογίας όσο είναι η γρίπη στην παθολογία..\". Συμφωνώ, είναι απλό, αλλά έχει επώδυνα συμπτώματα, βιώνεις την πραγματική οδύνη. 
Όταν με το καλό βγαίνεις από αυτή την εμπειρία είσαι πολλαπλά κερδισμένος. Κερδισμένος σε επίπεδο ψυχολογίας, κερδισμένος σε επίπεδο ζωής, κερδισμένος στο ότι μπορείς να βοηθήσεις κάποιον συνάνθρωπό σου και να αποτελέσεις στήριγμα για αυτόν. Προσωπικά, ένιωσα πολύ μεγαλύτερη χαρά όταν βοήθησα τον καλύτερο φίλο μου να βγει από το ίδιο λούκι, από όταν ένιωσα όταν εγώ ο ίδιος το ξεπέρασα.
Μη φοβάστε παιδιά, δεχτείτε και ορίστε το πρόβλημα. Είναι πρόβλημα και όπως κάθε πρόβλημα έχει και τη λύση του. Μην \"πιάνεστε\" και δίνετε βαρύτητα στις άσχημες σκέψεις σας, καλωσορίστε τες και απλά ...αφήστε τες εκεί. Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο γρήγορα θα φύγουν μόνες τους...
Πραγματικά, όπως και στο αρχικό μήνυμά μου, έτσι και σε αυτό τα χέρια μου τρέμουν πάνω από τα πλήκτρα και ίσως κάποια πράγματα να μην μπορώ να τα εκφράσω όπως πραγματικά θα ήθελα. Αλλά έχω την ανάγκη να τα γράψω. Έχω υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου μετά από τη φρίκη ότι όποτε και αν βρω την ευκαιρία θα βοηθάω κάθε συνάνθρωπό μου με το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Ειλικρινά, αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω κάποιον που έχει οποιαδήποτε ερώτηση ή απορία θα το κάνω μέσα από την καρδιά μου. Είμαστε όλοι μαζί και όλοι μαζί θα το ξεπεράσουμε πολύ πιο γρήγορα και ανώδυνα. Μην κλείνεστε στον εαυτό σας... ΜΙΛΗΣΤΕ!
Να είστε όλοι καλά! :-)
Δημήτρης

----------


## zeta

> _Originally posted by pratsdim_
> Μην \"πιάνεστε\" και δίνετε βαρύτητα στις άσχημες σκέψεις σας, καλωσορίστε τες και απλά ...αφήστε τες εκεί. Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο γρήγορα θα φύγουν μόνες τους...
> Δημήτρης


Πολύ καλη παρατήρηση!!Πραγματικα,το ΄΄κομματι\'\' των ασχημων σκεψεων είναι και το χειρότερο σταδιο της κατάθλιψης.Κι όντος,όπως έρχονται απο μόνες τους ετσι και φευγουν κατα τη διαρκεια της θεραπείας και με τη δικη μας θεληση φυσικα.
Οταν ασθενει η ψυχη,απο το πολυ στρες και γενικα στη καταθλιψη,ασθενει και η σκεψη μας!Και λεμε μηπως φταιε αυτο?Μηπως το άλλο?Δεν το αντεχω κτλ κτλ.
Ολα απλα ειναι σκεψεις αδυναμες λογω της καταστασης μας.Αν επειμενουμε να τις σκεφτομαστε απλα θα ταλαιπωρηθουμε περισσοτερο,για να μη πω οτι θα αποκτησουμε και ψυχολογικο προβλημα απο μια...σκεψη που μας βρηκε σε περιοδο καταθλιψης.Απλα τις αφηνουμε να περνανε οπως αναφερεις κι εσυ.
Θαλεγα και το άλλο..ετσι ΄΄καθαριζουμε\'\'τη ψυχη μας απο οτιδηποτε αρνητικο μαζευαμε στο παρελθον και βλεπουμε κι πρεπει να βλεπουμε τα παντα μεσα απο τη σφαιρα της αισιοδοξιας.
Οπως θα δυναμωσει το σωμα θα δυναμωσει κι η ψυχη μας και θα σταματησουν οι κακες σκεψεις.Κουραγιο σε οσους το περνανε και να μασται ολοι καλα!

----------


## ελενη

geia sou dhmhtrh molis diavasa thn isstoria soy.antimetwpizw k egw ta idia akrivws ena xrono zw vithismenh sthn katathlipsh moy niwthw zwntanh nekrh den mporw na xarw tipota apolutws.zw mesa stous fovous mou.prin loipon ena xrono xypnaw k niwthw xalia eniatha pws tha pethanw etrema de mporousa den me vastoysane ta podia mou..kaneis omws de mporouse na me katalavei toys elega pws kati exw eixa kanei oles tis iatrikes exetaseis pou yparxoyn akoma k gia aids alla den eixa apolutws tpt egw omws sunexiza kriseis paniukou anorexia gia poly kairo oi filoi mou gelousan ela re lenaki xekolla mia xara erisai mou legan k gelousan me thn katastash mou.den antexa allo sto hrakleio pnigomouna hthela na pethanw den to antexa ayto fovomoun akoma k na perpathsw fovomoun ta panta poy yphrxan gyrw mou o giwrgos to paidi pou ta xa tote gelouse k aytos mazi mou xwrisa mazi tou de me katalavaine oute aytos den eixa kanenan na me sthrixei etsi loipon efyga apo hrakleio gyrisa stous dikoys mou vrhka thn kollhth mou pou k auth eixe perasei palia katathlipsh alla egw otan ypefere den mporoysa na kanw kati na thn vohthisw twra omws mporw na niwsw pws eniwthe.h kollhth mou mou shsthse ton psixiatro k thn psixologo poy phge sthn arxh toys evlepa k elega apo mesa mou ti na mou kanete k eseis;;siga mhn me vohthisete tous evlepa me ena teleiws xameno yfos moy shsthsane xapia seropram k xanax siga siga arxisa na ginomai kapws kalytera alla oi skepseis k oi fovies mou uphrxan akoma alla oxi se tetoio shmeio opws sthn arxh oi kriseis panukou meiwthikan k aytes polu.oxi pws hmoun kala prospathousa oso mporousame sthrixan oi goneis fysika kathws k h kollhth mou me thn oikogeneia ths.perasa ena frixto kalokairi mesa stis fovies mou evlepa ton kosmo na gelaei na xairetai k egw na toys zhleyw afantasta,zhleya para poly den antexa allo.synexisa thn therapeia mou kathws k tis episkepseis mou sthn psixologo mou pou telika me vohthise para poly .eipa ta panta gia mena gia thn zwh mou k eniwsa na xelafrwnw apo ena varos pou eniwtha siga siga.phge septemvrios eprepe na gyrisw hrakleio eprepe na xanastathw sta podia mou eixa parathsei th sxolh mou k eprepe na epistrepsw gia thn exetastikh mou.etsi k ekana loipon phra ayto to risko k epestrepsa me to pataw to podi mou sto hrakleio arxizw na klaiw niwthw pali oti tha katrakilisw sta idia alla de to afhsa arxisa na vgainw na diavazw k na kanw pragmata pou xexniomoun.oi meres kilousan sxetika kales epeita apo ligo kairo gnwrizw ton giwrgo ena thavmasio paidi.eimaste ennia mhnes mazi menoume mazi me vohthaei oso mporei.sthn arxh ths sxeshs mas de eixa pei tpt apolutws gia auta pou eniwtha k perasa olo ayto to kairo argotera omws tou pa olh thn alhthia akoma k to oti pairnw xapai perimena na me parathsei alla telika to antitheto emeine dipla mou me sthrixe k me sthrizei akoma para poly einai k to ennow ayto paidi diamanti.telos pantwn o xronos kiloyse kALa mazi me ton giwrgo eniwtha kalytera alla den eniwsa pote oti exw xeperasei thn katathlipsh mou den niwthw akoma eytixismenh yparxei akoma ayto to varos aytos o kompos pou xipnaw kathe mera k me pnigei kati me pnigei pou de mporw na xarw thn zwh mou pou den mporw na xarw ton giwrgo poy den mporw na xarw apolitws tpt zhleyw toys alloys poy einai eytixismenoi k san mhn ftanoun ola ton fevroyario pethainei o aderfos tou mpampa mou ena poly agaphmeno mou prosopo htan thn periodo pou eixa hremisei kapws apo thn katathlipsh erxetai ayto ginomai kommatia rakos meta apo 10 peripoy meres molis pou katafera pali na stathw sta podia apo to thanato tou theiou mou menw egkios k anagkazomai na kanw ektrwsh apanota xtiphmata thee mou elega den to antexw ayto eixa xasei thn pisth mou akoma k ston idio ton theo eniwtha oti me exei xexasei oti me timwrei..o kairos pernaei xexniemai kapws apo ola ayta alla h katathlipsh synexizei k den to antexw exw kourastei .tis teleytaies vdomades talaipwroymai apo aypnies de mporw me tpt na koimhthw o giatros mou mou allaxe thn farmakeytikh mou agwgh twra pinw xanax k zoloft.den antexw omws den exw alles dynameis me exoun egkataleipsei kathe mera pernaei k niwthw adeia niwthw mia zwntanh me nekrh niwthw oti de zw,thelw na xipnisw mia mera k na niwsw allos anthrwpos na mhn skeftomai tpt na niwthw oti ola exoun perasei oti htan mono enas efialths poy paei perase k oti twra tha zhsw mia fisiologikh zwh mia eythxismenh zwh xwris fovous xwris katathlipsh mia ygih zwh alla pote kathe mera ayto lew apo mesa mou pote tha simvei se mena auto pote;;syggnwmh gia to megalo keimeno alla hthela na ta moirastw me kapoion pou perase sxedon ta idia to keimeno sou dhmhtrh mou dwse ligo kouragio eyxomai na sai kala k na sai eythxismenos panta..elenh

----------


## velout

Δυστυχώς τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο εύκολα και απλά όσο τα περιγράφει ο Δημήτρης.Η κατάθλιψη και το άγχος αποτελούν εξωτερίκευση εσωτερικών συγκρούσεων που έχουν δημιουργηθεί από την παιδική ηλικία.Όταν ένα άτομο έχει εσωτερικεύσει δυσπροσαρμοστικά σχήματα συμπεριφοράς από μικρός είναι ΠΟΛΥ δύσκολο να τα αποβάλλει απλά.Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι οι περισσότεροι ειδικοί λένε οτι η προσωπικότητα δεν αλλάζει εύκολα και απαιτεί τεράστια προσπάθεια και χρόνο.Το να κάτσεις να γράψεις σε ένα χαρτί ότι πρέπει να σκέφτεσαι θετικά είναι το πιο εύκολο πράγμα.Το δύσκολο είναι να σβήσεις από το ασυνείδητο η έστω να περιορίσεις την αρνητική επίδραση στην ψυχολογία σου των σκέψεων αυτών τις οποίες λανθασμένα ενστερνίστηκες όταν ήσουν μικρό παιδί.Αυτό δε γίνεται από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη.Απαιτεί βαθιά ενδοσκόπηση και προσπάθεια εξάλειψης των εσωτερικών συγκρούσεων ώστε να επέλθει ψυχική γαλήνη και ισορροπία.ʼμα ήταν τόσο απλό όσο λές οι άνθρωποι δε θα χρειάζονταν 3 και 4 χρόνια εντατικής ψυχοθεραπείας για να ισορροπήσουν και όχι ολικώς τις περισσότερες φορές.Τα τραύματα μένουν στην ψυχή μας και επηρεάζουν τη ζωή μας κατά έναν ύπουλο και λανθάνοντα τρόπο χωρίς πολλές φορές να το καταλαβαίνουμε.Προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι ότι ο λόγος που κατάφερες να ξεπεράσεις τόσο γρήγορα τα προβλήματα που αντιμετώπιζες είναι ότι δεν έίσαι αυτό που λέμε \"νευρωτικό\" άτομο δηλαδή δεν είχες από μικρός αναπτύξει αυτοκαταστροφικά σχήματα συμπεριφοράς.Απλά αυτό που συνέβη με σένα είναι οτι επέδρασαν πάνω σου κάποιες συγκυρίες και πιέστηκες ψυχολογικά σε μεγάλο βαθμό ένα συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα και ο οργανισμός σου κατέρρευσε.Επειδή όμως σαν άτομο είχες αναπτύξει μια αυτοεκτίμηση και αυτογνωσία και δεν σε κατήυθηναν οι ασυνείδητες συγκρούσεις όπως άλλα άτομα δε χρειάστηκε να κάνεις τεράστια συνειδητή προσπάθεια για να ξεπεράσεις το πρόβλημα.Θέλω να πω δηλαδή ότι όσο μεγαλύτερες και χρόνιες είναι οι συγκρούσεις τόσο πιο συνειδητή προσπάθεια χρειάζεται να καταβληθεί για να ξεπεραστούν.

----------


## pratsdim

Καλημέρα ??? (το όνομά σου?)! :-)
Συμφωνώ σχεδόν σε όλα όσα αναπτύσεις στο μήνυμά σου. Νομίζω, όμως, ότι έχεις επικεντρωθεί στα προβλήματα που δημιουργούνται στον ψυχικό κόσμο κάποιου, ο οποίος δυστυχώς έχει μη επουλωμένα τραύματα που οφείλονται στον τρόπο, με τον οποίο μεγάλωσε και στο περιβάλλον μέσα στο οποίο πραγματοποιήθηκε αυτό.
Η δική μου εμπειρία δεν οφείλεται σε συγκεκριμένα τραύματα της παιδικής μου ηλικίας. Είχα την τύχη να μεγαλώσω μέσα σε μια υπέροχη οικογένεια. Το δικό μου πρόβλημα, η δική μου κατάθλιψη, προέκυψε και βασίστηκε στον τρόπο ζωής που έκανα. Λόγος που πιστέυω ότι ,πια, είναι ο κυριότερος παράγοντας για να προκληθεί κάποιο ανάλογο πρόβλημα σε κάποιον λόγω των ρυθμών ζωής που συνειδητά ή ασυνείδητα πρέπει να ακουλουθούμε πια... Και, επιπλέον, δε νομίζω ότι το ξεπέρασα τόσο εύκολα όσο γράφεις. Ήταν απίστευτα επώδυνη διαδικασία, έστω και αν δεν είχε σαν υπόβαθρο την παιδική μου ηλικία.
Εξακολουθώ να πιστέυω πάντως, και πάντα θα το κάνω, ότι η δύναμη είναι μέσα μας. Σε όλους μας. Και όλοι μπορούμε να βγούμε από ανάλογο λούκι.
Καλημέρα και πάλι και σε ευχαριστώ και μόνο που αφιέρωσες χρόνο για να γράψεις. Να είσαι πάντα καλά! :-)
Δημήτρης

----------


## Δένα

Γεια σε όλους,

Χτες ανακάλυψα αυτή τη σελίδα και το πρώτο πράγμα που διάβασα ήταν το μήνυμά σου Δημήτρη, γιατί αυτό μου κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον,μιας και περιέγραφε την κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκομαι.
Αρχικά, χαίρομαι που κατάφερες να ξεπεράσεις το πρόβλημά σου, αυτό δίνει κουράγιο και σε εμάς τους υπόλοιπους να συνεχίσουμε να προσπαθούμε, αν και όπως φαντάζομαι θα έχεις νιώσει, όταν βρίσκεσαι μέσα σε αυτήν την κατάσταση σου φαίνεται πως κάτι τέτοιο είναι αδύνατο. 
Εμένα το πρόβλημά μου ξεκίνησε πριν από ακριβώς ένα χρόνο και αν και πολύ γρήγορα το συνειδητοποιήσα, έκανα έξι μήνες να απευθυνθώ σε κάποιον ειδικό και συγκεκριμένα σε ψυχολόγο. Πιο πριν δεν έβρισκα καν το κουράγιο να το κάνω, ήμουν πραγματικά πολύ άσχημα. Κατά συνέπεια, εδώ και έξι μήνες βρίσκομαι σε ψυχοθεραπεία, μία φορά τη βδομάδα. Τα αποτελέσματα που έχω δει δεν είναι και πολύ άμεσα. Δηλαδή, νιώθω ότι έχω καταλάβει πολλά πράγματα, αλλά η διάθεσή μου είναι πολύ κακή και αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να μην με αφήνει να κάνω και πολλά πράγματα. Κατά κάποιο τρόπο, νιώθω σα να ξέρω τη θεωρία, αλλά αδυνατώ να την κάνω πράξη. 
Θα ήθελα αν μπορείς να μου δώσεις κάποια συμβουλή, να κάνεις κάποιο σχόλιο, οτιδήποτε. Σκεφτόμουν μήπως θα έπρεπε να επισκεφτώ και κάποιον ψυχίατρο για να μου δώσει φαρμακευτική αγωγή, αν και αυτό μάλλον καλό θα ήταν να το πω και στον ψυχολόγο μου, αν και αυτός δεν μου έχει προτείνει κάτι τέτοιο. 

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ,

Δένα

----------


## pratsdim

Καλησπέρα Δένα,
καταρχήν έχεις κάνει ήδη ένα από τα σημαντικότερα βήματα ώστε να βγεις από την άσχημη αυτή κατάσταση. Έχεις ήδη μιλήσει σε κάποιον ειδικό.
Θυμάμαι ότι και εμένα μου πήρε αρκετούς μήνες να αποφασίσω να μιλήσω σε ψυχολόγο και το έκανα όταν ένιωσα ότι η κατάσταση φεύγει εκτός ελέγχου. Ο ψυχολόγος με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ στις κρίσεις πανικού. Μετά από 2-3 συναντήσεις δεν επανήλθαν πια. Σίγουρα, όμως, ψυχολογικά εξακολουθούσα να είμαι χάλια και ίσως είναι επιεικής αυτή η λέξη. 
Είχα διαβάσει πάρα πολλά για τη θεραπεία των καταθλιπτικών καταστάσεων και η κοινή συνισταμένη ήταν ότι η κατάλληλη και πιο ισχυρή αντιμετώπιση είναι ο συνδυασμός ψυχοθεραπείας και φαρμακευτικής αγωγής. Μίλησα με τον ψυχολόγο μου για τα φάρμακα και με συμβούλευσε ο ίδιος να μη φοβηθώ να τα πάρω. Είναι και αυτός υποστηρικτής της συνδυαστικής θεραπείας που σου ανέφερα (ψυχολόγος + φάρμακα). Με τον τρόπο αυτό έπεισα και τον εαυτό μου να επισκεφθώ ψυχίατρο. Είναι αλήθεια ότι ό,τι αρχίζει με το συνθετικό \"ψυχ-\" αποτελούσε για μένα πολύ ισχυρό ταμπού έως τότε. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν ο ψυχίατρος ονομάζονταν παθολόγος θα πήγαινα αμέσως! :-)) Επισκεπτόμενος, λοιπόν, τον ψυχίατρο μου, διέγνωσε πράγματι κατάθλιψη και μου χορήγησε τα Seroxat. Δε με πίεσε να τα πάρω, μου εξήγησε κι εκείνος ότι η κοινώς αποδεκτή και πιο σύγχρονη θεραπεία κατά της κατάθλιψης είναι η χορήγηση αντικαταθλιπτικών παράλληλα με ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά με άφησε να επιλέξω τι θα κάνω τονίζοντάς μου ότι ο κίνδυνος να υποτροπιάσω αν δεν πάρω φάρμακα είναι υπαρκτός. Έτσι σπατάλησα περίπου μια βδομάδα μέχρι να πείσω τον εαυτό μου να ...καταπιώ το πρώτο χάπι. :-) Νόμιζα ότι θα εξαρτηθώ από αυτά και όλα τα συναφή που κάθε ένας από εμάς πιστεύω σκέφτεται όταν αρχίζει μια τέτοια αγωγή. Ομολογώ ότι με βοηθήσανε πολύ, όχι τόσο να διώξω τις σκέψεις που με βασάνιζαν αλλά να \"αρχίσω να νιώθω καλά\" κάποιες στιγμές. Να ηρεμήσω ώστε να μπορέσω να σκεφτώ πως θα αντιμετωπίσω πια τις ίδιες μου τις σκέψεις. 
Αυτό που γνωρίζω είναι ότι η κατάθλιψη, πέρα από το ψυχολογικό μέρος, έχει και οργανική υπόσταση. Είναι θέμα κάποιας ορμονικής ανισορροπίας. Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά ρυθμίζουν ακριβώς αυτή την ανισορροπία, οπότε αυτό που μένει μετά να αντιμετωπίσεις είναι οι άσχημες σκέψεις σου. Πήρα τα Seroxat περίπου 1 χρόνο και 2-3 μήνες, τόσο είναι το διάστημα που πρέπει να τα πάρει κανείς για να ολοκληρωθεί η θεραπεία. Σε καμία στιγμή της θεραπείας δεν ένιωσα να εξαρτώμαι από αυτά. Φοβόμουνα λίγο το τέλος της θεραπείας, μήπως τότε εμφανίζονταν κάποια μορφή εξάρτησης αλλά τελικά δεν αντιμετώπισα κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Αυτή είναι η αγωγή που ακολούθησα, δεν μπορώ να σε συμβουλεύσω και να σου την προτείνω όμως, γιατί δεν είμαι γιατρος. :-) Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου δώσω σαν \"συμβουλή\" είναι να μη φοβάσαι την επίσκεψη στον ψυχίατρο, είναι απλά μια ιδέα που από τα πρώτα λεπτά που θα συζητήσεις μαζί του θα σου έχει φύγει. Προσωπικά, το ξαναλέω, η συνδυαστική θεραπεία επέδρασε καταλυτικά. 
Να είσαι σίγουρη ότι θα βγεις από αυτό το λούκι, έχεις τη δύναμη να το κάνεις και μη φοβάσαι τίποτα. Είναι μια πολύ άσχημη περίοδος στη ζωή σου, βιώνεις την οδύνη, αλλά είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα βγεις νικήτρια. :-)
Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα, για οτιδήποτε άλλο και να θελήσεις θα σου απαντήσω με πολύ μεγάλη χαρά.
Εύχομαι να νιώσεις καλά το συντομότερο!
Δημήτρης

----------


## olga_soul

Δημήτρη μου εμένα τα seroxat με βοήθησαν πολύ και χωρίς ψυχοθεραπεία στις κρίσεις πανικού και στην αγοραφοβία. Βέβαια με βοήθησε αντί της ψυχοθεραπείας η προσωπική μελέτη των προβλημάτων μου και η σωστή τους αντιμετώπιση με αλλαγή καθημερινών συνηθειών. Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω ότι από μόνη της η ψυχοθεραπεία μπορεί να έχει αποτελέσματα τη στιγμή που η όλη χημική ισορροπία σημαντικών διαβιβαστών βρίσκεται σε πλήρη αναστάτωση... Σίγουρα η παράλληλη συμβολή είναι σημαντική....Ρώτα και εμένα που 8 χρόνια πέρνω seroxat και παρόλο τις όποιες μικρές διακυμάνσεις δεν χρειάστηκα περέμβαση ψυχίατρου , παρά μόνο, πριν 8 χρόνια που τον επισκέφτηκα........

----------


## velout

Η διαταραχή πανικού έχω ακούσει ότι είναι η ευκολότερα θεραπεύσιμη διαταραχή σε σχέση με άλλες.Εφαρμόζοντας τεχνικές γνωσιακές συμπεριφορικές το άτομο ξεπερνάει τη συγκεκριμένη διαταραχή σχετικά ανώδυνα.Γενικά η ψυχοθεραπεία λειτουργεί καλύτερα όταν υπάρχει μόνο ένα συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα-διαταραχή και όχι μια δυσλειτουργική προσωπικότητα ως σύνολο.Αυτό έθιξα εγώ προσωπικά πριν.Ένα άτομο στο οποίο συνυπάρχει άγχος και κατάθλιψη μαζί και μάλιστα από μικρή ηλικία είναι δύσκολο να αντεπεξέλθει σε τεχνικές καθότι ασυνείδητα επηρεάζεται από τις συγκρούσεις του.Γιαυτό και οι ψυχοδυναμικές θεραπείες δίνουν έμφαση στη λύση των συγκρούσεων της παιδικής ηλικίας.ALEX λες ότι η ψυχανάλυση δε σε βοήθησε τόσο.Τι πιστεύεις οτι σου πρόσφερε σαν εμπειρία στη ζωή σου?

----------


## Δένα

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απαντησή σου. Πραγματικά μου έδωσε κουράγιο όταν τη διάβασα και ελπίζω να συνεχίσω να προσπαθώ. Αποφάσισα να ρωτήσω τουλάχιστον και τον ψυχολόγο μου σχετικά με τη φαρμακοθεραπεία. Αυτό που με σταματάει είναι οι ίδιες μου οι σκέψεις που μου λένε : \"Έλα μωρέ, δε χρειάζεσαι φάρμακα για να το ξεπεράσεις αυτό, δεν είναι και τόσο σοβαρο\". Αυτό συμβαίνει μερικές φορές. ʼλλες φορές πιστεύω πως θα έκανα τα πάντα, ο,τιδήποτε, αν υπήρχε έστω και κάποια μικρή πιθανότητα να με βοηθήσει. 
Το πιο δύσκολο κομμάτι μου φαίνεται ότι είναι να πιστέψω ότι κάποια στιγμή, έστω και μετά από καιρό, θα μπορώ να ξαναείμαι χαρούμενη και να κάνω πράγματα, όπως έκανα παλιότερα. Νομίζω πως κάτι έχει αλλάξει ριζικά. Για αυτό το γεγονός ότι εσύ όπως μας περιγράφεις κατάφερες να το ξεπεράσεις μου δίνει ελπίδα. 
Να είσαι πάντα καλά,

Δένα

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by Δένα_
> Καλημέρα σε όλους,
> 
> Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απαντησή σου. Πραγματικά μου έδωσε κουράγιο όταν τη διάβασα και ελπίζω να συνεχίσω να προσπαθώ. Αποφάσισα να ρωτήσω τουλάχιστον και τον ψυχολόγο μου σχετικά με τη φαρμακοθεραπεία. Αυτό που με σταματάει είναι οι ίδιες μου οι σκέψεις που μου λένε : \"Έλα μωρέ, δε χρειάζεσαι φάρμακα για να το ξεπεράσεις αυτό, δεν είναι και τόσο σοβαρο\". Αυτό συμβαίνει μερικές φορές. ʼλλες φορές πιστεύω πως θα έκανα τα πάντα, ο,τιδήποτε, αν υπήρχε έστω και κάποια μικρή πιθανότητα να με βοηθήσει. 
> Το πιο δύσκολο κομμάτι μου φαίνεται ότι είναι να πιστέψω ότι κάποια στιγμή, έστω και μετά από καιρό, θα μπορώ να ξαναείμαι χαρούμενη και να κάνω πράγματα, όπως έκανα παλιότερα. Νομίζω πως κάτι έχει αλλάξει ριζικά. Για αυτό το γεγονός ότι εσύ όπως μας περιγράφεις κατάφερες να το ξεπεράσεις μου δίνει ελπίδα. 
> Να είσαι πάντα καλά,
> 
> Δένα


Καλημέρα σε όλους, καλημέρα Δένα,
προσωπικά δεν έχω καμία αμφιβολία ότι, όχι μόνο θα βγεις από την συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση, αλλά θα είσαι πια μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη Δένα. Θα μάθεις να ζεις πραγματικά. Όσο για το \"Έλα μωρέ, δε χρειάζεσαι φάρμακα για να το ξεπεράσεις αυτό, δεν είναι και τόσο σοβαρο\" που γράφεις, μου θυμίζει ακριβώς τις δικές μου σκέψεις τότε. Ο ψυχολόγος μου έλεγε ότι το πρόβλημα δεν έγκειται τόσο στη σοβαρότητα του θέματος, γιατί δεν είναι οργανικά κάτι τόσο σοβαρό, αλλά στην απόλυτη οδύνη που βιώνει ο άνθρωπος σε αυτή την κατάσταση.
Και μια απλή ερώτηση που έκανα κι εγώ στον εαυτό μου τότε, αν τα αντικαταθλιπτικά ονομάζονταν ασπιρίνες δεν θα τα έπαιρνες αμέσως? :-)))
Να είσαι πάντα καλά κι εσύ, χαίρομαι που σε βοήθησα έστω και λίγο και δε χρειάζεται να έχεις απλά ελπίδα για το ότι θα βγεις νικήτρια αλλά σιγουριά και βεβαιότητα! :-)
Δημήτρης

----------


## Δένα

Καλημέρα και σήμερα,

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την απάντησή σου. Σε κάθε μία βρίσκω και μια καινούρια σκέψη που μου δίνει κουράγιο και μάλιστα τις \"σημειώνω\" για να μπορώ να ανατρέχω  :Smile: 
Έχει γίνει αρκετά ξεκάθαρο και σε μένα ότι ακόμα και αν δεν πέρναγα αυτά που περνάω τώρα, και πάλι δε θα μπορούσα να είμαι πραγματικά ευτυχισμένη. Ίσως αρκετά, ίσως με διάφορα υποκατάαστατα, αλλά πραγματικά όχι, όπως δεν ήμουν πραγματικά ευτυχισμένη και προηγουμένως. Οπότε, δε μου μένει παρα να συνεχίσω την προσπάθεια, αν και πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι πολύ συχνά απελπίζομαι. Τέλος πάντων, θα δούμε...

----------


## feli

καλημέρα δημήτρη.. πριν λίγους μήνες άρχισε κι εμένα το πρόβλημα μου με κρίσεις πανικού, έπειτα κατάθλιψη και τώρα κατέληξε σε αγχώδη διαταραχή με σκέψεις επίπονες και επίμονες που με τρομάζουν. πολλές φορές απο την την πρώτη κιόλας μέρα νόμιζα οτι θα τρελαθώ, πίστευα- και ακόμα αυτός ο φόβος υπάρχει- πως αρχίζω να τρελαίνομαι αφού μου συμβαίνουν όλα αυτά. έβλεπα τους ανθρώπους γύρω μου και ζήλευα που νιώθουν καλά και εγώ είμαι σε αυτή την κατάσταση.. αμέσως βέβαια κατάλαβα οτι αυτή δεν είμαι εγώ και αφού το συζήτησα με την οικογένειά μου επισκέφτηκα ψυχίατρο-αν και για μένα ήταν ταμπού πριν το θέμα. ήμουν όμως πεπεισμένη οτι αυτό που έχω είναι πραγματικό και χρειάζομαι βοήθεια. η ψυχίατρός μου μου εξήγησε πως λειτουργεί η κατάθλιψη κτλ και μου χορήγησε κι εμένα seroxat. χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη άρχισα να παίρνω τα χάπια και η διάθεσή μου άρχιζε να γίνεται καλύτερη. μένουν όμως οι άσχημες σκέψεις στο μυαλό μου και οι έμμονες ιδέες μου οτι θα κάνω κάτι κακό, ότι θα ξαναγυρίσω πάλι στα ίδια κτλ. διάβασα το μηνυμά σου και ένιωσα πολύ καλύτερα! μου έδωσες δύναμη να πιστέψω πως όλα αυτά είναι απλά σκέψεις και δεν πρέπει να δίνω πολλή σημασία, απλά να μάθω να τις δέχομαι και αυτές θα φύγουν μόνες τους..ξέρεις φαντάζομαι οτι αυτό είναι πολύ δύσκολο...μου δίνεις όμως το κουράγιο να το παλέψω γιατί ξέρω πως δεν είμαι η μόνη που το ζώ..ξέρω οτι κάποιοι σαν έσενα βγήκαν νικητές και φέρνω τον εαυτό μου κι εγώ στη θέση της νικήτριας.. θέλω να τελειώσει όλο αυτό και να το θυμάμαι σαν ένα κακό όνειρο. θέλω να φύγει το βάρος απο το στήθος μου, θέλω να μπορώ να νιώθω καλά σε βάθος. εσύ όλα αυτά τα πέτυχες και μπράβο σου! μπράβο σου που μας δίνεις δύναμη και κουράγιο! όσο για αυτό που λες πως βγήκες πιο δυνατός απο όλο αυτό το πιστεύω απόλυτα.. κι εγώ ήδη έχω αρχίσει να έχω περισσότερη κατανόηση, να μην κρίνω αρνητικά τους ανθρώπους και να μπορώ να έρχομαι στη θέση τους και να καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθουν όταν περνάνε κάποιο πρόβλημα. σ\'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σου... να είσαι πάντα καλά!
Ευτυχία!

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by feli_
> καλημέρα δημήτρη.. πριν λίγους μήνες άρχισε κι εμένα το πρόβλημα μου με κρίσεις πανικού, έπειτα κατάθλιψη και τώρα κατέληξε σε αγχώδη διαταραχή με σκέψεις επίπονες και επίμονες που με τρομάζουν. πολλές φορές απο την την πρώτη κιόλας μέρα νόμιζα οτι θα τρελαθώ, πίστευα- και ακόμα αυτός ο φόβος υπάρχει- πως αρχίζω να τρελαίνομαι αφού μου συμβαίνουν όλα αυτά. έβλεπα τους ανθρώπους γύρω μου και ζήλευα που νιώθουν καλά και εγώ είμαι σε αυτή την κατάσταση.. αμέσως βέβαια κατάλαβα οτι αυτή δεν είμαι εγώ και αφού το συζήτησα με την οικογένειά μου επισκέφτηκα ψυχίατρο-αν και για μένα ήταν ταμπού πριν το θέμα. ήμουν όμως πεπεισμένη οτι αυτό που έχω είναι πραγματικό και χρειάζομαι βοήθεια. η ψυχίατρός μου μου εξήγησε πως λειτουργεί η κατάθλιψη κτλ και μου χορήγησε κι εμένα seroxat. χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη άρχισα να παίρνω τα χάπια και η διάθεσή μου άρχιζε να γίνεται καλύτερη. μένουν όμως οι άσχημες σκέψεις στο μυαλό μου και οι έμμονες ιδέες μου οτι θα κάνω κάτι κακό, ότι θα ξαναγυρίσω πάλι στα ίδια κτλ. διάβασα το μηνυμά σου και ένιωσα πολύ καλύτερα! μου έδωσες δύναμη να πιστέψω πως όλα αυτά είναι απλά σκέψεις και δεν πρέπει να δίνω πολλή σημασία, απλά να μάθω να τις δέχομαι και αυτές θα φύγουν μόνες τους..ξέρεις φαντάζομαι οτι αυτό είναι πολύ δύσκολο...μου δίνεις όμως το κουράγιο να το παλέψω γιατί ξέρω πως δεν είμαι η μόνη που το ζώ..ξέρω οτι κάποιοι σαν έσενα βγήκαν νικητές και φέρνω τον εαυτό μου κι εγώ στη θέση της νικήτριας.. θέλω να τελειώσει όλο αυτό και να το θυμάμαι σαν ένα κακό όνειρο. θέλω να φύγει το βάρος απο το στήθος μου, θέλω να μπορώ να νιώθω καλά σε βάθος. εσύ όλα αυτά τα πέτυχες και μπράβο σου! μπράβο σου που μας δίνεις δύναμη και κουράγιο! όσο για αυτό που λες πως βγήκες πιο δυνατός απο όλο αυτό το πιστεύω απόλυτα.. κι εγώ ήδη έχω αρχίσει να έχω περισσότερη κατανόηση, να μην κρίνω αρνητικά τους ανθρώπους και να μπορώ να έρχομαι στη θέση τους και να καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθουν όταν περνάνε κάποιο πρόβλημα. σ\'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σου... να είσαι πάντα καλά!
> Ευτυχία!


Καλησπέρα Ευτυχία,
ομολογώ ότι διαβάζοντας το μήνυμά σου ένιωσα αυτό ακριβώς που εκφράζει το όνομά σου, ευτυχία! :-) Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να γνωρίζεις ότι κάποιος συνάνθρωπός σου βοηθήθηκε από κάτι που έχεις να του πεις ή να του εκφράσεις. 
Η σκέψη που αναφέρεις, ότι φοβάσαι μην τρελαθείς, είναι η σκέψη που με ταλαιπώρησε και μένα περισσότερο από όλες τις άλλες. Πραγματικά, και γω σκεφτόμουνα/φοβόμουνα μήπως κάνω κάτι κακό σε μένα ή στους γύρω μου. Κοιμόμουν με την κοπέλα μου και φοβόμουνα μήπως της κάνω κακό με κάποιο τρόπο που δε θα ελέγχω!! Η σκέψη, όμως, ότι θα τρελαθώ ήταν αυτή που στροβιλίζονταν στο μυαλό μου για πολύ μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα από τις υπόλοιπες. Ήταν πολύ ...αρχέγονος ο φόβος που ένιωθα όταν μου \"καρφώνονταν\" αυτή η εμμονή στο μυαλό μου... Μου έχει μείνει , όμως, χαρακτηριστικά μια παρομοίωση που έκανε ο ψυχολόγος μου όταν του ανέφερα το συγκεκριμένο φόβο μου... \"Φαντάσου το μυαλό σου, όταν νιώθεις καλά, σαν μία βίδα, βιδωμένη με ένα επίπεδο σύσφιξης Χ. Στην κατάσταση που είσαι εσύ, η σύσφιξη αυτή γίνεται πολλαπλάσια! ʼρα η πιθανότητα να τρελαθείς στη φάση που είσαι είναι πολύ μικρότερη από την πιθανότητα να τρελαθείς όταν είσαι καλά!\". Αυτές οι προτάσεις μου έχουν χαραχθεί στο μυαλό, δεν πρόκειται να τις ξεχάσω ποτέ. Ήταν το κύριο όπλο μου, όταν η σκέψη ότι θα τρελαθώ με ...επισκέπτονταν. :-) 
Θα μπορούσα να παρομοιώσω τις \"επισκέψεις\" και την ένταση των άσχημων σκέψεων μου σαν μία ταλάντωση, το πλάτος της οποίας φθίνει με το χρόνο, ώσπου καταλήγει σε μία ευθεία. Να είσαι σίγουρη ότι σε αυτή την ευθεία θα φτάσεις πολύ σύντομα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, το οργανικό μέρος της κατάθλιψης το έχεις ρυθμίσει με τα φάρμακα. Τώρα, απομένει ακόμη λίγη προσπάθεια για να μπει και το ψυχολογικό μέρος σε τάξη.
Πάντως, όσο και αν σου φαίνεται παράξενο και οξύμωρο, τη συγκεκριμένη περίοδο της ζωής μου τη θυμάμαι με ...χαρά! Ήταν η κατάσταση που με έμαθε να ζω πραγματικά, πώς είναι δυνατόν να τη θυμάμαι αλλιώς? Σε λίγο καιρό θα καταλάβεις απόλυτα τι εννοώ.
Σε ευχαριστώ για το μήνυμά σου και σου εύχομαι να νιώσεις καλά το συντομότερο, αν και αυτό είναι βέβαιο! :-)
Να είσαι πάντα καλά Ευτυχία,
Δημήτρης

----------


## feli

αυτό μου είπε κι εμένα η γιατρός μου δημήτρη, πως οι πιθανότητες να τρελαθεί ένας άνθρωπος που αντιμετωπίζει την κατάθλιψη και τον πανικό είναι μηδαμινές σε σχέση με ανθρώπους που δεν περάσαν απο τέτοιες καταστάσεις! όταν με πιάνει αυτός ο φόβος όμως δε μπορώ να ησυχάσω πάντα τον εαυτό μου.. επίσης νομίζω οτι τρελαίνομαι γιατί σκέφτομαι πολύ επιθετικά κάποιες φορές και περισσότερο για πολύ δικά μου πρόσωπα όπως για τους γονείς μου.. έρχονται άσχημες σκέψεις οτι θα τους κάνω κακό χωρίς να θέλω, ότι τους μισώ κτλ αλλά αυτά όλα εγώ εννοείται πως στην ουσία δεν τα ελέγχω...επίσης νομίζω πως θα χάσω τον έλεγχο με τη μηχανή ή το αυτοκίνητο, οτι θα πάρω ένα μαχαίρι και θα το καρφώσω στον εαυτό μου και άλλες πολύ άσχημες σκέψεις.. είμαι σίγουρη οτι με καταλαβαίνεις απόλυτα και ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαράσταση! άρχισα ήδη να μη δίνω σημασία σ\'αυτά χάρη σε σένα ειλικρινά!
φιλιά πολλά Δημήτρη μου!

----------


## pratsdim

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Ευτυχία, να είσαι καλά! :-)

Δημήτρης

----------


## pratsdim

Ποιά η γνώμη σας, από προσωπική εμπειρία, για την καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση καταστάσεων αγχώδους διαταραχής, κρίσεων πανικού και κατάθλιψης? Ψυχοθεραπεία μόνο, φάρμακα μόνο ή συνδυασμός τους? 

Δημήτρης

----------


## berg

Γνωσιακη Συμπεριφορα

----------


## siga_siga

> _Originally posted by pratsdim_
> Ποιά η γνώμη σας, από προσωπική εμπειρία, για την καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση καταστάσεων αγχώδους διαταραχής, κρίσεων πανικού και κατάθλιψης? Ψυχοθεραπεία μόνο, φάρμακα μόνο ή συνδυασμός τους? 
> 
> Δημήτρης


με μεγάλη ευθύνη και γνώση της ευθύνης μου.
απαντώ.
1)ψυχανάλυση
2)φάρμακα,ώστε να βοηθιθεί το νευρικό σύστημα διότι έχει εξαντληθεί,από τις εντάσεις.
3)καταλήγουμε στην ψυχοθεραπεία.

το 2) μπορεί να γίνει 1).
δεν έχει σημασία.
σημαντικό είναι για αρχή να βοηθιθεί με χημική υποστήριξη η οποία σαφώς και σταματάει όταν επανέλθει σε επίπεδα που μπορεί να συνεχιστεί μόνη της η ψυχανάλυση.

με σεβασμό libido

----------


## berg

> _Originally posted by libido_
> με μεγάλη ευθύνη και γνώση της ευθύνης μου.
> απαντώ.
> 1)ψυχανάλυση
> 2)φάρμακα,ώστε να βοηθιθεί το νευρικό σύστημα διότι έχει εξαντληθεί,από τις εντάσεις.
> 3)καταλήγουμε στην ψυχοθεραπεία.
> 
> το 2) μπορεί να γίνει 1).
> δεν έχει σημασία.
> ...


Εψαξα και βρηκα απο ενα site απο ατομα που και αυτα ειναι υπευθυνα και αναφερουν οτι \"Το άγχος και οι κρίσεις πανικού αντιμετωπίζονται πολύ αποτελεσματικά και χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή μέσω γνωσιακής συμπεριφοριστικής ψυχοθεραπείας, οπότε μία λύση θα ήταν να προτιμήσετε την ψυχοθεραπευτική αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος.\" http://www.cc.uoa.gr/skf/qa/qa586.html
Αυτοι λενε οτι η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη δεν ειναι απαραιτητη ενω εσυ λες οτι ειναι απαραιτητη. Ποιος λεει υπευθυνα την αληθεια; Εκεινοι η εσυ;

----------


## siga_siga

berg ορθά έπραξες και έψαξες.

διάβασα το λινκ που έβαλες.θέλω να δώσεις βάση στα ακόλουθα που απαντήσανε σε αυτή την κυρία.
{αν και με προβληματίσε το γεγονός οτι \"ψυχολόγος\" της έγραψε αυτά τα 2φάρμακα.}
στέκομαι στο ακόλουθο&lt;&lt;Το άγχος και οι κρίσεις πανικού αντιμετωπίζονται πολύ αποτελεσματικά και χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή μέσω γνωσιακής συμπεριφοριστικής ψυχοθεραπείας, οπότε μία λύση θα ήταν να προτιμήσετε την ψυχοθεραπευτική αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος.&gt;&gt;
επιεικώς ανεύθυνα!!!το χαρακτηρίζω.
\"πολύ και αποτελεσματικά\" είναι αόριστο διότι είναι διαφορετικές οι περιπτώσεις.
\"θα ήταν να προτιμήσετε\"δεν ισχύει,από την στιγμή που κάποιος έχει μεγάλο άγχος και παθαίνει κρίσεις πανικού,ο μόνος αρμόδιος να τον αναλάβει είναι ψυχίατρος.αυτό το λέω για την περίπτωση που κάποιος επιλέξει από μόνος του να βοηθειθεί.

ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΩΝ!
να υποθέσω οτι είναι φοιτητές που κάνουνε κάμμια εργασία και είναι ευπεύθυνος κάποιος ψυχολόγος όπως και αναγράφεται.

λοιπόν με δική τους ευθύνη το έγραψαν και εμ δική μου έγραψα και εγώ.

αν εσύ ψάχνεις μία λύση, να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον ψυχίατρο ή ψυχολόγο.

απλά μην ψάχνεις λύσεις μέσα από το νετ.επαναλαμβάνω οι περιπτώσεις διαφέρουν μεταξύ τους και όταν κάποια ψυχική ασθένεια έπειτα από καιρό γίνει ψυχοσωματική τότε χρειάζονται τα φάρμακα για το σώμα παράλληλα με ψυχοθεραπεία.

Υ.Γ. σε περίοδο εγκυμοσύνης οτι φάρμακο λάβει η εγκυμονούσα δεν επιρρεάζει την εγκυμοσύνη απαραίτητα.αλλά...περνάνε οι ουσίες στο έμβρυο!{αυτό το έγραψα διότι ήτανε η περίπτωση της κυρίας που ρωτούσε}

----------


## pratsdim

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλους,
προσωπικά η συνδυαστική αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματός μου επέφερε και τη λύση του. Είχε ξεκινήσει με αγχώδη διαταραχή και κρίσεις πανικού και εξελίχθηκε τελικά σε κατάθλιψη, οπότε και αποφάσισα να αντιδράσω. Δεν ξέρω αν θα το ξεπερνούσα μόνο με ψυχοθεραπεία, αυτό που είναι, όμως, σίγουρο είναι ότι αν εξελιχθεί σε κατάθλιψη υπάρχει και οργανική υπόσταση στο πρόβλημα. Κάποιοι νευροδιαβιβαστές του εγκεφάλου βρίσκονται σε \"σύγχυση\" και πρέπει έτσι κι αλλιώς να ρυθμιστούν. Αυτό το οργανικό μέρος του προβλήματος προτίμησα να το αντιμετωπίσω με αντικαταθλιπτικά και οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι με βοήθησαν τα μέγιστα. Έχει αποδειχθεί από πολλές έρευνες που είχα διαβάσει τότε ότι η σωστή και πλήρης αντιμετώπιση παρόμοιων προβλημάτων έγκειται στη χρήση αντικαταθλιπτικών σε συνδυασμό με ψυχοθεραπεία. Με τον τρόπο αυτό αποφεύγεται και τυχόν υποτροπή του προβλήματος. Γνωρίζω ανθρώπους που υποτροπίασαν επειδή δεν δέχτηκαν να τους χορηγηθούν φάρμακα. Και όταν υποτροπιάζει κάποιος είναι ακόμη πιο δύσκολη η λύση...
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## berg

\"Το άγχος και οι κρίσεις πανικού αντιμετωπίζονται πολύ αποτελεσματικά και χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή μέσω γνωσιακής συμπεριφοριστικής ψυχοθεραπείας, οπότε μία\"
Αυτοί το λένε ξεκάθαρα οτι δε χρειάζεται απαραιτητα φαρμακευτική αγωγή γενικα και οχι μονο για όσες είναι εγκυοι. Ένα το κρατούμενο. Πάμε στο άλλο τώρα. Εσύ υπεύθυνα αλλά ανώνυμα λες να ακολουθήσει κάποιος φαρμακευτική αγωγή κατηγορηματικα. Στο site κατω κατω λεει ποιος ειναι ο υπευθυνος και τι ειδικοτητα εχει. Εσυ που μιλας υπεύθυνα γιατί δε λες ποιος εισαι και τη ειδικοτητα εχεις για να δινεις συμβουλες σε αλλους; Δηλαδη στην καταθλιψη και τον πανικο δεν υπαρχουν βαθμιδες; Αν ειναι ελαφρια η καταθλιψη αμεσως με το χαπι πρεπει να κυνηγα ο γιατρος τον ασθενη; Χωρις χαπια σε ελαφρια καταθλιψη η πανικο γιατρια δεν υπαρχει;

----------


## berg

> _Originally posted by libido_
> berg ορθά έπραξες και έψαξες.
> 
> διάβασα το λινκ που έβαλες.θέλω να δώσεις βάση στα ακόλουθα που απαντήσανε σε αυτή την κυρία.
> {αν και με προβληματίσε το γεγονός οτι \"ψυχολόγος\" της έγραψε αυτά τα 2φάρμακα.}
> στέκομαι στο ακόλουθο&lt;&lt;Το άγχος και οι κρίσεις πανικού αντιμετωπίζονται πολύ αποτελεσματικά και χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή μέσω γνωσιακής συμπεριφοριστικής ψυχοθεραπείας, οπότε μία λύση θα ήταν να προτιμήσετε την ψυχοθεραπευτική αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος.&gt;&gt;
> επιεικώς ανεύθυνα!!!το χαρακτηρίζω.
> \"πολύ και αποτελεσματικά\" είναι αόριστο διότι είναι διαφορετικές οι περιπτώσεις.
> \"θα ήταν να προτιμήσετε\"δεν ισχύει,από την στιγμή που κάποιος έχει μεγάλο άγχος και παθαίνει κρίσεις πανικού,ο μόνος αρμόδιος να τον αναλάβει είναι ψυχίατρος.αυτό το λέω για την περίπτωση που κάποιος επιλέξει από μόνος του να βοηθειθεί.
> ...


Και αφου λες οτι οι περιπτωσεις διαφερουν μεταξυ τους εσυ γιατι για ολες τις περιπτωσεις με πανικο και καταθλιψη λες οτι πρεπει να δινετε φαρμακευτικη αγωγη; Λες να μην ψαχνω λυσεις απο το νετ και αμεσως ετσι καταδικαζεις τη δικη σου λυση που προτεινεις αφου μεσα απο το νετ την δινεις και εσυ.

----------


## velout

Παιδιά διάβασα εντελώς τυχαία για 2 εναλλακτικές τεχνικές πολύ απλές που υπόσχονται ότι αντιμετωπίζουν όλα τα ψυχικά νοσήματα χωρίς κόπο.Η μία λέγεται EFT και η άλλη EMDR.Ψάξτε και σεις να δείτε.Αν κανείς από σας έχει ακούσει κάτι για αυτές ή δοκιμάσει ας μας πει.

----------


## siga_siga

berg είναι ανάλογα σε τί βαθμό το βιώνει κάποιος και πόσο τον έχει επιρρεάσει.
το οτι έχει κάποιος κατάθληψη ή κρίση πανικού, μαζί και άλλοι χιλιάδες άνθρωποι, δεν σημαίνει οτι θα έχουνε την ίδια αντιμετώπιση.
ποικίλλει!
αν διάβαζες προσεκτικά αυτά που σου γράφω, θα ξεχώριζες οτι δεν έδωσα λύση,
απεναντίας έγραψα οτι πρέπει να απευθυνθεί σε ειδικό ιατρό ο οποίος θα τον αναλάβει.

δεν ξέρω τί ηλικία έχεις, ούτε τί αντιμεωπίζεις.
σου ζητάω να διαβάζεις και να κατανποείς αυτά που γράφει κάποιος.την ελπίδα και την λύση δεν θα στην δώσω εγώ ή κάποιος άλλος από εδώ.
αλλά ένας ειδικός ιατρός

----------


## berg

> _Originally posted by libido_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by pratsdim_
> Ποιά η γνώμη σας, από προσωπική εμπειρία, για την καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση καταστάσεων αγχώδους διαταραχής, κρίσεων πανικού και κατάθλιψης? Ψυχοθεραπεία μόνο, φάρμακα μόνο ή συνδυασμός τους? 
> 
> Δημήτρης
> ...


Θα φροντισω να κανω μαθηματα κατανοησης σε οτι διαβαζω. Θυμησου και εσυ τι γραφεις που λες να παρει καποιος φαρμακα χωρις να λαμβανεις υποψιν σου το ποσο ελαφρια η βαρια μπορει να ειναι η καταθλιψη η ο πανικος.

----------


## nikigirl18

Σχετικα με το συμβουλευτικο κεντρο φοιτητων απ\'οσο γνωριζω αυτοι που δινουν τις απαντησεις ειναι ειδικοι και οχι φοιτητες που κανουν καποια εργασια.
Και οσον αφορα τα φαρμακα σε καμια περιπτωση δεν μπορουμε απο εδω μεσα να πουμε αν καποιος πρεπει να παρει ή αν θα ηταν αποτελεσματικα.Γιατι για καποιον ενα φαρμακο μπορει να τον βοηθησει και να φερει αποτελεσματα και σε αλλον μπορει στην καλυτερη περιπτωση να μην κανει τιποτα και στην χειροτερη να του φερει αλλα σημαντικοτερα προβληματα.Οποτε ειναι ανευθυνο πιστευω να προτεινουμε φαρμακοθεραπεια ή συγκεκριμενα φαρμακα.

----------


## siga_siga

δεν πρότεινα φαρμακοθεραπεία, ούτε συγκεκριμμένα φάρμακα.

εντέλει αυτό που έγραψα είναι όταν κάποιος διαβάζει μέσα απ ότο νετ, να δίνει βάση μεγαλύτερη.
επίσης οτι πρέπει να απευθύνεται σε έναν ειδικό ιατρό όπως ψυχίάτρο ο οποίος είναι ο αρμόδιος για να αναλάβει την φαρμακευτική αγωγή και την ψυχοθεραπεία.
δεν ξέρω εσύ γιατί καταλαβαίνεις άλλα από όλα αυτά.

----------


## pratsdim

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
νομίζω ότι έχει αρχίσει να δημιουργείται μια \"κόντρα\" χωρίς κανέναν απολύτως λόγο. Είναι απόλυτα σαφές και κατανοητό ότι κανείς από εμάς δεν μπορεί και δεν πρέπει να προτείνει τη χορήγηση οποιουδήποτε φαρμάκου. Είναι πολύ σωστό αυτό που γράφτηκε παραπάνω, ότι ένα φάρμακο μπορεί να οφελήσει κάποιον ενώ κάποιον άλλο όχι και ότι ο μόνος αρμόδιος να αναλάβει την ευθύνη της χορήγησης κάποιου φαρμάκου είναι ο εκάστοτε ειδικός γιατρός.
Ο καθένας οφείλει να μιλάει για τον εαυτό του, στην περίπτωση που έχει περάσει κάποια καταθλιπτική κατάσταση, και πως αντιμετωπίζει ή κατάφερε να ξεπεράσει αυτή την κατάσταση. 
Επαναλαμβάνω ότι, προσωπικά, η φαρμακευτική αγωγή σε συνδυασμό με ψυχοθεραπεία ήταν το όπλο μου ενάντια στη φρίκη της κατάθλιψης. Δεν μπορώ, όμως, να προτείνω σε κάποιον τα αντικαταθλιπτικά που με βοήθησαν (Seroxat), διότι απλά δεν είμαι γιατρός. Είναι πολύ λεπτό το θέμα και οφείλουμε να είμαστε πολύ προσεκτικοί και ευαίσθητοποιημένοι.
Πιστεύω ότι πρόθεση του κάθε γράφοντος στο forum είναι να βοηθήσει κάποιους συνανθρώπους του που περνούν ή πέρασαν ανάλογα προβλήματα με τον ίδιο. 
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## berg

Ετσι ειναι Δημητρη και Νικη να μιλαμε για την παρτη μας και οποιος θελει να λεει στους αλλους να παρουν η να μην παρουν φαρμακα να λεει και ποιος ειναι και τι ειδικοτητα εχει γιατι οταν ηταν να παρω το σεροξατ για την καταθλιψη ειχα ενδιασμο αν θα το επαιρνα η οχι. Οταν εισαι σε φαση δυσκολη οτι διαβαζεις σε επηρρεαζει και οταν ο αλλος λεει για την καταθλιψη παρε φαρμακο εγω αν το διαβαζα πριν παω στο γιατρο μπορει να επηρεαζομουν και να μην πηγαινα γιατι θα ελεγα οτι θα με χαπακωσει ο γιατρος. Και εγω για το δικο μου ζορι με την καταθλιψη τελικα πειστικα και πηρα σεροξατ. Αλλα πηρα γιατι το ελεγε ο γιατρος και ηξερα με πιον εχο να κανω για να τα πουμε μετα αν κατι δεν πηγαινε καλα γιατι οτι εχει να κανει με την υγεια μου ειναι σοβαρο. Και τα φαρμακα δεν ειναι καραμελες.

----------


## siga_siga

καμμία κόντρα!

----------


## ΑΘΗΝΑ

ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΟΒΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ.ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ.ΤΟΣΟ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΠΙΑ?ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΘΗΝΑ

ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑΝ ΝΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΟΒΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ.

----------


## siga_siga

> _Originally posted by ΑΘΗΝΑ_
> ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΟΒΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ.ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ.ΤΟΣΟ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΠΙΑ?ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ!!!!!!!!!!


φίλτατη αθηνά,
όλοι έχουμε πει αυτά που γράφεις.η απαισιοδοξία είναι πάνω από την ελπίδα του να ξεπεράσουμε αυτό που μας συνέβει.

έγραψες οτι δεν ξέρεις τί να κάνεις.αυτό που ξέρω να σου πω είναι να αξιολογήσεις αυτό που έχεις,να αντιληφθείς την κατάσταση σου,και από μόνη σου ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ από μόνη σου εσύ η ίδια θα καταφέρεις να ξεπεράσεις αυτό που σε φοβίζει.
ίσως να μην το πιστεύεις,αλλά θα το καταφέρεις αρκεί να πιστέψεις σε εσένα.να εμπιστευθείς τον εαυτό σου και στις ικανότητες σου.
πολύ γενικά αυτά που γράφω.είναι τα βασικά όμως.

smile!

----------


## siga_siga

> _Originally posted by ΑΘΗΝΑ_
> ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑΝ ΝΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΟΒΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ.


αυτό θα κάνεις και εσύ για εσένα όμως.

μην ξεχνάς οτι οι φόβοι είναι κάποια πράγματα που δεν μάθαμε να τα αντιμετωπίζουμε σε μικρή ηλικία.δεν μας βοήθισε κανείς και πρέπει να τα καταφέρουμε μόνοι μας.
είναι δημιουργικότατο να το κάνεις μόνη σου,να ξεπεράσεις μόνη αυτό που σε φοβίζει ή αυτά που σε φοβίζουνε.
πρέπει να βρείς να ψάξεις τον τρόπο να το καταφέρεις.
να εμπιστευτείς τον εαυτό σου και όταν σε πιάνει ο φόβος αντιμετώπισε τον.

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by ΑΘΗΝΑ_
> ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΟΒΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ.ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ.ΤΟΣΟ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΠΙΑ?ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ!!!!!!!!!!


Καλημέρα Αθηνά,
να είσαι σίγουρη ότι για όλους όσοι περνάμε ή περάσαμε από ανάλογη άσχημη φάση έχουν έρθει πολλές στιγμές που απογοητευόμαστε και πιστεύουμε ότι ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να το ξεπεράσουμε και ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να παλέψουμε και να προσπαθήσουμε. Είναι μια παγίδα, στην οποία μπορούμε να πέσουμε πολύ εύκολα. Έχε πίστη στον εαυτό σου, έχεις τη δύναμη να το ξεπεράσεις και να ξέρεις ότι ο φόβος τρέμει μπροστά στην πίστη, όπως γράφει και ο φίλος libido.
Να είσαι πάντα καλά και ό,τι και αν χρειαστείς που θα μπορούσε να σε βοηθήσει μπορείς να το ρωτήσεις.
Δημήτρης

----------


## pratsdim

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
είναι γεγονός ότι, ίσως, το πιο άσχημο \"κομμάτι\" της κατάθλιψης είναι οι πολλαπλές, βασανιστικές, άσχημες σκέψεις...
Ποιά είναι η σκέψη που σας \"ταλαιπώρησε\"/\"ταλαιπωρεί\" περισσότερο κατά τη διάρκεια αυτής της κατάστασης? Προσωπικά, η σκέψη ότι πρόκειται να τρελλαθώ και κάπως λιγότερο ο φόβος μήπως κάνω κακό είτε σε εμένα είτε σε κάποιο αγαπημένο μου πρόσωπο χωρίς να το ελέγχω... :-)

Δημήτρης

----------


## berg

Με ταλαιπωρουσε αυτη η εικονα που εβγενε απο το δωματιο του ξενοδοχειο με τον αλλον και με κοιταξε στα ματια και εκανε σαν να την χτυπησε κεραυνος. Αυτη η εικονα η σκεψη με ειχε κοματιασει μεσα μου. Δεν ηταν ενας εφιαλτης ηταν πραγματικοτητα. Μεχρι να το ξεπερασω ειδα και επαθα. Και ακομα που το σκεφτομαι δηλαδη ποναει λιγο μεν αλλα...

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

berg αναφέρεσαι πολύ συχνά σε αυτή την εικόνα που περιγράφεις και επειδή παρακολουθώ αυτά που γράφεις νομίζεις ότι η συγκεκριμένη σκηνή είναι αυτή που σε οδήγησε στον ψυχίατρο και στην κατάθλιψη.
Επέτρεψέ μου να διαφωνίσω. Αυτό που έζησες σαφώς είναι πολύ επώδυνο για κάποιον που κάνει όνειρα και αγαπά αλλά μάλλον έβγαλε στην επιφάνεια ένα πρόβλημα που προυπήρχε.

----------


## berg

Μιχαλη δεν το νομιζω μονο εγω αλλα και ο ψυχιατρος μου. Μπορει να μην ειχα ευκολα παιδικα χρονια αλλα δεν με πηρε η μπαλα απο κατω σε αυτα τα δυσκολα χρονια. Απο ερωτικη απογοητευση πολοι παθαινουν καταθλιψη. Απο αυτα που γραφω πως εβγαλες για εμενα τετοια συμπερασματα οταν ο αλλος που εχει φαει τα νιατα του στην ψυχολογια και την ψυχιατρικη και με ειδε απο κοντα και μιλησαμε και εσυ απο το ιντερνετ να βγαζεις συμπερασματα....Ευτυχως που μιλας με 30αρη που ξερει τι του γινεται και οχι με κανενα που ψαχνεται να σε παρει στα σοβαρα και να παει σε κανενα γιατρο που τον παρακολουθει και να του κανει μανουρα οτι αυτα που του λεει δεν ειναι σωστα και ειναι σωστα αυτα που λεει ενα αγνωστος απο το ιντερνετ που απο τα μυνυματα καταλαβαινει πιο πολλα απο τον ειδικο.

----------


## nikigirl18

Θα συμφωνησω με τον berg οτι καποιος που βρισκεται σε φαση να ψαχνεται θα μπορουσε να αρχισει να αμφισβητει τον γιατρο του ή να αρχισει να ψαχνει τι ειναι αυτο που προυπηρχε.Ακομα και ειδικος να ειναι καποιος δεν μπορει να βγαλει ασφαλη συμπερασματα μεσω νετ και απαιτειται ιδιαιτερη προσοχη στο τι λεγεται διοτι δεν ξερουμε πως τα λεγομενα μας θα επηρεασουνε τον αλλον.Οποτε καλο 8α ειναι να σκεφτομαστε και μια δευτερη φορα το τι λεμε.

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

berg δεν θέλησα να το παίξω ειδικός και μάλλον με παρεξήγησες.
Μπορεί όντως να συμβαίνει όπως λες. Την άποψή μου απλώς σου είπα!
Sorry αν σε στεναχώρησα δεν είχα τέτοια πρόθεση.
Φιλικά
Μιχάλης

----------


## berg

Δε με στεναχωρεσες Μιχαλη. Οπως το δει ο καθενας ειναι το προβλημα του αλλου.

----------


## Lenaki

Γεια σας και απο μενα.
Διαβαζω με προσοχη αυτα που γραφετε και ολο και περισσοτερο ενισχυεται η πεποιθηση μου πως ειμαι στο σωστο μερος...Σε ενα χωρο που δε χρειαζεται να εξηγω λεπτομερως τι νιωθω και τι βιωνω καθε φορα που η καταθλιψη εναλλασσεται με τους πανικους μου.
Ειμαι σχεδον 17 χρονια εν ενεργεια panicker.Εχω περασει απο πολλα σταδια και πολλες θεραπειες.Εναλλακτικες (ομοιοπαθητικη) και μη.Ειναι πολυ μεγαλη η ιστορια μου, φανταζομαι πως καπου στην πορεια θα σας την πω, εστω και αποσπασματικα.Το πως ξεκινησε αυτος ο εφιαλτης και πως εξελιχθηκε.Πως εφευγε και μετα απο καιρο επανερχοταν δρυμυτερος...Πως αντεχα στην ιδεα του οτι \"τρελαινομαι\", απογοητευω τους ανθρωπους που με αγαπουν, αφηνω τη ζωη να περνα χωρις να ειμαι σε θεση να συμμετασχω οντας \"αναπηρη\" ψυχικα.
Εδω και 1 περιπου χρονο ζουσα ενα \"διαλειμμα\" απο αυτη την κατασταση.Ειχα καιρο να επισκευθω το γιατρο μου και την ψυχολογο μου και παρα το γεγονος πως βομβαρδιστηκα με εξελιξεις αρνητικες σ\'αυτη την περιοδο της ζωης μου, τα καταφερα να νιωσω για ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ στη ζωη μου το μεγαλειο της χαλαρωσης...Κατορθωσα να παρω το αυτοκινητο και να οδηγησω ΜΟΝΗ, να ειμαι ΑΥΤΟΝΟΜΗ και ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΗ. Αναρωτιομουν κι εγω η ιδια πως , με τοσα στραβα και αναποδα που μου ειχαν συμβει, βρηκα το θαρρος και τη δυναμη να κανω πραγματα που δε φανταζομουν πως θα ξαναζουσα.
Καπου μεσα στο Φεβρουαριο \"εφυγε\" το πιο αγαπημενο μου προσωπο. Η μητερα μου. Εμεινα ορθια, σταθηκα με το κεφαλι ψηλα.ΕΠΡΕΠΕ να αντιμετωπισω την τρομερη αληθεια. Ο πονος ηταν και ειναι αβασταχτος μπροστα σε κατι τοσο \"μονιμο\" και αδιαπραγματευτο, οπως ειναι ο θανατος.
Μεχρι πριν 1 μηνα σχεδον, τιποτε δεν εδειχνε αυτο που θα επακολουθουσε. Πονουσα για το χαμο της, ναι. Αλλα προσπαθουσα να συνεχισω τη ζωη μου δουλευοντας και κανοντας οτι μπορουσα στην καθημερινοτητα μου, προκειμενου να \"τραβηξω μπροστα\".
Ο πρωτος πανικος ηρθε - που αλλου - την ωρα που ημουν εγκλωβισμενη σε ενα τρελο μποτιλιαρισμα..Κατευθειαν τηλεφωνησα σε ενα φιλο και τον παρακαλεσα να μου μιλαει για να μη νιωθω μονη κατα τη διαρκεια της κρισης...Βοηθησε καπως αυτη η τακτικη.Απο κεινη τη μερα, ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ πηγαινοντας και επιστρεφοντας απο τη δουλεια μου, εχω καποιον ανθρωπο να μου μιλα στο κινητο, η προσπαθω να βρω παρεα για το δρομο. Η ισχυς των κρισεων ειναι απιστευτη!Δυνατοι πανικοι και αδυναμια να ελεγξω στο ελαχιστο τον εαυτο μου.Κατι που καταφερνα ανετα μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο...
Να σας πω πως ειμαι σε θεραπεια, δε σταματησα ποτε να παιρνω φαρμακα, απλα ο ψυχιατρος μου αλλαζε τις δοσεις η το ειδος των φαρμακων κατα καιρους.
Επικοινωνησα με την ψυχολογο μου κι εκλεισα ραντεβου και με τον ψυχιατρο μου. Δε σκοπευω να λυγισω, ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ να λυγισω. Παραδεχομαι πως ειμαι απιστευτα κουρασμενη απο αυτη την επαναληψη των \"επισκεψεων\" των κρισεων...αλλα ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΧΩΡΩ.
Αλλωστε εχω συμβιβαστει με την ιδεα πως ειναι κατι με το οποιο πρεπει να μαθω να ζω, με την εννοια πως πρεπει να ειμαι προετοιμασμενη για οταν και αν επανεμφανιστει.
Συγχωρειστε με αν δεν ειναι απολυτα συγκροτημενος ο λογος μου. Ειμαι σαφως σε συγχιση την οποια παλευω.
Το μονο που μπορω αν πω ειναι πως σ\'αυτο τον κοσμο, κοιτωντας γυρω μας, βλεπουμε πολλα και χειροτερα.
Να ειστε ολοι καλα και δυνατοι. :Smile:

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by Lenaki_
> Δε σκοπευω να λυγισω, ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ να λυγισω. Παραδεχομαι πως ειμαι απιστευτα κουρασμενη απο αυτη την επαναληψη των \"επισκεψεων\" των κρισεων...αλλα ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΧΩΡΩ.


Θαυμάζω τα άτομα που δεν το βάζουν κάτω, όσες δυσκολίες και αν συναντήσουν στη ζωή τους. Σου εύχομαι να νιώσεις καλά το συντομότερο, έχεις τη δύναμη να το κάνεις και το ξέρεις...

Δημήτρης

----------


## ngourgou

Για βοηθήστε λιγάκι και εμένα. Τι είναι η γνωσιακή και τι προσφέρει? Είμαι σε ψυχοθεραπεία κάποιους μήνες τώρα και δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς μέθοδο χρησιμοποιεί. Αν διαβάσετε και σε κάποιο άλλο topic (παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με - διακοπή αγωγής) θα δείτε και τη δική μου περίπτωση...

Προς όλους όσους γράφουν ένα πράγμα έχω να πω: Όλα είναι μέσα στο μυαλό μας και χρειάζεται μεγάλη δύναμη ψυχής για να αντιμετωπίσουμε τη ζωή και τα προβλήματα μας. Τα φάρμακα βοηθούν για να σκεφτούμε πιο ξεκάθαρα με λιγότερες βασανιστικές σκέψεις. Ο ψυχοθεραπευτής μας βοηθά και μας ανοίγει νέες πόρτες για να βρούμε αυτή που μας ταιριάζει και να μπούμε μέσα για να εξερευνήσουμε βαθύτερα. ΟΛΑ ΕΞΑΡΤΩΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΑΣ. Σας θέλω όλους δυνατούς! Και αν καμιά φορά πέσετε λιγάκι και τι πειράζει? Προχωράμε μπροστα. Αισιοδοξία!!!! Μπορούμε? Μπορούμε! Μπορούμε! Σας μιλάει το πιο απαισιόδοξο άτομο. Πιστέψτε με!

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by ngourgou_
> Για βοηθήστε λιγάκι και εμένα. Τι είναι η γνωσιακή και τι προσφέρει? Είμαι σε ψυχοθεραπεία κάποιους μήνες τώρα και δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς μέθοδο χρησιμοποιεί. Αν διαβάσετε και σε κάποιο άλλο topic (παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με - διακοπή αγωγής) θα δείτε και τη δική μου περίπτωση...
> 
> Προς όλους όσους γράφουν ένα πράγμα έχω να πω: Όλα είναι μέσα στο μυαλό μας και χρειάζεται μεγάλη δύναμη ψυχής για να αντιμετωπίσουμε τη ζωή και τα προβλήματα μας. Τα φάρμακα βοηθούν για να σκεφτούμε πιο ξεκάθαρα με λιγότερες βασανιστικές σκέψεις. Ο ψυχοθεραπευτής μας βοηθά και μας ανοίγει νέες πόρτες για να βρούμε αυτή που μας ταιριάζει και να μπούμε μέσα για να εξερευνήσουμε βαθύτερα. ΟΛΑ ΕΞΑΡΤΩΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΑΣ. Σας θέλω όλους δυνατούς! Και αν καμιά φορά πέσετε λιγάκι και τι πειράζει? Προχωράμε μπροστα. Αισιοδοξία!!!! Μπορούμε? Μπορούμε! Μπορούμε! Σας μιλάει το πιο απαισιόδοξο άτομο. Πιστέψτε με!


Καλημέρα!

Ρίξε μια ματιά στα ακόλουθα links:
http://www.ibrt.gr/therapeia/faqcbt.html
http://www.psychognosia.gr/gnosiaki_psychotherapy.htm

Να είσαι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## alex30

Μπράβο Δημήτρη. Πολύ καλά links που αναφέρουν ειδικά το ένα από αυτά πιο αναλυτικά και με αρκετές λεπτομέρειες για τη Γνωσιακή Θεραπεία. Όταν άλλαξα γιατρό ακολούθησε αυτήν τη θεραπεία και με άφησε πολύ ικανοποιημένο αφού στην αγοραφοβία με κρίσεις πανικού και την κατάθλιψη που προκλήθηκε από τον τρόπο ζωής που αναγκάστηκα να κάνω ήταν πολύ πιο αποτελεσματική. Ο προηγούμενος ψυχίατρος αρκούνταν στην αύξηση της φαρμακευτικής αγωγής. Ο τωρινός έκανα αυτό το \"εδώ και τώρα\" που αναφέρει το ένα από τα λινκ που παραθέτεις. Στην πράξη με την επανάληψη και με πρόγραμμα που το ακολουθούσα κατά γράμμα μπόρεσα να γίνω πολύ πιο λειτουργικός. Το ιντερνετ είναι ένα εργαλείο γνώσης και πληροφορίας και είναι κρίμα να μην χρησιμοποιείται για την εύρεση πληροφοριών γύρω από οποιαδήποτε ψυχική ασθένεια. Πολλές φορές με βοήθησε να βρω απαντήσεις όχι σε φόρουμς μονό αλλά και σε sites σαν αυτά που παραθέτεις και όπου τοποθετούνται οι θέσεις ατόμων ειδικών στον χώρο της ψυχικής υγείας.

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by alex30_
> Μπράβο Δημήτρη. Πολύ καλά links που αναφέρουν ειδικά το ένα από αυτά πιο αναλυτικά και με αρκετές λεπτομέρειες για τη Γνωσιακή Θεραπεία. Το ιντερνετ είναι ένα εργαλείο γνώσης και πληροφορίας και είναι κρίμα να μην χρησιμοποιείται για την εύρεση πληροφοριών γύρω από οποιαδήποτε ψυχική ασθένεια. Πολλές φορές με βοήθησε να βρω απαντήσεις όχι σε φόρουμς μονό αλλά και σε sites σαν αυτά που παραθέτεις και όπου τοποθετούνται οι θέσεις ατόμων ειδικών στον χώρο της ψυχικής υγείας.


Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
σε ευχαριστώ alex, να είσαι καλά.
Πράγματι, το internet είναι μια αστείρευτη πηγή πληροφορίας για το θέμα (και) των ψυχολογικών προβλημάτων. Κι εγώ, κατά την περίοδο του προβλήματός μου, συμβουλεύτηκα πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό κειμένων που αφορούσαν την αγχώδη διαταραχή, τις κρίσεις πανικού και την κατάθλιψη. Από απλές απόψεις συνανθρώπων μας που περνάνε τέτοιες καταστάσεις, απόψεις ιατρών μέχρι τις τελευταίες έρευνες σχετικά με τους τρόπους αντιμετώπισης των προβλημάτων αυτών. Μπορείς να βρεις τα πάντα αλλά θέλει και μεγάλη προσοχή γιατί κάποια άρθρα και κάποιες απόψεις που εκφράζονται σε διάφορες ανάλογες ιστοσελίδες είναι, εν πολλοίς, κατευθυνόμενα. Ειδικά σε sites που αφορούν τη δράση και τις παρενέργειες φαρμάκων.
Αν θελήσεις μπορώ να σου προτείνω sites και κείμενα, τα οποία προσωπικά μου είχαν τραβήξει την προσοχή με την ποιότητα των κειμένων τους. Φυσικά, αυτό ισχύει και για οποιονδήποτε άλλο στο forum.
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## alex30

Σε ευχατιστω πολυ Δημητρη για το ενδιαφέρον σου. Θα με βοηθούσε πολύ να μου έδινες διευθύνσεις που παρόμοια sites αν θες είτε με ποστ είτε να σου δωσω το email μου. Πες μου πως εσένα σου είναι πιο εύκολο.

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by alex30_
> Σε ευχατιστω πολυ Δημητρη για το ενδιαφέρον σου. Θα με βοηθούσε πολύ να μου έδινες διευθύνσεις που παρόμοια sites αν θες είτε με ποστ είτε να σου δωσω το email μου. Πες μου πως εσένα σου είναι πιο εύκολο.


Καλησπέρα alex,
με πετυχαίνεις στη δουλειά, οπότε σου στέλνω 2 sites που έχω στα bookmarks του browser μου εδώ. Στο laptop μου έχω περισσότερα links, οπότε επιφυλάσσομαι να σου τα στείλω πολύ σύντομα. Μέχρι τότε θα έχεις αρκετά να διαβάσεις σε αυτά που βλέπεις παρακάτω. :-)

http://www.stress.gr/disorders/disorders.html
http://www.depressionanxiety.gr/e_dep_01.html

Ειδικά το πρώτο το θεωρώ πολύ καλό. Τα κείμενά του για την κατάθλιψη και για τον πανικό με είχαν βοηθήσει πολύ. 

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## Έλενα

καλησπερα σε ολους,με λενε ελενα και πασχω απο κρισεις πανικου εδω και 6 χρονια.εκανα ψυχοθεραπεια 1 χρονο με φαρμακα zanax kai αντικαταθλιπτικα,σταματησ  την θεραπεια για πολλους λογους ενας απο αυτους η εξαρτηση κι απο τα φαρμακα κι πτον γιατρο..θελω να ζησω,θελω να γινω οπως πριν,δεν βγαινω,δεν ταξιδευω,δεν ΖΩ..ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΣΑς ΒΡΗΚΑ και ευχομαι τα καλυτερα σε ολους..

----------


## alex30

Δημητρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα links. Είναι πολυ ενδιαφέροντα. Λένα καλωσόρισες, αν θες μπορεις να ανοίξεις ποστ και να γράψεις ότι σε απασχολεί. Καλά το λες Δημήτρη \"να είμαστε καλά όλοι μας\"

----------


## anwnimi

Lenaki 

αυτό που πέρασες είναι από τα δυσκολότερα πράγματα στη ζωή ενός ανθρώπου: η απώλεια ενός αγαπημένου προσώπου...Πολύ σωστά το 

περιγράφεις: μονιμο\" και αδιαπραγματευτο...

Αυτό που πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσεις είναι ότι αφού αρκετούς μήνες μετά το θάνατο της μητέρας σου κατάφερες να σταθείς 

δυνατή, μπορείς να το καταφέρεις και τώρα. Μην απογοητεύεσαι, όλα θα γίνουν σταδιακά. Δεν πειράζει αν ξαναπέσεις στην 

προσπάθεια. Θα ξανασηκωθείς. ʼλλωστε το έχεις κάνει τόσες φορές Lenaki. Είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό αυτό που έπαθες, δεν 

είμαστε ρομπότ προγραμματιζόμενα. Χαιρόμαστε αλλά και πονάμε. Εδώ και ένας άνθρωπος χωρίς ιστορικό κρίσεων πανικού μπορεί 

να εμφανίσει μετά από μία απώλεια. Και το περίεργο είναι ότι οι κρίσεις εμφανίζονται όχι ακριβώς μετά το στρεσογόνο γεγονός 

αλλά λίγο αργότερα...

Προσπάθησε την ώρα της κίνησης να αποσπάσεις την προσοχή σου. Βάλε κάτι στο ράδιο να παίζει, βάλε ένα CD που σε χαλαρώνει, 

ή που σου ξυπνά ευχάριστες αναμνήσεις από μία όμορφη περίοδο του παρελθόντος...Βάλτο να παίζει δυνατά, τραγούδα από μέσα ή 

απ\' έξω σου! 
Όταν αγχωνόμουν μήπως πάθω κρίση πανικού προσπαθούσα να λέω τα λόγια χαρούμενων τραγουδιών :Smile: 
ʼνοιξε το κινητό σου, δες μία φωτό που σου αρέσει ή κάποια μηνύματα που τα έχεις φυλάξει... Σίγουρα θα σου αποσπασουν την 

προσοχή. Όταν θα τα καταφέρεις οι επόμενες φορές θα είναι όλο και πιο εύκολες...Το ξέρεις άλλωστε...

Αν αυτό σου δίνει δύναμη σκέψου πως η μητέρα σου σε βλέπει, είναι μαζί σου ακόμα κι αν εσύ δεν τη βλέπεις...Και θέλει να σε 

ξαναδεί ευτυχισμένη...Είναι ένας φύλακας άγγελος τώρα που σε προστατεύει...Δεν πρόκειται να πάθεος τίποτα εκείνη τη 

στιγμή...Χαίρομαι που είσαι δυνατή και παλεύεις, μπράβο Lenaki!

Φιλιά πολλά!

Έλενα καλωσόρισες!

----------


## siga_siga

> _Originally posted by ελενα_
> καλησπερα σε ολους,με λενε ελενα και πασχω απο κρισεις πανικου εδω και 6 χρονια.εκανα ψυχοθεραπεια 1 χρονο με φαρμακα zanax kai αντικαταθλιπτικα,σταματησ  την θεραπεια για πολλους λογους ενας απο αυτους η εξαρτηση κι απο τα φαρμακα κι πτον γιατρο..θελω να ζησω,θελω να γινω οπως πριν,δεν βγαινω,δεν ταξιδευω,δεν ΖΩ..ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΣΑς ΒΡΗΚΑ και ευχομαι τα καλυτερα σε ολους..


θα ζήσεις πολύ καλύτερα από πριν,
ώρα θα πάρουνε την πορεία τους.
στο χέρι σου είναι θα βρείς τον τ΄ροπο και όλα θα είναι καλά.
αρκεί να πιστέψεις στον εαυτό σου!
να δείξεις εμπιστοσύνη.
πήγαινε κάπου για 4 ημέρες, με φίλους αν δεν έχεις κάνε εκεί που θα πας.
κάνε ένα ταξίδι έστω και μόνη σου!πάρε το λεωφορείο από το κτελ και πήγαινε μία βόλτα στο Ναύπλιο ή λουτράκι.
πήγαινε μία βόλτα στην θάλασσα και κάνε μπάνιο μόνη σου.
πάρε κάποιον φίλο ή φίλη και πηγαίνετε μαζί.
θα νιώσεις την διαφορά μέρα με την μέρα!
smile to me!

----------


## Έλενα

καλημερα λιμπιντο,σε ευχαριστω καταρχην για τις συμβουλες,ομως δεν μπαινω ουτε σε λεωφορεια ,τρενα,δεν παω σε μερη αγνωστα δεν ΖΩ..ειμαι εγκλωβισμενη σε συγκεκριμενα πραγματα..

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by pratsdim_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by alex30_
> Σε ευχατιστω πολυ Δημητρη για το ενδιαφέρον σου. Θα με βοηθούσε πολύ να μου έδινες διευθύνσεις που παρόμοια sites αν θες είτε με ποστ είτε να σου δωσω το email μου. Πες μου πως εσένα σου είναι πιο εύκολο.
> 
> 
> ...


Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
Αλέξη ακόμα ένα ενδιαφέρον link:

http://www.psychologia.gr/disorders/anxiety%20disorders.htm

Δημήτρης

----------


## alex30

Να εισαι καλα Δημητρη σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοήθειά σου.

----------


## pratsdim

\"Πείθουμε τους εαυτούς μας ότι η ζωή θα είναι καλύτερη μόλις παντρευτούμε , αποκτήσουμε ένα μωρό και μετά ένα άλλο.
Μετά απογοητευόμαστε επειδή τα παιδιά μας δεν είναι αρκετά μεγάλα , και ότι όλα θα είναι καλά όταν μεγαλώσουν.
Έπειτα απογοητευόμαστε επειδή φτάνουν στην εφηβεία και πρέπει να ασχοληθούμε με αυτό. Σίγουρα θα είμαστε περισσότερο χαρούμενοι όταν περάσουν τα εφηβικά χρόνια.
Λέμε στους εαυτούς μας ότι η ζωή μας θα είναι καλύτερη όταν ο συντροφός μας πάρει τη δράση του μαζί του/της , όταν αποκτήσουμε ένα καλύτερο αυτοκίνητο , όταν μπορέσουμε να πάμε διακοπές , όταν τελικά θα πάρουμε σύνταξη. 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει καλύτερος χρόνος να είσαι χαρούμενος από ότι τώρα ακριβώς. Αν όχι , τότε πότε ;
Η ζωή σου θα είναι πάντα γεμάτη από προκλήσεις. Είναι καλύτερα να το αποδεχτείς όσο περισσότερο και να αποφασίσεις να είσαι χαρούμενος παρά όλα αυτά. 
Για πολύ μακρύ χρόνο, φαινόταν ότι η ζωή ήταν έτοιμη να ξεκινήσει. Η αληθινή ζωή.
Όμως πάντα υπήρχε κάποιο εμπόδιο στο δρόμο , μια δοκιμασία να περάσεις , κάποια δουλειά να τελειώσεις , κάποιος χρόνος να δοθεί , ένας λογαριασμός να πληρωθεί. Έπειτα θα ξεκινούσε η ζωή.
Τελικά έφτασα να καταλάβω ότι αυτά τα εμπόδια ήταν η ζωή. 
Αυτή η άποψη με βοήθησε να δω ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας δρόμος για την ευτυχία. Η ευτυχία ΕΙΝΑΙ ο δρόμος. 
Επομένως, απόλαυσε κάθε στιγμή. 
Σταμάτα να περιμένεις για να τελειώσει το σχολείο , για να επιστρέψεις στο σχολείο , να χάσεις 10 κιλά, να πάρεις 10 κιλά, για να ξεκινήσει η δουλειά, για να παντρευτείς , για το απόγευμα Παρασκευής , για το πρωινό Κυριακής , να περιμένεις για νέο αυτοκίνητο , για την άνοιξη , για το καλοκαίρι , για το φθινόπωρο , για το χειμώνα, για τον πρώτο ή τον δεκατοπέμπτο μήνα , για το τραγούδι σου να ακουστεί στο ραδιόφωνο, να πεθάνεις , να ξαναγεννηθείς πριν αποφασίσεις να είσαι χαρούμενος. 

Η ευτυχία είναι ένα ταξίδι , όχι ένας προορισμός.
Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη στιγμή να είσαι χαρούμενος από ΤΩΡΑ!
Ζήσε και απόλαυσε τη στιγμή. 

Τώρα , σκέψου και προσπάθησε να απαντήσεις σε αυτές τις ερωτήσεις :
1  Ονόμασε τους 5 πλουσιότερους ανθρώπους στον κόσμο.
2  Ονόμασε τις 5 τελευταίες νικήτριες του διαγωνισμού Μις Κόσμος
3  Ονόμασε τους 10 τελευταίους νικητές του βραβείου Νόμπελ
4  Ονόμασε τους 10 τελευταίους ηθοποιούς που πήραν Όσκαρ. 

Δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις ; Μάλλον δύσκολο , έτσι ;
Μην ανησυχείς , κανένας δε θυμάται αυτά.

Το χειροκρότημα σβήνει σιγά  σιγά !
Τα βραβεία μαζεύουν σκόνη ! 
Οι νικητές σύντομα ξεχνιούνται.

Τώρα απάντησε στις ερωτήσεις:
1  Ονόμασε 3 δασκάλους που συνέβαλλαν στην εκπαίδευσή σου.
2  Ονόμασε 3 φίλους που σε βοήθησαν σε ώρα ανάγκης σου. 
3  Σκέψου λίγους ανθρώπους που σε έκαναν να νιώσεις εξαιρετικά.
4  Ονόμασε 5 ανθρώπους που σου αρέσει να περνάς χρόνο μαζί τους. 

Πιο εύκολα τώρα , έτσι ;
Οι άνθρωποι που σημαίνουν κάτι στη ζωή σου δεν βαθμολογούνται «οι καλύτεροι» , δεν έχουν τα περισσότερα λεφτά , δεν έχουν νικήσει τα μεγαλύτερα βραβεία
Είναι εκείνοι που νοιάζονται για σένα , σε φροντίζουν , εκείνοι που, ό,τι κι αν συμβεί , μένουν κοντά σου. 

Σκέψου το για μια στιγμή.
Η ζωή είναι πολύ σύντομη!
Και εσύ , σε ποια λίστα είσαι ; Δεν ξέρεις ;

ʼφησε με να σε βοηθήσω. 
Δεν είσαι ανάμεσα στους περισσότερους «διάσημους» , αλλά ανάμεσα σε εκείνους που θυμάμαι να στείλω αυτό το μήνυμα
Λίγο καιρό πριν , στους Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες του Σιάτλ , εννέα αθλητές , όλοι πνευματικά ή σωματικά ιδιαίτεροι , στέκονταν στη γραμμή εκκίνησης για τον αγώνα τον 100 μέτρων.
Το πιστόλι ακούστηκε και ο αγώνας ξεκίνησε. Δεν έτρεχαν όλοι , αλλά όλοι ήθελαν να συμμετέχουν και να νικήσουν.
Έτρεχαν σε τριάδες , ένα αγόρι σκόνταψε και έπεσε , έκανε μερικές τούμπες και άρχισε να κλαίει. 

Οι υπόλοιποι οκτώ τον άκουσαν να κλαίει.
Έκοψαν ταχύτητα και κοίταξαν πίσω τους
Σταμάτησαν και γύρισαν πίσω Όλοι τους

Ένα κορίτσι με σύνδρομο Ντάουν έκατσε κάτω δίπλα του , τον αγκάλιασε και τον ρώτησε , «Αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα τώρα;»
Τότε , όλοι μαζί και οι εννέα περπάτησαν ώμο με ώμο μέχρι τη γραμμή τερματισμού.
Όλο το πλήθος σηκώθηκε και χειροκροτούσε. Και το χειροκρότημα κράτησε για πολύ χρόνο

Οι άνθρωποι που το είδαν ακόμα μιλάνε γιαυτό. Γιατί ; 
Επειδή βαθιά μέσα μας, όλοι ξέρουμε ότι το πιο σημαντικό πράγμα στη ζωή είναι περισσότερο από το να νικάμε για τον εαυτό μας. 

Το πιο σημαντικό πράγμα στη ζωή είναι να βοηθάμε άλλους να νικάνε. Ακόμα κι αν αυτό σημαίνει να επιβραδύνουμε και να αλλάζουμε τον αγώνα μας.

«Ένα κερί δε χάνει τίποτα αν χρησιμοποιηθεί για να ανάψει ένα άλλο.» \"
-ʼγνωστος συγγραφέας

----------


## alex30

Η ζωή είχα κάνει το λάθος να νομίζω ότι ειναι 100άρι. Τα έδινα όλα και μετα έμενα από ψυχικές δυνάμεις σαν του σπριντερς. Δεν είναι όμως έτσι. Είναι μαραθώνιος η ζωή. Πότε έχει ευθείες πότε ανηφόρες πότε κατηφόρες. Τα εμπόδια ποτέ δε σταματούν και για κάποιους κάθε εμπόδιο είναι ευκαιρία για άλλους κάθε ευκαιρία είναι εμπόδιο. Εδώ είναι και το πως βλέπει κανείς τη ζωή. Ασιόδοξα ή απαισιόδοξα. Γνώρισα πρόσφατα ένα έτομο καταπληκτικό με κινητικά προβλήματα από τα 25 του και μετά σε τροχαίο. Ο τρόπος που αντιμετωπίζει τόσα χρόνια τη ζωή με έκανε να ντρέπομαι μέσα μου για αυτά τα \"κακά\" που λέω ότι με βρήκαν όταν το άλλο παιδί είναι σε μία θέση που δε θα ήθελα να είμαι και δεν ξέρω αν θα έντεχα να ζήσω έτσι όπως εκείνος. Αλλά πάντα αυτό το χαμόγελο και ο τρόπος που βλέπει τη ζωή με γεμίζει με ενέργεια. Οπότε πάντα λέω υπάρχουν και χειροτερα γιατί αλλιώς αισθάνομαι αχάριστος γιατί πρώτα προσπαθώ να εκτιμώ αυτά που μου έχει δώσει η ζωή και όχι αυτά που με έχει στερήσει.

----------


## Lenaki

> _Originally posted by ελενα_
> καλησπερα σε ολους,με λενε ελενα και πασχω απο κρισεις πανικου εδω και 6 χρονια.εκανα ψυχοθεραπεια 1 χρονο με φαρμακα zanax kai αντικαταθλιπτικα,σταματησ  την θεραπεια για πολλους λογους ενας απο αυτους η εξαρτηση κι απο τα φαρμακα κι πτον γιατρο..θελω να ζησω,θελω να γινω οπως πριν,δεν βγαινω,δεν ταξιδευω,δεν ΖΩ..ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΣΑς ΒΡΗΚΑ και ευχομαι τα καλυτερα σε ολους..


 Ελενα καλωσορισες.
Καταλαβαινουμε ολοι νομιζω πως αισθανεσαι ακριβως. Λιγο -πολυ εχουμε περασει η περναμε αυτο το σταδιο της αρνησης. Εγω δυστυχως το περασα πολλες φορες και για μεγαλα χρονικα διαστηματα. Η γνωμη μου ειναι να μην απορριπτεις τοσο κατηγορηματικα τη θεραπευτικη αγωγη και εκεινους που στη χορηγουν. Και αυτο στο λεω εγω που, παρα το οτι απεχθανομαι ακομη και την ασπιρινη, μετα απο 10 χρονια πληρους αρνησης απεναντι στις ουσιες, συμβιβαστηκα με το ατιθασο πνευμα μου και αποφασισα να συνεχισω αυτο που σταματησα : τη σωστη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη. 
Ξερω πως τωρα δε ζεις...Ξερω καλα πως ειναι, οπως και ολοι εδω...Και πιστεψε με. το να εγκλωβιστεις μεσα σε χωρους που θεωρεις πως σου προσφερουν ασφαλεια δεν ειναι η λυση. ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕ να δεχτεις τα φαρμακα. Η σωστη και με καθοδηγηση χρηση τους θα σε βοηθησει. Συνεχισε την ψυχοθεραπεια σου. Χρειαζεσαι στηριξη. Απλωσε το χερι σου για βοηθεια και στους ανθρωπους που σε αγαπουν, που σε νοιαζονται. Μην αφηνεσαι και, κυριως, μην οπισθοχωρεις.
Εγω αφεθηκα, οπισθοχωρησα πολλες φορες και προεταξα εναν εγωισμο που σημα κατατεθεν του ηταν \"ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ, ΔΕ ΓΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΕΡΜΑΙΟ ΟΥΣΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΩΝ\".
Το πληρωσα ακριβα. Θα μπορουσα να εχω αποφυγει την υποτροπη μου σε Διπολικη Ι Διαταραχη. Τωρα εχω κι αυτο να παλευω.
Αυτη απλα η αποψη μου. Ειναι δικη σου η αποφαση. Εγω θα ειμαι \"κοντα σου\" σε οτι κι αν αποφασισεις, εστω και απροσωπα, μεσα απο δω...

ΥΓ 
Το οτι εγω εμφανισα υποτροπη δε σημαινει σε καμια περιπτωση πως συμβει και σε ολους οσους πασχουν απο διαταραχες πανικου. Για να αποφευχθουν παρεξηγησεις...

----------


## alex30

Lenaki αφού πρώτα σου ευχηθώ να ξεπεράσεις το ταχύτερο δυνατό αυτό που σε δυσκολεύει θα μου επιτρέψεις να σε συγχαρώ και για την υπευθυνότητά σου που φαίνεται στο μήνυμα που έχεις παραθέσει. 
Φιλικά
Alex30

----------


## Lenaki

Να εισαι καλα Alex30. Ευχομαι απο καρδιας σε ολους το ιδιο. Ειναι γλυκια η ανακουφιση του να ξερεις πως υπαρχει κι αλλος κοσμος που ΞΕΡΕΙ και ΝΙΩΘΕΙ το ιδιο με σενα. Απο την αλλη θλιβομαι που διαπιστωνω πως 17 χρονια μετα τον πρωτο μου πανικο, αυτος ο κοσμος εχει αυξηθει ραγδαια  :Frown:

----------


## Έλενα

λενακι σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για το ενδιαφερον σου και για την γλυκια ψυχη που ζωγραφιζεται μπροστα μου.μου δινεις κουργιο και δυναμη...8 χρονια τωρα δεν ζω λενακι και δεν θα επιτρεψω αλλο πια στον εαυτο μου να αρνειται να συνεργαστει,μεσα στα λογια σου κρυβομαι πισω απτο δαχτυλο μου και δεν θελω πια να ζω ετσι..τα ονειρα σου ευχες μου,σε ευχαριστω μεσα απτην ψυχη μου...

----------


## Lenaki

Ελενα ολα ειναι δυσκολα εως ΠΟΛΥ δυσκολα σ αυτη τη ζωη.Τιποτα ομως δεν ειναι πιο αμετακλειτο απο το θανατο...Ειναι το μονο που δεν παλευεται. Το πιο ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΟ.
ΟΛΑ τ αλλα ( κι αυτο το λεω συνεχεια για να το βλεπω και να τ ακουω κι εγω ) παλευονται. Με κοπο, δε λεω. Και καταθεση ψυχης. Αλλα εχουμε καλες πιθανοτητες. Και τελικα ειναι κριμα να παραδινομαστε αμαχητι σε κατι τοσο μικρο οσο ειναι ο πανικος (διαρκει μολις μερικα δευτερολεπτα) , ενω απο την αλλη \"σνομπαρουμε\" τη ζωη, αυτο το τοσο μεγαλο δωρο που μας δωθηκε να το κανουμε ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ. Γιατι λοιπον να μην προσπαθησουμε να την κανουμε καλυτερη;;;
Αυτο να σκεφτεσαι οσο μπορεις περισσοτερο.
Η ζωη ειναι αγωνας δρομου. Και νικητης δεν ειναι αυτος που τερματιζει πρωτος και παιρνει το βραβειο. Ο πραγματικος νικητης ειναι εκεινος που παρα το οτι νιωθει τα ποδια του να καινε και να \"κοβονται\" απο την κουραση, συνεχιζει, αγωνιζεται, παλευει για να φτασει στο τελος του δρομου. Δε φανταζεσαι ποσο μεγαλυτερη ειναι η ικανοποιηση του απο το νικητη...Γιατι με μια πνοη λεει Α Ν Τ Ε Ξ Α και Ε Φ Τ Α Σ Α.

Με αγαπη
Λενα

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by ελενα_
> καλησπερα σε ολους,με λενε ελενα και πασχω απο κρισεις πανικου εδω και 6 χρονια.εκανα ψυχοθεραπεια 1 χρονο με φαρμακα zanax kai αντικαταθλιπτικα,σταματησ  την θεραπεια για πολλους λογους ενας απο αυτους η εξαρτηση κι απο τα φαρμακα κι πτον γιατρο..θελω να ζησω,θελω να γινω οπως πριν,δεν βγαινω,δεν ταξιδευω,δεν ΖΩ..ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΣΑς ΒΡΗΚΑ και ευχομαι τα καλυτερα σε ολους..


Καλό μεσημέρι σε όλους,
Έλενα καλως όρισες και από εμένα. Το προσωπικό μου πρόβλημα, το οποίο κατέληξε σε κατάθλιψη, είχε τη βάση του και την εκκίνησή του στις ..περιβόητες κρίσεις πανικού. Αυτό το αίσθημα του ότι δε με χωράει ο τόπος, ότι πεθαίνω, ότι σβήνω, ότι πνίγομαι και χιλιάδες άλλα ότι...
Προσπαθούσα επί αρκετά μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα να ορίσω το πρόβλημα των κρίσεων μου και να καταλήξω στο που αυτές οφείλονται , από που προέρχονται. Προσπαθούσα όταν ένιωθα ότι επέρχεται κρίση πανικού να την \"παρατηρήσω\", να την \"ελέγξω\". Ακόμα και πάνω στην ώρα του πανικού προσπαθούσα να \"δω\" πράγματα και δεδομένα που θα με βοηθούσαν. Αυτό που τελικά επιτεύθχηκε με τον συγκεκριμένο τρόπο ήταν όχι μόνο να μπορέσω να κατανοήσω που οφείλονται οι κρίσεις πανικού μου αλλά και να απομυθοποιήσω την ίδια την έννοια \"κρίση πανικού\". Πείστηκα, από κάποια στιγμή και πέρα, ότι οι κρίσεις μου προέρχονταν από την μεγαλοποίηση σωματικών συμπτωμάτων που οφείλονταν στην αρνητική μου, εκείνη την περίοδο, ψυχολογία. Ένιωθα πόνο στο κεφάλι και αμέσως σκεφτόμουν ότι θα πάθω εγκεφαλικό ή ότι έχω ...όγκο στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο. Πονούσα στο στήθος και η συνεπαγόμενη και άμεση σκέψη ήταν ότι θα πάθω καρδιακό. Όλα αυτά, φυσικά, δεν ήταν τίποτα άλλο από τον αρχέγονο φόβο που ένιωθα σκεφτόμενος ότι έχω κάτι, το οποιό θα με οδηγήσει στο θάνατο. Ήταν ο φόβος μου για τον ίδιο το θάνατο σε τελική ανάλυση. Να αναφέρω ότι, μέχρι τότε, είχα υποβληθεί σε ..άπειρο αριθμό ιατρικών εξετάσεων, εξαιτίας των προαναφερθέντων φόβων μου. Αφού, λοιπόν, κατέληξα στο που οφείλεται το πρόβλημα των κρίσεων πανικού, το μόνο που έμενε ήταν να \"συμβιβαστώ\" με την έννοια του ...θανάτου. Όχι φυσικά στην ιδέα ότι θα πέθαινα εκείνη την περίοδο, αλλά με την έννοια του θανάτου όπως πραγματικά αυτός υφίσταται. Όλοι κάποτε θα τον συναντήσουμε, το πότε δεν θα το μάθουμε ποτέ... Επομένως, αυτόματα συνεπάγεται το ότι το να τον φοβάμαι δεν έχει κανένα απολύτως νόημα. Μπορεί να πεθάνω σήμερα, αύριο, την ώρα που γράφω αυτό το μήνυμα, μπορεί να πεθάνω στα 100 μου. Γιατί θα πρέπει να φοβάμαι λοιπόν? Θέλω όταν έρθει η ώρα μου να έχω ζήσει όσα πιο πολλά μπορώ... Όλα αυτά, ήταν οι σκέψεις μου και η \"φιλοσοφία\" που με ανάγκασαν να αποκτήσω οι κρίσεις πανικού. Όπως διαπιστώνεις, το κέρδος από την άσχημη εκείνη περίοδο με τις κρίσεις είναι ανεκτίμητο, απομυθοποίησα το φόβο μου για το θάνατο, το αίτιο δηλαδή των πανικών μου, έμαθα να ζω πραγματικά. Πάντα σε κάθε τι δύσκολο, αντιστοιχεί και κάτι όμορφο, δυνατό και έντονο. Από οποιαδήποτε άσχημη περίοδο, μπορούμε να κερδίσουμε πάρα πολλά..
Έλενά μου, πίστεψε στον εαυτό σου και φέρσου και λίγο \"εγωιστικά\" απέναντι στις κρίσεις πανικού. \"Όχι ρε γαμώτο, δεν πρόκειται να σε φοβηθώ...\", αυτό έλεγα εγώ όταν ένιωθα ότι έρχεται η κρίση πανικού... Τελικά, \"κατάλαβε\" και η ίδια ότι δεν μπορεί να με νικήσει, \"κατάλαβε\" ότι θα την συντρίψω... Κι έτσι έφυγε, όπως και ήρθε... Εντελώς ξαφνικά..
Ειλικρινά, σου εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου το καλύτερο.. Και μην ξεχνάς ότι ό,τι δεν φέρνουν τα χρόνια το φέρνει η στιγμή.. Μην σε απογοητεύει καθόλου το ότι ακόμη σε απασχολούν οι κρίσεις πανικού.. Ίσως έχεις βάλει κι εσύ το χεράκι σου, με το να κάθεσαι και να τις περιμένεις αδρανής... Είπαμε, όταν ξανάρθει, αιφνιδίασε την, κάνε την να δει μια άλλη Έλενα, αποφασισμένη να την πολεμήσει και να τη νικήσει!
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## Έλενα

δημητρη διαβαζοντας σε κλαιω.ζω με αυτο 8 χρονια,το εχω δεχτει και προχωραω,μερικες φορες νιωθω πως θα τρελαθω απτον εσωτερικο διαλογο καθυσηχασμου..οι οικογενεια μου λεει πως καταλαβαινει μα στην ουσια εχει παντελη αγνοια.προσπαθω..και θα προσπαθω,και απο σεπτεμβρη που θα δουλευω και θα βγαζω δικα μου χρηματα θα ξανααρχισω την θεραπεια..δημητρη σε ευχαριστω,οπως και το λενακι μεσα απτην ψυχη μου.επιτελους νιωθω να με καταλαβαινουν.ευχομαι λυτρωση..ελενα

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by ελενα_
> δημητρη διαβαζοντας σε κλαιω.ζω με αυτο 8 χρονια,το εχω δεχτει και προχωραω,μερικες φορες νιωθω πως θα τρελαθω απτον εσωτερικο διαλογο καθυσηχασμου..οι οικογενεια μου λεει πως καταλαβαινει μα στην ουσια εχει παντελη αγνοια.προσπαθω..και θα προσπαθω,και απο σεπτεμβρη που θα δουλευω και θα βγαζω δικα μου χρηματα θα ξανααρχισω την θεραπεια..δημητρη σε ευχαριστω,οπως και το λενακι μεσα απτην ψυχη μου.επιτελους νιωθω να με καταλαβαινουν.ευχομαι λυτρωση..ελενα


Καλησπέρα Έλενα,
σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! 
Το ότι θα τρελαθείς είναι μια σκέψη που ταλαιπώρησε και μένα πάρα πολύ, αλλά να γνωρίζεις ότι στην κατάσταση που περνάς η πιθανότητα να τρελαθείς είναι πολύ μικρότερη από κάποιον που δεν βρίσκεται σε μια ανάλογη κατάσταση, ουσιαστικά μηδαμινή. Όσο για το αν σε καταλαβαίνουν οι δικοί σου, από προσωπική εμπειρία μπορώ να σου πω ότι, όχι μόνο οι δικοί μου, αλλά κανένας δεν μπορούσε να καταλάβει το πρόβλημά μου στην ακριβή του διάσταση... Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε κατανοήσει πλήρως κάποιος που δεν έχει περάσει ή περνάει από την ίδια ή παρόμοια κατάσταση, σε αυτό είμαι απόλυτος γιατί το έζησα. :-)
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά!
Δημήτρης

----------


## schadow

Νομιζα οτι ημουν η μονη που ελεγε........Νιωθω τυχερη που το περασα,ζω,νιωθω,αισθανομαι
πραγματικα,αληθινα μετα απ\'ΑΥΤΟ....η διαφορα μας ειναι μονο στο οτι εγω δεν πηρα ποτε φαρμακα....Μπραβο Δημητρη χαρηκα παρα πολυ διαβαζοντας το κειμενο σου...ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο στην ζωη σου.....

----------


## alex30

Συμφωνώ με όσα γράφει Δημήτρης και δείχνουν ότι πράγματι τον πάλεψες και τον βίωσες. Όσα διάβαζα έλεγα μέσα μου \"έχει περάσει αυτά τα στάδια που περασα και περνάω\" και ένιωσα μια παρηγοριά. Είναι πολύ ωραίο να διαβάζεις κάποια αφήγηση με τον τρόπο που το έκανες. Περιγραφικός και αναλυτικός. Οπότε μπορώ να μιλάω με έναν που σίγουρα έχει κρίσεις πανικού!!! Και εγώ Δημήτρη έτσι σκέφτηκα. Δεν οφελεί να τον αποφύγεις. Όσο πας να τον αποφύγεις τόσο αυξάνεται το άγχος και ο πανικός. Προσωπικά έλεγα \"όπως ήρθε έτσι θα περάσει\". Και περίμενα να περάσει. Όποτε προσπάθησα να τον αποφύγω αγχώθηκα και πανικοβλήθηκα περισσότερο. Θυμάμαι όταν είπα στο γιατρό μου \"και αν λυποθυμίσω;\" μου λεει \"και τι έγινε;\". Ε αυτό το \"και τι έγινε\" με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ. Ας με πιάσει \"και τι έγινε\". Τόσες φορές που με έπιασε δεν έγινε τίποτα από όσα φοβόμουν. Το κόλπο είναι για εμένα να μην τον αποφύγεις. Αν είναι να έρθει ας έρθει. Όπως θα έρθει έτσι και θα φύγει. Κάνεις λίγο πιο πέρα, ασχολείσαι με κάτι για να μη σκέφτεσαι τα συμπτώματα του πανικού και μετά από λίγο περνάει. Και λες \"μα καλά αφού δεν έπαθα τίποτα τι καθόμουν και φοβόμουν!!!\". Όμως το δικό μου το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι απεύφευγα τα μέρη που μου προκαλούσαν πανικό. Ή οταν με έπιανε σε ένα μέρος σαν κυνηγημένος έτρεχα για να φύγω. Αυτό το πάλαιψα ξεπερνώντας τον πανικό εκεί που με έπιανε. Έτσι είδα ότι δεν έπαθα τίποτα από οσα φοβόμουν ότι θα πάθω. Και εγώ φοβήθηκα μην τρελαθώ. Διάβασα όμως στο ιντερνετ σε σελιδα σχετική ότι απεναντίας δεν τρελένεσαι. Οπότε πλέον αυτό το \"και τι έγινε;\" μου έχει γίνει τρόπος αντιμετώπισης σε αρκετές πλέον καταστάσεις που μου προκαλούν άγχος. Να είσαι καλα Δημήτρη τόσο για τις αναλυτικές και ωραίες περιγραφές και επισημάνσεις που κάνεις και δείχνουν έναν άνθρωπο που ξέρει τι πέρασε και πως το ξεπέρασε και που έκανες ένα τόσο ωραίο θέμα για όλους όσους έχουν κρίση πανικού.
Φιλικά
Alex30

----------


## Lenaki

> Όσο για το αν σε καταλαβαίνουν οι δικοί σου, από προσωπική εμπειρία μπορώ να σου πω ότι, όχι μόνο οι δικοί μου, αλλά κανένας δεν μπορούσε να καταλάβει το πρόβλημά μου στην ακριβή του διάσταση... Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε κατανοήσει πλήρως κάποιος που δεν έχει περάσει ή περνάει από την ίδια ή παρόμοια κατάσταση, σε αυτό είμαι απόλυτος γιατί το έζησα. :-)
> Να είμαστε όλοι καλά!
> Δημήτρης



Πόσο δίκιο έχεις Δημήτρη!
ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν καταλαβαίνει τι περνάμε αν δεν έχει περάσει από τον ίδιο εφιάλτη!
Έχω μπει στη διαδικασία να περιγράψω ή να προσπαθήσω να εξηγήσω πώς είναι μια κρίση πανικού. Το μόνο που έχω καταφέρει είναι να την ξαναβιώννω εγώ από την αρχή! Και απέναντί μου έχω ανθρώπους με ζωγραφισμένη την απορία στο πρόσωπό τους. Είναι πράγματι μάταιο. Και φυσικά επειδή δεν αντιλαμβάνονται τη δυσκολία της κατάστασης, αμφισβητούν και τον αγώνα που καταβάλουμε να καταπολεμήσουμε μια κριση...Πολλές κρίσεις...Όλη την κατάσταση...
Τώρα πια βέβαια έχω πάψει να \"εξηγώ\" γιατί με κουράζει και με εκνευρίζει το, σχεδόν μόνιμα ίδιο, αποτέλεσμα. \"Σιγά μωρέ πώς κάνεις έτσι; Κι εγώ πέρασα κάτι ανάλογο όταν μπήκα στο μετρό...όταν πήγα στο μανάβη..\" κλπ κλπ...
Και λέω μέσα μου..καλά, άστο. Μάταιος κόπος.
Αρκεί να καταλαβαίνουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι τη σημασία της προσπάθειας και να μην τη σταματάμε ούτε δευτερόλεπτο.

----------


## Lenaki

> _Originally posted by alex30_
> Συμφωνώ με όσα γράφει Δημήτρης και δείχνουν ότι πράγματι τον πάλεψες και τον βίωσες. Όσα διάβαζα έλεγα μέσα μου \"έχει περάσει αυτά τα στάδια που περασα και περνάω\" και ένιωσα μια παρηγοριά. Είναι πολύ ωραίο να διαβάζεις κάποια αφήγηση με τον τρόπο που το έκανες. Περιγραφικός και αναλυτικός. Οπότε μπορώ να μιλάω με έναν που σίγουρα έχει κρίσεις πανικού!!! Και εγώ Δημήτρη έτσι σκέφτηκα. Δεν οφελεί να τον αποφύγεις. Όσο πας να τον αποφύγεις τόσο αυξάνεται το άγχος και ο πανικός. Προσωπικά έλεγα \"όπως ήρθε έτσι θα περάσει\". Και περίμενα να περάσει. Όποτε προσπάθησα να τον αποφύγω αγχώθηκα και πανικοβλήθηκα περισσότερο. Θυμάμαι όταν είπα στο γιατρό μου \"και αν λυποθυμίσω;\" μου λεει \"και τι έγινε;\". Ε αυτό το \"και τι έγινε\" με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ. Ας με πιάσει \"και τι έγινε\". Τόσες φορές που με έπιασε δεν έγινε τίποτα από όσα φοβόμουν. Το κόλπο είναι για εμένα να μην τον αποφύγεις. Αν είναι να έρθει ας έρθει. Όπως θα έρθει έτσι και θα φύγει. Κάνεις λίγο πιο πέρα, ασχολείσαι με κάτι για να μη σκέφτεσαι τα συμπτώματα του πανικού και μετά από λίγο περνάει. Και λες \"μα καλά αφού δεν έπαθα τίποτα τι καθόμουν και φοβόμουν!!!\". Όμως το δικό μου το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι απεύφευγα τα μέρη που μου προκαλούσαν πανικό. Ή οταν με έπιανε σε ένα μέρος σαν κυνηγημένος έτρεχα για να φύγω. Αυτό το πάλαιψα ξεπερνώντας τον πανικό εκεί που με έπιανε. Έτσι είδα ότι δεν έπαθα τίποτα από οσα φοβόμουν ότι θα πάθω. Και εγώ φοβήθηκα μην τρελαθώ. Διάβασα όμως στο ιντερνετ σε σελιδα σχετική ότι απεναντίας δεν τρελένεσαι. Οπότε πλέον αυτό το \"και τι έγινε;\" μου έχει γίνει τρόπος αντιμετώπισης σε αρκετές πλέον καταστάσεις που μου προκαλούν άγχος. Να είσαι καλα Δημήτρη τόσο για τις αναλυτικές και ωραίες περιγραφές και επισημάνσεις που κάνεις και δείχνουν έναν άνθρωπο που ξέρει τι πέρασε και πως το ξεπέρασε και που έκανες ένα τόσο ωραίο θέμα για όλους όσους έχουν κρίση πανικού.
> Φιλικά
> Alex30


Αλέξη μου ανατρίχιασα...Είναι σα να βλέπω δικό μου κείμενο. ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ. Και έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. ΔΕΝ πρέπει ούτε να προσπαθούμε να κοντρολάρουμε την κρίση πανικού, ούτε να προσπαθήσουμε να την εξηγήσουμε. Είναι ακριβώς αυτό που είπες \"Ε και; Τί θα πάθω; Έπαθα κάτι στον προηγούμενο πανικό; ΟΧΙ. ʼστον, θα περάσει.\" Όλα περνάνε.
Υπομονή θέλει. Υπομονή, επιμονή και πείσμα.

Να είστε καλά  :Smile:

----------


## zoe_23

Αμαν ρε παιδια. Παλι με διεγραψαν. Δημητρη, Ολγα και ΟRION εμαθα απο την αδερφη μου (γιατι εχθες ελειπα) οτι μου απαντησατε. Μου ειπε στο περιπου τι γραψατε. Ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον. Απο εξετασεις εχω κανει γενικη αιματος, για θυροειδη, πηγα σε δυο οφθαλμιατρους, εκανα αξονικη εγκεφαλου και κοιταξα και τον λαβυρινθο του αυτιο για τις ζαλαδες. Δεν μου βρηκαν τιποτα.Πηρα 5 μηνες LADOSE αλλα δεν ειδα μεγαλη βελτιωση.

----------


## pratsdim

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
μπορεί κάποιος να εξηγήσει το λόγο, για τον οποίο διαγράφονται μηνύματα? Είναι γενικό πρόβλημα του forum? Το πρωί τα μηνύματα ήταν ενεργά, ενώ εδώ και 2-3 ώρες έχουν \"χαθεί\" και πάλι.

Δημήτρης

----------


## zoe_23

Ελα Δημητρη. Σου απαντησα σε αυτα που με ρωτησες εχθες για τις εξετασεις που εχω κανει κτλ. Δωσε μου καμια συμβουλη. Οσο για τα μηνυματα που λες οτι διαγραφοντε, δεν ξερω κι εγω τι γινεται. Περιμενω απαντηση. :Smile:

----------


## zoe_23

Kαλα ρε παιδια! Που χαθηκατε ολοι? Γιατι δεν μου απανταει κανεις? :Frown:

----------


## zoe_23

Orion εσυ ποσο χρονων εισαι? Ποσα χρονια ειχες αυτα τα συμπτωματα και πωσ τα αντιμετωπισες? Εγω οσο αναφορα την ζωη μου, νοιωθω ευτυχισμενη. Ομως παντα νοιωθω ενα ανεξελεγκτο και ανεξηγητο αγχος. Οσο αναφορα την φυσικη μου κατασταση, ειμαι νορμαλ στο σωμα και στα κιλα μου αλλα δεν μου αρεσει καθολου η γυμναστικη. Εχω απογοητευτει γιατι με τα LADOSE που επαιρνα απο νευρολογο, ειδα μια μικρη βελτιωση μονο στους πονοκεφελους ανω τα υπολοιπα συμτωματα παρεμενουν.  :Wink:

----------


## NikosD.

zoe_23,
δεν διαγράφηκαν τα μηνύματα σου. Αντί για \"reply\" πατούσες το κουμπί \"report\" με αποτέλεσμα τα μηνύματα σου να έρχονται ως prive μηνύματα σε μένα.

pratsdim, για ένα διήμερο όντως αντιμετωπίσαμε τεχνικές δυσκολίες και χάθηκε όλο το υλικό εκεινων των δύο ημερών. Διάβασε και το θέμα \"ανακοίνωση\" για να καταλάβεις.

Orion, πράγματι πρόσφατες έρευνες έχουν δείξει ότι η ενεργητική γυμναστική για έναν ΜΗ επαγγελματία αθλητή, ανεβάζουν τα επίεπδα της σεροτονίνης όσο ακριβώς τα ανεβάζουν τα σύγχρονα αντικαταθλιπτικά. Πρωτογενές όφελος αυτής της αύξησης της σεροτονίνης είναι να έρθει το κέφι και δευτερογενές όφελος είναι να μειωθούν ή να εξαλειφθούν κάποιες ψυχοσωματικές εδηλώσεις.

----------


## zoe_23

παιδακια καλησπερα μολις ηρθα σπιτι!ειστε καλα?που χανεστε?

----------


## zoe_23

orion eisai kala?

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by Orion_
> Τι έχω να προτείνω;Εχω ακουσει απο διαφορα άτομα οτι αυτα τα ψυχοσωματικα αντιμετωπιζονται με καθημερινη γυμναστική και εντονη.Προσωπικά δεν γυμνάζομαι οσο πρέπει καθημερινά αλλα το έχω βάλει σκοπο να το κάνω.Η γυμναστική παντως με βοηθησε εμενα αρκετα.


Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
φίλε μου orion (το όνομά σου?), έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό που γράφεις. Έχω ασχοληθεί χρόνια με το θέμα γυμναστική &amp; διατροφή. Υπήρχανε περίοδοι στη ζωή μου που γυμναζόμουν σε πολύ έντονο ρυθμό 5-6 φορές την εβδομάδα. Τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια, λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου, προσπαθώ να γυμνάζομαι σπίτι όσο μπορώ και προλαβαίνω. Το μόνο, για το οποίο είμαι σίγουρος πάντως είναι το ότι τα οφέλη της γυμναστικής στον ψυχικό κόσμο κάποιου είναι ανεκτίμητα. Πραγματικά, οι περίοδοι της ζωής μου, που περιέχουν αρκετή γυμναστική, είναι οι περίοδοι με το λιγότερο άγχος και τα λιγότερα ψυχολογικά \"βάρη\". Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν τυχαίο ή όχι, άλλα το δικό μου πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε όταν σταμάτησα απότομα τη γυμναστική για κάποιους μήνες ενώ παράλληλα ο φόρτος εργασίας μου αυξανόταν συνεχώς. Αν έχεις ελεύθερο χρόνο, σε συμβουλέυω να μην τον αφήσεις ανεκμετάλλευτο όσον αφορά την εκγύμνασή σου. Πέρα από τα ψυχολογικά οφέλη σου θα έχεις και σωματικά, φυσικά σε συνδυασμό με προσεγμένη διατροφή. Και, προς Θεού, ΠΟΤΕ μην δοκιμάσεις να χορηγήσεις στον εαυτό σου τα ...\"μαγικά συμπληρώματα\" για να γίνεις \"χτιστός\". Μπορείς να το πετύχεις και χωρίς αυτά και σίγουρα χωρίς τις πολύ αρνητικές τους συνέπειες τόσο σωματικά όσο, κυρίως, ψυχολογικά. Αν χρειάζεσαι κάποια πρόταση ή οτιδήποτε άλλο στο θέμα γυμναστική/διατροφή ευχαρίστως να σε βοηθήσω αν μπορώ. :-)

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## βεργινα

Α ρε Μητσο...!!!!!! καλα που ειπες την δικη σου νικη κ σε μας.
Πανε τωρα 9 χρονια με κρισεις πανικου...........ο Θεος να μας βοηθαει να το αντιμετωπισουμε!
Να σαι καλα!!!!!!!
βεργινα

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by βεργινα_
> Α ρε Μητσο...!!!!!! καλα που ειπες την δικη σου νικη κ σε μας.
> Πανε τωρα 9 χρονια με κρισεις πανικου...........ο Θεος να μας βοηθαει να το αντιμετωπισουμε!
> Να σαι καλα!!!!!!!
> βεργινα


Να είσαι καλά κι εσύ βεργίνα,
να είσαι σίγουρη ότι ο Θεός θα σε βοηθήσει αλλά πρέπει να βάλεις κι εσύ το χεράκι σου! :-) Για τις δικές μου κρίσεις πανικού είχα αναφερθεί σε προηγούμενη απάντησή μου, οπότε σε παραπέμπω εκεί. Οτιδήποτε πάντως κι αν χρειαστείς ευχαρίστως να σε βοηθήσω αν μπορώ.
Να έχεις ένα όμορφο βράδυ,
Δημήτρης

----------


## Narsil

Ε λοιπόν, ίσως υπάρχει ελπίδα και έχει τη μορφή ...html !!! 
Διάβασα το κείμενο σου με ενδιαφέρον, (κάτι που συμβαίνει πια πολύ σπάνια έως και καθόλου μιας και οι κρίσεις πανικού είναι ίσως το μικρότερο απ\' τα όσα \"έχω\"). 
Αναρωτιόμουν μετά τι ήταν αυτό που με \"κράτησε\" στα όσα γράφεις... 
Από σεβασμό (που διαθέτω) και σεμνότητα (που δεν διαθέτω) θα πω πως ναι... ήταν η εμπειρία και η ιστορία πολύ δυνατή και ειλικρινής (που ήταν...) και κάθισα να την διαβάσω!...Αλλά όχι δεν ήταν αυτό, μιας και η ιστορία σου θα μπορούσε να είναι \"κλεμμένη\" απ\' το ημερολόγιό μου (αν έγραφα...) και μιας και υπάρχουν παντού γύρω μου και γύρω μας τέτοιες, και καμιά φορά πολύ καλά κρυμμένες ή και χειρότερες, και δεν μου κάνουν πια εντύπωση (sorry...).
...Αυτό που με κράτησε ήταν το γράψιμό σου, ήταν ζωντανό-παρότι έγραφες για κάποιον που είχε \"πεθάνει\", ήταν αθώο-παρότι πρόσφατα ενηλικιώθηκες (απ\' όσα γράφεις, δε φταίω εγώ... ), ήταν γενναίο, μες το πείσμα και την τσατίλα! Τελικά νομίζω ότι αυτό που μου άρεσε ήταν ότι είδα το πως ήσουνα παιδί και ίσως και εμένα αυτό το σημείο με βοηθήσει. (...γι\' αυτό δεν παλινδρομούμε άλλωστε...)
Χαίρομαι, να είσαι πάντα καλά και ...μιας που την ενηλικίωση την πετύχαμε, να είσαι πάντα πολύ παιδί...
...τέτοιο παιδί... , σαν το παραπάνω..., αυτό που σου γράφω..., εεεεε... τρίτη παράγραφος δεν καταλαβαίνεις!!!???... εκεί που σου λέω για το γράψιμό σου... 
....καλά,... Χαίρομαι, να είσαι πάντα καλά! (σκέτο)!
Narsil

----------


## zoe_23

παιδια η διαταραχη πανικου ποσο συχνες κρισεις εχει?εμενα με πιανει καθε εναμιση μηνα περιπου.δεν εχω δηλαδη διαταραχη?

----------


## alex30

Zoe το παρακάτω λινκ νομίζω ότι θα σου λύσει τις απορίες σου: http://www.medlook.net/article.asp?item_id=1616 Εκτός από τη συχνότητα από όσο κατάλαβα ρόλο παίζει και το αν υπάρχει μέσα η ανησυχία \"μήπως με πιάσει ξανά πανικός!\" ή όπως αλλιώς συναντάται σαν τον \"φόβο του φόβου\". Οπότε ίσως και αυτή η ανησυχία αν είναι διαρκής παίζει ρόλο για να καταλήξει κάποιος στο αν έχει ή οχι διαταραχή πανικού.

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by Narsil_
> Ε λοιπόν, ίσως υπάρχει ελπίδα και έχει τη μορφή ...html !!! 
> Διάβασα το κείμενο σου με ενδιαφέρον, (κάτι που συμβαίνει πια πολύ σπάνια έως και καθόλου μιας και οι κρίσεις πανικού είναι ίσως το μικρότερο απ\' τα όσα \"έχω\"). 
> Αναρωτιόμουν μετά τι ήταν αυτό που με \"κράτησε\" στα όσα γράφεις... 
> Από σεβασμό (που διαθέτω) και σεμνότητα (που δεν διαθέτω) θα πω πως ναι... ήταν η εμπειρία και η ιστορία πολύ δυνατή και ειλικρινής (που ήταν...) και κάθισα να την διαβάσω!...Αλλά όχι δεν ήταν αυτό, μιας και η ιστορία σου θα μπορούσε να είναι \"κλεμμένη\" απ\' το ημερολόγιό μου (αν έγραφα...) και μιας και υπάρχουν παντού γύρω μου και γύρω μας τέτοιες, και καμιά φορά πολύ καλά κρυμμένες ή και χειρότερες, και δεν μου κάνουν πια εντύπωση (sorry...).
> ...Αυτό που με κράτησε ήταν το γράψιμό σου, ήταν ζωντανό-παρότι έγραφες για κάποιον που είχε \"πεθάνει\", ήταν αθώο-παρότι πρόσφατα ενηλικιώθηκες (απ\' όσα γράφεις, δε φταίω εγώ... ), ήταν γενναίο, μες το πείσμα και την τσατίλα! Τελικά νομίζω ότι αυτό που μου άρεσε ήταν ότι είδα το πως ήσουνα παιδί και ίσως και εμένα αυτό το σημείο με βοηθήσει. (...γι\' αυτό δεν παλινδρομούμε άλλωστε...)
> Χαίρομαι, να είσαι πάντα καλά και ...μιας που την ενηλικίωση την πετύχαμε, να είσαι πάντα πολύ παιδί...
> ...τέτοιο παιδί... , σαν το παραπάνω..., αυτό που σου γράφω..., εεεεε... τρίτη παράγραφος δεν καταλαβαίνεις!!!???... εκεί που σου λέω για το γράψιμό σου... 
> ....καλά,... Χαίρομαι, να είσαι πάντα καλά! (σκέτο)!
> Narsil


Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
Narsil σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αναφορά σου στο κείμενό μου. Ειλικρινά με συγκίνησες. Να είσαι κι εσύ πάντα καλά. :-)
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά!

Δημήτρης

----------


## zoe_23

alex ευχαριστω για το site που μου εδωσες.εχω χρονιο αγχος και συμπτωματα που δεν υποχωρουν.τι προτεινεται?εκτος απο χαπια?ομοιοπαθητικη δεν μπορω να κανω γιατι δε μενω αθηνα...

----------


## alex30

Zoe να είσαι καλά. Ο ψυχίατρος που πηγαίνω ακολουθεί την γνωσιακή συμπεριφορική ψυχοθεραπεία που είναι μια θεραπεία που εφαρμόζεται από την κλασική ιατρική (http://www.ibrt.gr/therapeia/faqcbt.html). Για την ομοιοπαθητική υπάρχουν οι υποστηρικτές της και οι επικριτές της. Με βοήθησε προσωπικά η γνωσιακή θεραπεία. Βέβαια το πόσο μπορεί να βοηθήσει μια θεραπεία δεν εξαρτάται μόνο από τη θεραπεία αλλά και από το πόσο καλά τη γνωρίζει για να την ασκήσει ο ψυχολόγος - ψυχίατρος καθώς και από το πόσο ο ασθενής είναι έτοιμος να εφαρμόσει τα όσα του πει ο γιατρός. Σε εμένα η αγανάκτηση και η κούραση από τα τόσα χρόνια ταλαιπωρίας από την αγοραφοβία με κρίσεις πανικού με κάνανε να πεισμώσω και να το πάρω προσωπικά. Είπα κάποια στιγμή μέσα μου \"ως εδώ. άλλο πίσω δε θα κάνω γιατί πλεόν με έχεις τσακίσει. ή εσύ ή εγώ.\" νοερά στον πανικό και άρχισα το \"ξύλο\" μαζί του.
Φιλικά
Αlex30

----------


## zoe_23

καλησπερα alex και χρονια πολλα!εσυ ποσα χρονια ειχες πανικους?ειχες εκτος απο κρισεις πανικου αλλα μονιμα συμπτωματα απτο αγχος?

----------


## alex30

zoe θα σου στειλω u2u γιατι δε θελω να βγω off topic
Φιλικα
Αλεξης

----------


## zoe_23

καλημερα αλεξη μου!περιμενω u2u να μαθω περισσοτερα για σενα

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by alex30_
> Σε εμένα η αγανάκτηση και η κούραση από τα τόσα χρόνια ταλαιπωρίας από την αγοραφοβία με κρίσεις πανικού με κάνανε να πεισμώσω και να το πάρω προσωπικά. Είπα κάποια στιγμή μέσα μου \"ως εδώ. άλλο πίσω δε θα κάνω γιατί πλεόν με έχεις τσακίσει. ή εσύ ή εγώ.\" νοερά στον πανικό και άρχισα το \"ξύλο\" μαζί του.
> Φιλικά
> Αlex30


Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
Αλέξη συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. Η στιγμή που θα πεις στον πανικό σου \"Ως εδώ, δεν πάει άλλο, θέλω να ζήσω γι\'αυτό και θα σε συντρίψω.\" είναι κομβικό σημείο ώστε να επέρθει η θεραπεία-νίκη. Βέβαια, προσωπικά του \"είπα\" πολύ χειρότερα πράγματα αλλά θα μας κόψει η λογοκρισία αν τα γράψω! :-)) Σου εύχομαι κουράγιο και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα απαλλαγείς πλήρως από τις κρίσεις σου αν συνεχίσεις με το ίδιο πείσμα. Να είσαι πάντα καλά.
Δημήτρης

----------


## zoe_23

καλησπερα δημητρη.εχεις δικιο.το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχουν ολοι μεγαλη ψυχικη δυναμη...

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by zoe_23_
> καλησπερα δημητρη.εχεις δικιο.το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχουν ολοι μεγαλη ψυχικη δυναμη...


Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
διαφωνώ με τη Ζωή και με οποιονδήποτε έχει παρόμοια άποψη. Ο καθένας μας έχει μέσα του απίστευτα μεγάλη δύναμη για να ανταπεξέρθει σε κάθε δυσκολία. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι συνήθως δε γνωρίζουμε τον τρόπο για να την φέρουμε στην επιφάνεια ή πιστεύουμε ότι δεν τον γνωρίζουμε. Το έχω ζήσει, το έχω βιώσει και νιώσει στο μέγιστο βαθμό κατά τη διάρκεια του δικού μου προβλήματος. Όλοι μας έχουμε μεγάλα αποθέματα ψυχικής δύναμης, το επαναλαμβάνω. Προσωπικά, κατάφερα να την \"εξάγω\" από μέσα μου με τον τρόπο που περιέγραψε ο Αλέξης, φερόμενος πολύ εγωιστικά απέναντι στο πρόβλημά μου, όταν αποφάσισα να το κοιτάξω κατάματα και να του πω \"ʼντε γ...., ή εσύ ή εγώ!\"... Τότε ο δικός μου φόβος έγινε \"δικός του\" φόβος, γιατί απλά πίστεψα στον εαυτό μου, σε μένα τον ίδιο, κάτι που μέχρι τότε δίσταζα ή \"με ανάγκαζε\" το πρόβλημά μου να μην το κάνω. Από τη δική μου ατολμία πήγαζε η δύναμη του προβλήματός μου και όταν αυτή η ατολμία έπαψε να υφίσταται, όταν αποφάσισα να το πολεμήσω, ήταν σα να βρέθηκε ξαφνικα η \"αχίλλειος πτέρνα\" του \"εχθρού\".. Φόβος το όπλο αυτού, πίστη το δικό μου, και όλοι γνωρίζουμε ποιό επικρατεί τελικά... :-)
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## zoe_23

δημητρη καληνυχτα

----------


## alex30

Σε ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη για το κουράγιο που μου δίνεις. Να είσαι καλά και εσύ που άνοιξες αυτό το θέμα και μπορούμε να ανταλλάσουμε εμπειρίες και απόψεις όσοι την έχουμε βιώσει έντονα αυτήν τη δυσκολία. 
Φιλικά
Aλέξης

----------


## alex30

«Από τη δική μου ατολμία πήγαζε η δύναμη του προβλήματός μου και όταν αυτή η ατολμία έπαψε να υφίσταται, όταν αποφάσισα να το πολεμήσω, ήταν σα να βρέθηκε ξαφνικά η \"αχίλλειος πτέρνα\" του \"εχθρού\"..». Έτσι είναι Δημήτρη όσο κάνεις ένα βήμα πίσω τόσο δυναμώνει ο πανικός. Σου ρίχνει την αυτοπεποίθηση και σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι αδύναμος. Όμως όπως είπα κάποια στιγμή πλέον τα παίρνεις και λες «δεν πάει άλλο, ως εδώ ήταν». Zoe σωστά και πάλι λέει ο Δημήτρης έχουμε δύναμη μεγάλη μέσα μας. Όσο το πολεμούσα και το πολεμάω το πρόβλημά μου με την αγοραφοβία και τις κρίσεις πανικού τόσο δυναμώνω και τόσο εκλπήσομαι με το πόσο μπορώ να κάνω παραπάνω από όσα νομίζω. Ένα παράδειγμα για το αν έχουμε δυνάμεις μέσα μας και δεν το ξέρουμε είναι το εξής: αν πάθει κάτι το σπίτι σου και λες δε μπορώ να βγω, πες ότι γίνεται κάτι ας πούμε σεισμός, αμέσως θα πεταχτείς έξω χωρίς να σκεφτείς τον πανικό. Είναι όλα στο μυαλό. Πολλά νομίζουμε εμείς ότι είναι όπως τα νομίζουμε, όπως τα φανταζόμαστε. Στην πραγματικότητα όμως δεν είναι έτσι. Εμείς τα κάνουμε δύσκολα γιατί δεν τα ερμηνεύουμε σωστά. Σε όλα χρειάζεται προσπάθεια. Ας είναι μικρή. Δεν έχει σημασία. Σημασία έχει να προσπαθείς.
Φιλικά
Αλέξης

----------


## zoe_23

καλημερα αλεξη.στη πραξη πως γινονται λα αυτα?παδια πειτε μου οταν σας πιανει κριση πανικουκαι ειστε με αλλους τι κανετε?φιλια σε ολους και δυναμη...

----------


## zoe_23

παιδια ειδα το ματς!καλα ηταν υπεροχο...τελικα τιποτα δεν ειναι ακατορθωτο αρκει να το πιστεψεις και να το κυνηγησεις...ενα καλο μαθημα για ολους εμας εδω που υποφερουμε...

----------


## Narsil

Καλησπέρα,
Θα ήθελα εδώ να γράψω κάποια πράγματα μιας και ανταλλάσσονται απόψεις που μοιάζουν με συμβουλές σχετικά με τις κρίσεις πανικού.
Με όλο το σεβασμό και την αποδοχή σε σένα Δημήτρη που ξεπέρασες ένα τόσο δύσκολο σημείο στη ζωή σου, στον πανικό ΔΕΝ κυρίσουμε πόλεμο!!!
Ναι... έτσι ακριβώς!!!
Ο πανικός μας θέλει σύμμαχο για να ξεπεραστεί!!! 
(είμαστε όλοι ψύχραιμοι μέχρι εδώ???)
Όχι, δεν εννοώ να αφήσουμε τις κρίσεις μας να διαιωνίζονται μπας και περάσουν μόνες τους και σίγουρα θέλει δύναμη και πείσμα η προσπάθεια, αλλά όχι ή \"αυτό ή εγώ\"!!!
Παροδόξως \"αυτό\" είμαστε \"εμείς\"!!! 
Ο πανικός μας είναι μια κατάσταση μας!!! είναι συναισθήματα μπλοκαρισμένα και θαμμένα και μοιάζουν με ηφαίστειο λίγο πριν εκραγεί!!!
Αυτό που καμιά φορά ονομάζουμε κρίση πανικού είναι ακριβώς αυτός ο πόλεμος που κυρίσουμε σ\' αυτή μας την κατάσταση γιατί ακριβώς δεν αφήνουμε την ενέργεια που έχει μαζευτεί να εκτονωθεί!!!
Σε τίποτα απ\' όσα κουβαλάμε μέσα μας δεν κυρίσουμε πόλεμο!!! είναι κομμάτια μας που κάτι θέλουν να μας πουν και να μας μάθουν!!!
Όταν πνίγονται βρίσκουν άλλο τρόπο να βγουν γιατί απλά η ενέργεια δεν χάνεται ποτέ!!!
...βγαίνουν λοιπόν με διάφορους τρόπους κυρίως σωματικά μπας και πάρουμε το μύνημα!
Αυτό που έχει γίνει πια πανικώς ήταν η ΛΥΣΗ που είχε βρει ο εαυτός μας στο πρόβλημα που κάποια στιγμή είχαμε γιατί τότε δεν υπήρχε άλλη επιλογή και όχι το πρόβλημα αυτό καθαυτό!!!
Απλά δεν χρειαζόμαστε πια αυτή τη λύση!!!
Το ότι δεν μπορείς να το ελέγξεις ΖΩΗ ή όποιος άλλος ... πίστεψε με δεν είναι κακό!!! το να το ψάξεις με ψυχοθεραπεία είναι ακόμα καλύτερο!!!
Αυτά απ\' έναν άνθρωπο που ζούσε σε μια μόνιμη κρίση πανικού για πολλά χρόνια και δεν το ήξερε...
PS: ρε παιδιά, πως γράφεται το \"κυρίσω\"???

----------


## alex30

Τόσο φιλοσοφικά δεν κάθομαι προσωπικά να τα σκέφτομαι. Τα βλέπω πιο απλά. Σε μία αγχογόνο κατάσταση ή σε μία φοβία δύο αντιδράσεις υπάρχουν της \"φυγής\" από αυτήν την κατάσταση ή τη φοβία ή της \"μάχης - αντεμετώπισης\" αυτής. Για πολύ καιρό ακολούθησα τη φυγή από κατάστασεις που μου προκαλούσαν έντονο άγχος και φόβο χωρίς λόγο, με αποτέλεσμα να κλειστώ στο σπίτι μου. Αυτή η συμπεριφορά κάποια στιγμή με κούρασε δηλ το να κάνω συνέχεια πίσω, άλλαξα τρόπο σκέψης, αντιμετώπισης των καταστάσεων. Για να το κάνω όμως αυτό έπρεπε να πολεμήσω ή αλλιώς να αντιμετωπίσω τις καταστάσεις που μου προκαλούσαν πανικό. Εκείνη την ώρα ή κάνεις πίσω και γυρνάς σπίτι σου με αυτοπεποίθηση πεσμένη ή το παλεύεις, το πολεμάς, το αντιμετωπίζεις όπως θες πές το και το ξεπερνάς. Έτσι τα βίωσα και έτσι τα μεταφέρω. 
Φιλικά
Αlex30

----------


## zoe_23

ξαναρωταω πως εφαρμοζονται ολα αυτα στη πραξη.π.χ ειστε εξω με παρεα και βιωνετε μια κριση πανικου .πως αντιδρατε?πως το κρυβεται?ακουω αποψεις

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by Narsil_
> Καλησπέρα,
> Θα ήθελα εδώ να γράψω κάποια πράγματα μιας και ανταλλάσσονται απόψεις που μοιάζουν με συμβουλές σχετικά με τις κρίσεις πανικού.
> Με όλο το σεβασμό και την αποδοχή σε σένα Δημήτρη που ξεπέρασες ένα τόσο δύσκολο σημείο στη ζωή σου, στον πανικό ΔΕΝ κυρίσουμε πόλεμο!!!
> Ναι... έτσι ακριβώς!!!
> Ο πανικός μας θέλει σύμμαχο για να ξεπεραστεί!!! 
> (είμαστε όλοι ψύχραιμοι μέχρι εδώ???)
> Όχι, δεν εννοώ να αφήσουμε τις κρίσεις μας να διαιωνίζονται μπας και περάσουν μόνες τους και σίγουρα θέλει δύναμη και πείσμα η προσπάθεια, αλλά όχι ή \"αυτό ή εγώ\"!!!
> Παροδόξως \"αυτό\" είμαστε \"εμείς\"!!! 
> ...


Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
Narsil, ειλικρινά, χαίρομαι που βλέπω ότι έχω να κάνω με έναν άνθρωπο που, όπως και πολλά παιδιά στο forum, έχει μάθει να ασχολείται, να αναλύει και να φιλοσοφεί τις δύσκολες καταστάσεις της ζωής του.
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου αναφορικά με την \"ενεργειακή\" πλευρά της ανάλυσής σου. Ναι, πιστεύω κι εγώ, ότι οι κρίσεις πανικού, η αγχώδης διαταραχή και η κατάθλιψη εν συνεχεία είναι η αντίδραση του οργανισμού μας σε καταστάσεις που τον καταπιέζουν και που ίσως δεν τις έχουμε καταλάβει καν. Τον εαυτό μου τον συνέτριψα 4 συνεχόμενα χρόνια από την άποψη ότι τον ταλαιπωρούσα, τον κούραζα, ενώ ταυτόχρονα δεν του έδινα διεξόδους. Όλη, όμως, αυτή η αρνητική ενέργεια συσσωρεύοταν και, όπως είναι απολύτως φυσικό, με κάποιο τρόπο έπρεπε να εκτονωθεί για να επέλθει ισορροπία. Ο τρόπος έκφρασης της εκτόνωσής της ήταν όλη αυτή η κατάσταση που βίωσα, αρχίζοντας με κρίσεις πανικού και καταλήγωντας σε κατάθλιψη.
Εδώ, όμως, έρχεται το σημείο στο οποίο διαφωνώ μαζί σου, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι είμαι απόλυτος. Απλά έτσι το βίωσα, έτσι το ξεπέρασα και αυτό έχω να προτείνω σε κάποιον άνθρωπο που βιώνει αυτή τη φρίκη. ΝΑΙ, οφείλεις να κυρήξεις τον \"πόλεμο\" σε αυτή την κατάσταση. Από τη στιγμή που είχα ορίσει το πρόβλημά μου, από τη στιγμή που γνωρίζα τί με έχει φέρει στο απόλυτο μηδέν, από τη στιγμή που αυτό που είχα ΔΕ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΝΕ ΝΑ ΖΩ, με συγχωρείς, αλλά δεν μπορούσα να μείνω αδρανής. Καλές οι επισκέψεις στον ψυχολόγο μου, καλή η ψυχοθεραπεία, αλλά αν εγώ ο ίδιος δε λάμβανα μέτρα απέναντι στο πρόβλημά μου, αν εγώ ο ίδιος δεν αντιδρούσα, αν εγώ ο ίδιος δεν \"τσατιζόμουνα\" με την κατάστασή σου, τότε πολύ λίγα από τα θεωρητικά του ψυχολόγου μου θα έπαιρναν σάρκα και οστά και πολύ λίγα από αυτά θα τα βίωνα στην πράξη. 
Ναι, η ενέργεια δε χάνεται, απλά μετατρέπεται και εναλλάσεται μεταξύ διαφόρων μορφών. Και από τη στιγμή που όλη αυτή η αρνητική ενέργεια, η οποία μεταφράζοταν και σε αρνητική ψυχολογία, είχε καθηλώσει τον Δημήτρη στο απόλυτο μηδέν, αυτός ΕΠΡΕΠΕ να αντιδράσει. Για να μετατρέψει αυτή την αρνητικότητα σε κάτι μη αρνητικό. Αν είχα μείνει αδρανής τότε, είμαι παραπάνω από σίγουρος ότι θα ήμουν ακόμη εκεί, στο μηδέν... Το πρόβλημα ήταν του Δημήτρη και αυτός, μόνο αυτός, θα μπορούσε να το νικήσει. Ούτε ο ψυχολόγος αποκλειστικά, ούτε τα φάρμακα αποκλειστικά. Και τα δύο με βοηθήσανε να δω κάποια πράγματα διαφορετικά και να ηρεμήσω αρκετά, με τροφοδοτήσανε με κάποια όπλα παραπάνω. Αλλά αυτά τα όπλα αν δεν τα χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνος σου δεν έχει και αξία η ύπαρξή τους.
Επαναλαμβάνω ότι αυτά που περιγράφω είναι τα προσωπικά μου βιώματα και οι μέθοδοι που εγώ \"ανέπτυξα\" τότε για να μπορέσω να σταθώ στα πόδια μου. Και από τη στιγμή που με τα συγκεκριμένα όπλα, όλη αυτή η αρνητική ενέργεια μετατράπηκε σε κάτι πολύ θετικό, δεν μπορώ παρά να είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να αντιδράσεις, να δεις στα μάτια και να πολεμήσεις αυτή την κατάσταση. :-)
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά!
Με σεβασμό σε κάθε διαφορετική άποψη,
Δημήτρης

----------


## alex30

Ο μόνος συμβιβασμός που έκανα με την αγοραφοβία και τις κρίσεις πανικού ήταν να δεχτώ ότι έχω αυτήν τη δυσκολία και ότι πρέπει να μάθω να ζω με αυτό. Όσο δεν το δεχόμουν και παραπονιόμουν για αυτό που έχω και ήμουν αρνητικός τόσο έπεφτα ψυχολογικά. Μετά είπα \"αυτό τώρα έγινε, αντί να λες το πως και το γιατί και να εισαι αρνητικός το δέχεσαι και το πολεμάς\". Αν θα περάσει δεν ξέρω. Αλλά ξέρω ότι δε θα του περάσει το δικό του. Zoe ρωτάς πως το ξεπερνάς και με βλέπω να βγαίνω off topic. Εγώ κάπου σταματούσα και περίμενα να περάσει η κρίση. Σταματούσα όταν με έπιανε, σκεφτόμουν ότι τα συμπτώματα αυτά είναι λόγω του πανικού και ότι τόσες φορές που με έπιασε ο πανικός τίποτα δεν έπαθα από όσα φοβόμουν. Είχα μαζί μου και τίποτα που να με βοηθάει να μη σκέφτομαι τον πανικό εκείνη τη στιγμή. Αν δε μπορούσα να χαλαρώσω από μόνος τότε έπαιρνα ένα αγχολυτικό. Ο σκοπός μου ήταν να μη φύγω από το μέρος που εκδηλωνόταν. Έβρισκα ένα μέρος εκεί κοντά ήσυχο, σκεφτόμουν κάτι ευχάριστο, είχα μαζί μου κάτι να απασχολώ το μυαλό μου, προσπαθούσα να σκεφτώ θετικά και λογικά (γιατί κατά τη διάρκεια μιας κρίσης πανικού περνάνε και παράλογες σκέψεις), έκανα υπομονή και περίμενα. Δεν πετύχαινα πάντα να το κάνω αλλά δεν το έβαζα κάτω. Αυτά για εμένα. Ο καθένας μας έχει τα δικά του \"κουμπιά\", δυνατά και αδύνατα σημεία που ο γιατρός του τα βλέπει και με βάση αυτά νομίζω τον καθογηγεί. Οπότε πάντα όταν διαβάζω άλλους τι γράφουν ή τι συμβουλεύουν λαμβάνω υπόψη μου ότι καλή η γνώση αλλά από ένα σημείο και μετά σε θέματα υγείας για το τι θα κάνεις αυτό είναι θέμα γιατρού. 
Δημήτρη να είσαι καλά και εσύ και όπως λες όλοι μας!!
Φιλικά
Αlex30

----------


## Narsil

...Από ποιο σημείο ακριβώς των όσων έγραψα βγήκε το νόημα: \"καθίστε και υπομείνετε τις κρίσεις και μην κάνετε τίποτα, μέχρι να σας σακατέψουν τελείως\"???!!!!

... που έγραψα \"μην αντιμετωπίσετε τον πανικό σας και το άγχος σας και βάλτε το στα πόδια???\"
\"... σε μία αγχογόνο κατάσταση ή σε μία φοβία δύο αντιδράσεις υπάρχουν της \"φυγής\" από αυτήν την κατάσταση ή τη φοβία ή της \"μάχης - αντιμετώπισης\" αυτής...\"
2 αντιδράσεις???!!! \"...της φυγής...\"???
να φύγεις να πας που ρε Αλέξη? Δε μπορείς να του ξεφύγεις που να χτυπιέσαι κάτω! 

ρε συ Δημήτρη..., \"... από τη στιγμή που αυτό που είχα ΔΕ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΝΕ ΝΑ ΖΩ, με συγχωρείς, αλλά δεν μπορούσα να μείνω αδρανής...\"
Να σε συγχωρήσω???!!! για το ότι δεν έμεινες αδρανής!!!???
...παρακαλώ...
Ρε παιδιά..., τι λέμε????... πραγματικά αυτό έγινε αντιληπτό απ\' τα όσα έγραψα!!!???
Sorry, ...δεν τα έγραψα καλά... να τα ξαναπώ λιγότερο \"φιλοσοφικά\"...
Μετά απ\' όλ\' αυτά τα:
\"...θα το γ.....ω...\", \"...ή αυτό ή εγώ...\", \"...η δική μου ατολμία...\", \"...η αχίλλειος πτέρνα του \"εχθρού...\", \"... θα το συντρίψω...\" κλπ 
και επειδή ίσως διαβάζουν άτομα πιο \"άπειρα\" και βρίσκονται στα προκαταρτικά των κρίσεων, εκεί που ακόμα δεν ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται και απλά είσαι χεσμένος πάνω σου, τους έγραψα κάτι σαν: \"...έχεις κρίσεις και άγχος και αντιμετωπίζονται και ξεπερνιούνται και χωρίς απαραίτητα να είσαι η \"Ζήνα\" ...\"!!!
Τελος πάντων άγχος και φοβίες είναι και τις έχει τόσος κόσμος, δεν είναι ο διάβολος μεταμορφωμένος!!!
Αυτά ήθελε να πει \"ο ποιητής\" και σταματάει εδώ γιατί έχει δουλεία.
Κατά τ\' άλλα το \"κυρίσω\" ακόμα δεν έμαθα πως γράφετε, θα το δω στο λεξικό, δεν πειράζει...
(...και το καλύτερο απ όλα ήταν: \"... αν εγώ ο ίδιος δεν \"τσατιζόμουνα\" με την κατάστασή σου...\"
Δ.,.... σου ξέφυγε? πάντως εγώ γέλασα,... ειλικρινά!)

----------


## alex30

> _Originally posted by Narsil_
> \"... σε μία αγχογόνο κατάσταση ή σε μία φοβία δύο αντιδράσεις υπάρχουν της \"φυγής\" από αυτήν την κατάσταση ή τη φοβία ή της \"μάχης - αντιμετώπισης\" αυτής...\"
> 2 αντιδράσεις???!!! \"...της φυγής...\"???
> να φύγεις να πας που ρε Αλέξη? Δε μπορείς να του ξεφύγεις που να χτυπιέσαι κάτω!


Σχετικά με την αντίδραση της Φυγής σου προτείνω να διαβάσεις το βιβλίο \"Ξεπερνώντας το ʼγχος\" Εκδόσεις Ελληνικά Γράμματα. Τα αναλύει πολύ καλά. Τα όσα έγραψα στο ποστ μου βασίζονται σε όσα διάβασα σε αυτό το βιβλίο γραμμένο από Ψυχολόγο. Εκεί θα βρεις απαντήσεις σε όσα δικαιολογημένα ερωτήματα έχεις. Ένα άλλο καλό site για τις απορίες σου είναι το:
http://www.psynet.gr/index.php?option=com_content&amp;task=view&amp;id= 41&amp;Itemid=26 
όπου αναφέρει πως συμπεριφέρονται όσοι έχουν διαταραχή πανικού:

\"Παραδείγματος χάριν, κάποιος που είχε ένα επεισόδιο πανικού οδηγώντας ,μπορεί να είναι τόσο φοβισμένος ώστε να φοβάται να οδηγήσει ακόμη και σε πολύ κοντινές του αποστάσεις. 
Οι άνθρωποι που αναπτύσσουν αυτές τις προκληθείσες απο πανικό φοβίες θα τείνουν να αποφύγουν τις καταστάσεις που φοβούνται θα προκαλέσουν μια επίθεση πανικού, με αποτέλεσμα να περιορίζονται στη ζωή τους όλο και περισσότερο. Μπορεί ακόμα να υποφέρουν στην εργασίατους επειδή δεν μπορούν να ταξιδέψουν ή να πάνε στην εργασία τους εγκαίρως.\"

Ακόμα ένας διαδικτυακός τόπος που αναφέρεται στην αντίδραση της φυγής είναι ο ακόλουθος: http://web.auth.gr/spc/kesipsi-panic.htm 
όπου αναφέρει:

\"Σε όλα τα είδη πανικού, την ώρα που συμβαίνει η κρίση, τα άτομα αισθάνονται την ανάγκη να ξεφύγουν από την κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκονται και τρέπονται σε φυγή. Τα συμπτώματα υποχωρούν σύντομα, γεγονός που συχνά αποδίδεται στη φυγή. Έτσι, είναι πολύ πιθανό να συσχετισθεί η φυγή με την ανακούφιση από τα συμπτώματα, και για το λόγο αυτόν να γίνει η φυγή χρόνια συνήθεια.
Αν οι πάσχοντες, όμως, αποφεύγουν συστηματικά καταστάσεις στις οποίες είχαν βιώσει κρίση πανικού, μπορούν εύκολα να γίνουν φοβικοί με το να εδραιώσουν έναν τέτοιο τροπο αποφυγής.\". 

Ελπίζω να βρεις τις απαντήσεις στην απορία σου σχετικά με τη \"φυγή\". Είναι πολύ ωραία, κατανοητά και χρήσιμα άρθρα. 
Φιλικά
Alex30

----------


## nikigirl18

Η φυγη ειναι απο τις πρωτες σκεψεις καποιου που αντιμετωπιζει κριση πανικου γιατι πιστευει οτι φευγοντας απο το μερος ή γενικα απο την κατασταση που προκαλει το αγχος θα απαλλαγει και απο τα συμπτωματα.Αλλωστε αμα δεν πιστευε οτι θα αισθανθει καλυτερα φευγοντας δε θα το σκεφτοτανε καν αλλα θα εμενε στο σημειο οπου εκδηλωθηκε ο πανικος και στη συνεχεια δε θα απεφευγε πολλες φορες να βρεθει στο ιδιο ή παρομοιο μερος πχ μερη με πολυ κοσμο,μεσα μαζικης μεταφορας κλπ φοβουμενος μηπως ξαναπαρουσιαστει ο πανικος.Γι\'αυτο και για να αντιμετωπιστει ο πανικος ειναι σημαντικο να μην αποφευγουμε τις καταστασεις που μας φοβιζουν αλλα να προσπαθουμε οσο γινεται να τις αντιμετωπισουμε εκει που εκδηλωνονται.

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by Narsil_
> Ρε παιδιά..., τι λέμε????... πραγματικά αυτό έγινε αντιληπτό απ\' τα όσα έγραψα!!!???


Ναι! :-)




> _Originally posted by Narsil_
> Sorry, ...δεν τα έγραψα καλά... να τα ξαναπώ λιγότερο \"φιλοσοφικά\"...


Καλύτερα έτσι... :-)




> _Originally posted by Narsil_
> Μετά απ\' όλ\' αυτά τα:
> \"...θα το γ.....ω...\", \"...ή αυτό ή εγώ...\", \"...η δική μου ατολμία...\", \"...η αχίλλειος πτέρνα του \"εχθρού...\", \"... θα το συντρίψω...\" κλπ


Υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις και αντιδράσεις απέναντι σε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Εγώ έτσι αντέδρασα και αυτά γράφω. Λες να μας κόψει η λογοκρισία Narsil μου? :-)




> _Originally posted by Narsil_
> και επειδή ίσως διαβάζουν άτομα πιο \"άπειρα\" και βρίσκονται στα προκαταρτικά των κρίσεων, εκεί που ακόμα δεν ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται και απλά είσαι χεσμένος πάνω σου, τους έγραψα κάτι σαν: \"...έχεις κρίσεις και άγχος και αντιμετωπίζονται και ξεπερνιούνται και χωρίς απαραίτητα να είσαι η \"Ζήνα\" ...\"!!!


Δεν υπάρχει στιγμή που να μην είσαι ...χεσμένος πάνω σου όσο βιώνεις αυτή τη φρίκη και μέχρι να πάρεις απόφαση να αντιδράσεις και να το πολεμήσεις, είτε είσαι η ...Ζήνα είτε ο Ηρακλής είτε απλά ο Δημήτρης... :-)




> _Originally posted by Narsil_
> Τελος πάντων άγχος και φοβίες είναι και τις έχει τόσος κόσμος, δεν είναι ο διάβολος μεταμορφωμένος!!!


Συμφωνούμε! Επιτέλους! :-)))




> _Originally posted by Narsil_
> Κατά τ\' άλλα το \"κυρίσω\" ακόμα δεν έμαθα πως γράφετε, θα το δω στο λεξικό, δεν πειράζει...


Κυρήσσω είναι το σωστό... :-)




> _Originally posted by Narsil_
> (...και το καλύτερο απ όλα ήταν: \"... αν εγώ ο ίδιος δεν \"τσατιζόμουνα\" με την κατάστασή σου...\"
> Δ.,.... σου ξέφυγε? πάντως εγώ γέλασα,... ειλικρινά!)


Ναι, αντί για \'μου\' έγραψα \'σου\'! Με συγχωρείς για το λάθος. Κι εγώ γέλασα αρκετά με το μήνυμά σου... :-)

Να είμαστε όλοι καλα,
Δημήτρης

Υ.Γ. Αλέξη, πολύ ενδιαφέροντα sites. Το βιβλίο που αναφέρεις το έχω διαβάσει κι εγώ και ομολογώ ότι με βοήθησε αρκετά τότε.

----------


## zoe_23

Καλησπερα παιδια. Μιας και ειμαστε μια περεα και μοιραζομαστε τις σκεψεις μας, θελω να σας πω κατι που φιλοσοφισα σημερα. Ολοι μας εχουμε παρει καποια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη και εχουμε κανει ψυχοθεραπεια και καταλαβαμε οτι ολα ειναι μεσα στο μυαλο μας και οτι μπορουμε μονοι μας να το ξεπερασουμε και ολοι μας εδω ακομη υποφερουμε. Μερικοι για πολλα χρονια. Τι γινεται τελος παντων? Μηπως πρεπει να το παρουμε αποφαση οτι δεν θα γινουμε ποτε καλα???

----------


## LightBlue

Ζωή υπάρχουν μερικά ατομα(μετρημενα) που ισχυρίζονται οτι τα ξεπερασαν τελειως.Αυτο που πιστευω εγώ ειναι πως περα απο τα φαρμακα που περιοριζουν τα ενοχλητικα συμπτώματα χρειαζεται να αναπτυξουμε τη δικη μας φιλοσοφια για τη ζωή,να αλλάξουμε στάση ζωής δλδ.Οι ψυχοθεραπείες κτλ πέρα απο τα θετικα αποτελεσματα που μπορει να εχουν πιστευω πως μας γεμίζουν ολο και με περισσοτερο στρες.(τι θα μου πει,αγωνια για τη πορεια μου,να πιεστώ να κάνω οσα με συμβουλευει) .
Εγώ προτεινω να δοκμασεις αναπνευστικες ασκήσεις ,ασκησεις για διαλογισμο κτλ..

----------


## Aggelika

Δε μπορώ να πω ότι ξέρω ακριβώς τι μπορεί να γίνει σε κάθε περίπτωση (εδώ ακόμα παλεύω να βρω την άκρη με τη δική μου), όμως το μόνο για το οποίο αισθάνομαι σίγουρη είναι πως πρέπει να δοκιμάσουμε όλα όσα μπορούμε.

ʼλλωστε άνθρωποι είμαστε και δεν πιστεύω ότι κάποιος από εμάς μπορεί να είναι απόλυτα \"ισορροπημένος\". Όλο και κάποια φοβία θα έχουμε, όλο και κάτι θα μας αγχώνει. Σημασία έχει απλά κάθε φορά να μπορούμε να βλέπουμε πως \"δεν ήρθε το τέλος του κόσμου\".

Αντί να πάρουμε απόφαση ότι δε θα γίνουμε ποτέ καλά, θα πρότεινα να πάρουμε απόφαση ότι ήδη είμαστε καλά, αλλά μπορούμε και καλύτερα!  :Smile:

----------


## alex30

> _Originally posted by zoe_23_
> Καλησπερα παιδια. Μιας και ειμαστε μια περεα και μοιραζομαστε τις σκεψεις μας, θελω να σας πω κατι που φιλοσοφισα σημερα. Ολοι μας εχουμε παρει καποια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη και εχουμε κανει ψυχοθεραπεια και καταλαβαμε οτι ολα ειναι μεσα στο μυαλο μας και οτι μπορουμε μονοι μας να το ξεπερασουμε και ολοι μας εδω ακομη υποφερουμε. Μερικοι για πολλα χρονια. Τι γινεται τελος παντων? Μηπως πρεπει να το παρουμε αποφαση οτι δεν θα γινουμε ποτε καλα???


Ζωή ελπίζω να γίνω απόλυτα καλά και προσπαθώ για το καλύτερο δυνατό με βάση τις δυνατότητές μου. Πάντα θα ελπίζω. Αυτό μου δίνει δύναμη. Εκείνο που θέλω είναι να είμαι όσο το δυνατόν πιο λειτουργικός δεχόμενος την αγοραφοβία με τις κρίσεις πανικού που έχω. Και εξηγούμε στην έννοια της λειτουργικότητας. Να μπορώ να βγαίνω έξω, να κάνω τα ψώνια μου, να είμαι όσο μπορώ αυτάρκεις και ανεξάρτητος καθώς όταν κάποιος βιώνει έντονες κρίσεις πανικού μπορεί να μένει και στο σπίτι του κλεισμένος αδυνατώντας έτσι να αγοράσει και τα βασικά αγαθάς για να ζήσει (τρόφιμα). Δεν ξέρω αν μπορέσω να μπω σε μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς (μετρό, αεροπλάνο, λεωφορείο, ταξί, τρένο). Δεν ξέρω αν ποτέ μου θα κάνω ταξίδι κάπου μακριά. Το έχω σαν στόχο. Πολλά όμως που σήμερα κάνω παλιά μου φαινόταν σαν όνειρο θερινής νυκτός. Θέλω να καταλήξω στο ότι ακόμα και αν δεν επανέλθω στην κατάσταση που ήμουν πριν τον πανικό, προσπαθώ για το καλύτερο δυνατό όσον αφορά την ποιότητα ζωής μου. Ο αγώνας όπως λένε στην ποδοσφαιρική ορολογία παίζεται μέχρι το 90. Μέχρι τότε λοιπόν θα προσπαθώ και θα ελπίζω. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι ακόμα και ψυχολόγοι, ψυχίατροι αγοραφοβικοί που εργάζονται και ανταπεξέρχονται στις καθημερινές τους υποχρεώσεις. Τα φάρμακα αν είναι αναγκαία το αφήνω στο ψυχίατρό μου να το κρίνει για τη δική μου περίπτωση. 

Δημήτρη θα συμφωνήσω στα όσα απάντησες πιο πάνω και εγώ τα ίδια κατάλαβα. Επίσης ακόμα ένα καλό βιβλίο από τις εκδόσεις και πάλι Ελληνικά Γράμματα είναι το \"Ξεπερνώντας τον Πανικό\" και δε σου κρύβω ότι τα διαβάζω πολύ συχνά για να υπενθυμίζω στον εαυτό μου όσο μπορώ τα όσα με βοηθήσανε και με βοηθάνε. Για το site εδώ στο post σου όπως και εσύ κάνεις ότι μπορώ και βρίσκω το καταθέτω για όλους όσους αντιμεωπίζουμε κρίσεις πανικού. 

Νίκη σωστά για εμένα θέτεις τις απορίες σου και συμφωνώ με όσα γράφεις. 

Φιλικά πάντα
Αλέξης

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by LightBlue_
> Ζωή υπάρχουν μερικά ατομα(μετρημενα) που ισχυρίζονται οτι τα ξεπερασαν τελειως.Αυτο που πιστευω εγώ ειναι πως περα απο τα φαρμακα που περιοριζουν τα ενοχλητικα συμπτώματα χρειαζεται να αναπτυξουμε τη δικη μας φιλοσοφια για τη ζωή,να αλλάξουμε στάση ζωής δλδ.Οι ψυχοθεραπείες κτλ πέρα απο τα θετικα αποτελεσματα που μπορει να εχουν πιστευω πως μας γεμίζουν ολο και με περισσοτερο στρες.(τι θα μου πει,αγωνια για τη πορεια μου,να πιεστώ να κάνω οσα με συμβουλευει) .
> Εγώ προτεινω να δοκμασεις αναπνευστικες ασκήσεις ,ασκησεις για διαλογισμο κτλ..


Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
LightBlue, πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση αναφορικά με την ανάπτυξη και θεμελίωση μιας άλλης φιλοσοφίας για τη ζωή, μιας άλλης στάσης πιο δόκιμης και περισσότερο επικεντρωμένης σε πράγματα και καταστάσεις που πραγματικά αξίζουν. Είναι ότι ακριβώς εννοώ όταν σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα έγραφα ότι πρέπει να αντιδράσεις απέναντι στην κατάστασή σου. Είναι αυτή η υιοθέτηση μιας διαφορετικής φιλοσοφίας απέναντι στη ζωή. Και η κατάσταση των κρίσεων πανικού \"προσφέρεται\" για ενδελεχή φιλοσόφηση θεμάτων όπως η ζωή, ο θάνατος, το τι αξίζει και τι όχι κλπ. Τουλάχιστον έτσι επέδρασε σε μένα από τη στιγμή που αποφάσισα να μην παραμένω αδρανής απέναντί της.

Αλέξη, όλα όσα γράφεις μου θυμίζουν τα βήματα που ακολούθησα κι εγώ ανάμεσα στις κρίσεις πανικού και την κατάθλιψή μου. Όλοι αυτοί οι φόβοι που περιγράφεις, όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις, όλα αυτά περί λειτουργικότητας. Η πρώτη κρίση πανικού με \"συνάντησε\" ενώ ήμουνα στη δουλειά μου. Απίστευτο σοκ, απίστευτη αίσθηση του να είμαι για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα πεπεισμένος ότι ...πεθαίνω. Ότι όλη η ενέργεια και η δύναμη που είχα μέσα μου ξαφνικά φεύγει από το σώμα μου μέσα από ένα μηρμύγκιασμα που άρχισε από τα πόδια μου για να φτάσει στο κεφάλι μου.. Οι επόμενες μέρες με βρήκαν \"εσώκλειστο\" στο σπίτι, πεπεισμένο ότι έχω κάτι πολύ σοβαρό και με τις κρίσεις να είναι εκεί, μόνιμος και καθημερινός σύντροφος. Φοβόμουνα να πάω για ψώνια, φοβόμουνα να περπατήσω έξω, να οδηγήσω, να σηκωθώ από το κρεββάτι.. Πρέπει, όμως, να κάνω κάτι γιατί οι υποχρεώσεις μου τρέχουνε. Προσπαθώ να οδηγήσω για να πάω στη σχολή μου. Μάταιος κόπος, μόλις βάζω μπροστά νιώθω ότι αρχίζω να πνίγομαι, ότι πονάω στο στήθος, ότι θέλω να αρχίσω να τρέχω, μόνο να τρέχω, χωρίς να ξέρω που να πάω. Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι αισθάνομαι ότι ο τόπος δε με χωράει. Οι μέρες περνούν, οι επισκέψεις σε γιατρούς και επείγοντα νοσοκομείων αυξάνονται και εγώ βυθίζομαι ακόμα πιο πολύ. Πώς είναι δυνατόν να μην έχω κάτι παθολογικό αφού νιώθω έτσι, σκέφτομαι. Και ο φαύλος κύκλος των εξετάσεων συνεχίζεται με αμείωτη ένταση. Προσπαθώ, όσο μπορώ, να \"επαναφέρω την τάξη\", να πάω τουλάχιστον για ψώνια, να πάω στη σχολή μου. Νιώθω να κάνω κάποια βήματα μπροστά αλλά οι κρίσεις πανικού είναι εκεί, στο αυτοκίνητό μου ενώ είμαι στο δρόμο, στη σχολή μου, στις σκάλες του σπιτιού μου, να μου υπενθυμίζουν ότι βιώνω κάτι πολύ άσχημο και να μου κόβουν τα φτερά. Παράλληλα με τον πανικό, αρχίζω να μη μπορώ να νιώσω καλά με τίποτα, ούτε με πράγματα, για τα οποία τρελαινόμουν πριν. Κάπου εκεί αισθάνομαι πραγματικά σα να βρίσκομαι στο απόλυτο μηδέν, στο τίποτα, κάπου όπου δεν υπάρχει επιστροφή. 
Αυτές ήταν και οι μέρες που άρχισα να συνειδητοποιώ ότι αν δεν κάνω κάτι άμεσα, δεν πρόκειται να φύγω από την κατάσταση αυτή. Οι μέρες του αξέχαστου \"ʼντε γ...\" απέναντι στο πρόβλημά μου. :-) Επισκέφθηκα ψυχολόγο, ο οποίος με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ στην αρχή στο να ξεπεράσω τις κρίσεις πανικού. Ίσως γιατί ακούγοντας από κάποιον ειδικό να μου λέει ότι το θέμα είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό και όχι παθολογικό, πείστηκα ότι δεν έχω κάτι οργανικό. Κι επειδή αυτή ήταν η πηγή των κρίσεών μου, δεν με έχουν επισκεφθεί από τότε. Από κει και πέρα έμενε να αντιμετωπίσω την κατάθλιψη που είχε έρθει να κάνει παρέα στις κρίσεις που με ταλαιπωρούσαν και στην οποία έχω αναφερθεί σε άλλα μηνύματά.
Βλέποντάς τα τώρα όλα αυτά ψυχρά, από μακριά, συμπεραίνω ότι, μέσα από όλη αυτή τη φρίκη, αναγκάστηκα να αναπτύξω έναν τελείως διαφορετικό τρόπο αντιμετώπισης της ζωής μου, ώστε να μπορέσω να ξεφύγω από το πρόβλημά μου. Και ανεξάρτητα από την ψυχοθεραπεία και τα φάρμακα που μου χορηγήθηκαν, είμαι απόλυτα πεπεισμένος ότι αυτή η φιλοσόφηση της ζωής μου, κατά τη διάρκεια του προβλήματός μου, ήταν αυτή που αποτέλεσε τον κύριο παράγοντα ώστε να το ξεπεράσω και να φτάσω στο σημείο να πω \"Θεέ μου, είμαι καλά!\". 
Σίγουρα όλα αυτά δεν ξεχνιούνται. Από τότε έχω βιώσει αρκετές άσχημες ψυχολογικά περιόδους, για άσχετους καθημερινούς λόγους, και σε κάθε μία από αυτές υπήρχε ο φόβος μήπως ξαναπερνάω τα ίδια. Σιγά και σταθερά όμως πείστηκα ότι δεν πρόκειται να ξανασυμβεί κάτι τέτοιο. Έτσι κι αλλιώς η ζωή είναι πολύ μικρή για να κάθομαι να ασχολούμαι με το αν θα μου συμβεί κάτι άσχημο πάλι ή όχι. Ότι έγινε, απλά έγινε και για κάποιο λόγο συνέβη. Και αυτή η περίοδος φρίκης στη ζωή μου συνέβη απλά για να με μάθει να ζω... 
Αλέξη, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι και ταξίδια θα κάνεις και μεγάλα θα είναι! :-) Έχω κάνει άπειρα ταξίδια από τότε. Ποιός? Εγώ, που έλεγα ότι δεν πρόκειται να ξαναταξιδέψω ποτέ, πόσω μάλλον μόνος μου. 

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά, καλό βράδυ,
Δημήτρης

----------


## zoe_23

αλεξη ποσα χρονια το παλευεις?δουλευεις κανονικα?κατι αλλο.προχτες ρωτησα πως μπορουμε να κρυψουμε μια κριση πανικου οταν ειμαστε παρεα με αλλους που δεν ξερουν το προβλημα μας?εμενα αυτο με αγχωνει περισσοτερο.το να το παθω οταν ειμαι μονη η με τον ανθρωπο που εχω σχεση και ξερει τα παντα για μενα δε μου λεει τιποτα...ουτε με νιαζει,ουτε με φοβιζει...

----------


## alex30

Δημήτρη η περιγραφή που έκανες για το σπίτι που έμεινες κλεισμένος, που δε μπορούσες να βγεις έξω, που πήγες στα επίγοντα, που έψαχνες να βρεις αν είναι κάτι παθολογικό, που δε σε χωρούσε ο τόπος, που ήθελες να τρέχεις μόνο όλα αυτά τα διάβαζα και μου ερχόταν ειλικρινά ο εαυτό μου στο μυαλό. Μέσα από την περιγραφή σου νόμιζα ότι μιλούσες για εμένα. Σαν να τα είχα γράψει εγώ!! Όταν διαβάζω εμπειρίες όπως η δική σου ξέρεις πόσο ανακούφιση αισθάνομαι που βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν και άλλοι άνθρωπου που τα έχουν βιώσει; Να είσαι καλά Δημήτρη που βοηθάς και δίνεις κουράγιο σε εμένα και σε όσους αντιμετωπίζουν αυτήν τη δυσκολία. Σε ευχαριστώ και για τις ευχές σου. Μακάρι να μπορέσω να κάνω ταξίδια. 

Ζωή έχω αρκετά χρόνια με κρίσεις πανικού. Για δουλειά προσπαθώ να είμαι σε θέση να ανταπεξέλθω, ακόμα δε μπορώ να εργασθώ. Στην παρέα σου πες ότι αισθάνεσαι μια αδιαθεσία. Έτσι έκανα όταν με έπιαναν κρίσεις πανικού και πήγαινα πιο πέρα. 

Φιλικά
Alex30

----------


## Narsil

... είναι 00:47 μετά τα μεσάνυχτα και το κείμενο βγήκε λίγο μεγάλο (πολύ για να είμαι ακριβής) αλλά ίσως βοηθήσει...

...\"Η άλλη όψη του πανικού\" είναι ο τίτλος της προτελευταίας μου εργασίας...
...την παιδεύω όλο το καλοκαίρι και τώρα στο τέλος της, με οδήγησε σ\' αυτή τη σελίδα...
βέβαια απευθύνεται και αφορά ομάδες \"ασθενών\" - θύματα παιδικής κακοποίησης και ακραίες περιπτώσεις ψυχοπάθειας, απλά μερικές φορές έχει ενδιαφέρον, και φέρνει μια μικρή ανακούφιση, μια σφαιρική αίσθηση για το θέμα... σα να βλέπεις το Matrix όπως λέμε κάποιοι \"ψυχοβγάλτες\" που αναζητάμε την αλήθεια...
...ειλικρινά γράφω αυτό το κείμενο γιατί πιστεύω ότι πραγματικά θα δώσει μια άλλη οπτική άμα γίνω κατανοητό, θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι περιεκτική και σαφής για να μην σας κουράσω.
ήδη νιώθω ότι αναστάτωσα λίγο την παρέα σας...
...δεν θα μιλήσω με οτιδήποτε γνωσιακό και επιστημονικό... θα μιλήσω με βιώματα...
Η κατάσταση του πανικού για μένα ήταν πολύ έντονη και γνωστή από πολύ μικρή ηλικία,
η δύσπνοια, η ταχυπαλμία, η αίσθηση \"πνιγμού\", η ζαλάδα, οι σπασμοί... και όχι απαραίτητα μ\' αυτή τη σειρά...
ο πανικός ήταν στα πάντα, ήταν σε όλα! ακόμα και όταν ήθελα να πάω στην τουαλέτα το βράδυ αφού όλοι είχαν κοιμηθεί! ίσως τους ξύπναγα και δεν επιτρεπόταν!!!...
πολλά τέτοια γλαφυρά με αποτέλεσμα η τελευταία σκέψη πριν τις λιποθυμίες μου να είναι \"κάνε Θεέ μου να μην κάνω θόρυβο καθώς θα πέφτω...\"... και δεν έκανα!!!
Έτσι λοιπόν καλά ο πανικός για μένα... (δε θα το πίστευα ότι θα το έλεγα αυτό ποτέ!), τι γίνεται άμα δεν σου επιτρέπεται να πανικοβληθείς? 
...κάπως έτσι έμαθα να το ελέγχω ή καλύτερα να το κρύβω!
Ζούσα μια ζωή με έναν παραλίγο πανικό, δεν τον έβλεπα, δεν τον εξέφραζα γιατί έπρεπε να είμαι δυνατή και γενναία μιας και ο φόβος δήλωνε αδυναμία και παράπονο και οι κρίσεις μου διαμαρτυρία και στον κόσμο μου απαγορεύονταν και τα δύο και οι ποινές ήταν πολύ αυστηρές.
Η κατάληξη αυτής της ιστορίας, μετά από χρόνια και αφού πια ζούσα μόνη, σπούδασα, δουλεύω, και ξανασπουδάζω, οδηγώ, βγαίνω,... και γενικά ζούσα υποτίθεται (Α! και πηγαίνω πια και τουαλέτα το βράδυ!!! )... και αφού αντιμετώπισα όλους τους φόβους μου ο πανικός ήταν και είναι εκεί!!!
Δεν έχει φύγει και δεν θα φύγει από μένα ακόμα... 
ο λόγος? όπως ανακάλυψα πια μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο, διάβασμα, συζήτηση, ανάλυση, διαλογισμό, εσωτερισμό, ψυχοθεραπεία κ.α. και μετά από 2 ογκίδια (καλοήθη ευτυχώς), είναι ότι ... τον χρειάζομαι!!!
Έχω μάθει να ζω μ\' αυτόν και να τα καταφέρνω και με το να νοιώθω πανικό μπροστά σε οποιαδήποτε κίνηση, μου δημιουργεί το αίσθημα της ...ασφάλειας!!! μοιάζει κάπως με \"άμα φοβηθώ από πριν για κάτι που μπορεί να συμβεί, δε θα μου συμβεί γιατί εγώ ήδη το έχω πληρώσει με το φόβο μου!!!\" 
Η δική μου περίπτωση είναι αρκετά \"ιδιαίτερη\" βέβαια και ίσως ακούγεται υπερβολική...
Σκεφτείτε τη μαζοχιστική συμπεριφορά που ίσως έχετε δει σε κάποια ταινία... έτσι, όπως η μαζοχιστές έχουν μάθει να παίρνουν αγάπη (ή οποία είναι λανθάνουσα αλλά ας το πούμε έτσι) από παιδική ηλικία μέσω της βίας που ασκείται εις βάρος τους, εγώ έμαθα να \"παίρνω\" μέσω του φόβου μου, του πανικού μου και της βίας που μου ασκούν αυτά... (ο πανικός εμπεριέχει βίαιο και σαδιστικό χαρακτήρα)
Το θέμα στο οποίο θέλω να καταλήξω είναι ότι τα παραπάνω τα είδα όταν πια ήμουνα έτοιμη να δω και ν\' αντέξω πολύ αλήθεια!
Ένας χαρισματικός άνθρωπος που είχα την τιμή να γνωρίσω με βοήθησε μέσω της μεθόδου Gestalt και συστημικών αναπαραστάσεων, κατάφερα να ...\"μιλήσω\" με τον πανικό μου!
Δηλαδή...
κατ\' αρχήν έπρεπε να έρθω σε επαφή με τον πανικό μου και να μην προσπαθώ να τον καταπνίξω, ή να τον κρύψω και να τον εξηγήσω, γιατί εγώ αυτό έκανα, ήταν απίστευτο το πως είχα μάθει να οδηγώ με ταχυπαλμία και πολύ καλά μάλιστα!!!, να δουλεύω με ζαλάδα να κλείνω δουλειές και να διαπραγματεύομαι με δύσπνοια!!! 
Ένα πρόβλημα στη θεραπεία μου ήταν ότι δεν μπορούσα εύκολα να ξεπεράσω το \"γνωστικό\" κομμάτι (το μυαλό μου δλ) για να μπω στη παρόρμηση, γι\' αυτό και με βοήθησαν αυτές οι μέθοδοι για τις οποίες είναι πολύ εύκολο να βρείτε στο internet αν σας ενδιαφέρουν. 
Στην ουσία προβάλεις και οραματίζεσαι τον πανικό σου (στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση). 
π.χ.... πως θα ήταν?... (είναι εκπληκτικό το πως άμα ηρεμήσεις λίγο και μετά από μερικές ανάσες, έχεις μπροστά σου μια σχηματισμένη, ζωντανή εικόνα!!!)
Τέλος πάντων \"μιλούσαμε\" με τον πανικό μου και μετά αναλύονταν η \"συζήτηση\", μια πολύ ιδιαίτερη, χρονοβόρα και καθαρά επιστημονική διαδικασία, όπως με έκπληξη διαπίστωσα...
Είδα και έμαθα για την λύπη μου, τον πόνο και τον θυμό που έχω θάψει, μου \"είπε\" ότι έχω μπλοκάρει την οργή και την επιθετικότητά μου, όπως κάνουν όλα τα \"καλά παιδιά\", με αποτέλεσμα ο φόβος ν\' αθροίζεται, μου είπε ότι αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι ο φόβος γι\' αυτό και έχω διαλέξει να φοβάμαι συνέχεια (για να τον έχω από κοντά) και άλλα πολλά... Μου θύμισε ότι αυτό το τέρας (όπως τον έφτιαξα τέρας ήταν) που σιχαίνομαι είναι πολύ δυνατό και άγριο και πως είναι κομμάτι δικό μου οπότε φαντάσου τη δύναμη που έχω μέσα μου!!! πως άν τον στρέψω σ\' αυτά που θέλω και συνεργαστώ μαζί του επικεντρωμένη σε άλλο στόχο και όχι εναντίον μου, φαντάσου τι έχει να γίνει!!! 
Μ\' αυτόν στο πλευρό μου???!!! τι να φοβηθώ? Αρκεί να του δώσω χώρο...
Όπως στην 6η \"αίσθηση\", τα φαντάσματα φεύγουν άμα τ\' ακούσεις..
Τέλος μου \"είπε\" ότι πάσχω στην ουσία από το Σύνδρομο της Στοκχόλμης και ότι άντεξα τόσα χρόνια γιατί όσοι έχουν αυτή την \"ψυχολογία\" και τυχαίνουν να είναι λίγο έξυπνοι, κατασκευάζουν μια ωραιοποιημένη πραγματικότητα ώστε ν\' αντέξουν και πως το ότι \"κατασκεύασα\" κάποια στιγμή πανικό το έκανα για να με σώσω ώστε να είμαι τώρα ζωντανή, εκτός φυλακής και υγιής (ουσιαστικά) και να έχω μια ακόμα ευκαιρία να ζήσω όσο καλύτερα μπορώ. 
...πως άμα τον είχα \"απορροφήσει\" και δε μ\' ενοχλούσε με τις συχνές κρίσεις και εμφανίσεις του θα σήμαινε ότι θα είχα ξεπεράσει την οριακή προσωπικότητα και θα είχα καταλήξει ψυχωτική (διχασμένη προσωπικότητα π.χ.) 
...πως ήρθε η ώρα να τον αποχαιρετήσω γιατί του έχω αναθέσει μια πολύ άχαρη και δύσκολη δουλειά, ότι σε λίγο το σώμα μου δε θα μπορεί ν\' αντέξει όλη αυτήν την πίεση χωρίς σοβαρότερες συνέπειες και πως τώρα πρέπει να συγκεντρωθώ στο να μάθω να ζω χωρίς αυτόν...

Πολύ μεγάλο κείμενο ε? λυπάμαι για την κατάχρηση της φιλοξενίας...
Με σεβασμό και αλήθεια καταθέτω την δική μου εμπειρία και σε όλους όσους διαβάζουν εύχομαι με πολύ αγάπη ν\' ανακαλύψουν αυτή τη δύναμη που έχουν μέσα τους, παραδόξως ο πανικός είναι ή μια όψη αυτής της δύναμης, η εσωστρεφής πλευρά! ...εύχομαι τα καλύτερα. 
Μια τελευταία γνώμη, είναι αν σας παρακολουθεί κάποιος ειδικός καλό θα είναι να έχει ο ίδιος πρώτα κάνει θεραπεία, είναι σημαντικό να μην σας πετάει τα δικά του αδούλευτα κομμάτια... 
υπάρχουν πολλοί αδαείς όπως σε κάθε επάγγελμα αλλά σ\' αυτό τα λάθη είναι επικίνδυνα!
Με αγάπη και ευχές,...
Ευχαριστώ θερμά...

----------


## zoe_23

καλημερα narsil μου υπεροχο κειμενο.απο μικρη νιωθω τον ιδιο ανεξηγητο φοβο.τελικα το ξεπερασες το πανικο?πως ακριβως στη πραξη?ολοι μας ξερουμε οτι εχουμε δυναμη και οτι ολα ειναι στο μυαλο μας αλλα εγω τουλαχιστον ακομα υποφερω...φιλια κι ευχομαι νασαι δυνατη παντα οπως δειχνεις να εισαι μεσα απο το κειμενο...

----------


## pratsdim

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
Narsil, πολύ όμορφη, δυνατή, φιλοσοφημένη, λεπτομερής και παραστατική περιγραφή της έννοιας \'πανικός\', όπως εσύ τη βίωσες και βιώνεις. Με \"ανάγκασες\" να ανασύρω από το μυαλό μου σκέψεις και θεωρίες που και εγώ έκανα και ανέπτυξα κατά την διάρκεια των πανικών μου. Σε ευχαριστώ για αυτό! 
Μέσα από την καρδιά μου, σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο από εδώ και πέρα.
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## alex30

Ο καθένας έχει κάποιο τρόπο, κάποια τεχνική για να αντιμετωπίσει αυτή τη δυσκολία. Η περιγραφή σου Nasril ήταν πολύ ωραία και εκείνο που με ευχαρίστησε είναι που μπορείς να βγαίνεις να οδηγάς, να πηγαίνεις στη δουλειά σου και να αισθάνεσαι ωραία με τον εαυτό σου. Γνωρίζεις πλέον πως λειτουργεί ο πανικός, και όταν σε επισκεφθεί ξανά θα ξέρεις πάνω κάτω τι θα σου πει και θα έχεις και εσύ τις κατάλληλες απαντήσεις να του δώσεις. 
Φιλικά
Alex30

----------


## zoe_23

καλησπερα!σημερα ολη μερα τρεχω σεω τραπεζες εφορια,ταχυδρομεια για δουλειες...προσπαθω με καθα τροπο να να νιωσω οτι κιεγω{μπορω] οπως ολοι...ευτυχως με στηριζει αφανταστα ο μελλον αρραβωνιαστικος μου...μακαρι ρε παιδια να τα καταφερουμε...

----------


## alex30

Με μικρά βήματα, αλλά με ρυθμό σταθερό, και στόχους βατούς νομίζω ότι ο καθένας μπορεί να βελτιώσει αρκετά πράγματα στη ζωή του αρκεί να μη ζητά το τέλειο και το ακατόρθωτο για τις δυνατοτητές του Ζωή. Πολύ καλό είναι να αισθάνεσαι μέλος του κοινωνικού συνόλου και στο βαθμό που μπορείς να κάνεις ότι κάνουν και οι άλλοι αρκεί να σε εκφράζουν και να σε γεμίζουν τα όσα κάνεις. Ειδάλως αν τα κάνεις μόνο και μόνο επειδή τα κάνουν οι άλλοι το κενό θα παραμένει. Στο χέρι μας είναι να καταφέρουμε πολλά . Το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο εμπιστευόμαστε τον εαυτό μας και πιστεύουμε ότι μπορούμε να τα καταφέρουμε. 
Φιλικά
Αλέξης

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by alex30_
> Με μικρά βήματα, αλλά με ρυθμό σταθερό, και στόχους βατούς νομίζω ότι ο καθένας μπορεί να βελτιώσει αρκετά πράγματα στη ζωή του αρκεί να μη ζητά το τέλειο και το ακατόρθωτο για τις δυνατοτητές του Ζωή. Πολύ καλό είναι να αισθάνεσαι μέλος του κοινωνικού συνόλου και στο βαθμό που μπορείς να κάνεις ότι κάνουν και οι άλλοι αρκεί να σε εκφράζουν και να σε γεμίζουν τα όσα κάνεις. Ειδάλως αν τα κάνεις μόνο και μόνο επειδή τα κάνουν οι άλλοι το κενό θα παραμένει. Στο χέρι μας είναι να καταφέρουμε πολλά . Το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο εμπιστευόμαστε τον εαυτό μας και πιστεύουμε ότι μπορούμε να τα καταφέρουμε. 
> Φιλικά
> Αλέξης


Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
Αλέξη συμφωνώ και απλά θα συμπληρώσω ότι τη μεγαλύτερη ευχαρίστηση, όταν περνάς παρόμοια κατάσταση, την αποκομίζεις όταν μπορείς αργά αλλά σταθερά να κάνεις συγκεκριμένα πράγματα που σε ευχαριστούσαν και σου άρεσαν πριν από αυτή την κατάσταση. Πράγματα που σε εξέφραζαν πριν και τώρα φοβάσαι να τα κάνεις, π.χ. ταξίδια. Γιατί με τον τρόπο αυτό αρχίζεις να καταλαβαίνεις πιο εύκολα ότι \"επανέρχεσαι\" σε φυσιολογικούς για τον εαυτό σου ρυθμούς. 
Το πρώτο μου ταξίδι, αφότου άρχισα να έχω κρίσεις πανικού, το πραγματοποίησα ενώ ακόμη βρισκόμουν στο μέσο της \"καταιγίδας\". Ήξερα ότι θα πάθαινα κρίση πανικού ή τουλάχιστον θα ήταν πολύ πιθανό. Παρόλα αυτά μπήκα σε αεροπλάνο για να ταξιδέψω. Έπαθα κρίση πανικού, αλλά γνώριζα από την αρχή ότι μόλις τελειώσει το ταξίδι θα έχω νικήσει έναν από τους μεγαλύτερους φόβους μου τότε (το να ταξιδέψω), και φυσικά θα ήταν ένας τρόπος να πετύχω κάποιο \"πλήγμα\" στους πανικούς μου. Έκλεισα τα μάτια και απλά περίμενα. Αυτό που ένιωσα μόλις βγήκα από το αεροπλάνο ήταν απίστευτο. Ίσως μία ακόμη απόδειξη ότι για να νικήσεις κάποιο φόβο σου πρέπει να τον προκαλέσεις. Μετά από αυτό άρχισα να προκαλώ και τους υπόλοιπους, αυτοδημιούργητους, φόβους μου για πράγματα που απολάμβανα πριν. Το φόβο μου να οδηγήσω, το φόβο μου να πάω για καφέ, το φόβο μου να κάνω πράγματα που μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό μου φαίνονταν αυτονόητα και απολύτως φυσικά. Με τη λογική ότι \"και να με πιάσει πανικός, τί έγινε? Αφού δεν πρόκειται να πάθω τίποτα..\". Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν σε πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα να διαπιστώσω ότι οι φόβοι μου είναι \"τρωτοί\", φοβούνται πολύ περισσότερο τη δική μου πίστη από ότι εγώ εκείνους... :-)
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## zoe_23

lλετε οτι δεν παθαινουμε τιποτα οταν μας πιανει κριση πανικου.αποκλειεται εκεινη τη στιγμη ναλιποθυμησει καποιος?εμενα αυτος ειναι ο μεγαλυτερος φοβος μου...περιμενω απαντηση αν το εχετε ψαξει το θεμα...

----------


## alex30

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο Δημήτρη. Πρέπει να τον προκαλέσεις για αν τον ξεπεράσεις και να τον απομυθοποιήσεις μέσα σου πιστεύω και εγώ. Πρέπει να τον αμφισβητήσεις. Αυτό που έκανες με το αεροπλάνο είναι για εμένα άθλος. Μπράβο σου που το επιχείρησες και το κατάφερες. Δεν ξέρω αν θα το κάνω ποτέ μου. Θέλει να έχεις πολύ πείσμα, πολύ ψυχικό σθένος. Αυτό το «και τι έγινε, δεν πρόκειτε να πάθω τίποτα» είναι πράγματι μια διαβεβαίωση προς τον εαυτό μας πολύ σημαντική. Αρκεί να υπερτερήσει των άλλων αρνητικών σκέψεων που κάνεις κάποιος όταν έχει κρίση πανικού. Και εγώ με την κίνηση στο δρόμο, τις καφετέριες είχα παλιότερα πολύ έντονο πρόβλημα. Σήμερα το παλεύω σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό αλλά υπάρχουν κάποια πράγματα που ακόμα αποφεύγω και το ξέρω ότι πρέπει να τα αντιμετωπίσω. Πολύ εύστοχες και ενθαρρυντικές οι παρατηρήσεις σου Δημήτρη και σε ευχαριστώ για αυτό. Να είσαι καλά που δίνεις κουράγιο σε όσους δυσκολευόμαστε από τον πανικό.
Φιλικά
Αλέξης

----------


## alex30

> _Originally posted by zoe_23_
> lλετε οτι δεν παθαινουμε τιποτα οταν μας πιανει κριση πανικου.αποκλειεται εκεινη τη στιγμη ναλιποθυμησει καποιος?εμενα αυτος ειναι ο μεγαλυτερος φοβος μου...περιμενω απαντηση αν το εχετε ψαξει το θεμα...


Και δικός μου φόβος είναι ζωή. Μη λιποθυμήσω, μαζευτεί κόσμος και με κοιτάει και με σχολιάζουν. Λεω μέσα μου \"ας λιποθυμήσω\". Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω λιποθυμήσει. Αλλά και αν λιποθυμήσω ο πρώτος θα είμαι ή ο τελευταίος; Και τι θα γίνει; Έτσι σκέφτομαι εκείνη την ώρα για να αποφορτιστώ από το άγχος.

----------


## zoe_23

α ρε αλεξη τα ιδια ακριβως σκεφτομαι κι εγω...αν και δεν εχ ω λιποθυμησει ποτε...σκεφτομαι μη το παθω την ωρα τοα αρραβωνα και τρελενομαι απο τωρα...

----------


## SpyrosGR21

Δημητρη μπραβο ρε φιλε χαιρομαι απιστευτα που το ξεπερασες. Περναω κατι παρομοιο εδω και 2 μηνες που σαν αφορμη ειχε ενα προβλημα υγειας που επαθα τον Ιουλιο. Θα ηθελα να σου εξηγησω επ ακριβως τι περναω και τι νιωθω γιατι εκτος απο οτι θα με καταλαβεις απολυτα πιστευω οτι χρειαζομαι και καποιες συμβουλες σου. Θα περιμενω απαντηση σου εδω για να σου γραψω τι περναω τωρα. Προς το παρον θα σου πω οτι μεχρι πριν παθω το προβλημα υγειας αυτο που μου επανεφερε καποιες κρισεις πανικου, αγχωδη διαταραχη και τελειως αρνητικη σκεψη, ημουν ενας ανθρωπος που ζουσα και με το παραπανω. Ναι ειχα και στιγμες χαλια αλλα ηξερα να ζω και να ευχαριστιεμαι τη καθε στιγμη. Μετα απο αυτο ομως ολα μου φαινονται αλλιως, χαλια, χωρις νοημα, ματαια. Με εχει φοβισει ο θανατος και εχει επισκιασει τα παντα. \"Ποιος? εγω ετσι?\" Λεξεις σαν τις δικες σου... Μεχρι και η πιστη μου στο Θεο εχει κλονιστει και με εχουν πιασει αμφιβολιες. Και αυτο με τσακιζει περισσοτερο. Ο Θεος ειναι το στηριγμα μου σε καθε καλη και καη μου στιγμη. Ομως τωρα παροτι κατα βαθος πιστευω ακομα το μυαλο μου κανει σκεψεις διαφορες. Και οπως και εσυ βομβαρδιζομαι απο σκεψεις καθε μερα. Μακαρι να μπορεσω να βγω απο ολη αυτη τη κατασταση γιατι φοβαμαι μηπως δεν επανελθω οπως πριν. Σε ευχαριστω που εγραψες εδω την εμπειρια σου και μπορεσα να τη διαβασω γιατι μου εδωσες καποιο θαρρος. Περιμενω την απαντηση σου να ξαναμιλησουμε. Φιλικα, Σπυρος

----------


## SpyrosGR21

Παιδια να σας ρωτησω κατι.... Ειναι οντως βαλσαμο το να λες και τι εγινε τιποτα δε θα συμβει η οτι ειναι να γινει ας γινει γιατι και αλλες φορες το επαθα πχ. και δεν επαθα τιποτα. Αλλα στη σκεψη του θανατου, στη σκεψη του τι ακολουθει μετα, στη σκεψη του \"αν μετα απλα παυουμενα υπαρχουμε, που με βασανιζουν λογω του οτι απο το προβλημα υγειας μου ενιωσα οτι ημουν πολυ κοντα λανθασμενα βεβαια τοτε, τι μπορω να πω?????

----------


## zoe_23

σπυρο καλωσορισες...αν θες πες μας αν περασες καποιο σοβαρο προβλημα υγειας.η ζωην σου πως ειναι?και ποσο συχνες ειναι οι κρισεις πανικου?πολλα φιλια και δυναμη σε ολους μας...

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by SpyrosGR21_
> Δημητρη μπραβο ρε φιλε χαιρομαι απιστευτα που το ξεπερασες. Περναω κατι παρομοιο εδω και 2 μηνες που σαν αφορμη ειχε ενα προβλημα υγειας που επαθα τον Ιουλιο. Θα ηθελα να σου εξηγησω επ ακριβως τι περναω και τι νιωθω γιατι εκτος απο οτι θα με καταλαβεις απολυτα πιστευω οτι χρειαζομαι και καποιες συμβουλες σου. Θα περιμενω απαντηση σου εδω για να σου γραψω τι περναω τωρα. Προς το παρον θα σου πω οτι μεχρι πριν παθω το προβλημα υγειας αυτο που μου επανεφερε καποιες κρισεις πανικου, αγχωδη διαταραχη και τελειως αρνητικη σκεψη, ημουν ενας ανθρωπος που ζουσα και με το παραπανω. Ναι ειχα και στιγμες χαλια αλλα ηξερα να ζω και να ευχαριστιεμαι τη καθε στιγμη. Μετα απο αυτο ομως ολα μου φαινονται αλλιως, χαλια, χωρις νοημα, ματαια. Με εχει φοβισει ο θανατος και εχει επισκιασει τα παντα. \"Ποιος? εγω ετσι?\" Λεξεις σαν τις δικες σου... Μεχρι και η πιστη μου στο Θεο εχει κλονιστει και με εχουν πιασει αμφιβολιες. Και αυτο με τσακιζει περισσοτερο. Ο Θεος ειναι το στηριγμα μου σε καθε καλη και καη μου στιγμη. Ομως τωρα παροτι κατα βαθος πιστευω ακομα το μυαλο μου κανει σκεψεις διαφορες. Και οπως και εσυ βομβαρδιζομαι απο σκεψεις καθε μερα. Μακαρι να μπορεσω να βγω απο ολη αυτη τη κατασταση γιατι φοβαμαι μηπως δεν επανελθω οπως πριν. Σε ευχαριστω που εγραψες εδω την εμπειρια σου και μπορεσα να τη διαβασω γιατι μου εδωσες καποιο θαρρος. Περιμενω την απαντηση σου να ξαναμιλησουμε. Φιλικα, Σπυρος


Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
γεια σου Σπύρο, καλώς ήρθες στο forum και από εμένα.
Από αυτά που διάβασα στο κείμενό σου, έχω την εντύπωση ότι η διαταραχή άγχους και οι κρίσεις πανικού που περνάς έχουν την ίδια βάση και υπόσταση με τις δικές μου, τότε που αντιμετώπιζα το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα. Και η βάση αυτή δεν ήταν άλλη από την έννοια του θανάτου, του φόβου μήπως πεθάνω, του φόβου μήπως αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχω και την άλλη δεν θα υπάρχω, επειδή φοβόμουν μήπως πάθω κάτι. Φόβος που πάντα υπήρχε, όπως φαντάζομαι και σε κάθε άνθρωπο, αλλά που εκείνη την εποχή μού είχε γίνει εμμονή. Φόβος, ο οποίος τελικά με οδήγησε στο να προσπαθήσω να θέσω τη ζωή μου υπό μια άλλη τελείως διαφορετική φιλοσοφία. Ένιωσα ότι εκείνη την περίοδο είχα την μεγάλη ευκαιρία, μέσα από αυτή την πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση που βίωνα, να μπορέσω να δω μέσα μου, να \"συζητήσω\" με τον εαυτό μου και να προσπαθήσω να καταλάβω τι τον έχει φοβίσει τόσο πολύ.Τελικά, αυτό που κατάλαβα ήταν ότι ο φόβος για το θάνατο ήταν κάτι με το οποίο έπρεπε να μάθω να ζω. Επειδή ακριβώς δεν είχε νόημα να φοβάμαι τόσο πόλυ, θα τον συναντήσουμε όλοι κάποια στιγμή. Μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή όμως, τί νόημα έχει να τον φοβάμαι και να χάνω στιγμές από τη ζωή μου? Με δεδομένο ότι μπορεί να με βρει οποτεδήποτε και οπουδήποτε, έμαθα, ή τουλάχιστον προσπαθώ, να ζω την κάθε στιγμή όσο πιο έντονα γίνεται. Σκέψου και το εξής, τί θα κέρδιζες αν ήξερες το πότε θα πεθάνεις? Τότε θα φοβόσουνα κάθε μέρα και πιο πολύ επειδή θα γνώριζες ότι η ζωή σου λιγοστεύει καθημερινά.. 
Αναφορικά με τις σκέψεις που σε βασανίζουν, το βίωσα κι εγώ για αρκετά μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Σκεφτόμουν πραγματικά και το πιο απίθανο που μπορείς να φανταστείς! Από το να φοβάμαι μήπως κάνω κακό σε μένα ή σε κάποιον γύρω μου μέχρι και το γιατί πήρα κάτι από κάπου και το έβαλα αλλού! Πίστευα, ειλικρινά, ότι θα τρελαθώ, ότι δεν είναι φυσιολογικά όλα αυτά. Και σίγουρα υπήρχανε στιγμές που, όπως κι εσυ έτσι κι εγώ, ένιωθα την πίστη μου στο Θεό να κλονίζεται. Με αιτία το ΓΙΑΤΙ να είμαι έτσι? 
Τώρα που το βλέπω πιο αντικειμενικά, ήταν σίγουρα κάτι απολύτως φυσιολογικό. Οποιοσδήποτε περνάει μια τόσο άσχημη ψυχολογικά κατάσταση, μπορεί, έστω και για λίγο, να νιώθει ότι ο Θεός τον έχει εγκαταλείψει. Ήταν όμως κάτι παροδικό, γιατί πάντα πίστευα και πάντα θα πιστεύω στο Θεό. Και μετά από αυτό, ακόμα πιο πολύ! Απλά με επηρέασε το ότι περνούσα την πιο δύσκολη ψυχολογικά φάση της ζωής μου μέχρι τότε, είχα τρομάξει, είχα φοβηθεί και αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που με ανάγκαζε κάποιες στιγμές να \"τα βάζω\" με τον Θεό..
Να αναφέρω ότι οι απόψεις μου περί της πίστης στο Θεό είναι καθαρά προσωπικές και σίγουρα μπορεί να μην εκφράζουν κάποιον που διαβάζει αυτό το κείμενο. Όλες οι απόψεις σεβαστές.
Ελπίζω να μπορέσεις να βοηθηθείς, όχι μόνο από εμένα αλλά και από άλλα παιδιά στο forum, καθώς αυτό που βιώνεις ήταν και είναι βίωμα πολλών από εμάς. Προσωπικά, μπορείς να με ρωτάς οτιδήποτε. Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι, αν γνωρίζω, θα σου απαντώ σε κάθε ερώτησή σου ή προβληματισμό.
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## SpyrosGR21

zoe_23 το προβλημα που ειχα δεν ηταν κατι πολυ σοβαρο αρκει να αντιμετωπιστει. Βεβαια υπαρχει και σε σοβαρη μορφη οπου εκει υπαρχει οντως κινδυνος. Δε ξερω αν εχετε ακουστα, πνευμοθωρακας λεγεται, που σε μενα μαλλον εγινε λογω ενος ατυχηματος που ειχα με το αμαξι τον Δεκεμβρη και ειχα παθει μια θλαση πενυμονα. Τωρα μετα απο πετυχημενη συμφωνα με τον γιατρο εγχειρηση (η οποια εγινε για να μην το ξαναπαθω ποτε αυτο, χωρις εγχειρηση εχεις πιθανοτητες να το ξαναπαθεις), απο υγεια πιστευω καλα, αν και πολλες φορες με πιανει ο φοβος μηπως ξανασυμβει το οτιδηποτε γιατι και αυτο παρολο ηταν απο το ατυχημα μαλλον (γιατι πνευμοθωρακας φημιουργειται και αυτοματος δλδ. χωρις αιτιολογια αλλα σε ατομα ψηλα κια αδυνατα που καπνιζουν συνηθως.) εγινε στα ξαφνικα. Ο φοβος και οι κρισεις πανικου ηταν γιατι ενω ειχα τα συμπτωματα απο αυτο το προβλημα, δε το ξερα ουτε εγω ουτε οι δικοι μου οτι υπαρχει κατι τετοιο και χωρις ακτινογραφια αυτο δε φαινεται. Ετσι εκανα οτι αλλες εξετασεις (αιματος βασικα και εξεταση απο παθολογο) που εδειχναν οτι ολα καλα ενω εγω ενιωθα οτι κατι εχω. Και ετσι οπως ενιωθα ενιωθα λες και θα πεθανω και μου ειχε μπει πολυ εντονα αυτο στο μυαλο. Και ετσι ξεκινησαν ολα επειδη στο μυαλο μου ενας επερχομενος θανατος επεσκιασε τα παντα. Δημητρη οχι απλα εχεις την εντυπωση αλλα πραγματικα απο αυτα που εγραψες μετα που διαβασα εχω ακριβως τα ιδια.... Μα ακριβως τα ιδια.... Οτι ακριβως σκεφτοσουν για το θανατο,που σου εγινε εμμονη και ολα οσα γραφεις για αυτο, ε ακριβως αυτα και εγω....... Ιδια κατασταση στο 99% μην πω 100% με τη δικη σου που περασες... Δε φανταζεσαι τι θαρρος πηρα. Γιατι νιωθω οτι ειναι οπως θα επιανε καποιος την γυναικα του να τον απαταει? Τιποτα δε θα ηταν παλι το διο μαζι της, ετσι και τωρα νιωθω πως μετα απο αυτες τις σκεψεις οτι καπως ετσι κ αυτο. Δημητρη πρεπει να παμε για κανα καφε φιλε να τα πουμε αυτα και απο κοντα. Παντως ετσι νιωθω Δημητρη ακριβως αυτα που εγραψες περι το θανατο. Ακριβως. Δε θα μπορουσα να τα περιγραψω καλυτερα για μενα. Ποσο καιρο σου πηρε να ισορροπησεις τις σκεψεις σου και τη ψυχολογια σου? Γιατι και εγω κανω οσο μπορω θετικες σκεψεις να διωξω τις αλλες και πραγματα για να ξεχαστω αλλα ωρες ωρες με πιανει χωρις λογο μια στεναχωρια μια θλιψη και μου φερνει τις αρνητικες σκεψεις στο μυαλο παλι.

----------


## SpyrosGR21

Α και ξεχασα να σου πω φιλε Δημητρη, εκτος απο τις σκεψεις για θανατο ετσι και την εμμονη που κ σε εμενα μου εγινε εμμονη αυτη η σκεψη, ειχα (τωρα οχι τοσο) και τα αλλα π λες, δλδ. ελεγα θα τρελαθω, φοβομουν μηπως κανω κακο σε κανεναν και τετοια. Μεχρι και οταν νευριαζα πολυ με κατι ενιωθα οτι ωχ γιατι τωρα ειμαι ετσι, λες να ειμαι ετσι σε ολη μου τη ζωη, δε θελω να ειμαι νευρικος στη ζωη μου...

----------


## empi

> _Originally posted by SpyrosGR21_
> Α και ξεχασα να σου πω φιλε Δημητρη, εκτος απο τις σκεψεις για θανατο ετσι και την εμμονη που κ σε εμενα μου εγινε εμμονη αυτη η σκεψη, ειχα (τωρα οχι τοσο) και τα αλλα π λες, δλδ. ελεγα θα τρελαθω, φοβομουν μηπως κανω κακο σε κανεναν και τετοια. Μεχρι και οταν νευριαζα πολυ με κατι ενιωθα οτι ωχ γιατι τωρα ειμαι ετσι, λες να ειμαι ετσι σε ολη μου τη ζωη, δε θελω να ειμαι νευρικος στη ζωη μου...


Φόβος θανάτου και φόβος τρέλας είναι νομίζω τα πλέον κλασσικά συμπτώματα του άγχους και του πανικού. Τα ίδια ακριβώς είχα και εγώ.

Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι θα πεθάνω, βέβαια μετά αφού κατάλαβα ότι δεν πρόκειται να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο τότε μάλλον είμαι τρελός και οδεύω προς την τρέλα που ήταν για μένα ακόμα χειρότερο. Ειδικά πάνω στον πανικό είμουν σίγουρος ότι είχα πια τρελαθεί και ότι έτσι θα ζω πάντα και μόνο αυτή η σκέψη μου δυνάμωνε τον πανικό ακόμα χειρότερα.

Φυσικά αδυνατούσα να καταλάβω ότι ή \"τρέλα\" δεν ήταν αυτό που ένιωθα, που ήταν ακαταμάχητος φόβος και άγχος/πανικός.

Ή αλλιώς για να κάνουμε και ένα ωραίο λογοπαίγνιο φοβόμουν και τρελενόμουν από τον φόβο μου να μην τρελαθώ.

Αυτό που σου συμβουλέυω είναι ότι σε διαβεβαιώ ότι ούτε πρόκειται να πεθάνεις ούτε πρόκειται να τρελαθείς όσο μα όσο και αν είναι δυνατός ο φόβος σου και το συναίσθημά σου τη δεδομένη στιγμή που το βιώνεις.

----------


## alex30

\"Μπορεί κανείς να τρελαθεί από αυτήν;

Ένας συχνός φόβος αυτών που πάσχουν από πανικό/αγοραφοβία είναι ότι κάποια στιγμή λόγω της έντονης ψυχολογικής πίεσης που υφίστανται θα \'σπάσουν\' και μπορεί να τρελαθούν. Αυτό είναι απολύτως λανθασμένο. Στην πραγματικότητα ισχύει το ακριβώς αντίθετο: ο κίνδυνος να \'τρελαθεί\' κάποιος με διαταραχή πανικού είναι πολύ μικρότερος από κάποιον που δεν έχει διαταραχή πανικού και σχεδόν αποκλείεται. Οι αιτίες της σχιζοφρένειας είναι εντελώς διαφορετικές από αυτές του πανικού και τα δυο προβλήματα δεν σχετίζονται καθόλου\" 

http://www.stress.gr/disorders/panic.html

Την απάντηση στο φόβο σου και δικό μου όταν με πιάνουν κρίσεις πανικού την δίνει το πιο πάνω απόσπασμα. Σχετικά με το θάνατο: Εντάξει είχες ένα ατύχημα που όμως όπως αναφέρεις οι εξετάσεις που γίνανε δείξαν ότι είσαι μια χαρά. Οπότε ο φόβος αυτός είναι αδικαιολόγητο σε μεγάλο βαθμό κατά τη γνώμη μου. Τέλος θα ήθελα να σκεφτείς πόσοι άνθρωποι έξω εργάζονται, βγαίνουν, διασκεδάζουν και γενικά ζούνε με μπαι πας στην καρδιά, με βηματοδότες κλπ. Δεν σταματάνε. Συνεχίζουν τη ζωή τους. Έχω συγγενή που έχει κάνει 4 μπαι πας. Μου λέει \"και με το να το σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί να μείνω στον τόπο κερδίζω τίποτα;\". Δεν έχει άδικο για εμένα. Δεν κερδίζουμε τίποτα με το να σκεφτόμαστε τους φόβους μας. Αντιθέτως τους δυναμώνουμε. 
Φιλικά
Αλέξης

----------


## SpyrosGR21

Αλεξη το ξερω οτι δεν ειναι λογικο αλλα μου εχει γινει ψιλο εμμονη η ιδεα του οτι καποια μερα θα πεθανω. Σαν να με ενοχλει ενω παραλληλα ξερω οτι αυτο ειναι το φυσιολογικο στη ζωη, μεγαλωνουμε και χψρις απροοπτα παλι καποια στιγμη ερχεται η στηιγμη. Ετσι ηταν και ετσι θα ειναι για παντα. Το ξερω. Αλλα εμενα αυτη η ιδεα με τρομαζει....Γιατι? Μηπως υποσυνηδητα δεν ειναι η ιδεα του οτι καποτε θα πεθανω αλλα η ιδεα του μηπως γινει πιο συντομα? Μπορει. Παντως αυτο που μου ειπε και ο ειδικος ειναι οτι αν καποιες σκεψεις εχουν γινει συνηδητα εστψ και μια φορα, αυτες ειναι η αιτια που καποιες φορες ερχεται μια ξαφνικη ανησυχια και φοβος χψρις λογο. Γιατι πια λειτουργει το υποσυνηδητο. Τελος παντων, εγω λειτουργω μια χαρα παντου εξω και αυτο γιατι τωρα πια μονο οταν δεν κανω κατι που συμμετεχω ενεργα με πιανουν ολα. Βγαινω κανονικα, σχολη, γυναικες, ολα, αλλα μεσα μου υποφερω εγω τωρα πια. Δε βγαινει προς τα εξω εκτος αν καμια φορα ειμαι πολυ χαλια απο ψυχολογια. Το ατυχημα με το αμαξι δεν ηταν η αφορμη αλλα το προβλημα που δημηουργηθηκε μηνες μετα που με εκανε να πιστευω οτι θα πεθανω για τουλαχιστον ενα μηνα καθε μερα με αυτη τη σκεψη μεχρι που ριζωσε μεσα μου και ακομα και οταν καταλαβα οτι ειμαι οκ και δεν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο μου εμεινε ο φοβος για το θανατο. Δε ξερω αλλα ακομα παροτι ξερω οτι δεν ειναι λογικα εγω δε μπορω να αλλαξω τις σκεψεις μου ακομα..

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by SpyrosGR21_
> Ποσο καιρο σου πηρε να ισορροπησεις τις σκεψεις σου και τη ψυχολογια σου? Γιατι και εγω κανω οσο μπορω θετικες σκεψεις να διωξω τις αλλες και πραγματα για να ξεχαστω αλλα ωρες ωρες με πιανει χωρις λογο μια στεναχωρια μια θλιψη και μου φερνει τις αρνητικες σκεψεις στο μυαλο παλι.


Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
Σπύρο χαίρομαι που σου έδωσε θάρρος το κείμενό μου, να είσαι καλά.
Ο χρόνος που χρειάζεται για την εξισορρόπηση των σκέψεων και της ψυχολογίας είναι, πιστεύω, κάτι τελείως υποκειμενικό, που εξαρτάται από τον χαρακτήρα, την προσωπικότητα και την ψυχοσύνθεση του καθενός. Προσωπικά, ένιωσα ότι άρχισα να ηρεμώ μετά από περίπου 10-11 μήνες από την αρχή του προβλήματός μου. Μέσα σε αυτούς τους μήνες δεν έμεινα με σταυρωμένα χέρια, έψαξα μέσα μου, άλλαξα απόψεις για πράγματα και καταστάσεις, αντιμετώπιζα το πρόβλημα με όποιο τρόπο μπορούσα. 
Πάντως, αυτό που έχω διαπιστώσει είναι ότι οι σκέψεις που έκανα τότε, όλες αυτές οι εμμονές, υπάρχουν ακόμα και τώρα. Μόνο που τώρα γνωρίζω ότι δεν πρόκειται να μου κάνουν τίποτα, ότι δεν πρέπει να τις φοβάμαι. Δεν με εμποδίζουν στο να κάνω τη ζωή μου. Τις αφήνω απλά όπως έρχονται έτσι να φεύγουν. Δεν μπορώ δηλαδή να σου πω ότι δεν υπάρχουν στιγμές που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό κάποιες από τις σκέψεις αυτές. Αυτό, όμως, που έχει αλλάξει είναι η βαρύτητα που τους δίνω πια. Και η σημασία που τους δίνω τώρα είναι μηδενική. Αυτό ήταν και το μεγάλο μου κέρδος από την αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματός μου, ότι έμαθα να προσπαθώ και να πετυχαίνω κάποιες φορές να \"φιλτράρω\" τις σκέψεις μου, να δίνω σημασία μόνο σε αυτές που πρέπει. 
Το μυαλό υπάρχει για να σκέφτεται! Το τι θα σκεφτεί δεν μπορείς να το προβλέψεις. Αυτό όμως που είναι στο χέρι μας είναι να μην \"κολλάμε\" σε σκέψεις που είναι αρνητικές. Και αυτό, είμαι σίγουρος ότι, θα το πετύχεις. Ειλικρινά το πιστεύω, γιατί από αυτά που έχεις γράψει μέχρι τώρα φαίνεσαι άνθρωπος που ψάχνεται και σκέφτεται απέναντι στο πρόβλημά του. Το μόνο που σε \"συμβουλεύω\", λοιπόν, είναι να συνεχίσεις να έχεις πίστη στον εαυτό σου και όλα θα πάνε καλά.
Για οτιδήποτε άλλο χρειαστείς, χαρά μου να σε βοηθήσω αν μπορώ.
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

Υ.Γ. Όσο για τον καφέ, δεκτή η πρότασή σου αν κάποια στιγμή βρεθούμε σε κοντινή απόσταση. Στο γράφω γιατί μένω στα Χανιά. :-)

----------


## SpyrosGR21

Χανια, ε οποτε βρεθεις Αθηνα στειλε μηνυμα εδω.. Ειναι οντως ετσι, καθομαι το ψαχνω γιατι νιωθω ετσι, το πολεμαω οσο μπορω, εχω βρει ηδη σκεψεις επιθεσης στις σκεψεις τις αρνητικες και μπορω να πω πολλες φορες με ξεχνανε σε μεγαλο σημειο.. Προσπαθω να το παλεψω οσο μπορω, πηγαινω και σε εναν ειδικο ψυχικης υγειας (2 φορες εχω παει ως τωρα). Υπαρχουν φορες που με πιανουν καποια αγχη, οταν πχ. επειδη δεν εχω φαει καλα ολη τη μερα και νιωσω αδυναμια με πιανει παραπανω αγχος (τουλαχιστον εχω μαθει να μην φτανψ στο πανικο πια) γιατι φοβαμαι μηπως λιποθυμησω η παθω κατι... Αλλα ενταξει το παλυεω γενικα.

----------


## Alex32

> _Originally posted by zoe_23_
> α ρε αλεξη τα ιδια ακριβως σκεφτομαι κι εγω...αν και δεν εχ ω λιποθυμησει ποτε...σκεφτομαι μη το παθω την ωρα τοα αρραβωνα και τρελενομαι απο τωρα...


Θα πεις ότι είναι από τη συγκίνηση Ζωη!!!! Μην αγχώνεσαι όμως από τώρα και προακαταβάλεσαι αρνητικά.
Φιλικά
Αλέξης

----------


## zoe_23

αρε αλεξη με κανες και γελασα!!!οταν γινει οαρραβωνας θα σου πω εντυπωσεις...ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρη οτι θα παθω κρισουλα!!θαρθει κι αυτη να μου ευχηθει...καταλαβαινεις αυτος που εχω διπλα μου τι τραβαει καθε μερα μαζι μου...αλλα γενικα για ολους θεωρουμε ειδανικη γυναικα.ομορφη εξυπνη τρυφερη.αλλα εγω δεν θα με αντεχα στη θεση του....

----------


## alex30

Χρειάζεται και λίγο το χιούμορ Ζωή αρκεί βέβαια να μην προσβάλει η μειώνει τον άλλον. Υπάρχουν φορές που όπως λες θα σε επισκεφθεί καμιά κρισούλα το λέω και εγώ. Σήμερα το πρωί είχα μια μικρή κρίση. Όταν πέρασε είπα μέσα μου \"πάλι καλά και άρχισα να ανυσηχώ μήπως με ξέχασε\". Τα νέα σου από τον αρραβώνα θα είναι πολύ καλά. 
Φιλικά
Αλέξης

----------


## Narsil

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σας και για όσα γράψατε (κάποια μηνύματα πριν...)
Γειά σου βρε Ζωή και σ\' ευχαριστώ πολύ... τα καλύτερα και για τα ευχάριστα που διαβάζω...
Σπύρο γεια, διάβασα τα όσα γράφεις και αν και δεν προλαβαίνω ούτε να βήξω τον τελευταίο καιρό, έκατσα με πολύ ενδιαφέρον να γράψω.
Κατ\' αρχήν ΞΕΡΩ για τι πράγμα μιλάς! 
...και το ΞΕΡΕΙ πάρα πολύς κόσμος σε διαβεβαιώνω και όπως διαπιστώνεις και \'συ μέσα απ\' αυτό το forum... και το περνάει με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο! (πολύ μικρές οι παραλλαγές)
Πάρα πολύς κόσμος... και τώρα και από παλιά... μάλλον πιο σωστά, από παλιά και τώρα...
Κάτι λέει αυτό... σίγουρα δεν είναι τυχαίο...
Ο φόβος για τον θάνατο εξυπηρετούσε και εξυπηρετεί την πιο πετυχημένη μέθοδο ελέγχου, είτε συνειδητά, είτε υποσυνείδητα... και πολιτικά και θρησκευτικά και κοινωνικά, συνεπώς και διαπροσωπικά... γενικώς!
παλιότερα ειδικά κανείς δεν την γλύτωνε! το ένστικτο της επιβίωσης και τις αυτοσυντήρησης έχει γίνει το κύριο και βασικό όπλο οποιουδήποτε φασισμού.
Ένα παιδί που γεννιέται δεν φοβάται τον θάνατο, δεν φοβάται ν\' αρρωστήσει, δε φοβάται να χτυπήσει... γενικά δεν φοβάται τίποτα...
Ένας ενήλικας που φοβάται τον θάνατο, είτε μέσα απ\' τις αρρώστιες είτε μέσα από οτιδήποτε, κρύβει μέσα του ένα παιδί που του \"είπαν\" ή του έδειξαν, ή του έμαθαν, ότι ο θάνατος είναι κακό και φοβερό πράγμα!!! 
και μάλιστα, ακόμα χειρότερα, ...ότι ο θάνατος είναι ΤΙΜΩΡΙΑ!!! 
...έτσι ήταν, έτσι είναι... έτσι του είπαν, του έδειξαν με τον όποιον τρόπο, πίσω από κάθε φόβο, πίσω από οποιοδήποτε μάλωμά, πίσω από οποιοδήποτε \"κακό\" συνέβαινε, πίσω από οποιαδήποτε απώλεια... γιατί \"εκείνοι\" έτσι πίστευαν, γιατί σε \'κείνους έτσι είπαν... 
...μπορείς να δεις πόσο πίσω φτάνει αυτή η αλυσίδα τουλάχιστον στην Ελλάδα? 
από τη μία σκλαβιά στην άλλη και απ΄τον έναν πόλεμο στον άλλο και ότι μας περισσεύει το \"ρίχνουμε\" στη μοίρα, στον Θάνατο!!! 
Είναι ο θάνατος αυτό που μας φοβίζει??? πως και γιατί??? μας φοβίζει κάτι που δεν ξέρουμε??? 
κανείς δεν ξέρει! ...όχι μόνο εμείς!!! κανένας δεν γύρισε να μας πει εμπειρίες και όσοι \"επανήλθαν\" έχουν να πουν τα καλύτερα αν βασιστούμε έστω σ\' αυτούς!!! 
...εγώ ξέρω πως ότι βρήκα \"έτοιμο\" σ\' αυτή τη ζωή και ότι δεν εξαρτάται από μένα και γενικά απ\' τον άνθρωπο, είναι απλά υπέροχο και γεμάτο αγάπη... είναι σοφό! ο θάνατος γιατί να είναι διαφορετικός? ...άλλος τον σχεδίασε!?
ʼρα?...
ʼρα φοβόμαστε τον θάνατο σύμφωνα με ότι \"τον έχουμε συνδυάσει\" όσο είμαστε ...εν ζωή!
Τώρα ξέρω, ο φόβος είναι εκεί και δεν περνάει εύκολα! πολύπλοκοι οι μηχανισμοί και οι εγγραφές (οι νοητικοψυχολογικές) βαθιά ριζωμένες, όμως άμα ήρθες αντιμέτωπος μ\' αυτά τα ερωτήματα τότε είσαι και έτοιμος για τις απαντήσεις... όταν μπαίνουμε στο πρόβλημα ξεκινάει και η λύση... οπότε μήν ανησυχείς... άλλωστε είπαμε, όπως όλοι μας, είσαι σε καλά χέρια...
(...μεταξύ μας και μην το πεις πουθενά... απ\' τον θάνατο δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι τίποτα... είναι ίσως η καλύτερη στιγμή της ζωής για αυτούς που φεύγουν... και μη με ρωτήσεις που το ξέρω, απλά το ξέρω, πάρτο... σαν Bonus πίστα! Α! και δεν το λέω για να σε κάνω να νιώσεις καλύτερα!)

ΥΓ:...θέλω να μοιραστώ με σας έναν καημό πρόσφατο και να διαμαρτυρηθώ γι\' αυτή την αδικία...
προσπαθώ να κόψω το τσιγάρο, είμαι 5 μέρες άκαπνη (αν εξαιρέσεις τον καπνό που μου βγαίνει απ\' τ\' αυτιά) λοιπόν... δεν μου φτάνει ο εκνευρισμός, δεν μου φτάνουν τα κιλά που αθροίζονται επικίνδυνα , δεν μου φτάνει η ακεφιά... δεν έχω τρόπο να χαλάσω και 50ευρο στα περίπτερα!!!
τα νεύρα μου!!! 
Καλή βδομάδα!

----------


## SpyrosGR21

Α ρε Ναρσιλ με ανεβασε πολυ το μηνυμα σου... Ειναι πολυ σωστα αυτα που γραφεις, εχεις δικιο σε πολλα. Φαντασου οτι στην αρχη ελεγα οτι ειμαι ο μονος που τα σκεφτομαι αυτα ετσι και τοτε ηταν ακομα πιο βουνο τα πραγματα....... Οσο για το καημο σου να ξερεις ειμαι διπλα σου γιατι και εγω τα ιδια περναω............μετα το προβλημα υγειας επρεπε να κοψω το τσιγαρο και σε νιωθω....

----------


## zoe_23

αλεξη μου ποτε δεν προσβαλομαι απο το χιουμορ εγω!!μακαρι να ειναι καλες οπως λες οι εντυπωσεις μου απο εκεινη τη μερα!narsil μου χαρηκα που επανηλθες στο φορουμ κι ευχαριστω για τις ευχες!φιλια σε ολους

----------


## Narsil

Σπύρο χαίρομαι αν βοήθησα και όσο για το τσιγάρο... τουλάχιστον κάποιος καταλαβαίνει στην παρούσα φάση.... Ευχαριστώ Ζ. !Είναι ωραίο να σε καλοσωρίζουνε!!! να\' σαι καλά...

----------


## alex30

ʼντε και τα \"ευχάριστα\" τώρα τα δικά μου. Μετά από αρκετό καιρό κάποιου ας πούμε μορατόριουμ με τον πανικό (έκανε κάποιες επισκέψεις αλλά αναχαιτιζόταν με επιτυχία και αυτές ήταν αραιές), σήμερα έκανε μια επανεμφάνιση δυναμική αναγκάζοντάς με να φύγω από το μέρος που ήμουν. Επέστρεψα σπίτι με ηθικόν όχι ακμαιότατον αλλά υπό του μηδενός. Αύριο και γενικά για κάποιες μέρες πρέπει να εκλπηρώσω μια υποχρέωση που έχω και να είμαι σε μέρος με κόσμο και λίγο κλειστό (σαν αγοραφοβικός που είμαι καταλαβαίνουν όσοι είναι πόσο με ευχαριστεί αυτό). Τις προηγούμενες μέρες τα πήγα καλά κάποιες ψιλοκρίσεις τις ξεπέρασα επιτόπου χωρίς παρατράγουδα αλλά ο άτιμος σήμερα με έπιασε αδιάβαστο και με έστειλε στο καναβάτσο. Κάνω τώρα μια ανασυγκρότηση δυνάμεων αν και η αυτοπεποίθησή μου λόγω της φυγής μου έπεσε σε επίπεδα χαμηλά. Θα δείξει το σκορ που θα καταλήξει αλλά από την πλευρά μου θέλω τη ρεβάνς να πάρω.

----------


## raphsssodos

Θα τα καταφέρεις αλ. Θέλεις τη ρεβάνς και θα την πάρεις...

----------


## nikigirl18

Αλεξ μου εχεις δειξει οτι εχεις τη δυναμη να το ξεπερνας,ενταξει μπορει να χρειαστηκε να γυρισεις σημερα ομως να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα τα καταφερεις και οτι ολα θα πανε καλα.
Μην το βαζεις κατω,
φιλακια πολλα :Wink:

----------


## zoe_23

Aλεξη μου δυναμικα !!!ο πανικος δεν ειναι τιποτα μπροστα στη δυναμη που κρυβουμε μεσα μας!ολοι μια απτα ιδια περναμε καθε μερα...υπομονη!φιλακια

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Αλέξη, η φαρμακευτική αγωγή που νομίζω ότι παίρνεις δεν σε έχει βοηθήσει ώστε να σταθεροποιηθεί η κατάσταση?

----------


## olga_soul

Αλέξη μου να σε ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι με τη σειρά μου αφού βέβαια απαντήσεις στην ερώτηση του Μιχάλη μιας και προηγείται (έτσι Μιχαλίνο μου....χι...χι :Smile: )....

Τα συμπτώματα των πανικών που σε ποιάνουν τώρα είναι τα ίδια σε ένταση με τα αρχικά που είχες προ αγωγής?
Σε ρωτάω γιατί και εγώ έχω κατά καιρούς σε κάποιες εκδηλώσεις πανικού (κάποιοι έστω και μετρημένοι πλέον με απομάκρυναν από τα γεγονότα) , αλλά η ένταση των συμπτωμάτων δεν έχει καμία πλέον σχέση με αυτή που βίωνα πριν χρόνια.......

Τώρα δε στις περισσότερες κοσμικές εκδηλώσεις τις πιο πολλές φορές φορές με διαπερνούν σαν ένα ήπιο κύμα που φεύγει με λίγη ταχυπαλμία στιγμιαία και παραμένω στους χώρους χωρίς να φεύγω......

Περιμένω τις δικές σου αντιδράσεις σχετικά με το θέμα μιας και εσύ τους βιώνεις όπως και εγώ χρόνια τώρα....

ΦΙΛΙΑ! :Smile:

----------


## alex30

Βασικά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το κουράγιο που μου δώσατε μέσα από τα μηνύματά σας. Ήταν ότι καλύτερο εκείνη την ώρα που τα διάβασα και με έκανε να αισθανθώ ότι έχω δίπλα μου ανθρώπους που καταλαβαίνουν τι περνάω και το δείχνουν με όλη τους την αγάπη. Θα ανοίξω ένα post να απαντήσω εκεί γιατί κάπου έχω κάνει κατάχρηση το post του φίλου Δημήτρη και αισθάνομαι άσχημα. 
Φιλικά 
Αλέξης

----------


## pratsdim

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
Αλέξη αυτό που έχω να γράψω για το ότι σε \"επισκέφθηκε\" πάλι μια αρκετά έντονη κρίση πανικού είναι ότι αυτό δεν μπορείς να το αποφύγεις, ειδικά όταν φτάνεις κοντά στο να ξεπεράσεις το πρόβλημά σου. Απλά, όσο περνάει ο καιρός και φιλοσοφείς το πρόβλημά σου, οι αντιστάσεις σου απέναντι σε κάθε μορφή κρίσης που θα ήλπιζε να σε επισκεφθεί θα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερες. Η όλη διαδικασία μοιάζει σα να αποκτάς κάποιου είδους \"αντισώματα\" απέναντι στον πανικό. (Αλήθεια πώς θα ονομάζονταν αν υπήρχαν? Πανισώματα ίσως? :-)))) ) 
Υπήρχανε φορές που ένιωθα ότι μπορεί να με πιάσει κρίση, αρκετό καιρό μετά από την τελευταία έντονη κρίση πανικού μου. Ίσως να ήτανε πραγματικές κρίσεις αλλά πιο μικρής \"κλίμακας\". Κάποιες από αυτές πάντως ήταν αρκετά ισχυρές. Ίσως ήταν κάτι σαν απονενοημένο διάβημα του πανικού μου που έβλεπε ότι δεν μπορεί να υπερισχύσει. :-)
Όσο για το post, δεν υφίσταται θέμα κατάχρησης γιατί πολύ απλά δεν είναι \"δικό μου\". Είναι όλων μας, όσων αντιμετωπίσαμε ή συνεχίζουμε να αντιμετωπίζουμε παρόμοια πραβλήματα. Και ίσως να είναι και πιο εύχρηστο να υπάρχει ένα post με συγκεντρωμένες αρκετές εμπειρίες αντί πολλών posts για κάθε εμπειρία. :-)
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## SpyrosGR21

Narsil να σε ρωτησω γιατι δε μπορω να μη το κανω καθε φορα που διαβαζω το μηνυμα σου το σκεφτομαι... Γραφεις \" (...μεταξύ μας και μην το πεις πουθενά... απ\' τον θάνατο δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι τίποτα... είναι ίσως η καλύτερη στιγμή της ζωής για αυτούς που φεύγουν... και μη με ρωτήσεις που το ξέρω, απλά το ξέρω, πάρτο... σαν Bonus πίστα! Α! και δεν το λέω για να σε κάνω να νιώσεις καλύτερα!) \"..... Καλα καταλαβες θα σε ρωτησω πως μου λες κατι τετοιο με τοση σιγουρια???? Παιδια εκει που απο Σαββατοπεριπου ειχα καταφερει και ειχα μειωσει ολες τις σκεψεις μου,την εμμονη και το φοβο για το θανατο που εχω, χτες και χωρις καποιο προφανη λογο ενιωσα παλι μεσα μου (χωρις λογο το τονιζω) ενα ξαφνικο αισθημα εντονης στεναχωριας και απογνωσης... Περασε μετα απο.....ερωτικα παιχνιδακια με μια \"φιλη\" γιατι ετυχε και ειμασταν μαζι αλλα μετα πιο αργα το βραδακι, ξαναενιωσα ετσι και με επιασαν κλαματα σαν μωρο..Εκλαιγα για μιση ωρα τουλαχιστον... Κοιτουσα φωτο στο κιν. της κοπελας μου που χωρισαμε προσφατα και εκλαιγα και αλλο. Μεχρι και φωτο δικες μου που κοιτουσα εκλαιγα.... Τι να πω.. Πεφτω για υπνο και το πρωι ξυπναω με μια διαθεση πιο κατω και απο πατο και με τις ιδιες παλι σκεψεις που νομιζα οτι σχεδον αφησα πισω. Νιωθω πολυ εντονα οτι ειμαι περαστικος απο τη ζωη (ετσι ειναι για ολους αλλα εγω το νιωθω ακομα πιο εντονα), και οτι και ενα εκανα ενιωθα χαλια γιατι σκεφτομουν \"θα πεθανω γμτ και δε μπορω να κανω κατι για αυτο.\" Και ενω ξερω οτι ετσι ειναι η ζωη ρε γμτ και ενω ειχα συνελθει αρκετα και απο τα δικα σας μηνυματα εδω που μου γραψατε και τα εριξα ολα τα εφοδια αυτα στη μαχη κατα αυτων των σκεψεων και της διαθεσης μου της πεσμενης, δε καταφερα να νιωσω καλυτερα μεσα μου παροτι ελεγα ναι εχω δικιο και εξυδετερωσα για λιγο καθε καη σκεψη. Ομως αυτο το ασχημο που ενιωθα μεσα μου μου τις επαναφερνε στο καπακι. Κ ετσι σκεφτηκα μηπως εχω καταθλιψη που οργανικα πια οι ορμονες τα εχουν παιξει και ετσι δε φτανει μονο η κουβεντα και οι σκεψεις αλλα πρεπει να φερω σε ισσοροπια την σεροτονινη μου....

----------


## zoe_23

σπυρο μου μην απογοητευεσαι...ολοι εχουμε ψυχικες μεταμπτωσεις..κι εγω οταν νιωθω σωματικα χαλια με παιρνει απο κατω...και λεω ποτε δε θα γινω καλα...και γιατι να βασανιζομαι και ολα τα συναφη,,,δημητρη εισαι καλα?εχω καιρο να μαθω νεα σου.ολα οκ?

----------


## Narsil

Καλησπέρα!
Αλέξη, διάβασα το κείμενο σου και ...χάρηκα!!!
Όχι απ΄το το σαδιστικό του χαρακτήρα μου αλλά γιατί πιστεύω πας πολύ καλά...
Οτιδήποτε ...πεθαίνει, λίγο πριν πεθάνει \"δυναμώνει\"...,έχει αναλαμπές όπως λέμε! 
π.χ. ένα κερί λίγο πριν σβήσει! οπότε πας καλά...
Σπύρο...
[- Νιωθω πολυ εντονα οτι ειμαι περαστικος απο τη ζωη (ετσι ειναι για ολους αλλα εγω το νιωθω ακομα πιο εντονα), και οτι και ενα εκανα ενιωθα χαλια γιατι σκεφτομουν \"θα πεθανω γμτ και δε μπορω να κανω κατι για αυτο.\" -]
...μπορείς!... να ζήσεις!!!

----------


## SpyrosGR21

Το ξερω Ναρσιλ, απλα ξερεις τι συμβαινει με μενα? Ξερω και πολυ καλα θα ελεγα τη \"θεωρια\" αλλα δε μπορω να την κανω πραξη. Ετσι νιωθω. Βασικα δεν ξερω τον τροπο να την κανω πραξη. Για να καταλαβεις δλδ. αν καποιος αυτη τη στιγμη ενιωθε οπως εγω θα ειχα να του πω απειρα πραγματα σαν συμβουλες. Παροτι τα ξερω λοιπον, ξερω πως ειναι, νιωθω αυτο που ειπα. Σαν να ξερω τη θεωρια και να μην μπορω να την εφαρμοσω στη πραξη.

----------


## alex30

> _Originally posted by pratsdim_
> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> Αλέξη αυτό που έχω να γράψω για το ότι σε \"επισκέφθηκε\" πάλι μια αρκετά έντονη κρίση πανικού είναι ότι αυτό δεν μπορείς να το αποφύγεις, ειδικά όταν φτάνεις κοντά στο να ξεπεράσεις το πρόβλημά σου. Απλά, όσο περνάει ο καιρός και φιλοσοφείς το πρόβλημά σου, οι αντιστάσεις σου απέναντι σε κάθε μορφή κρίσης που θα ήλπιζε να σε επισκεφθεί θα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερες. Η όλη διαδικασία μοιάζει σα να αποκτάς κάποιου είδους \"αντισώματα\" απέναντι στον πανικό. (Αλήθεια πώς θα ονομάζονταν αν υπήρχαν? Πανισώματα ίσως? :-)))) ) 
> Υπήρχανε φορές που ένιωθα ότι μπορεί να με πιάσει κρίση, αρκετό καιρό μετά από την τελευταία έντονη κρίση πανικού μου. Ίσως να ήτανε πραγματικές κρίσεις αλλά πιο μικρής \"κλίμακας\". Κάποιες από αυτές πάντως ήταν αρκετά ισχυρές. Ίσως ήταν κάτι σαν απονενοημένο διάβημα του πανικού μου που έβλεπε ότι δεν μπορεί να υπερισχύσει. :-)
> Όσο για το post, δεν υφίσταται θέμα κατάχρησης γιατί πολύ απλά δεν είναι \"δικό μου\". Είναι όλων μας, όσων αντιμετωπίσαμε ή συνεχίζουμε να αντιμετωπίζουμε παρόμοια πραβλήματα. Και ίσως να είναι και πιο εύχρηστο να υπάρχει ένα post με συγκεντρωμένες αρκετές εμπειρίες αντί πολλών posts για κάθε εμπειρία. :-)
> Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
> Δημήτρης


Σωστά Δημήτρη. Αποκτάς αντισώματα αφού πλεόν οι αντιστάσεις στο άγχος και τον πανικό είναι μεγαλύτερες. Και όπως λες και οι κλίμακες μικρότερες. Τα διαβήματά του (πολύ περιγραφική τοποθέτηση και ωραία) ο άτιμος τα κάνει. Εντάξει ας τα κάνει. Όλα στο πρόγραμμα είναι. Συμφωνώ ότι καλύτερο είναι σε ένα ποστ να μαζευτούν οι εμπειρίες μας και αφού από όσο κατάλαβα συναινείς το ποστ σου είναι πολύ καλό για να γίνει αυτό. Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθειά σας και την κατανόησή σας. 
Φιλικά
Αλέξης

----------


## SpyrosGR21

Το πρωι (6 η ωρα) εκει που κοιμομουν μια χαρα ξυπνησα μεσα στο αγχος σε κατασταση πανικου χωρις λογο. . . . . Μαλλον καποιο ονειρο η το στομαχι μου που με τρελανε στον πονο και γιαυτο ξυπνησα. Σημασια εχει οτι λογω αυτου επαθα κριση πανικου (μικρη ευτυχως), που με εκανε ομως να φυγω απο το σπιτι του ξαδερφου μου που συνηθως κοιμαμαι και να παω 6 η ωρα πισω σπιτι μου, μετα απο 1.5 μηνα........ Τελικα τελειως δε σε ξεχνανε ε, με μια αφορμουλα ειναι ετοιμες να στην πεσουν... Με πηγε πισω το γεγονος αυτο μεσα μου σε ψυχολογια εκει που ειχα αρχισει να βαζω τις σκεψεις σε μια...ταξη.. Αλλα θα το παλεψω. Το μονο κακο: ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ.

----------


## zoe_23

σπυρο μου τελευταια φορα που επαθα κι εγω κριση πανικου πριν εναμισι μηνα ηταν μεσα στον μεσημεριατικο υπνο...ειδικα το μεσημερι εχω παντα μια υπερενταση...ασε...

----------


## alex30

> _Originally posted by SpyrosGR21_
> Το πρωι (6 η ωρα) εκει που κοιμομουν μια χαρα ξυπνησα μεσα στο αγχος σε κατασταση πανικου χωρις λογο. . . . . Μαλλον καποιο ονειρο η το στομαχι μου που με τρελανε στον πονο και γιαυτο ξυπνησα. Σημασια εχει οτι λογω αυτου επαθα κριση πανικου (μικρη ευτυχως), που με εκανε .........


Σπύρο αυτό που αναφέρεις να ξυπνήσεις κατά τη διάρκεια του ύπνου με πανικό το έχω πάθει αρκετές φορές. Όσες φορές ξύπνησα είχα αδιαθεσία (ανακάτεμα ή καούρα) στο στομάχι. Αυτό με άγχωνε και με οδηγούσε σε κρίση πανικού κάποιες φορές. Φυσικά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι όποιος ξυπνά με ενόχληση στο στομάχι παθαίνει και πανικό!! Απλώς μια απλή αδιαθεσία την υπερέβαλλα, την παρερμήνευσα και ο πανικός άλλο που δεν ήθελε για να με κάνει παρέα. Τελικά Ζωή και Σπύρο ούτε στον ύπνο μας δε μας αφήνει ήσυχους από ότι βλέπω!! 
Φιλικά
Αλέξης

----------


## SpyrosGR21

Και σε εμενα το ιδιο εγινε, υπερεβαλλα την αδιαθεσια και την παρερμηνευσα. Ασε που με το που μπαινω στο αμαξι και βγαινω εθνικη να παω προς σπιτι απο Αιγαλεω, με πιανει ο φοβος μηπως λιποθυμησω ενω οδηγω..χαχα....Αστα ρε Αλεξη, εξαιτιας αυτου του πανικου του πρωινου ειμαι ακομα με εναν αδιακιαολογητο φοβο τωρα μεσα μου..... Δε ξερω νιωθω φοβο,φοβο και παλι φοβο. Αν με ρωτησεις τι δε ξερω τι να σου πω... Νιωθω μια ταραχη εσωτερικη, ενα φοβο... Και τα πηγαινα τοσο καλα τις προηγ. μερες.. Και αυτος ο φοβος με πιανει κυριως οταν εχει λιγο κρυο εξω και συνεφια..... Εποχικη καταθλιψη πανω στην ηδη υπαρχουσα ψυχολογικη μου κατασταση?? Τι ωραια..

----------


## Narsil

έχεις δίκιο Σπύρο, για τη θεωρία και την πράξη ...
λοιπόν...
για μένα τα πράγματα ξεκίνησαν κάπως έτσι...
Σε κάθε \"κρίση\" (όπως και σε κάθε άλλη κατάσταση) 2 πράγματα \"παίζουν\", λογική (νοητικό ή απλά σκέψεις) και συναίσθημα,
όταν ζεις αυτές τις κρίσεις μπορείς να τα διαχωρίσεις?
Δηλ. αυτό που συμβαίνει συνήθως είναι οι σκέψεις να απορροφούν και να εκτονώνουν το συναίσθημα ή την συναισθηματική κατάσταση, αυτό γιατί η ενέργεια κάπως πρέπει να εκτονωθεί κ εφόσον μπλοκάρεται στο στομάχι-πνεύμονες -λαιμό (συνήθως) ανεβαίνει στο κεφάλι και γίνεται \"σκέψεις\"! στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση πολύ άσκημες ακριβώς για να υποστηρίξουν το συναίσθημα...

[-Σαν να ξέρω τη θεωρία και να μην μπορώ να την εφαρμόσω στη πράξη.-]

σαν να ακούω τον εαυτό μου...
αυτό συμβαίνει όταν το μυαλό παίζει και το ρόλο της παρόρμησης... αντικαθιστά δηλ. και το συναίσθημα, θυμάμαι μια από τις πιο συνηθισμένες μου φράσεις ήταν \"δεν ξέρω τι να νιώσω...\", κάθε πράξη όμως είναι κίνηση, το ένιωθα το σώμα μου?
Αν μπορέσεις ν΄αδειάσεις το μυαλό και να επικεντρωθείς στο σώμα σου θα δεις που είναι το μπλοκάρισμα... το στομάχι σφίγγει? νιώθεις να έχεις πάρει μια μεγάλη ανάσα και να μην μπορείς να την αφήσεις? νιώθεις να μην έχεις ανάσα? σφίγγεις το σαγόνι? ο αυχένας και οι ώμοι μαζεύονται? προσπάθησα για αρχή να ανακουφίσω αυτά τα σημεία αλλά και να παρατηρήσω τι συμβαίνει στο καθένα... και τι νιώθω στο καθένα (πχ. εγώ έλεγα ότι πόναγε η καρδιά μου αλλά ο πόνος ήταν άλλοτε σαν κάτι να την σφίγγει και άλλοτε σαν κάτι να την έχει πλακώσει)
Μπορείς να διακρίνεις τι νιώθεις? και μη μου πεις μόνο φόβο γιατί εδώ μιλάμε για κάτι πιο ακραίο...μιλάμε για τρόμο έτσι? άλλωστε ο πανικός δεν είναι ένα συναίσθημα, είναι μια κατάσταση με πολλά συναισθήματα...
Σπύρο γενικά θα σε βοηθήσει το να μπορέσεις να εστιάζεις στο κέντρο σου που είναι στο στομάχι και αυτό γίνεται με ανάσες και χαλάρωση αλλά κατά τ\' άλλα, γενικά το όλο θέμα δεν είναι κάτι που αντιμετωπίζεται με όποιες παρεμφερείς εμπειρίες και γνώμες, ίσως να πρέπει να κοιτάξεις το θέμα της ψυχοθεραπείας (sorry αλλά δε θυμάμαι αν κάπου γράφεις αν έχεις επισκεφτεί κάποιον ειδικό)...
θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ...

----------


## SpyrosGR21

Ναι εχω αρχισει με εναν ειδικο αλλα ξερεις μολις δυο συναντησεις εχω κανει και απλα σημειωνει ολα οτι του λεω ως τωρα. Που νομιζω ετσι κανουν στις πρωτες συναντησεις. Ε και οχι μονο, συζητησαμε και καμποσο μου ειπε και καποια πραγματα αλλα οχι ψυχοθεραπεια ξερω γω. Ε ναι γιαυτο το λογο ξεκινησα κιολας, να διωξω ολες τις ασχημες σκεψεις,την εμμονη με το θανατο,το αγχος και συναμα το πανικο. Α κατι καλο, τωρα πριν λιγο στο σπιτι της κοπελας μου, μετα απο σκληρη........\"γυμναστικη\" ενιωσα χαλια το στομαχι μου και παραλιγο να φτασει για πανικο αλλα τα καταφερα και το μονο που ενιωσα ηταν ενα σφιξιμο στο στομαχι και λιγο ετσι ανησυχια.... Ολεε

----------


## alex30

> _Originally posted by SpyrosGR21_
> Ναι εχω αρχισει με εναν ειδικο αλλα ξερεις μολις δυο συναντησεις εχω κανει και απλα σημειωνει ολα οτι του λεω ως τωρα. Που νομιζω ετσι κανουν στις πρωτες συναντησεις. Ε και οχι μονο, συζητησαμε και καμποσο μου ειπε και καποια πραγματα αλλα οχι ψυχοθεραπεια ξερω γω. Ε ναι γιαυτο το λογο ξεκινησα κιολας, να διωξω ολες τις ασχημες σκεψεις,την εμμονη με το θανατο,το αγχος και συναμα το πανικο. Α κατι καλο, τωρα πριν λιγο στο σπιτι της κοπελας μου, μετα απο σκληρη........\"γυμναστικη\" ενιωσα χαλια το στομαχι μου και παραλιγο να φτασει για πανικο αλλα τα καταφερα και το μονο που ενιωσα ηταν ενα σφιξιμο στο στομαχι και λιγο ετσι ανησυχια.... Ολεε


Σπύρο η σκληρή.....\"γυμναστική\" είναι από τα καλύτερα αγχολυτικά, μυοχαλαρωτικά......Σκέψου πόσο ωραία είναι με την κοπέλα σου και άσε τον πανικό να προσπαθεί να κάνει τα γνωστά πλέον δικά του. Με το γιατρό καλά έκανες και ξεκίνησες και νομίζω ότι θα πάρεις τις απαντήσεις σε αυτά που σε απασχολούν. Το κυριότερο που έχεις είναι από όσο έχω καταλάβει η θέληση να τελειώνεις με αυτήν την κατάσταση. Αυτή η θέληση δίνει πολύ μεγάλη δύναμη σε αυτόν που την έχει. Καλή προσπάθεια και καλές επιτυχίες Σπύρο σου ευχομαι.
Φιλικά
Αλέξης

----------


## SpyrosGR21

Thank u φιλε μου αλεξη, και σε σενα ευχομαι να ξεμπερδευεις γρηγορα με οτι σε απασχολει. Οσο για τις σεξουαλικες σχεσεις, πιστευω ειναι το καλυτερο φαρμακο σε τετοιες καταστασεις....

----------


## Elisabeth_P

Καλημερα σε ολους. Καινουρια εβδομαδα, ειμαι στο γραφειο και αναρωτιεμαι τι μου επιφυλασσει στη συνεχεια η μερα μου..
Πολυ ελπιδοφορα τα μηνυματα που διαβασα σ αυτην την καταχωρηση.. Μολις σημερα τη διαβασα ολοκληρη. Θυμηθηκα τη δικη μου περιπτωση, που αν και τωρα θεωρω πως την εχω αφησει πισω μου, οι μνημες της ταλαιπωριας μου ειναι ακομα αρκετα ζωντανες. Εχω την εντυπωση πως κανεις δεν θεραπευεται εντελως απο την καταθλιψη, με την εννοια οτι ακομα κι οταν την ξεπερασει, δεν επιστρεφει ακεραιος στην προηγουμενη κατασταση του. Πχ εγω πριν να \"αρρωστησω\" ημουν ενα πολυ σκληρο ατομο, με πολυ εγωισμο και αδιαφορια για τους αλλους. Επιπλεον, δηλωνα αθεη.. Τωρα ειμαι εντελως το αντιθετο. Νιωθω πως ο πονος ειναι ενα ειδος \"καθαρσης\". Σε κανει πιο ευαισθητο τοσο για τον εαυτο σου, οσο (τι δωρο!) και για τους αλλους. Να δειχνεις κατανοηση, να συμπασχεις. Να αισθανεσαι¨\"ανθρωπος\". Προσωπικα ετσι αντιλαμβανομουν την καταθλιψη. Σαν εναν πονο, πονο ψυχης, που εφθανε μεχρι την καρδια μου (εκφραζοταν δηλαδη και σωματικα). Ο πονος εφυγε καποτε. Η ευαισθησια εμεινε (και μου δημιουργει μπελαδες μερικες φορες! Τουλαχιστον δεν αισθανομαι πλεον την απειλη!).
Σκεφτομουν αυτα που ειπωθηκαν παραπανω για τον φοβο του θανατου. Θυμαμαι πως μ επιανε καθε βραδυ, οταν ηταν ωρα να παω για υπνο. Εκανα ατελειωτες προσευχες. Για ωρες. Να με ελεησει ο Θεουλης να ξυπνησω το πρωι, γιατι δε θελω να πεθανω, φοβαμαι πως ειμαι τοσο αμαρτωλη που θα καταληξω στα ταρταρα. Του ζητουσα να με βοηθησει να γινω καλυτερος ανθρωπος, να με βοηθησει να αλλαξω τη ζωη μου και να αποφευγω την αμαρτια.. Κλαιγοντας με μαυρο δακρυ.
Τελικα μ επαιρνε ο υπνος, οχι επειδη επαιρνα ελπιδες, αλλα επειδη ειχα εξαντληθει απο το φοβο, το κλαμα και απο τις πολυωρες προσευχες.. και μαλιστα χωρις καν να το καταλαβω.. Αργοτερα,στην εξελιξη της \"αρρωστιας\" μου, προσπαθουσα να εχω το μυαλο μου απασχολημενο, διαβαζοντας ενα βιβλιο συνηθως, και πιεζοντας τον εαυτο μου να συνεχισει, παρα τη νυστα, μεχρι να πεσω ξερη για υπνο, χωρις και παλι να το καταλαβαινω. Λειτουργουσε απολυτα. 
Οταν με επιανε πανικος, σε μερη με κοσμο, στην αρχη ετρεχα να φυγω. Δεν ηθελα να γινω θεαμα σε ολους αυτους τους αδιαφορους ανθρωπους γυρω μου. Αργοτερα, και αφου διαβασα παρα πολλα πραγματα για την αγαπη, που πρεσβευει η θρησκεια μας, ενιωσα μια εμπιστοσυνη και μια αγαπη προς τους ανθρωπους, που με διαχεει μεχρι και σημερα. Και σκεφτηκα πως δε με νοιαζει αν παθω κατι μεσα στο πληθος, γιατι ημουν σιγουρη πως καποιος θα με νοιαζοταν, καποιος θα με βοηθουσε.. Και σκεφτηκα κι ενα μικρο τρυκ: Καθε φορα που ενιωθα τον πανικο να πλησιαζει ( σ εμενα εμφανιζοταν σαν κατι που εμοιαζε με ζαλαδα, και μια θολουρα, σαν να σκοτεινιαζε ο κοσμος στο οπτικο μου πεδιο, αρχικα στην περιφερεια με κατευθυνση προς το κεντρο, συνοδευομενο απο βαθυ αισθημα τρομου και ταχυπαλμια), καρφωνα εντονα το βλεμμα μου σε ενα σταθερο σημειο, πχ εναν τοιχο, ενα δεντρο, και μαλιστα οσο πιο ανοιχτοχρωμο γινοταν γιατι τα σκουρα χρωματα ενισχυαν τη θολουρα μου. Παιρνοντας βαθειες ανασες, αδειαζα σιγα σιγα το κεφαλι μου απο σκεψεις μεχρι που εμενε κενο το μυαλο μου. Για μενα λειτουργησε η μελετη του αντικειμενου στο οποιο ειχα καρφωσει το βλεμμα μου: Το χρωμα του, το υψος του, η υφη του και ολα τα σχετικα. Μετα απο αυτο, ηταν ζητημα λιγων λεπτων να ηρεμησω και να ξεπερασω την κριση. Παντως πιστευω πως αυτο που με βοηθησε να αφησω πισω μου αυτον τον φοβο, ήταν η πιστη μου στους ανθρωπους και στην καλοσυνη τους. Και το λεω αυτο, γιατι απο τοτε που αφεθηκα στο φοβο μου, βασιζομενη στην υποστηριξη, ναι, ολων εκεινων των αγνωστων που με περιτριγυριζαν, ξενων, αλλα παρ ολ αυτα \"ανθρωπων\" (με τη φιλοσοφικη εννοια του ορου) εχασε τη δραματικοτητα του, την ισχυ του, την επιδραση του στην ψυχολογια και την καθημερινοτητα μου. Κι οχι μονο δεν επαθα ποτε τιποτα, αλλα και τον ξεπερασα σε πολυ συντομο χρονο.
Δεν ξερω αν θα βοηθησει καποιον η δικη μου εμπειρια. Ηθελα μονο να σημειωσω το εξης: Αυτη η πιστη μου στον ανθρωπο, με εχει βοηθησει απιστευτα στη ζωη μου ως τωρα. Εχω κανει παρα πολλους φιλους, η αγαπη και η εμπιστοσυνη που δειχνω στον καθενα απο αυτους μου επιστρεφεται πολλαπλασια, δεν εχω κανεναν εχθρο, και οταν χρειαζομαι κατι, μου προσφερεται χωρις ερωτησεις.. Το ιδιο βεβαια κανω κι εγω..

----------


## SpyrosGR21

Εχεις δικιο. Η καταθλιψη ειναι απο τις καταστασεις που αφηνουν κατι πισω τους. Και να την ξεπερασεις δε θα εισαι ακριβως το ιδιο ατομο. Οχι απαραιτητα οτι ειναι κακο αυτο γιατι οπως λες σε αλλαζει σαν ανθρωπο και σε κανει πιο ευαισθητο και να πιστευεις σε αξιες οπως φιλια,αγαπη,εμπιστοσυνη ακομα περισσοτερο... Πιστευω πως ειναι μια φαση συνειδητοποιησης του οτι στη ζωη αυτα εχουν κυριως σημασια τελικα.

----------


## annia

kalispera k apo emena  :Smile: 
tha ithela k egw me tin seira mou na moirastw ton pono mou me esas (tiheroulides:P)
to skiniko ksekinise prin peripou 2 mines. ehw paei diakopes me parea (den kserw an ehei simasia alla mesa stin parea einai k ena paidi pou mou arese tote, to anaferw giati genika to thema den pigaine kala opote psilostenahwriomoun me auto) k ehoume bei stin thalassa. apo mikri enoiwtha ena shetiko fovo gia tin thalassa ws pros to poso vathia paei kaneis alla edaksei kata kairous den to skeftomoun kan.genika den eiha mexri tote kobiasei na bw i na kolibisw.bainoume loipon mesa eihe poli kima k aera k genika den itan k oi kaliteres sinthikes.ekei pou skeftomai oti noiwthw ligo kourasmeni,koitaw pros ta pisw pros tin akti dld k skeftomai oti isws eimai ligo makria k prepei na vgw pros ta eksw.me to pou skeftomai oti ehw kourastei k tha nai ligo diskolo isws, petaei mia kopela apo tin parea tin lathos ataka stin lathos stigmi \"ehete ktlvei oti mas paei pros ta mesa?\". e ekei ta eida ola. apla lew \"paidia den borw na anapneusw voithiste me ligo\" k tetoia. tsp me ta polla oso vgainame pros ta eksw i dispnoia mikraine k thumamai mono 2 fores pou skeftika oti den tha ta kataferw na vgw eksw me epiase se simeio pou na me pnigei. genika dld anatrehontas twra ekei (pou ehw akousei kapoia pragmata gia to thema) vlepw kathara oti itan olo fovos. ekei den to pira san krisi panikou (den thewrw oti itan oloklirwmenos) noiwthw oti apla gennithike mia fovia. apo ekei k pera omws mou he meinei o fovos k enoiwtha leipsi me tin ennoia oti eimai diakopes k oloi platsourizoun sta vathia enw egw eftana mexri ekei pou patwna k auto noiwthontas k tharalea (twra to vlepw san katorthwma pou eiha men tin fovia alla to prospathousa).to thema den sunehistike, girisa apo adeia piga stin douleia mou ola kala fainomenika, apla mou he meinei mia mikri \"thlipsi\" oti den boresa na perasw oso kala ithela k oti mallon apektisa fovia k den tha ksanakolibisw sta vathia. akougetai isws asteio alla eiha apo mikri megali agapi gia tin thalassa k ta parelkomena. douleia loipon ta kefalia mesa ola kala.
stin deyteri adeia mou eiha 2-3 protaseis k i alitheia einai oti eiha aghwthei apo prin giati 1.ithela na paw se olous k gia na min stenahwrisw kanena k gia na noiwsw oti aksiopoiw tin adeia mou sto epakro (mexri perisi den eiha polles meres adeias k to ha apwthimeno) k 2.fovomoun oti o,ti k na kanw den tha borousa na harw tin thalassa giati gia mena to kirio haraktiristiko twn diakopwn mexri tote itan i thalassa. to aghos auto eihe apotelesma na min ehw poli oreksi gia diakopes. enoiwtha omws oreksi gia ksekourasi, ksapla k genika mia katastasi \"den kanw tpt\". oi prwtes meres kilisan wraia stin \"vasi mou\" hwris na paw pouthena k ksekourastika k enoiwsa poli wraia. meta apo kapoies meres eiha idi kseperasei to orio pou eiha uposhethei stous prwtous pou me perimenan opote apofasisa (oxi k me trelo kefi) na paw. ekei den vrika k tis pio euharistes sinthikes k stin triti mera enoiwsa apla mia disforia. ston dromo tis epistrofis perasa tin prwti (pisteuw) krisi panikou - it\'s official!!!I am one of them!!!sto leofwreio mesa na noiwthw ligo poli auta pou ehw akousei pio panw k den thelw epanalamvanw kiriws gia atoma pou einai akoma pio nea apo mena sto thema k den thelw na tous dimiourgw disarestes eikones hwris logo.eiha tin terastia tihi, mia kopela apo tin vasiki mou parea na mas ehei pei oti ehei kriseis panikou k oti episkeptetai psihologo k oti einai se kalo dromo k tin ehei voithisei.tin pira apeutheias til k eutihws me voithise poli. thumamai oti sto prwto lepto pou tis to pa pire ufos giatrou-mamas k me ena poli gluko tropo mou eipe \"ti eheis? ti noiwtheis\" sa na mou leei den einai tpt vre hazo alla pes mou. tis periegrapsa k mou pe oti einai kati diko mou, enas fovos pou den einai logikos k oti ehw eglwvisei ton eauto mou se auto ton fovo enw ehw k alles epiloges (mou fere paradeigma oti borw na piasw kouventa se kapoion dipla mou i na anoiksw to laptop k na valw tainia). tis eipa oti den ehw oreksi na kanw kati allo k mou pe oti eimai hazi k na anoiksw twra to laptop. sta 5 lepta tainias (borei na lew k poli) to ha ksehasei, eihan figei ola ta subtwmata k genika enoiwtha iremi k anakoufismeni. sigoura den itan oti den fovomoun alla enoiwsa poli tiheri pou mou perase. otan girisa spiti k me to pou adikrisa tin aderfi mou evala ta klammata (itan to prwto diko mou atomo pou evlepa meta apo auto), eiha idi kanonisei poto eksw k enw fovomoun apisteuta na paw eipa oti twra einai pou prepei na paw. etsi k egine, ekei den me epiase kati alla omologoumenws polles fores fovithika pws tha me piasei. 
apo ekei k pera oso eiha adeia, den piga alles diakopes k tis prwtes 2-3 meres afou sunevi auto enoiwtha oti ehw kati sovaro k oti tha halasw oli tin zwi mou, oti tha hasw tin douleia mou tous filous mou k tha arhizw na fainomai kineza stous girw mou.skeftika oti protimousa na ehw tin sovaroteri organiki astheneia para na hasw ta logika mou. auto i alitheia einai oti akoma to pisteuw k borei na einai poli adiko den kserw...tsp meta apofasisa oti k me metria logika prepei na vgw eksw na kanw kati den borousa na menw etsi den upirhe noima k an me epiane tha tilefwnousa se kapoia atoma back up pou kserane.i idea k mono oti eiha 2-3 atoma pou tha itan express service an hreiazotan me ekane na min ta hreiastw.auti i aisthisi asfaleias. ekei pou nomiza oti eihe perasei k ola kala etihe mia kopela na mou pei gia mia fili tis pou pigaine se psihologo k o tropos pou milise gi auti tin kopela me peirakse (ektos allwn eipe k oti i kopela eihe arrwsto mialo) k htipise akrivws panw stin deuteri fovia pou eiha apoktisei prosfata (oti hanw ta logika mou). me piase gia liga lepta piestika omws k den tis eipa tpt k prospathisa na min to deiksw. girisa spiti iremisa, piga mathima k ekeini i mera diorthwthike eukola eutihws.
tin alli mera omws to prwi stin douleia gia kamia wra enoiwtha tromera neura k arketa eueksapti (pragma pou den me poliharaktirizei k sinithws ehw arketi dosi humor se o,ti stravo) k me piase fovos oti den tha boresw na elegksw ta neura mou, pira pali tin fili mou til k tis eipa oti aisthanomai etsi k mou pe oti einai fusiologiko. ekeini i mera (ehtes) kilise upotonika k apla psilostenahwrimeni giati enoiwtha pali oti kati me nikaei k den m afinei na harw.
pira mia psihologo til k mou eipe oti oute ehtes oute simera tha borouse, etsi skeftika oti prepei na to prospathisw gia liges meres estw na mai cool mexri na milisw.
simera me pire til k me rwtise gi aurio k i alitheia einai oti den kserw an prepei na paw i oxi. oi perissoteroi nomizw lene oti prepei na paw, apo tin alli mipws ta ehw megalopioisei k otan teineis na megalopoieis ta pragmata sto telos ta megalwneis?edw akrivws tha ithela tin voitheia opoiou pisteuei oti ehei mia kali apopsi sto thema k kiriws tou pratsdim (proskinw) k tou alex30 pou ap oso diavasa thewrw oti boroun na voithisoun.
kserw oti itan terastio to post, fadazomai k kourastiko alla min ksehnate oti ta hw prosfata k oxi kala taksinomimena k kiriws oti den ehw paei se kapoion psihologo gia na fwtisw mono ta simeia pou ehoun simasia. to humor pou isws itan ligo mauro se kapoies periptwseis einai kati pou me haraktirizei k hwris auto nomizw den tha ta kataferna, as me sughwresei omws kapoios pou den vlepei kapoio asteio alla thigw k proswpiko tou viwma, no hard feelings.
sas euharistw pou me diavasate  :Stick Out Tongue: 
euhomai k egw me tin seira mou omorfes eikones, omorfa viwmata, zesta k omorfa sunaisthimata, polli agapi k dunami gia ola

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by annia_
> pira mia psihologo til k mou eipe oti oute ehtes oute simera tha borouse, etsi skeftika oti prepei na to prospathisw gia liges meres estw na mai cool mexri na milisw.
> simera me pire til k me rwtise gi aurio k i alitheia einai oti den kserw an prepei na paw i oxi. oi perissoteroi nomizw lene oti prepei na paw, apo tin alli mipws ta ehw megalopioisei k otan teineis na megalopoieis ta pragmata sto telos ta megalwneis?edw akrivws tha ithela tin voitheia opoiou pisteuei oti ehei mia kali apopsi sto thema k kiriws tou pratsdim (proskinw) k tou alex30 pou ap oso diavasa thewrw oti boroun na voithisoun.


Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
καλώς όρισες annia. Ελπίζω και εύχομαι να βοηθηθείς από τις εμπειρίες και τις απόψεις που περιγράφονται και εκφράζονται στο forum.
Στο κυρίως θέμα τώρα! :-) Προσωπική μου γνώμη και εκτίμηση αναφορικά με την επίσκεψη σε ψυχολόγο: όσο το αφήνεις τόσο δεν πρόκειται να πας, γιατί απλά θα εφησυχάζεις στο \"άσ\'το για άλλη μέρα..\". Κι εγώ, μέχρι να το πάρω απόφαση να τον επισκεφθώ, πέρασα από μύρια κύματα. Το ανέβαλα συνεχώς και όλο αυτό γιατί απλά δεν μπορούσα να αποδεχθώ ότι ΕΓΩ χρειάζομαι ψυχολόγο. Θέμα ταμπού, βλέπεις, για εμένα μέχρι τότε. 
Από την πρώτη κιόλας επίσκεψη κατάλαβα ότι αυτός ο αυτοδημιούργητος φόβος για την έννοια \"ψυχολόγος\" δεν είχε υπόσταση. Είναι ένας άνθρωπος που, όπως και κάθε άλλος ειδικός για κάθε άλλο πρόβλημα, μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει και να σε \"σπρώξει\" στη λύση. Προσωπικά, με βοήθησε πολύ στο να καταλάβω ότι αυτά που σκεφτόμουνα, αυτά που φοβόμουνα, τα είχα δημιουργήσει μόνος μου. Τίποτα δεν πρόκειται να μου έκαναν και τίποτα δεν πρόκειται να πάθαινα. Ήταν μια περίοδος αδυναμίας στη ζωή μου και ο φόβος είχε βρει την \"κερκόπορτα\" του εαυτού μου και είχε μπει μέσα μου. Κι εκείνη την περίοδο, πραγματικά, χρειαζόμουνα βοήθεια από κάποιον, όπως κι αν ονομάζονταν, είτε ψυχολόγος, είτε παθολόγος, είτε υδραυλικός.. :-) Μην \"κολλάς\", λοιπόν, στην ονομασία.
Όσο για την αμφιβολία σου για τον αν έχεις μεγαλοποιήσει τις καταστάσεις, είναι αυτή ακριβώς που περιγράφει την κατάσταση του πανικού. Μεγαλοποιούμε πράγματα και καταστάσεις με αποτέλεσμα το έδαφος για τον πανικό να γίνεται πρόσφορο. Εγώ μεγαλοποιούσα τα σωματικά μου συμπτώματα, κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να μεγαλοποιούσε κάτι άλλο. Αυτή η διόγκωση των συμπτωμάτων μου ήταν η βάση των δικών μου πανικών.
Μη φοβάσαι να αποδεχθείς ότι περνάς μια κάπως δύσκολη κατάσταση. Είναι σημείο-κλειδί αυτή η αποδοχή του προβλήματος. Από τη στιγμή που αποδέχθηκα ότι έχω πρόβλημα, άρχισε και η αντίστροφη μέτρηση για αυτό.
Συμπερασματικά, λοιπόν, μη φοβάσαι καθόλου την επίσκεψη στον ψυχολόγο σου. Δεν έχεις να χάσεις απολύτως τίποτα. Και μαζί του, να είσαι σίγουρη ότι, θα ορίσετε ακριβώς το πρόβλημα. 
Και κάτι άλλο, τον ψυχολόγο μου τον επισκέφτομαι ακόμα και σήμερα, όχι για να συζητήσω για τον πανικό, αλλά επειδή νιώθω πολύ όμορφα όταν ξέρω ότι υπάρχει κάποιος, στον οποίο μπορώ να πω οτιδήποτε με απασχολεί και να μου πει κάτι για αυτό.
Να είσαι πάντα καλά, σε οτιδήποτε μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω θα είμαι εδώ. :-)
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

Υ.Γ. Το επόμενο μήνυμά σου με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες έτσι? Ακόμη τσούζουν τα μάτια μου από την ανάγνωση των greeklish! :-))))

----------


## pratsdim

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
σημερινό κείμενο του pathfinder.gr περί φοβιών. Αρκετά ενδιαφερον.

http://news.pathfinder.gr/health/features/phobias.html

Δημήτρης

----------


## annia

καλησπέρα Δημήτρη  :Smile:  Σ ευχαριστώ για το μήνυμά σου κ καλώς σας βρίσκω  :Big Grin: 
Κάνω φιλότιμη προσπάθεια με τα ελληνικά γιατί γενικά παρά το ότι χρησιμοποιώ πολύ internet, έχω συνηθίσει με γκρικλις  :Frown: 
Λοιπόν έχεις δίκιο σίγουρα στο κομμάτι του ειδικού κ πραγματικά είμαι υπέρ του \"ο καθένας στον τομέα του\", κ όταν μιλάμε για την ψυχή μας (πηγή σχεδόν όλων στην ζωή μας) είναι σημαντικό να την προσέχουμε. 2 βασικοί λόγοι απλά που διστάζω. 1.Αυτή την στιγμή νοιώθω όμορφα, ασφαλής κ ότι μπορώ να ελέγξω αυτό το πράγμα (ακόμα κ την στιγμή που μου συνέβη έλεγα στον εαυτό μου ότι δεν είναι λογικό αυτό που νοιώθω κ τώρα νοιώθω ότι το χω απομυθοποιήσει) κ 2.Θες λόγω υπερανάλυσης (ας το πω έτσι να κρατήσω τον κόσμιο χαρακτήρα του topic:P) σκέφτομαι μήπως αυτό καταρίψει στο μυαλό μου την δική μου δύναμη. Δλδ αν πάω σε ψυχολόγο, δεν είναι εν μέρει σα να αρνούμαι την δυνατότητα ελέγχου του ίδιου μου του εαυτού? Κ δεν το λέω εγωιστικά ειλικρινά, αλλά δεν θέλω να πάω στο άλλο άκρο, αυτό της εξάρτησης. Κ ας βάλω κ ένα β στον 2ο λόγο : έχω ακούσει από αρκετό κόσμο ότι μεγάλη μερίδα ψυχολόγων θέλουν να εξαρτάσαι απ αυτούς με κυριότερο ενδιαφέρον το κέρδος. Οπότε γιατί κάποιος τέτοιος ψυχολόγος να μην μου δημιουργήσει επιπλέον προβλήματα για να έχει να λύνει? Αρκετά καχύποπτο, αλλά δεν μπορώ να παίξω με κάτι τέτοιο.
Κ έχω κ μια μεγάλη απορία από την προηγούμενη φορά, μου ακούγεσαι αρκετά ισοροπημένος (απόλαυση να το βλέπεις αυτό σ έναν άνθρωπο) κ όταν διάβασα ότι έχεις περάσει μελαγχολία (δεν το λέω υποτιμητικά follow me all) αφού είχες επισκεφθεί ψυχολόγο, σκέφτηκα απευθείας ότι αν εσύ που δεν είχες κ άσχημο background στο θέμα οικογένειας πέρασες κάτι τέτοιο μετά από ψυχολόγο, εγώ που είχα κάποια αρκετά άσχημα βιώματα, τί θα περάσω? Εσύ την μελαγχολία θεωρείς θα την περνούσες, πήγαινες δεν πήγαινες ψυχολόγο? Πρίν να εκδηλωθεί αυτό, ήσουν άνθρωπος που μεγαλοποιούσες τα πράγματα? Πολλές απορίες , με την ησυχία σου κ απαντάς σε όσες θες κ αισθάνεσαι καλά.
Σας ευχαριστώ κ πάλι  :Smile:

----------


## annia

Για την ιστορία έχω κλείσει ραντεβού για Τρίτη, παρά ότι το πρόγραμμά μου είναι φορτωμένο. Δε νομίζω ότι θα κάνει κακό, ίσως ξεκαθαρίσω κ κάποια πράγματα του παρελθόντος. Απλά έχω σίγουρα δεύτερες σκέψεις. Ωραίο το άρθρο είναι καλό να μαθαίνεις γι αυτό, το απομυθοποιείς. Να σαι καλά κ πάλι ρε συ Δημήτρη

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by annia_
> 2 βασικοί λόγοι απλά που διστάζω. 1.Αυτή την στιγμή νοιώθω όμορφα, ασφαλής κ ότι μπορώ να ελέγξω αυτό το πράγμα (ακόμα κ την στιγμή που μου συνέβη έλεγα στον εαυτό μου ότι δεν είναι λογικό αυτό που νοιώθω κ τώρα νοιώθω ότι το χω απομυθοποιήσει) κ 2.Θες λόγω υπερανάλυσης (ας το πω έτσι να κρατήσω τον κόσμιο χαρακτήρα του topic:P) σκέφτομαι μήπως αυτό καταρίψει στο μυαλό μου την δική μου δύναμη. Δλδ αν πάω σε ψυχολόγο, δεν είναι εν μέρει σα να αρνούμαι την δυνατότητα ελέγχου του ίδιου μου του εαυτού? Κ δεν το λέω εγωιστικά ειλικρινά, αλλά δεν θέλω να πάω στο άλλο άκρο, αυτό της εξάρτησης. Κ ας βάλω κ ένα β στον 2ο λόγο : έχω ακούσει από αρκετό κόσμο ότι μεγάλη μερίδα ψυχολόγων θέλουν να εξαρτάσαι απ αυτούς με κυριότερο ενδιαφέρον το κέρδος. Οπότε γιατί κάποιος τέτοιος ψυχολόγος να μην μου δημιουργήσει επιπλέον προβλήματα για να έχει να λύνει? Αρκετά καχύποπτο, αλλά δεν μπορώ να παίξω με κάτι τέτοιο.


Καλημέρα σε όλους,
γεια σου και πάλι annia. :-)
Όλα αυτά που γράφεις μου θυμίζουν ότι ακριβώς σκεφτόμουνα κι εγώ για το θέμα \"επίσκεψη σε ψυχολόγο\". Γιατί να χρειάζομαι βοήθεια? Είμαι ανίκανος να το ξεπεράσω μόνος μου? Λες να εξαρτηθώ από αυτόν και να μπω σε μια καινούρια οδυνηρή διαδικασία? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην ξαναπιστέψω ποτέ στον εαυτό μου αφού \"αναγκάζομαι\" να ζητήσω βοήθεια?...
Δεν είναι, όμως, έτσι τα πράγματα, όπως αποδείχτηκε. Απλά τότε , με την ψυχολογία που με διακατείχε, με τους φόβους που ένιωθα, με τον τρόμο που βίωνα απέναντι σε αυτό που περνούσα, κάθε τι που υπήρχε πιθανότητα να με \"ρίξει\" ακόμα πιο πολύ το έβλεπα σαν απειλή, σαν ανυπέρβλητο εμπόδιο. Έτσι ακριβώς έβλεπα και το να επισκεφθώ ψυχολόγο. Όπως και να έχει, έκανα αυτό το βήμα όταν ένιωσα ότι έχω φτάσει πια στο μηδέν, κάπου που πιο κάτω δεν υπάρχει, έχοντας αρχίσει να απογοητεύομαι και να πείθομαι ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να βγώ από την συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση. 
Αυτό που κατάλαβα τελικά ήταν ότι το σημείο-κλειδί, κατά τη διάρκεια της συναναστροφής μου με τον ψυχολόγο, αποτέλεσε το ότι με βοήθησε να δω, να βρω, να ορίσω και να πιστέψω στη δύναμη που είχα μέσα μου. Δεν έκανε κάτι \"μαγικό\" και αμέσως ένιωσα καλά. Ούτε χρησιμοποίησε κάτι \"εξωτερικό\" σε μένα για να μου δώσει ώθηση. Απλά με οδήγησε να χρησιμοποιήσω την εσωτερική μου δύναμη και να τη στρέψω εναντίον των άσχημων σκέψεων και συναισθημάτων... Με έκανε ουσιαστικά να πιστέψω σε μένα. Επομένως, οι αρχικές μου φοβίες περί του ότι θα εξαρτηθώ από εκείνον ή ότι δεν θα μπορώ πια να πιστέψω στον εαυτό μου, καταρρίφθηκαν εκ των πραγμάτων. Γιατί, τελικά, συνέβη ακριβώς το αντίθετο από αυτό που φοβόμουνα. Αντί να χάσω την εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό μου, όχι μόνο την ξαναβρήκα και ήμουνα πιο σίγουρος από ποτέ για αυτήν, αλλά άρχισα να βρίσκω και τρόπους να την χρησιμοποιώ..
Αναφορικά με το ότι υπάρχουν ψυχολόγοι που έχουν ως κύρια επιδίωξή τους την εξάρτηση κάποιου από αυτούς, δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω άποψη γιατί δε γνωρίζω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό. Σε κάθε τομέα υπάρχουν οι καλοί και οι κακοί σίγουρα, αλλά το να βλέπουμε τα πάντα καχύποπτα θα μας αναγκάσει να αποξενωθούμε και από τους καλούς. :-)




> _Originally posted by annia_
> Κ έχω κ μια μεγάλη απορία από την προηγούμενη φορά, μου ακούγεσαι αρκετά ισοροπημένος (απόλαυση να το βλέπεις αυτό σ έναν άνθρωπο) κ όταν διάβασα ότι έχεις περάσει μελαγχολία (δεν το λέω υποτιμητικά follow me all) αφού είχες επισκεφθεί ψυχολόγο, σκέφτηκα απευθείας ότι αν εσύ που δεν είχες κ άσχημο background στο θέμα οικογένειας πέρασες κάτι τέτοιο μετά από ψυχολόγο, εγώ που είχα κάποια αρκετά άσχημα βιώματα, τί θα περάσω? Εσύ την μελαγχολία θεωρείς θα την περνούσες, πήγαινες δεν πήγαινες ψυχολόγο? Πρίν να εκδηλωθεί αυτό, ήσουν άνθρωπος που μεγαλοποιούσες τα πράγματα? Πολλές απορίες , με την ησυχία σου κ απαντάς σε όσες θες κ αισθάνεσαι καλά.


Μια διευκρίνιση εδώ, δεν πέρασα μελαγχολία/κατάθλιψη αφού επισκέφθηκα ψυχολόγο. Επισκέφθηκα ψυχολόγο αφού άρχισα να βυθίζομαι σε αυτήν την κατάσταση.
Το ότι εγώ πέρασα από μια τέτοια εμπειρία, δε σημαίνει ότι, αναλογικά, θα περάσεις κι εσύ κάτι ανάλογο ή χειρότερο, όπως υπονοείς. Ούτε το ότι έχεις κάποια άσχημα βιώματα συνεπάγεται οπωσδήποτε και το πέρασμά σου από ένα τέτοιο \"λούκι\".
Φυσικά και δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ ποτέ ότι θα περάσω κατάθλιψη, ούτε έχει σχέση με το αν επισκέφθηκα ψυχολόγο ή όχι. Αντικειμενικά βλέποντάς το πια, το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα προέκυψε επειδή, επι αρκετά χρόνια, δεν έδινα διεξόδους στον εαυτό μου και είχα αφοσοιωθεί στη δουλειά, δίχως να νοιάζομαι για τίποτα άλλο... Ουσιαστικά, υποθέτω ότι εγώ ο ίδιος \"προκάλεσα\" την εμφάνιση του προβλήματος λόγω της ζωής που ακολουθούσα τότε, μια ζωή δουλειάς, δουλειάς και πάλι δουλειάς, με όσο άγχος και πίεση αυτό συνεπαγόταν... Ο οργανισμός, όμως, δεν είναι μηχανή.. Ο οργανισμός μάζευε όλη αυτή την πίεση, μέχρι που τελικα ...έσκασε.. :-)
Πριν εκδηλωθεί όλο αυτό, όχι, δεν ήμουνα άνθρωπος που μεγαλοποιούσε πράγματα. Το ότι μεγαλοποιούσα πράγματα ήταν κάτι σαν σύμπτωμα της όλης κατάστασης που βίωσα. Ήταν αποτέλεσμα των φόβων που άρχισα να νιώθω.. Πριν από αυτό, πίστευα ότι είχα βρει μια κάποια ισορροπία στη ζωή μου, είχα τη σχέση μου, τη δουλειά μου κλπ. Το μεγάλο πλήγμα για μένα, στην αρχή τουλάχιστον του προβήματός μου, ήταν ότι ένιωθα να κατακερματίζεται αυτή η υποτιθέμενη ισορροπία. Αυτό με συνέτριψε ψυχολογικά, ήταν σα να χάνω τη γη κάτω από τα πόδια μου, ένιωθα να μπαίνω σε μία κατάσταση που ποτέ δεν είχα ούτε καν φανταστεί. Και αυτό ήταν και η πηγή κάθε φόβου μου από εκεί και πέρα. Έγινα πολύ επιρρεπής, πολύ ευάλωτος, μορφές του εαυτού μου που ποτέ μέχρι τότε δεν πίστευα ότι θα ζήσω.. 
Θεωρούσα τον εαυτό μου πολύ δυνατό, ίσως άτρωτο, αλλά τελικά απλά τον θεωρούσα... Αυτή η κατάσταση με έκανε να βιώσω ότι είμαι ...άνθρωπος! Έχω τις αδυναμίες μου, δεν είμαι από ατσάλι.. Με έκανε να νιώσω ότι η ισορροπία που υποτίθεται ότι είχα στη ζωή μου ήταν πολύ ασταθής.. Με έκανε να παλέψω για να ξαναβρώ μια ισορροπία, η οποία όμως είναι πολύ πιο ευσταθής πια.. Με έκανε να αλλάξω ριζικά φιλοσοφίες για τη ζωή μου, για το θάνατο, για τους συνανθρώπους μου.. Με έκανε να βρω τον πραγματικό Δημήτρη... :-)
Συγγνώμη για το μεγάλο σε έκταση κείμενο αλλά αφού μου βγήκαν ήθελα να τα γράψω! :-))

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## SpyrosGR21

Ρε Δημητρη μολις γυρισα απο τον ειδικο που ειχαμε συναντηση σημερα. Εγω απο μονος μου ηδη απο Τριτη το νιωθω μεσα μου και το βλεπω οτι ειμαι σε καλο δρομο αλλα εχω να διανυσω λιγη αποσταση ακομα. Αλλα το νιωθω οτι ειμαι σε καλο δρομο. Ο ειδικος αυτος ειναι ψυχιατρος και ειναι η 3 συναντηση. Απο οτι καταλαβα απο καποιες ερωτησεις του, αυτοι κοιτανε να βρουν αν τυχον εχεις κατι το οποιο να αντιμετωπιζεται με φαρμακα. Κανουμε καποια κουβεντα αλλα να σου πω, σχεδον εγω μεσα απο αυτα που του ελεγα τα ανελυα και καταλαβαινα πραγματα και αυτος συμφωνουσε. Δηλαδη τι παιζει μηπως καλυτερα να κοιταξω για ψυχολογο η να το αφησω και τελειως? Για καταθλιψη μου ειπε οτι εχω μια πολυ ηπια την οποια την ξεπερνας μονος σου και δεν ειναι σε φαση καταθλιψη που πια ορμονικα δυσλειτουργεις αλλα λογω των σκεψεων μου. Τελος παντων απλα θελω να σε ρωτησω εσενα τι σου ειχε πει ο δικος σου τοτε, γιατι πανω κατω παρομοια φαση περασες με μενα απο οσα εχω διαβασει.. Η μονο σουθ διεγνωσε τη καταθλιψη και πηρες τα φαρμακα και μετα απλα μονος σου με το καιρο καταφερες και αλλαξες τις σκεψεις σου

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by SpyrosGR21_
> Ρε Δημητρη μολις γυρισα απο τον ειδικο που ειχαμε συναντηση σημερα. Εγω απο μονος μου ηδη απο Τριτη το νιωθω μεσα μου και το βλεπω οτι ειμαι σε καλο δρομο αλλα εχω να διανυσω λιγη αποσταση ακομα. Αλλα το νιωθω οτι ειμαι σε καλο δρομο. Ο ειδικος αυτος ειναι ψυχιατρος και ειναι η 3 συναντηση. Απο οτι καταλαβα απο καποιες ερωτησεις του, αυτοι κοιτανε να βρουν αν τυχον εχεις κατι το οποιο να αντιμετωπιζεται με φαρμακα. Κανουμε καποια κουβεντα αλλα να σου πω, σχεδον εγω μεσα απο αυτα που του ελεγα τα ανελυα και καταλαβαινα πραγματα και αυτος συμφωνουσε. Δηλαδη τι παιζει μηπως καλυτερα να κοιταξω για ψυχολογο η να το αφησω και τελειως? Για καταθλιψη μου ειπε οτι εχω μια πολυ ηπια την οποια την ξεπερνας μονος σου και δεν ειναι σε φαση καταθλιψη που πια ορμονικα δυσλειτουργεις αλλα λογω των σκεψεων μου. Τελος παντων απλα θελω να σε ρωτησω εσενα τι σου ειχε πει ο δικος σου τοτε, γιατι πανω κατω παρομοια φαση περασες με μενα απο οσα εχω διαβασει.. Η μονο σουθ διεγνωσε τη καταθλιψη και πηρες τα φαρμακα και μετα απλα μονος σου με το καιρο καταφερες και αλλαξες τις σκεψεις σου


Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Σπυρο, χαίρομαι ειλικρινά που νιώθεις ότι βρίσκεσαι σε καλό δρόμο, είναι πολύ σημαντικό βήμα!
Προσωπικά, τον ψυχίατρό μου τον επισκέφθηκα πολύ λίγες φορές και όχι για να συζητήσω μαζί του, αλλά, αρχικά για να έχω τη γνώμη του για το τι έχω και εν συνεχεία, για να μου γράψει τα φάρμακα ή να αλλάξει τη δοσολογία. Τη συζήτηση, την αναζήτηση μέσα μου και την προσπάθεια αλλαγής των σκέψεών μου την στήριζα (και) στις συναντήσεις με τον ψυχολόγο μου, πέρα από το να προσπαθώ μόνος μου. 
Επειδή, όμως, δεν ξέρω αν θα με ωφελούσε τότε το να μιλάω με τον ψυχίατρό μου, δεν μπορώ να σου πω κάνε το ένα ή το άλλο, ή ότι ο ψυχολόγος είναι καλύτερος από τον ψυχίατρο. Απλά σου παραθέτω το πως το αντιμετώπισα εγώ. Σημαντικό σημείο πάντως είναι ότι, πριν επισκεφθώ τον ψυχίατρο για να πάρω τη γνώμη του, είχα ήδη αρχίσει συναντήσεις με τον ψυχολόγο μου και είχα ήδη αρχίσει να βλέπω θετικές αλλαγές στον τρόπο σκέψης μου, οπότε δεν είχα κανένα λόγο να το παρατήσω για να δοκιμάσω κάτι άλλο.

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά!
Δημήτρης

----------


## annia

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Δημήτρη αν δεν βρω καλό ψυχολόγο, θα έρθω σε σένα!!χαχαχα (πλάκα κάνω ε!)
Ήταν σίγουρα ένα από τα πιό όμορφα εκτενή post κ όχι απλά μην ζητάς sorry, ίσα ίσα σ ευχαριστώ που τα μοιράζεσαι κ με βοηθάς κάνοντάς μου καθαρότερα κάποια πράγματα (κ μάλλον όχι μόνο εμένα!).
Εντωμεταξύ βγάζεις απίστευτη σοφία κ ακούγεται σα να χεις λύσει πολλά \"εσωτερικά\" θέματα κ δεν ξέρω μ αρέσει πολύ αυτό είναι πολύ αισιόδοξη νότα κ πραγματικά άσχετα από τη νότα, μπράβο σου! 
Συμφωνώ στο ότι η καχυποψία κ το να φυλάγεσαι, μπορεί να σου στοιχίσουν κ τα καλά.. Κ αυτό με την δύναμη ακούγεται πολύ λογικό κ το ότι θα σε βοηθήσει να την δεις κ να την μάθεις, πραγματικά δεν το χα σκεφτεί έτσι. Ιδίως το θεώρημα με το οποίο αναίρεσες το ότι θα στηρίζομαι σε άλλη δύναμη με έπεισε:P (βέβαια σίγουρα θα σου πω όταν το ζήσω:P) . 
Επίσης κωλοχάρηκα όταν είπες ότι πλέον η δύναμη που έχεις στηρίζεται σε καλύτερες βάσεις  :Smile: 
Σκέφτηκα κάτι σήμερα όπως γύρναγα από την δουλειά: ένας λόγος που πιστεύω ότι το έπαθα αυτό είναι γιατί σταμάτησα ή ελλάτωσα κατά πολύ το να μιλάω με τον εαυτό μου κ έτσι συσσωρεύτηκαν πολλά ερωτήματα (ακόμα κ ασήμαντα) που ακόμα κ αν δεν είναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο, σκέφτεσαι ότι ειναι πολλά κ αγχώνεσαι κ τα κάνεις ένα όλα κ άστα να πάνε. Όπως κ να χει υποθέτω ότι θα αρχίσω να τα βρίσκω από την Τρίτη. Θα έχεις νεότερα!!!
Εύχομαι θετική διάθεση σε όλους! καλό βράδυ.

----------


## annia

> _Originally posted by SpyrosGR21_
> Εχεις δικιο. Η καταθλιψη ειναι απο τις καταστασεις που αφηνουν κατι πισω τους. Και να την ξεπερασεις δε θα εισαι ακριβως το ιδιο ατομο. Οχι απαραιτητα οτι ειναι κακο αυτο γιατι οπως λες σε αλλαζει σαν ανθρωπο και σε κανει πιο ευαισθητο και να πιστευεις σε αξιες οπως φιλια,αγαπη,εμπιστοσυνη ακομα περισσοτερο... Πιστευω πως ειναι μια φαση συνειδητοποιησης του οτι στη ζωη αυτα εχουν κυριως σημασια τελικα.


Γειά σου Elizabeth! Γειά σου Spyros!
Πολύ αισιόδοξα τα μηνύματα σας (τώρα τα διάβασα-άργησα λίγο αλλά δεν είχα πολύ χρόνο) κ αρκετά ωφέλιμα για το μυαλό μας κ την εσωτερική μας αναζήτηση νομίζω!
Δημήτρη έχεις βοηθούς! :P 
καλό βράδυ (αλήθεια τώρα!)

----------


## alex30

Annia το αν θα πας ή όχι σε ψυχολόγο είναι κάτι που εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από εσένα. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο για το παραμικρό να απευθύνεται ο καθένας σε ψυχολόγο ή σε ψυχίατρο. Εκεί όμως που τίθεται το ζήτημα είναι: τι εννοεί ο καθένας παραμικρό; Φυσικά κάποιες καταστάσεις χρήζουν ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης. Κάποιες όμως μπορεί να μην απαιτούν την επίσκεψη σε ψυχολόγο. ʼλλοι άνθρωποι κάποιες φοβίες τις ξεπερνούνε μόνοι τους, άλλοι δε μπορούν και καταφεύγουν σε ψυχολόγο. Εσύ θα το κρίνεις αν η φοβία, ο πανικός, η δυσάρεστη εμπειρία που βίωσες μπορείς να την ξεπεράσεις μόνη σου ή αν χρειάζεσαι τη βοήθεια ψυχολόγου ή ψυχίατρου. Σχετικά με την εξάρτηση από τον ψυχολόγο. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτοί που σε πληροφόρησαν για το ότι πολλοί ψυχολόγοι κοιτούν να δημιουργούν εξάρτηση στους ασθενείς για οικονομικό όφελος, αν οι ίδιοι το λένε από δική τους εμπειρία ή το άκουσαν από άλλους και έχουμε το «φαινόμενο» «ράδιο αρβύλα». Ασφαλώς και υπάρχουν και ψυχολόγοι που κοιτούν τον ασθενή πρώτα από όλα σαν πορτοφόλι. Έχω αλλάξει έναν ψυχολόγο και δύο ψυχιάτρους. Δε θα πω για κανέναν τους ότι με έβλεπε σαν πορτοφόλι. Ο καθένας με βοήθησε όσο μπορούσε. Όταν είδα ότι δεν υπήρχε πλέον πρόοδος άλλαξα γιατρό. Κοίταξε αν αυτό που αισθάνεσαι μπορείς να το ξεπεράσεις μόνη. Αν δεις ότι δε μπορείς δεν είναι αδυναμία στο χαρακτήρα σου να ζητήσεις τη βοήθεια κάποιου ψυχολόγου ή ψυχιάτρου. Αδυναμία Annia είναι να κοιτάξουν τη δυσκολία που έχουμε κατάματα και να παραδεχτούμε ότι την έχουμε. Δεν το λέω για εσένα. Γενικά αναφέρομαι. 
Όπως λέει και ο φίλος Δημήτρης 
Να είμαστε καλά
Φιλικά
Αλέξης

----------


## SpyrosGR21

Τελικα ισως αυτα που περναμε να μην μας ριχνουν την ψυχολογια ετσι αδικα.... Το λεω αυτο γιατι εγω πιστευω οτι εχω αλλαξει πολυ. Εχουν αλλαξει πολυ η πιστη μου στις αξιες οπως ξαναεγραψα και επισης ειμαι ερωτευμενος με καθε τι... Ειμαι ερωτευμενος με τη θαλασσα, με τη φυση γενικα, με τα παντα... Ξερετε τι ειναι να απολαμβανεις ακομα και ενα ποτηρι νερο που πινεις? Να απολαμβανεις οσο καλυτερα γινεται ενα αστειο,μια συζητηση με τουε φιλους σου... Να δινεις γεναιοδωρα το χαμογελο σου σε ανθρωπους. Μπορει ακομα να μην τα εχω ξεπερασει αυτα που νιωθω και τις σκεψεις μου τελειως αλλα και μονο που με εχουν αλλαξει ετσι με αυτο το τροπο, αυτο με ησυχαζει.

----------


## alex30

> _Originally posted by pratsdim_
> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> σημερινό κείμενο του pathfinder.gr περί φοβιών. Αρκετά ενδιαφερον.
> 
> http://news.pathfinder.gr/health/features/phobias.html
> 
> Δημήτρης


Πολύ καλό το άρθρο που παραπέμπεις Δημήτρη με πολύ καλή περιγραφή τόσο για τις φοβίες και την αγοραφοβία όσο και για το πως αυτές θεραπεύονται με την Συμπεριφορική Θεραπεία που ακολούθησα με τη βοήθεια πάντα του ψυχιάτρου μου. Ο προηγούμενος που ακολουθούσε την ψυχοδυναμική θεραπεία δε με βοήθησε όσο ο τελευταίος. Η κάθε σχολή έχει τα επιχειρήματά της κατά πόσο η κάθε θεραπεία βοηθάει. Δεν είναι του παρόντος. Το θέμα είναι ότι αν δεν αντιμετωπίσεις τους φόβους σου, ερχόμενος σε αντιπαράθεση άμεση με αυτούς δύσκολα θα τους ξεπεράσεις. Μπορεί να είναι μια λίγο δύσκολη διαδικασία αλλά αν αναλογιστεί κάποιος τα οφέλη της τότε θα διαπιστώσει ότι αξίζει. Εξάλλου τι είναι εύκολο στη ζωή; Όλα απαιτούν προσπάθεια και αγώνα είτε με τον εαυτό μας είτε με τους άλλους είτε και με τα δύο. Αυτό νομίζω ότι είναι και το νόημα της ζωής. Διότι αλλιώς τι νόημα θα είχε αν τα είχαμε όλα έτοιμα στα πόδια μας χωρίς να κοπιάζουμε; Θα βαριόμασταν!!
Φιλικά
Αλέξης

----------


## ζωη

egw den kanw symperiforiki alla o psychologos mu me petaei sta vathia nera kai exw frikarei..opu tu lew oti kolwnw na paw i oti kai na me fovizei mu leei na to kanw gia na to antimetwpisw...ti lete gi afto?einai swsti i piesi afti?den xerw isws na einai gia kalo makari...

----------


## zoe_23

ρε παιδια για να καταλαβω...εγω που δεν εχω κανει ψυχοθεραπεια,τι σας λεει ο ψυχιατρος δωστε μου κανα παραδειγμα

----------


## SpyrosGR21

Ναι βασικα τι ακριβως ειναι τι παραπανω κανει, γιατι εμενα μεχρι τωρα (3 συναντηση-ψυχιατρος ειναι) απλα του λεω εγω και μ λεει πραγματα που θα μου τα ελεγε και καποιος γνωστος μου ξερω γω.. Και μου φαινεται μηπως αν δεν υπαρχει κατι που να θελει φαρμακα οτι οι ψυχιατροι δεν εχουν κατι αλλο για να σε βοηθησουν. Περα απο διαγνωση και κ φαρμακα... Οποτε λεω να παω και σε κανα ψυχολογο, για καμια ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα τι παραπανω προσφερει δηλαδη?

----------


## zoe_23

αυτοι που εχουν παει και σε ψυχολογο να μας πουν τι τους ειπε να κανουν

----------


## ζωη

εμενα ο ψυχολογοσ για παραδειγμα με κανει να νιωθω την ασφαλεια οτι δεν θα παθω τιποτα και τετοια...πριν λιγο ασ πουμε μου ειπε οτι θα ξεπερασω αυτο που περναω...βλακεια μου βεβαια που δεν εχω τη δυναμη αυτη τι στιγμη να πω cool εισαι οκ θα περασει...αλλα τι να κανω?...θα μπορουσα και να αυτοκτονησω αλλα δεν το κανω ...περιμενω να περασει...αφου νιωθω οτι δεν εχω δυναμεισ αυτη τη στιγμη να το γυρισω το μυαλο μου απο την αλλα και να σκεφτει θετικα...δυσκολο να σκεφτεσαι θετικα....θαυμαζω αυτουσ που το κανουν...πω πω πακετο εχω φαει...σ αυτη τη περιπτωση θελεισ τα φωτα του αλλου για να πας εστω και λιγο μπροστα...μακαρι να νικησω καποια στιγμη γιατι εχω τρομοκρατηθει παρα πολυ...ο ψυχολογοσ μπαινει βαθυτερα μεσα στο υποσεινηδητο και αντλει πληροφοριεσ που εμεισ οταν ειμαστε θολωμενοι δεν τισ καταλαβαινουμε...οταν πρωτοπαθαινα κρισεισ πανικου δεν ηξερα γιατι ενω ημουν πολυ ευτχισμενη και ρθαν ξαφνικα σε μια περιοδο που ολα ηταν μια χαρα...ο ψυχολογος με βοηθησε να καταλαβω οτι δεν ηταν τελικα ολα τοσο ροδινα μεσα μου οσο νομιζα...βεβαια κατι ειχα υποψιαστει εγω... αλλα ειχα τοσα πραγματα στο υποσεινηδητο μου να λυσω που δεν τα ειχα καταλαβει..και ξερετα τι εγινε?μολισ ηρεμησα απο τισ κρισεισ πανικου και δεν με επιαναν πια περασα μια απιστευτη φαση εμμονων και σκεψεων του στιλ ποια ειμαι που παω αγαπαω αυτον τον ανθρωπο με τον οποιο ειμαι μαζι?τι κανω στη ζωη μου?και μερικεσ φορεσ οχι και τοσο απλεσ σκεψεισ αλλα περισσοτερο καταστροφικεσ..ο ψυχολογοσ μου εξηγησε οτι βγαινουν στην επιφανεια ολοι οι προβληματισμοι που υπηρχαν στο υποσεινηδητο και δημηουργουσαν αυτην την εσωτερικη συγκρουση η οποια εκδηλωνοταν με τη μορφη κρισεων πανικου....πολυ ωραια ειπα και χαλαρωσα αρχισα δηλ να λυνω τα ζητηματα σιγα σιγα που με απασχολουσαν...και ετσι ενιωσα πιο δυνατη και ασφαλεισ με τον εαυτο μου...τωρα βαβαια μετα απο 10 χρονια νιωθω παλι τα ιδια γιατι προφανωσ δεν εχω λυσει κι αλλα πραγματα μεσα μου...τι να κανουμε θα υπομενουμε μεχρι να τα καταφερουμε...

----------


## SpyrosGR21

Ζωη εχεις να μου προτεινεις καποιον καλο ψυχολογο? Να ενδιαφερεται εκτος του οτι θα παρει τα χρηματα ως φυσικο κ αυτο, πιο πολυ για εμενα και την αντιμετωπιση του προβληματος μου.

----------


## Τίνα

Υπάρχουν πολλοί ψυχολόγοι σαν και αυτούς που λες Σπύρο, να μην αναφέρω και κάποιον (ΚΑΙ ψυχίατρος μάλιστα) που ήθελε να με γδύσει και καλά για να μ εξετάσει και μετά καπάκι με ρωτούσε για το ερωτικό μου παρελθόν- σε ποιές στάσεις έκανα σεξ και με πόσους... .. \"φαίνεται ότι είσαι πολύ σεξουαλική γυναίκα, είχες έντονο παρελθόν??? , τι α κ ρ ι β ώ ς έκανες με τους εκάστοτε φίλους σου\" και άλλες τέτοιες παπαριές. Μη ξεράσω.
Από την άλλη βέβαια υπήρξε και ψυχολόγος που με βοήθησε πολύ να ξεκολλήσω από παγιωμένες σκέψεις και καταστάσεις και να καταλάβω τι πραγματικά έχω ανάγκη- χωρίς να χρειαστεί και τις άπειρες συνεδρίες. Επικεντρωθήκαμε στο πρόβλημα και όχι σε όλη τη ζωή μου. Πρέπει όμως να είσαι έτοιμος να βοηθήσεις και εσύ. 

Φιλικά, Τίνα

----------


## SpyrosGR21

Τι να πω εγω απο οτι το κοβω απλα θα πηγαινω και θα του λεω καφε φορα πως ηταν η βδομαδα μου? Γιαυτο θελω να παω σε καποιον ψυχολογο. Και οσο και να θελω να τον εμπιστευτω στη διαγνωση του, εγω πολλες φορες ενω εχω λυσει πολλα πραγματα στο μυαλο μου, μεσα μου νιωθω χαλια και δε μπορω να βρω σε τι οφειλεται αυτη η χαλια διαθεση και ψυχολογια αφου στο μυαλο μου δε βρισκω κατι που να με κανει ετσι γιατι καταφερα οπως ειπα στις περισσοτερες σκεψεις μου να τις αντικρουσω και να τα χω ενταξει με τις σκεψεις μου πια. Και αυτο που εννοω χωρις να θελω να βγαζω διαγνωση ειναι οτι μηπως τελικα για την ηπια καταθλιψη που μου ειπε κ αυτος οτι εχω αλλα δε χρειαζοντε φαρμακα, μηπως τελικα χρειαζονται?

----------


## Elisabeth_P

Αν εισαι στη Θεσσαλονικη, ξερω εναν πολυ καλο...
Αλλα μαλλον δεν εισαι:P

----------


## zoe_23

re παιδια πως γινεται ενω δε σκεφτομαι πραγματα που με αγχωνουν να νιωθω παντα χαλια σωματικα...?καθε μερα...και στη ψυχη μου ενα αγχος αβασιμο κι ενα αισθημα φοβου....

----------


## stratosdr

Σε ευχαριστω και ας μην σε ξερω. ΣΤΡΑΤΟΣ Δ.

----------


## alex30

> _Originally posted by stratosdr_
> Σε ευχαριστω και ας μην σε ξερω. ΣΤΡΑΤΟΣ Δ.


Όταν οι δυσκολίες είναι κοινές και υπάρχει κατανόηση και θέληση για βοήθεια τότε πάνω κάτω γνωριζόμαστε φίλε μου. 
Φιλικά
Αλέξης

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by alex30_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by stratosdr_
> Σε ευχαριστω και ας μην σε ξερω. ΣΤΡΑΤΟΣ Δ.
> 
> 
> ...


Καλημέρα σε όλους,
έχεις δίκιο Αλέξη. Είναι απίστευτο το πόσο κοντά μπορούν να φέρουν τους ανθρώπους τέτοιες καταστάσεις, σαν κι αυτές, που οι περισσότεροι σε αυτό το forum έχουμε περάσει και περνάμε ακόμη. Είναι καταστάσεις, στις οποίες νιώθεις ότι μιλάνε οι ψυχές και όχι το μυαλό και το στόμα. Καταστάσεις, στις οποίες γίνεσαι ένα με τον συνάνθρωπό σου που αντιμετωπίζει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με σένα. Ακόμα κι αν δεν γνωρίζεις αυτόν τον άνθρωπο, ακόμα και αν, το πιθανότερο, ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να τον γνωρίσεις από κοντά! Στράτο, να είσαι πάντα καλά..
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

Υ.Γ. annia, επισκέφθηκες, τελικά, ψυχολόγο? :-)

----------


## alex30

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη!! Καιρό έχουμε, έτσι να τα πούμε. Πως είσαι; 

Φιλικά
Αλέξης

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by alex30_
> Καλημέρα Δημήτρη!! Καιρό έχουμε, έτσι να τα πούμε. Πως είσαι; 
> 
> Φιλικά
> Αλέξης


Καλημέρα σε όλους,
γεια σου Αλέξη. Πράγματι, είχα αρκετό καιρό να μπω στο forum λόγω πολλής δουλειάς αυτήν την περίοδο. :-) Μια χαρά είμαι, σε γενικές γραμμές. :-) Ελπίζω κι εσύ να είσαι καλά!
Κάποια στιγμή είχαμε ανεφερθεί στο φόβο περί ταξιδιών κλπ. Έχεις προσπαθήσει να κάνεις κάποιο ταξίδι από τότε? Απλά το θυμήθηκα επειδή ταξίδεψα αρκετές φορές με αεροπλάνο το τελευταίο διάστημα και συνειδητοποίησα, πλήρως πια, ότι ο συγκεκριμένος φόβος, τον οποίο βίωσα κι εγώ, δεν έχει καμμία υπόσταση. Και είμαι σίγουρος ότι, ακόμα κι αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ακόμη, θα το κάνεις σύντομα και θα το διαπιστώσεις κι εσύ! :-)
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## maria1

poios kserei na mou pei enan kalo psyxiatro?thessaloniki eimai ,alla an einai kalos as einai kai athina..exw akousei tosa kai skeftomai oti to kleidi einai o kalos giatros!! Kai i diki mas 8elisi fysika..

8a8ela na brw kapoion kalo thessaloniki na parw mia gnwmi..alla den kserw kanenan....

----------


## alex30

Δημήτρη πήγα πριν καιρό απόσταση 700χιλιομέτρων, μόνος και έκατσα και μια μέρα εκεί που είχα πάει. Εκεί είδα ότι αν έχει κάποιο κίνητρο, τότε στο μυαλό οι σκέψεις του πανικού δεν έχουν και τόσο θέση στο μυαλό σου. Μάλλον περνάνε αλλά δεν έχουν τη δύναμη να σε επηρρεάσουν γιατί είσαι προσηλωμένος στο κίνητρό σου. Επειδή λοιπόν εκεί που πήγα θα έβλεπα ένα πολύ αγαπημένο μου πρόσωπο που είχα χρόνια να δω, αυτή η χαρά και η επιθυμία μου να το δω από κοντά με έκανε να βρω τη δύναμη και να ξεπεράσω κάθε σκέψη του στυλ (αν πάθω αυτό, ή εκείνο, να είμαι κοντά στο σπίτι μη γίνει τίποτα κ.λπ). Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να το ξανακάνω. Όταν κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι αυτό το ταξίδι, που το έκανα μόνος μου λέω \"πως πήγα τόσο μακριά!!\". Και να φανταστείς ότι μπορεί να πιάσει πανικός στα 10 χιλόμετρα μακριά από το χώρο που μένω!! Πήγα 1400 χιλιόμετρα σύνολα πήγαινε και έλα και δεν έπαθα το παραμικρό. Δεν αισθάνθηκα ούτε μία στιγμή το άγχος της απόστασης (ότι είμαι μακριά από το σπίτι μου). Τι να πω......Καμιά φορά τα λέω αυτά \"παιχνίδια του μυαλού\". Σου εύχομαι φίλε μου τόσο η υγεία σου, όσο και η δουλειές σου να πηγαίνουν όσο γίνεται καλύτερα. Μαρία δε γνωρίζω κάποιον ωυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο στη Θεσσαλονίκη καθώς είμαι από επαρχία. 
Φιλικά
Αλέξης

Υ.Γ.
Σε αεροπλάνο δεν έχω πρόβλημα να μπω. Αν δεν αισθανθώ καλά απλώς αν γίνεται να σταματήσει να κατέβω. Θα είμαι καλό παιδί και θα φοράω αλεξίπτωτο. Το υπόσχομαι  :Smile:

----------


## Τίνα

Αlex 30 είναι ακριβώς όπως τα λες. Αυτό κάνω και εγώ σε μόνιμη βάση. Προσπαθώ να έχω μπροστά μου στόχους ελκυστικούς, ώστε να μη με εγκλωβίζει ο πανικός. Το έχω ξαναγράψει, έτσι έκανα και υπερατλαντικό ταξίδι χωρίς ούτε ένα φάρμακο!!
Παιδιά, πριν μπω σ αυτό το φόρουμ δεν ήξερα πως υπάρχει τόσος κόσμος με διαταραχή πανικού!! Τελικά δεν είμαι μόνη !!
Φιλικά, 
Τίνα

----------


## stratosdr

ισως πρεπει και εγω να γραψω σε αυτο το φορουμ ... ισως ειμαι ο καθειν αρμοδιος για το θεμα.....διαταραχη πανικου και αγοροφοβιες...
ισως ειναι ενα κεφαλαιο απο την ζωη μου που δυστιχως ακομα δεν εχει τελειωσει....
Δεν εχει τελειωσει και ετσι οπως παει τα βλεπω σκουρα τα πραγματα...
ειχα αρχισει ψυχοθεραπια και τα πραγματα ειχαν στρωσει στην ζωη μου αλλα....
Γιατι παντα υπαρχει ενα γαμ...νο αλλα, τα λεφτα τελειοσανε , οι υποχρεοσεις μου στην ζωη μου αυξηθηκαν
, εκανα οικογενεια .......και.... Η αρχη του τελους εφτασε παλι... 
Ειμαι τυχερος γιατι απο τυχη γνωρισω εσας ολους , εδω , στο φορουμ . στο chat. Η ζωη μου αρχισε παλι να μου χαμογελα... σιγα - σιγα παλι αλλα σταθερα .
Το εχω πει πολλες φορες .....σας ευχαριστω.
Μακαρι να καταφερω να σας το ανταποδοσω .
Ψαχνω τροπο. 
Στρατος Δ.

----------


## Aggelika

-Συγνώμη που το γράφω εδώ... αλλά Στράτο ακόμα δεν έχεις δει τα u2u και πώς λειτουργούν...-

----------


## sleena

Κάποτε κ εγώ πίστευα πως κανείς άλλος δεν υπήρχε σαν και εμένα.Νόμιζα πως ήμουν τρελή,ήθελα να πεθάνω και για 2ολόκληρα χρόνια σκεφτόμουν μόνο πως θα αυτοκτονήσω
Τι χαζή που ήμουν,σκέφτομαι τώρα!
Ακόμα παθαίνω κρίσεις πανικού,ακόμα έχω αγοραφοβία αλλά νιώθω καλά! :Smile: 
Περίεργο ε?:P
Εκείνο που συνειδητοποίησα είναι ότι μάλλον αυτά τα συμπτώματα θα τα έχω για μια ζωή οπότε ήρθε ο καιρός να συμβιβαστώ και να έχω ένα άλλο πλάνο για την ζωή μου.
Πλέον μπορώ να γελάω,να βγαίνω έξω με αυτούς που αγαπάω ,μπορώ να μιλάω για το πρόβλημά μου στους φίλους μου ακόμα και σε αγνώστους.Δεν ντρέπομαι πλεόν για τίποτα,και στην τελική ποιός είναι φυσιολογικός σε αυτή την ζωή?
Το μοναδικό πρόβλημα που βλέπω τώρα στην ζωή μου είναι μια παρατημένη σχολή που δεν μπορώ να την τελειώσω λόγω της ηλίθιας αγοραφοβίας.Φέτος πήρα πάλι την απόφαση να πάω να πάρω το πτυχίο μου αλλά από ότι βλέπω έχω αρχίσει να \"κλωτσάω\" μέσα μου.
Δεν γουστάρω να πηγαίνω σε αυτή την κωλοσχολή.Και μόνο στην σκέψη φρικάρω.Δεν ξέρω ίσως να φταίει το γεγονός ότι εκεί μέσα βίωσα 2πολύ έντονες κρίσεις πανικού με αποτέλεσμα να τα ξαναπαρατήσω και να με πιάσει κατάθλιψη κ εγώ στον φαύλο κύκλο της κατάθλιψης αρνούμαι να ξαναμπώ.
Από την άλλη είμαι 26 χρ. και δεν με παίρνει για χαζομάρες.Δεν θέλω να απογοητεύσω τους γονείς μου αν και αυτή την φορά δεν καταφέρω να πάρω το πτυχίο μου.Μου έχουνε φερθεί άψογα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια,αν δεν υπήρχαν αυτοί εχμ η θα είχα πεθάνει ή θα ήμουνα στο ΔΑΦΝΙ.
Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι την πρώτη μου κρίση πανικού την έπαθα το 2001 υπό την επίρρεια ναρκωτικών.
Θα ήθελα αν μπορείτε να μου πείτε πως θα ξεπεράσω αυτό το άγχος μου για την σχολή..ίσως να έχετε κάποια ιδέα που εγώ ακόμα δεν την έχω σκεφτεί.
Αγαπάω αυτό που σπουδάζω πολύ,έχω δουλέψει κιόλας πάνω στο αντικείμενο και συνεχίζω να δουλεύω αλλά συχαίνομαι την σχολή μου,το κτίριο,τις καφετέριες,τις συμφοιτήτριες που φωνάζουν σαν υστερικά.

----------


## sandy25

γεια σου θελω να σε ρωτησω αν και διαβασα αρκετα πραγματα στο φορουμ ποια μεθοδο ψυχοθεραπειας ακολουθησες?και επισης ο χρονος θεραπειας μου φαινεται πολυ λιγος.

----------


## sandy25

δημητρη προσπαθησα να στειλω u2u αλλα δεν τα καταφερα οπως βλεπεις.χαιρομαι παρα πολυ που τα καταφερες με την καταθλιψη και θελω να μου συμβει το ιδιο.βιωνω κοινωνικη φοβια και καταθλιψη,που νομιζω οσο περναει ο καιρος αυξανεται.
μακαρι ολοι να βρουμε τον δρομο........
φιλικα sandy

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by sandy25_
> γεια σου θελω να σε ρωτησω αν και διαβασα αρκετα πραγματα στο φορουμ ποια μεθοδο ψυχοθεραπειας ακολουθησες?και επισης ο χρονος θεραπειας μου φαινεται πολυ λιγος.


Καλημέρα σε όλους,
γεια σου sandy!
Η μέθοδος ψυχοθεραπείας που εφάρμοζε ο ψυχολόγος μου είναι η γνωσιακή συμπεριφορική. Πάντως, όπως έγραψα και σαν απάντηση σε ένα u2u πριν λίγο ... 

\"...Ό,τι και να μου έλεγε ο ψυχολόγος, αν εγώ δεν είχα τη θέληση να τα εμπεδώσω, να ψάξω μέσα μου και να προσπαθήσω να αντιμετωπίσω το πρόβλημα, τίποτα δε θα γινόταν. Το σημείο, στο οποίο με βοήθησε πάντως πολύ, είναι στο να με πείσει ότι, το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, δεν είναι κάτι τόσο τρομερό που θα έπρεπε να με κάνει να φοβάμαι. Ότι πολλοί συνάνθρωποί μου περνάνε από ανάλογο λούκι και δεν είμαι ο μόνος που αισθάνομαι έτσι.
Σίγουρα, ακόμα και τώρα, υπάρχουν στιγμές που πέφτω ψυχολογικά ή κάνω διάφορες από τις άσχημες σκέψεις που έκανα και τότε. Αλλά, τουλάχιστον μέχρι στιγμής, μπορώ και τις αντιμετωπίζω με τα όπλα και τους μηχανισμούς που ανέπτυξα τότε. Και αν χρειαστώ κάποιο \"σπρώξιμο\", κάνω ένα τηλέφωνο και στον ψυχολόγο μου. Γνωρίζω, όμως, πια, ότι τίποτα από όλα αυτά δεν πρόκειται να μου κάνει κάτι κακό. Είναι απλά σκέψεις που, όπως έρχονται, έτσι φεύγουν.. Και το σημαντικότερο όλων, έχω μάθει πια να αποδέχομαι τα άσχημα συναισθήματα. Ακόμα και όταν νιώθω άσχημα κάποιες φορές, ξέρω, είμαι πεπεισμένος, ότι αυτό είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό. Δεν μπορώ να είμαι συνεχώς καλά. Και αυτή η αποδοχή των άσχημων συναισθημάτων και σκέψεων ως κάτι φυσιολογικό, ως κάτι ανθρώπινο και όχι ως κάτι \"ανώμαλο\", όπως πίστευα τότε, δημιουργεί τις προϋποθέσεις για να ζω την κάθε στιγμή, όπως πραγματικά πρέπει...\"

Σχετικά με τον χρόνο θεραπείας που ανέφερες, δεν ξέρω αν είναι λίγος ή πολύς. Ο χρόνος θεραπείας, κατά την γνώμη μου, δεν ορίζεται από τον αριθμό επισκέψεων σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο ή από το πόση ώρα διαρκεί η επίσκεψη κάθε φορά. Ο χρόνος θεραπείας εξαρτάται από εμάς τους ίδιους. Είναι ο χρόνος, μέσα στον οποίο θα περάσουμε από την αποδοχή του προβλήματός μας, στην εμπέδωση και εφαρμογή όσων μας έμαθε ο ψυχολόγος και στην ανάπτυξη μιας άλλης, διαφορετικής φιλοσοφίας για τη ζωή, η οποία θα εφαρμόζει καλύτερα στον τρόπο ζωή ς που εμείς θέλουμε να ζούμε.

Σου εύχομαι, ειλικρινά, το καλύτερο!
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά.
Δημήτρης

----------


## τι-ποτέ

ένα κερί δε χάνει τίποτα αν χρησιμοποιηθεί για να ανάψει κάποιο άλλο



δεν έχω δει ωραιότερο σλόγκαν!
εύχομαι η φλόγα της καλοσύνης που βγαίνει, να σου ζεσταίνει πάντα τη ζωή!

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by τι-ποτέ_
> ένα κερί δε χάνει τίποτα αν χρησιμοποιηθεί για να ανάψει κάποιο άλλο
> 
> 
> 
> δεν έχω δει ωραιότερο σλόγκαν!
> εύχομαι η φλόγα της καλοσύνης που βγαίνει, να σου ζεσταίνει πάντα τη ζωή!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! :-)
Να είσαι κι εσύ πάντα καλά!

Δημήτρης

----------


## Νικολέτα

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Βρήκα αυτό το forum καθώς έψαχνα απαντήσεις γι\'αυτό που μου συμβαίνει, το οποίο είναι ακριβώς αυτό που περιγράφει ο Δημήτρης και τόσοι άλλοι, όπως διαπιστώνω. Νόμισα πως δεν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι να καταλάβουν αυτά που αισθάνομαι, αλλά ευτυχώς έκανα λάθος. Με επισκέφθηκαν λοιπόν όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα των κρίσεων πανικού (δύσπνοια, τάση για λιποθυμία, νόμισα πως θα πεθάνω κλπ). Έκανα κι εγώ όλες τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις, οι οποίες έβγαιναν ευτυχώς καλές, ησύχαζα για κάποιο διάστημα, μέχρι το επόμενο επεισόδιο. Τον τελευταίο καιρό όμως άρχισα να αισθάνομαι ένα διαρκή φόβο μέσα μου είχα συνεχώς άσχημη διάθεση και σκεφτόμουν πως θα πάθω κάτι, πως θα πεθάνω, πως είμαι ακόμη πολύ νέα για να μου συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο και άλλα τέτοια απαίσια συναισθήματα, για τα οποία ντρεπόμουν νόμιζοντας παράλληλα πως τρελαίνομαι. Πήρα την απόφαση να πάω σε ψυχίατρο,(ποιός, εγώ) ο οποίος μου είπε ότι έχω \'ελαφριάς μορφής κατάθλιψη\' και μου έδωσε ladose και centrac, τα οποία παίρνω σχεδόν ένα μήνα, ενώ η θεραπεία από ότι μου είπε θα κρατήσει για τρεις μήνες περίπου. Μπορώ να πώ ότι έχω δει διαφορά. Η απορία μου είναι εάν φεύγει οριστικά όλο αυτο μετά τη θεραπεία ή μήπως θα επανέλθει δριμύτερη η κατάθλιψη και θα αναγκάζομαι να παίρνω χάπια για μια ζωή? 
Σας ευχαριστώ για την προσοχή και για την ελπίδα που μου δώσατε, διαβάζοντας όλα αυτά που γράφετε.
Νικολέτα

----------


## SpyrosGR21

Nικολετα μου, ξεκινησα ακριβως οπως εσυ μα ακριβως, και πηγα και εγω σε κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας σε ψυχιατρο. Μου ειπε και μενα οτι ειναι μια ελαφρας μορφης καταθλιψη, ηπια καταθλιψη οπως το ειπε, αλλα δε χρειαζεται φαρμακα γιατι θα περασει απο μονη της. Απλα πηγαινω καθε βδομαδα μια φορα εκει του λεω πως ηταν η καθε βδομαδα, απο οτι εχω καταλαβει μου ειπε θελει παρακολουθηση μαλλον για να δει αν τελικα θα υποχωρησει η αν δεν υποχωρει και γινει πιο εντονη να μου δωσει τοτε καποια αγωγη. Μην ανησυχεις για την αγωγη καθολου, μη τη φοβασαι, και μη συγκρινεις που εμενα δε μου εδωσε και απλα παρακολουθει. Φαντασου κιολας οτι εγω οταν μου ειπε οτι δε χρειαζεται φαρμακα ειπα \"τι λεει τωρα ο τυπας, εγω νιωθω τοσο χαλια και θα φυγει απο μονο του?\". Αλλα ο καθε γιατρος πιστευω ξερει τι κανει, παντως η καταθλιψη δεν ειναι κατι που εχει φαρμακα εφ ορου ζωης...Μετα τη θεραπεια ολα γινονται καλα και απλα γνωμη μου καλο θα ειναι να κανεις και συνεδριες με ψυχολογο για να δεις τα πραγματα αλλιως και να αλλαξεις τα πραγματα που σε χαλανε αν δε μπορεις απο μονη σου. Εγω τωρα θα ξεκινησω και με ψυχολογο. Μη φοβασαι και οτι θες εγω και οποιοσδηποτε εδω ειναι στη διαθεση σου για βοηθεια,συμβουλες.

----------


## Νικολέτα

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Εμένα ο ψυχίατρος δε μου είπε κάτι για συνεδρίες και ψυχολόγους και ότι θα το ξεπεράσω άμεσα. Μου είπε επίσης ότι είμαι πολύ συγκροτημένο άτομο κι ότι δεν θα με απασχολήσει πολύ αυτή η ιστορία. Απλά δεν ξέρω μήπως το λέει σε όλους αυτό για να τους κάνει να αισθανθούν καλύτερα! Χθες είχα μία κρισούλα μικρή μέσα στο super market αλλά νομίζω την ξεπέρασα ανώδυνα. Ελπίζω να είναι όπως τα λές τα πράγματα! Το θετικό είναι ότι αρχίζω να είμαι περισσότερο αισιόδοξη και προσπαθώ να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι αυτή η κατάσταση δεν μπορεί να με πειράξει. Ο ψυχολόγος βοηθάει?

----------


## demetrios38

Νικολεττα γεια και από μένα

Και εγώ βιώνω ήπια κατάθλιψη, και μπορώ να σου πώ ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση η κατάθλιψη να φύγει από μόνη της μετά άπό ένα αρκετό χρονικό δίαστημα. Δεν χρειάζεται όμως να βασανίζεσαι αφού σε πολύ σύντομο χρόνο η αντικαταθλιπτική φαρμακευτική θεραπεία σε κάνει να νιώσεις καλά, και παράλληλα να μειώσει τις πιθανότητες για επανεμφάνιση της νόσου. Αν κάποτε υποτροπιάσεις, μη φοβηθείς, απλά μάθε να το αντιμετωπίζεις με τις δυνάμεις που όλοι έχουμε μέσα μας. Να αθλείσαι τακτικά, να προσέχεις την διατροφή σου και να διασκεδάζεις, είναι τόσο απλό. Φιλιά

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

> _Originally posted by Νικολέτα_
> Πήρα την απόφαση να πάω σε ψυχίατρο,(ποιός, εγώ) ο οποίος μου είπε ότι έχω \'ελαφριάς μορφής κατάθλιψη\' και μου έδωσε ladose και centrac, τα οποία παίρνω σχεδόν ένα μήνα, ενώ η θεραπεία από ότι μου είπε θα κρατήσει για τρεις μήνες περίπου. Μπορώ να πώ ότι έχω δει διαφορά. Η απορία μου είναι εάν φεύγει οριστικά όλο αυτο μετά τη θεραπεία ή μήπως θα επανέλθει δριμύτερη η κατάθλιψη και θα αναγκάζομαι να παίρνω χάπια για μια ζωή? 
> Νικολέτα


Νικολέτα, το δικό μου πρόβλημα ειναι διαφορετικό από το δικό σου -κοινωνική φοβία- ωστόσο ο ψυχιατρικός τρόπος αντιμετώπισής του είναι ο ίδιος. Με αντικαταθλιπτικά όπως τα ladose που παίρνεις και με ηρεμιστικά όπως τα centrac.

Δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω -μα το Θεό να βγω ψεύτης- αλλά αυτού του τύπου οι ασθένειες είναι χρόνιες...

Τα έχω ακούσει και εγώ από ψυχίατρο:
Θα παίρνεις ένα χάπι το πρωί για ένα χρόνο (αντικαταθλιπτικό) και θα το ξεπεράσεις...

Να \'ξερες πόσο όμορφα ένιωσα εκείνη την ημέρα!
Και τι απογοήτευση νιώθω ακόμη που δεν έχω καταφέρει να το ξεριζώσω από μέσα μου τόσα χρόνια μετά...

Πλέον το πήρα απόφαση. \'Εφτασα 35 χρονών. Θα ζήσω με το πρόβλημά μου. Θα το αντιμετωπίζω όπως μπορώ. Με φάρμακα, με ψυχοθεραπεία, με διαλογισμό και με ότι ακόμη προκύψει.

Η κατάθλιψη θα με επισκέφτεται, θα έρχεται θα φεύγει...
Άλλες φορές φορές θα είναι πιο ήπια, άλλες πιο έντονη.

Αυτό που μπορώ να σου πω είναι ότι έκανεςτην σωστή κίνηση που πήγες σε ψυχίατρο.

Να ΄σαι σίγουρη ότι γλύτωσες από πολύ \"πόνο\"

Φιλικά
Μιχάλης

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

> _Originally posted by Νικολέτα_
> Ο ψυχολόγος βοηθάει?


Βοηθάει!

----------


## alexandros3

Γνωρίζοντας κοντινό μου άνθρωπο με κρίσεις πανικού που τις ξεπέρασε, τα φάρμακα βοηθούν στην αρχή αλλά αν δεν ακολουθηθεί ψυχοθεραπεία για κάποιο καιρό η απαλοιφή των συμπτωμάτων δεν θα είναι μόνιμη. Μετά έκοψε και τα φάρμακα και τελείωσε η ψυχοθεραπεία κι είναι ένας πολύ πολύ πιο ευτυχισμένος άνθρωπος. 

Ο ειδικός, αν είναι καλός, σε βοηθάει να ξεκαθαρίσεις κάποια πράγματα μέσα σου σχετικά με το πως σκέφτεσαι και γιατί... Για μένα έχει αποδειχθεί εξαιρετικά σημαντικό και ούτε που υπέφερα από κρίσεις πανικού. Πόσο μάλλον. Γενικά χάνει καιρό κάποιος που δεν πάει στον ειδικό... (στον καλό ειδικό). Αλλά δεν γίνεται αυτό απ\' έξω. Πρέπει ο ίδιος να το δει.

----------


## 8ratos

> _Originally posted by pratsdim_
> Σεπτέμβριος 2004... Μόλις έφτασε στο τέλος του ένα καλοκαίρι από τα πιο επίπονα και ψυχοφθόρα της ζωής μου λόγω του απίστευτου όγκου δουλειάς που είχα επιφορτιστεί να φέρω εις πέρας... Είχα αφοσοιωθεί εκεί, στη δουλειά μου, με όλο μου το είναι από τη στιγμή που άρχισα να εργάζομαι, το 2001. Παράλληλα, \"τρέχανε\" και τα δύο μεταπτυχιακά μου. Προσωπική ζωή? Περιορισμένη, γιατί εγώ έδωσα προτεραιότητα αλλού, στην ...καριέρα μου. Σωστό? Έτσι πίστευα τότε, όντας απόλυτος σε αυτό, χωρίς να δίνω διεξόδους στον εαυτό μου να \"αδειάσει\", να \"στανιάρει\". \"Είμαι πολύ δυνατός άνθρωπος\" έλεγα, \"Δεν χρειάζομαι ξεκούραση, δεν χρειάζομαι διασκέδαση, τώρα προέχει η δουλειά μου..\"! Τι αφελές που το βλέπω πια.... Ο οργανισμός μου όμως μάζευε αθροιστικά όλη αυτή την πίεση και την κακομεταχείριση από τον ίδιο τον άνθρωπο, στον οποίο ανήκει!! Και ξαφνικά, τη στιγμή που η μεγάλη πίεση είχε φύγει, τις μέρες που αποφάσισα να δώσω χρόνο στον εαυτό μου, ήρθε η απαρχή της καταιγίδας... ʼρχισα να μη νιώθω καλά, το έλεγα, το φώναζα σε όλους τους γύρω μου! \"Δε νιώθω καλά!!! Δε μπορώ!!\"... \"Έλα ρε, δυο μέτρα παλικάρι και μας λες βλακείες..\" η συνήθης απάντηση... Εγώ, όμως, ΔΕΝ ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΚΑΛΑ!! ʼρχισα να έχω ενοχλήσεις σε σωματικό επίπεδο, στο στομάχι μου, στα γεννητικά μου όργανα, στο στήθος μου, στο κεφάλι μου....
> 
> 11 Νοεμβρίου 2004, το θυμάμαι σαν τώρα και ανατριχιάζω την ώρα που το γράφω... Ξυπνάω με την ίδια κακή διάθεση, όπως όλες τις μέρες από το Σεπτέμβρη και μετά... Όμως, εκείνο το πρωί, διαισθάνομαι ότι κάτι θα συμβεί, ο πόνος στην κοιλιά μου αφόρητος... Μία ώρα μετά, ευρισκόμενος στη δουλειά μου, ήρθε... Κόπηκαν τα πόδια μου, ένιωυα οτι ...πεθαίνω, ότι σβήνω, ότι έχω κάτι πολύ σοβαρό... Η πρώτη κρίση πανικού... Όλη μου ζωή περνάει μπροστά από τα μάτια μου, όλες οι σημαντικότερες στιγμές, όλα τα αγαπημένα μου πρόσωπα... ΤΙ ΕΧΩ???
> Αρχίζει ένας ατελείωτος και φαύλος κύκλος επισκέψεων σε γιατρούς και στα επείγοντα νοσοκομείων... \"Δεν έχεις τίποτα παθολογικό, χρειάζεσαι ξεκούραση και θα περάσει...\" ΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!! ΚΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ?? ΤΙ?? Δεν ζω, μένω μέσα, δε χαμογελάω πια, δε μπορώ να χαρώ, σα να υπάρχει ένα χέρι που με κρατάει από το να νιώσω καλά! Γιατί σε μένα Θέε μου... ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ... Δεν υπάρχει επιστροφή... Πού είναι ο Δημήτρης γαμώτο?? ΠΟΥ??
> 
> Δεν έχω τον έλεγχο του εαυτού μου, νιώθω σα να εκρύγνειται ο ίδιος μου ο εαυτός και δεν μπορώ να αντιμετωπίσω την ορμή του...
> Διαβάζω κάπου για την ...κατάθλιψη... Θέμα απαγορευμένο για όλους σχεδόν που δεν το έχουν περάσει. Κατάθλιψη??? Όχι, με τίποτα. Δεν είναι αυτό, προσπαθούσα να πείσω τον εαυτό μου. ΔΕΝ μπορώ, όμως, να νιώσω καλά με τίποτα. Σε μια στροφή του μυαλού μου, που αποδείχτηκε τελικά σωτήρια, παίρνω τηλέφωνο σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο... Δειλά, φοβισμένα... Με πείθει, όμως, με υπέροχο τρόπο να τα πούμε από κοντά. Και πράγματι, γίνεται. Μία, δύο, τρεις συναντήσεις, αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω πράγματα και οι κρίσεις πανικού δε με επισκέπτονται ξανά από τότε... Όμως, εξακολουθώ να υποφέρω ψυχολογικά, να νιώθω ότι βρίσκομαι στο μηδέν, ότι δεν ξέρω αν μπορέσω να το αντέξω...
> 
> ...

----------


## 8ratos

:P

----------


## Νικολέτα

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Μιχάλη μακάρι να βγεις ψεύτης για όλους μας και να ξεπεράσουμε αυτή την κατάσταση οριστικά. Εάν όπως λεει ο Μιχάλης δεν ξεπερνιέται τόσο εύκολα, έχετε δει διαφορά στον τρόπο που το αντιμετωπίζετε όταν έρχεται? Δημήτρη εύχομαι να είσαι πάντα έτσι αισιόδοξος στη ζωή σου και να μεταδίδεις αυτή σου την αισιοδοξία σε όλους γύρω σου. Πόσο καιρό ακολουθείτε θεραπεία? Με βάση την εμπειρία σας μήπως οι τρείς μήνες που μου είπε ο γιατρός είναι μικρό χρονικό διάστημα? Σπύρο ξεκίνησες με τον ψυχολόγο? Εντυπώσεις?
Δεν θέλω να σας βομβαρδίζω με τις ερωτήσεις μου αλλά πιστεύω ότι έχετε πολλές απαντήσεις.
Ευχαριστώ και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους μας.
Νικολέτα

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by Νικολέτα_
> Η απορία μου είναι εάν φεύγει οριστικά όλο αυτο μετά τη θεραπεία ή μήπως θα επανέλθει δριμύτερη η κατάθλιψη και θα αναγκάζομαι να παίρνω χάπια για μια ζωή? 
> Νικολέτα


Καλημέρα σε όλους,
Νικολέτα γεια σου και από μένα.
Αυτά που θα γράψω είναι απόρροια των προσωπικών μου εμπειριών, κατά τη διάρκεια και μετά το πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισα. Πάμε, λοιπόν....
\"Φεύγει οριστικά?\"... Η απάντηση εξαρτάται από το πώς ορίζεις το \"οριστικά\". Αν εννοείς ότι θα γίνει κάτι \"μαγικό\" και θα νιώσεις καλά ξεχνώντας την εμπειρία της κατάθλιψης, τότε, όχι δεν φεύγει οριστικά. Γιατί, πολύ απλά, αυτό το \"μαγικό\" δεν γίνεται...
Η διαδικασία, το βίωμα της κατάθλιψης, θα σε αλλάξει ως άνθρωπο. Θα σε βοηθήσει να ωριμάσεις και να αναπτύξεις μηχανισμούς, οι οποίοι θα ενεργοποιούνται κάθε φορά που θα αντιμετωπίζεις κάποια άσχημη κατάσταση, που θα συνοδεύεται και από άσχημα συναισθήματα, στο μέλλον. Θα σε βοηθήσει να φιλοσοφήσεις έννοιες, θεμελιώδεις για την υπόλοιπη ζωή σου. Αυτό δε θα γίνει μόνο του βέβαια. Προϋποθέτει ότι αντιστέκεσαι στο πρόβλημά σου, \"ψάχνεσαι\" και το αντιμετωπίζεις σθεναρά.
Η κατάθλιψη, τουλάχιστον για μένα, έχει μείνει σαν μια πολύ άσχημη ανάμνηση. Σαν ένα βίωμα που, ναι μεν δε θέλω να θυμάμαι, αλλά δε γίνεται και να διαγράψω από το υποσυνείδητό μου. Υπάρχουν στιγμές, ακόμα και τώρα, ίσως και για όλη μου τη ζωή, που όλα αυτά που πέρασα τότε, με επισκέπτονται και θα με επισκέπτονται μέσω σκέψεων. Σε άσχετες στιγμές, σε στιγμές που ίσως δεν \"δικαιολογούνε\" αυτές τις αναμνήσεις. Όμως, το μυαλό είναι για να σκέπτεται. Το θέμα είναι το πόση σημασία δίνω εγώ στις σκέψεις μου. Και η απάντηση είναι ... καμία σημασία τώρα πια. Τότε, ναι ήμουν απίστευτα ευάλωτος. Κάθε μου άσχημη σκέψη με ισοπέδωνε. Όμως, πολεμώντας το, καταλαβαίνεις πάρα πολλά πράγματα ... Για σένα, για τους γύρω σου, για τη ζωή σου... Τώρα πια, οι σκέψεις έρχονται, όποτε και αν έρθουν, και όπως έρχονται έτσι και φεύγουν... 
Ναι, η κατάθλιψη, σαν ανάμνηση, πιστεύω ότι δεν ξεπερνιέται ποτέ! Η κατάθλιψη, όμως, ως βίωμα ξεπερνιέται απόλυτα. Είναι η κατάσταση που με έμαθε να ζω πραγματικά. Κάθε στιγμή της ζωής μου... Είναι η κατάσταση που άλλαξε τη ροή της ζωής μου. Υπάρχει ο Δημήτρης π.κ. (προ κατάθλιψης) και ο Δημήτρης μ.κ. (μετά κατάθλιψης)! :-))) Αν με ρωτούσες αυτή τη στιγμή ποιον Δημήτρη επιλέγω, δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία, τον Δημήτρη μετά την κατάθλιψη. Αυτόν που έχει μάθει να ζει, αυτόν που έχει ωριμάσει μέσα από όλο αυτό, ακόμα και έχοντας σαν απομηνάρι την άσχημη ανάμνηση της κατάθλιψης... 
Το κέρδος μου από το πέρασμα μου από το τούνελ της κατάθλιψης είναι τεράστιο, συγκρινόμενο με το αν δεν την είχα ζήσει. Το μόνο αρνητικό, όπως έγραψα και πριν, η άσχημη ανάμνησή της. Τίποτα άλλο. Όμως, αναλογίσου ότι τέτοιες αναμνήσεις θα αποκτησουμε και άλλες στην πορεία της ζωής μας π.χ. αν, χτύπα ξύλο, χάσουμε κάποτε κάποιο δικό μας πρόσωπο. Γίνεται να το ξεχάσεις? Όχι βέβαια. Έτσι είναι και η κατάθλιψη. Ή μάλλον ΗΤΑΝ. Παρελθόν... Έχει μείνει μόνο η σκέψη της σαν κατάσταση. Αλλά, και η σκέψη του πολύ μεγάλου κέρδους που αποκομίζεις από όλο αυτό..
Άρα, ορίζοντας το \"οριστικά\", ως μια απλή ανάμνηση της τωρινής σου κατάστασης, η απάντηση βγαίνει αβίαστα... ΝΑΙ, το ξεπερνάς απόλυτα!

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## Νικολέτα

Δημήτρη καλησπέρα.
Χαίρομαι πολύ που μου απάντησες, καθώς το δικό σου βίωμα ήταν αυτό που διάβασα πρώτα και μου έδωσε την ώθηση να έρθω σε επαφή με όλους εσάς για να βρω απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματά μου αλλά και να βοηθήσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου τόσο τον εαυτό μου όσο και όποιον συνάνθρωπό μου μπορέσω. Το αίσθημα της προσφοράς ήταν και είναι πάντα μέρος του χαρακτήρα μου, όπως και το να ψάχνομαι γενικώς για να βελτιώνομαι. Είμαι σίγουρη πως δεν πρόκειται να φύγει η κατάθλιψη με μαγικό τρόπο, θα ήμουν αφελής αν πίστευα κάτι τέτοιο. Απλώς θέλω να νιώθω δυνατή και έτοιμη να την αντιμετωπίσω και να την ξεπεράσω. Είμαι αισιόδοξη ότι θα το κάνω αντλώντας δύναμη από εσένα και από όλους εσάς. Μετά από συζητήσεις με τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό, πιστεύω ότι στην έναρξη του προβλήματος αυτού συντελλεί κατά πολύ η έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης που έχουμε. Βασικό επίσης είναι να μπορέσουμε να συμφιλιωθούμε με το θάνατο, όπως λες κι εσύ, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τον φοβόμαστε. Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σου γι\'αυτά, μετά και από την επικοινωνία σου με τον ψυχολόγο? 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον
Νικολέτα

----------


## SpyrosGR21

Νικολετα σημερα θα τηλεφωνησω τωρα το απογευμα στον ψυχολογο και θα κανω την πρωτη επισκεψη οποτε κανονισουμε να δουμε. Ελπιζω απο το οικονομικο θεμα να ειναι καλα.. Πως εισαι Νικολετα? Εγω ακομα δε μπορω να νιωσω καλα μεσα μου, αλλα δεν ειμαι οπως και στις αρχες του προβληματος.. Βλεπω μια απαθεια, δε νιωθω καλα μεσα μου, νιωθω να εχω πολλα νευρα χωρις λογο και σαν να μη με χωραει ο τοπος καθολου και πουθενα.. Δε ξερω τι θελω και τι ειναι αυτο που θα με κανει να νιωσω καλα. Ακολουθω αυτο που μου ειπε ο ειδικος οτι θα το ξεπερασεις μονος αυτο, αυτη την ηπια καταθλιψη αλλα βλεπω οτι θελει καιρο και οτι φευγει σιγα σιγα... Αλλα ειναι οντως ετσι? Φευγει? Τι να πω, παντως δε μου εχει πει για αγωγη τιποτα. Περιμενουμε...

----------


## Νικολέτα

Σπύρο καλημέρα.
Ελπίζω το ραντεβού σου με τον ψυχολόγο να πάει καλά και να βρεις τις απαντήσεις που θέλεις σύντομα. Δώσε λίγο χρόνο στον εαυτό σου για να ξεπεράσει όλη αυτή την κατάσταση, φαντάζομαι δεν φεύγει από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη. Αυτό προσπαθώ να κάνω κι εγώ. Όσο για μένα έχω δει διαφορά σε σχέση με το πώς ήμουν ένα μήνα πρίν, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι αισθάνομαι εντελώς καλά. Σήμερα π.χ. ξύπνησα με το γνωστό άγχος αλλά προσπαθώ να το ξεπεράσω και να μην του δώσω σημασία για να φύγει. Πιστέυω ότι τα καταφέρνω ως ένα βαθμό. Μεθαύριο θα τηλεφωνήσω στο γιατρό να τον ενημερώσω για την εξέλιξη μου και να δούμε τι θα μου πει. Θα σε ενημερώσω σχετικά. Σε ψυχολόγο δεν πήρα την απόφαση να πάω ακόμη. Μήν απογοητεύεσαι, πρέπει να είμαστε δυνατοί σε αυτή τη δυσκολία που μας παρουσιάστηκε αλλά και σε κάθε δυσκολία που θα συναντήσουμε στη ζωή μας. Θα περιμένω νέα σου για το πως νιώθεις, αλλά και για τη γνώμη του ψυχολόγου, σχετικά με το θέμα. Πού θα πάει, θα περάσει!
Νικολέτα

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by Νικολέτα_
> Μετά από συζητήσεις με τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό, πιστεύω ότι στην έναρξη του προβλήματος αυτού συντελλεί κατά πολύ η έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης που έχουμε. Βασικό επίσης είναι να μπορέσουμε να συμφιλιωθούμε με το θάνατο, όπως λες κι εσύ, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τον φοβόμαστε. 
> Νικολέτα


Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
συμφωνώ απόλυτα Νικολέτα! 

Πράγματι, και η δική μου αυτοπεποίθηση είχε γκρεμιστεί στα αρχικά στάδια της κατάθλιψης. Και πώς να μη συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο αφού αυτά που βίωνα και αισθανόμουνα εκείνη την περίοδο απείχαν παρασάγκας και από τους χειρότερους εφιάλτες μου... Ήταν μια κατάσταση που ανέτρεψε, μέσα σε πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, την (υποτιθέμενη) ισορροπία που υπήρχε στη ζωή μου. Όλα γκρεμίστηκαν \"μπροστά στα μάτια μου\", χωρίς εγώ να μπορώ να κάνω κάτι, να αντιδράσω. 

Την αυτοπεποίθηση και τον εαυτό μου άρχισα να τον ξαναβρίσκω μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο μέσα μου, μετά από το \"ξεσκαρτάρισμα\" απόψεων και φιλοσοφιών που είχα μεχρι τότε στη ζωή μου. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι, αν όχι καμία, τότε ελάχιστες από τις απόψεις που είχα μέχρι τότε για τον εαυτό μου, για τη ζωή μου, για το θάνατο κλπ. έμειναν όρθιες! Όλες καταρρίφθηκαν.. Και όταν φτάνεις στο μηδέν, έχεις και την πολύ μεγάλη ευκαιρία να \"ψαχτείς\" και να θέσεις τη ζωή σου, τον εαυτό σου, πάνω σε άλλες, πολύ πιο στέρεες βάσεις. Βάσεις, οι οποίες δεν θα θρυμματίζονται με το ..πρώτο φύσημα, αλλά θα είναι αυτές πάνω στις οποίες θα αντιμετωπίζεις κάθε δύσκολη κατάσταση στη ζωή σου πια...

Αναφορικά με την αποδοχή του θανάτου ως τη φυσιολογική κατάληξη της ζωής μας, την άποψή μου την έχεις ήδη διαβάσει στο ίδιο post. :-)
Και ας μην ξεχνάμε, όπως διάβασα κάπου πρόσφατα, ότι \"για να βγούνε στη στεριά τα μαργαριτάρια, πρέπει να συμβεί μεγάλη φουρτούνα..\". Κι επειδή, ακριβώς, η \"φουρτούνα\" που περνάς τώρα είναι ..ζόρικη, θα βγάλει στη στεριά της ζωής σου τα μαργαριτάρια που σου ανήκουν! :-))

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## Νικολέτα

Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη.

Χαίρομαι που συμφωνείς μαζί μου. Εγώ πίστευα ότι είχα ανακτήσει την έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης που είχα από μικρό κοριτσάκι, μετά από σκληρή δουλειά με τον εαυτό μου, αλλά μάλλον ο Θεός θέλει να αποκτήσω ακόμη περισσότερη και ίσως γι\'αυτό περνώ αυτή τη φάση στη ζωή μου. Θέλω να βγώ πιο δυνατός άνθρωπος μετά από αυτή τη δοκιμασία και σε ευχαριστώ που καταλαβαίνεις και βοηθάς τόσο να γίνει αυτό μεταδίδοντας τη δύναμη που έχεις σε όλους. Σου εύχομαι καλό απόγευμα!
Νικολέτα

----------


## Orion

Αν και δεν ειχα την υπομονη να διαβασω ολοκληρο το ποστ ,εχω να πω στη Νικολέτα οτι κατα την αποψη μου η ελλειψη αυτοεκτιμησης μάλλον δεν ηταν το κυριαρχο και βασικο προβλημα της.Διοτι το προβλημα ηταν οτι κάπως χανοταν αυτη η αυτοεκτιμηση που με κοπο μαζευε.Αν προσπαθησεις συνειδητα και πιστευψεις οτι υπάρχει δυνατοτητα να γινεις καλα ,σύντομα θα έρθει η κάθαρση.

----------


## Νικολέτα

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Οrion αν χάθηκε πάντως, πρέπει να την ξαναβρούμε επειγόντως!!! Αστειεύομαι. Πιστεύω και βάζω τα δυνατά μου να φτασω στο επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα και το ίδιο εύχομαι σε όλους. Επικοινώνησα και με το γιατρό, ο οποίος με διαβεβαίωσε ότι σε λίγο θα το ξεπεράσω τελείως. Μακάρι! Μου είπε επίσης να σταματήσω τα αγχολυτικά και να συνεχίσω μόνο με τα ladose (αντικαταθλιπτικά). Έκλεισα ραντεβού μαζί του για το τέλος του μήνα. Χρόνια πολλά στο Μιχάλη και σε όσους γιορτάζουν σήμερα.

Νικολέτα

----------


## pratsdim

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Σήμερα \"γιορτάζω\" τα πιο παράξενα \"γενέθλιά\" μου! 
Συμπληρώνονται 2 χρόνια από την πρώτη κρίση πανικού μου! :-)))
11 Νοεμβρίου 2004 - 11 Νοεμβρίου 2006... Δύο χρόνια από τα πιο έντονα της ζωής μου, με τον άσχημο αλλά και με τον όμορφο τρόπο. 2 χρόνια, μέσα στα οποία πρόλαβα να πέσω στο απόλυτο μηδέν και να σταθώ και πάλι στα πόδια μου, πολύ πιο ώριμος, πολύ πιο προσγειωμένος, πολύ πιο ...Δημήτρης! :-)
Το μόνο που εύχομαι είναι να είμαστε όλοι καλά, όσοι περάσαμε και περνάμε από κάποια ανάλογη δύσκολη κατάσταση και να θυμόμαστε ότι η δύναμη κρύβεται μέσα μας, σε όλους μας..

Καλό μεσημέρι,
Δημήτρης

----------


## iwanna25

pratsdim άν και δεν εχουμε ξαναμιλήσει σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα να νοιώθεις πάντα έτσι όμορφα οπως τωρα και να \'γιορτάζεις\' καθημερινά την \'ανακάλυψη\' της δύναμης και της ωριμότητας που πάντα έκρυβες μέσα σου.
χρόνια πολλά λοιπον από μένα στον pratsdim του 2004 που
δεν το εβαλε κατω και πάλεψε και στον pratsdim του 2006 που απολαμβανει τη ζωη δυνατος οσο ποτε αλλοτε! :Smile: 

υγ.σε ευχαριστούμε για το κουράγιο που μας μεταδίδεις :Smile:

----------


## Νικολέτα

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη και σε όλους σας.

Εύχομαι να γιορτάζεις κάθε χρόνο και καλύτερα αυτά τα γενέθλια και να φτάσουμε όλοι στο αποτέλεσμα που έχεις επιτύχει. Προσωπικά σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη δύναμη που μου δίνεις, δύναμη που δεν φανταζόμουν ότι έχω! Εύχομαι να συνεχίσουμε έτσι σε όλη μας τη ζωή! Να είσαι δίπλα μας γιατί σε χρειαζόμαστε!

Νικολέτα

----------


## Narsil*

Χρόνια πολλά Δημήτρη! Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!
Καλημέρα σε όλους, δεν \"βλέπω\" πολλά απ\' τα παλιά πρόσωπα... ελπίζω να είναι όλοι καλά...
Γεια σου Σπύρο, καλή αρχή...

----------


## Νικολέτα

Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη. Έχω καιρό να δω μήνυμά σου. Ελπίζω να είσαι πολύ καλά!

Νικολέτα

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by Νικολέτα_
> Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη. Έχω καιρό να δω μήνυμά σου. Ελπίζω να είσαι πολύ καλά!
> 
> Νικολέτα


Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
γεια σου Νικολέτα! 
Αν εξαιρέσεις το ότι είμαι λίγο αγχωμένος λόγω του ότι πλησιάζει η ημερομηνία για να υπηρετήσω τη \"μαμά πατρίδα\", μια χαρά κατά τα άλλα. Αρκετό τρέξιμο με τη δουλειά, αλλά παρακολουθώ τα \"τεκταινόμενα\" στο forum. :-))
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον!
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## Νικολέτα

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη. 
Χαίρομαι που είσαι καλά. Το ίδιο θα έλεγα και για τον εαυτό μου. Πηγαίνω πολύ καλά και είμαι αισιόδοξη. Όσο για τη \"μαμά πατρίδα\" να μην αγχώνεσαι καθόλου. Έδειξες τη δύναμή σου σε τόσο δύσκολες καταστάσεις που νομίζω αυτό θα σου φανεί παιχνιδάκι!!

Νικολέτα

----------


## Lenaki

Δημητρη μου συμφωνω απολυτα με τη Νικολετα.
Η αγχωδης διαταραχη μας εχει κανει τοσα και τοσα γυμνασια χροοονια τωρα. Κι ακομη ειμαστε ορθιοι.
Μη σε πτοει ο στρατος. Εσυ καταφερες να νικησεις μαχες και μαχες με το χειροτερο θεριο! Τωρα θα κολωσεις;

Πανω τους Δημητρη!
ΑΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  :Big Grin:

----------


## pratsdim

Χαχα! :-))
Να είστε καλά και οι δύο, σας ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαράσταση. Έτσι κι αλλιώς ο στρατός είναι στρεσσογόνα κατάσταση από τη φύση του, οπότε φυσιολογικό να έχω αγχωθεί κάπως. Αλλά, υπομονή, θα περάσει κι αυτό! :-)
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά!
Δημήτρης

----------


## lupus30

φιλε δημητρη μην ανησυχεις, καταφερες τοσα, ο στρατος θα ειναι παιχνιδακι.. ενω ολοι οι αλλοι θα αγχωνονται και θα μπαινουν σε νεα μονοπατια, εσυ ευκολα θα ελεγχεις ολα σου τα συναισθηματα.. και να ξερεις οτι ο στρατος ειναι ομορφη εμπειρια αρκει να εισαι ο εαυτος σου, αυτο εκτιμαται.. δυναμη και κουραγιο και στο λεει ενας που παλευει πολυ και καθημερινα με εντονα ψυχοσωματικα.. σημερα γιορταζα \"ως σπυρος\", βγηκα και συνεχως ημουν στην τσιτα με εντονα βουητα στο κεφαλι και πολυ φοβο.. θελω να ληξει, να απελευθερωθω, να απολαμβανω ξανα απλα και μικρα πραγματα που εχουν χαθει και αυτα απο τη ζωη μου.. το δικο σου παραδειγμα οπως και πολλων αλλων εδω μεσα ειναι δυναμη για ολους εμας που ακομα παλευουμε.. εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα πια οτι δεν αξιζει τιποτα να σε γυρισει πισω, ολα καλα θα πανε...

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by lupus30_
> φιλε δημητρη μην ανησυχεις, καταφερες τοσα, ο στρατος θα ειναι παιχνιδακι.. ενω ολοι οι αλλοι θα αγχωνονται και θα μπαινουν σε νεα μονοπατια, εσυ ευκολα θα ελεγχεις ολα σου τα συναισθηματα.. και να ξερεις οτι ο στρατος ειναι ομορφη εμπειρια αρκει να εισαι ο εαυτος σου, αυτο εκτιμαται.. δυναμη και κουραγιο και στο λεει ενας που παλευει πολυ και καθημερινα με εντονα ψυχοσωματικα.. σημερα γιορταζα \"ως σπυρος\", βγηκα και συνεχως ημουν στην τσιτα με εντονα βουητα στο κεφαλι και πολυ φοβο.. θελω να ληξει, να απελευθερωθω, να απολαμβανω ξανα απλα και μικρα πραγματα που εχουν χαθει και αυτα απο τη ζωη μου.. το δικο σου παραδειγμα οπως και πολλων αλλων εδω μεσα ειναι δυναμη για ολους εμας που ακομα παλευουμε.. εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα πια οτι δεν αξιζει τιποτα να σε γυρισει πισω, ολα καλα θα πανε...


Καλημέρα Σπύρο,
σου εύχομαι χρόνια πολλά για την ονομαστική σου εορτή! Να είσαι πάντα καλά, γερός και δυνατός. 
Μπορεί να υπάρχουν φορές που μας παίρνει από κάτω, λίγο ή πολύ, όπως εσένα τώρα, όπως εμένα τότε και πολύ λιγότερο τώρα, αλλά όταν φτάσεις στα κάτω στρώματα της ψυχολογίας σου, τότε υπάρχει μόνο άνοδος. Με προσπάθεια μεν, αλλά η ανταμοιβή αυτής της προσπάθειας είναι δεδομένη. Εκμεταλλεύσου όλο αυτό για να ψάξεις μέσα σου, να βρεις τον πραγματικό Σπύρο, να απελευθερωθείς μια και καλή από το πρόβλημά που σε ταλαιπωρεί αυτή την περίοδο. Αυτό που έχω να σε συμβουλεύσω, κρίνοντας από την προσωπική μου άσχημη εμπειρία, είναι να μη φοβάσαι να προκαλείς τους φόβους σου. Φοβάσαι να ταξιδέψεις; Ταξίδεψε! Φοβάσαι να οδηγήσεις; Οδήγησε! Φοβάσαι να βγεις έξω; Βγες! Μία, δύο, τρεις, πέντε, δέκα, το παιχνίδι θα το κερδίσεις.. Πριν δύο χρόνια, η σκέψη και μόνο ότι θα έπρεπε να ταξιδέψω για να επιστρέψω στον τόπο σπουδών και δουλειάς μου, με ισοπέδωνε.. Το έκανα, όμως. Δεν έπαθα τίποτα από αυτά που φοβόμουνα. Γιατί; Γιατί όλα συνεπάγονται από τον τρόπο σκέψης μας. Μπορεί να ακούγεται μ...κία, αλλά η κατάσταση που αντιμετωπίσαμε ή αντιμετωπίζουμε θέλει χιούμορ από την πλευρά μας! Δοκίμασε το εξής απλό, όταν σου έρθει μία άσχημη σκέψη ή συναίσθημα, απλά χαμογέλασε για λίγο, έστω κι αν δε θέλεις. Όσο διαρκεί το χαμόγελο σου, η σκέψη ή το συναίσθημα δεν υφίστανται! Δεν ξέρω γιατί.. Εμπειρικά, το παρατήρησα. Κάν\'το και πες μου τι ένιωσες εκείνη τη στιγμή! Θα περιμένω.. :-))
Και πάλι, να είσαι καλά Σπύρο και σε ευχαριστώ, μέσα από την καρδιά μου, για το ενδιαφερον σου.
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά!
Δημήτρης

----------


## lupus30

δημητρη μου καταρχην χαμογελαω τωρα που διαβασα τα λογια σου.. θα προσπαθησω πραγματικα να ακολουθησω τη εμπειρια σου και την κανω βιωμα γιατι πιστευω(και ας μην το κανω τοσο συχνα πραξη) οτι το χαμογελο ειναι \"ανασα ζωης\" για καθε περιπτωση και πολλοι απο εμας ειμαστε χαμενοι στη \"δυσπνοια\" για τοσο καιρο.. κρατα και εσυ αυτο το χαμογελο και χρησιμοποιησε το εκει που θα πας να παγωσεις τους αντιπαλους.. να σαι καλα φιλε μου....

----------


## zoe_23

Γεια σε ολους! Ελπιζω να με θυμαστε. Οπως σας εχω ξαναπει,πριν 2 μηνες αρραβωνιαστηκα και στο νεο μου σπιτι δεν εχω υπολογιστη. Ετσι...ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να στελνω τοσο συχνα οσο πριν. Παρολα αυτα δεν σας ξεχναω. Λοιπον,τωρα ζω σε ενα σπιτι με τον αντρα μου και περναω πολυ καλα. Σε ψυχολογο δεν εχω παει ακομα και οι κρισεις πανικου συνεχιζονται.Εχοντας κανει ολες τις εξετασεις,εχω διαπιστωσει οτι ειμαι μια χαρα στην υγεια μου. Παρολα αυτα οι ανυσηχιες μου παραμενουν και δεν ξερω τι να κανω με αυτη την κατασταση. Λοιπον παιδια,αυτα για τωρα. Θα περιμενω απαντηση σας. 

Τα λεμε.

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by zoe_23_
> Λοιπον,τωρα ζω σε ενα σπιτι με τον αντρα μου και περναω πολυ καλα.


αυτό είναι πιο σημαντικό από τον πανικό...

----------


## pratsdim

Καλημέρα και κάλή εβδομάδα σε όλους!
Ελπίζω να είσαστε όλοι καλά! Έχω αρκετό καιρό να γράψω, παρόλα αυτά, όμως, παρακολουθώ τα τεκταινόμενα στο forum. :-)
Αφορμή του συγκεκριμένου κειμένου αποτελεί η ταινία / ντοκιμαντέρ \"The Secret - Το Μυστικό Της Έλξης\". Πραγματικά, αξίζει τον κόπο να την δεί κάποιος. Μετά το τέλος της, μπορεί να έχεις αρχίσει να τροποποιείς τον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι, αισθάνεσαι και ζεις! Δε θα προσθέσω κάτι άλλο. Όποιος την έχει δει καταλαβαίνει. :-)
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά!
Δημήτρης

----------


## ROULA

Κλημερα Δημητρη μου σε χρειαζομαι!!!

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by ROULA_
> Κλημερα Δημητρη μου σε χρειαζομαι!!!


Καλημέρα Ρούλα!
Μακάρι να μπορέσω να σε βοηθήσω. :-)

Δημήτρης

----------


## ROULA

Εγω ειμαι Δημητρη μου τωρα στο λουκι και πηρα παρα πολυ θαρρος απο σενα.Νιωθω οτι χανω τα νιατα και την ομορφια μου τζαμπα και βερεσε και εχω κλειστει στο σπιτι.Εχει 6 μερες που ξεκινησα τα σεροξατ σε ποσο καιρο θα αναστηθω? σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ καλε μου για την ανταποκριση σου.

----------


## ROULA

Αν θελεις και μπορεις μπες στο τσατ να τα πουμε αν δεν μπορεις τωρα στειλε μου email οποτε μπορεσεις.Να σε εχει ο θεος καλα Δημητρη μου

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by ROULA_
> Εγω ειμαι Δημητρη μου τωρα στο λουκι και πηρα παρα πολυ θαρρος απο σενα.Νιωθω οτι χανω τα νιατα και την ομορφια μου τζαμπα και βερεσε και εχω κλειστει στο σπιτι.Εχει 6 μερες που ξεκινησα τα σεροξατ σε ποσο καιρο θα αναστηθω? σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ καλε μου για την ανταποκριση σου.


Καλημέρα και πάλι σε όλους,
Ρούλα, χαίρομαι που η δική μου εμπειρία στάθηκε η αφορμή για να ανακτήσεις το θάρρος σου. 
Στην ερώτηση που μου κάνεις, δεν υπάρχει απόλυτη απάντηση. Καταρχάς, να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι... Δεν υπάρχει θέμα \"ανάστασής\" σου, γιατί πολύ απλά ...ζεις! :-) Περνάς από μια δύσκολη ψυχολογικά κατάσταση, αλλά, από το να κάθεσαι και να μεμψιμοιρείς για αυτό, προτίμησε να το εκμεταλλευτείς προς όφελός σου! Ψάξε μέσα σου και ανακάλυψε ποιοί παράγοντες της ζωής σου συνέβαλαν στο να νιώσεις τόσο άσχημα. Εκμεταλλεύσου αυτή την κατάσταση για να να αναπτύξεις μηχανισμούς αντιμετώπισης κάθε άλλης δύσκολης μελλοντικής κατάστασης που θα βιώσεις. Ο χρόνος της \"ανάστασής\" σου, όπως τον αποκαλείς, καθορίζεται από εσένα την ίδια. Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά, τα Seroxat στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, είναι ένα όπλο στη φαρέτρα σου, μα, αν στηριχθείς μόνο σε αυτά, το όποιο αποτέλεσμα θα είναι, πιθανόν, προσωρινό. Προσπάθησε να γίνεις \"παρατηρητής\" των σκέψεων και συναισθημάτων σου, να μη δίνεις σημασία και να μην \"πιάνεσαι\" από αυτά. Όπως έρχονται, έτσι και θα φεύγουν. Αργά και σταθερά, αυτός ο μηχανισμός θα αρχίσει να σου γίνεται συνήθεια. Και τα κέρδη, που θα αποκομίσεις από την διαδικασία αυτή, θα είναι ανεκτίμητα! Μη φοβάσαι τίποτα, η δύναμη που κρύβεις μέσα σου είναι απεριόριστη. Απλά, πίστεψε σε αυτή! Πίστεψε στον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό!
Τα φάρμακα θα κάνουν τη δουλειά τους. Από κει και πέρα είναι όλα στο χέρι σου. ΟΛΑ! Και μια συμβουλή, γιατί, αν θυμάμαι καλά από άλλο post σου, κάποια στιγμή διέκοψες τη θεραπεία σου. ΜΗΝ διακόψεις τη θεραπεία σου, ακόμα και αν έχεις φθάσει στο σημείο να ...πετάς από τη χαρά σου! ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ολοκληρώσεις τη θεραπεία σωστά. Προσωπικά, αν και από τους πρώτους μήνες είχα αρχίσει να αισθάνομαι καλά, τη θεραπεία την ακολούθησα για, περίπου, 1 χρόνο και 2-3 μήνες, υπό την καθοδήγηση, βέβαια, του γιατρού μου. Επομένως, κάνε κι εσύ αυτό που θα σε συμβουλέψει ο γιατρός σου και μην παίρνεις πρωτοβουλίες από μόνη σου. :-)

Πάντως, αν διαβάσεις όλο το \"διάλογο\", που έχει πραγματοποιηθεί μέσα από το συγκεκριμένο post, θα βρεις πολλές απαντήσεις, οι οποίες αφορούν το συγκεκριμένο \"λούκι\". 

Οτιδήποτε άλλο χρειαστείς και μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω, ευχαρίστως θα το κάνω. :-)

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά!

Δημήτρης

----------


## ROULA

Δημητρη μου εχεις δικιο σε ολα και σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.Ελπιζω να ακολουθησω το παραδειγμα σου και να γινω καλα.. θελω να σε νιωθω και σενα διπλα μου παροτι ειμαστε ξενοι εγω σε νιωθω οικειο μου ατομο και παλι σε ευχαριστω για την στηριξη σου.

----------


## Νικολέτα

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη 

Χαίρομαι πολύ που βλέπω και πάλι τα μηνύματά σου και που είσαι καλά! 

Νικολέτα

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by Νικολέτα_
> Καλημέρα Δημήτρη 
> 
> Χαίρομαι πολύ που βλέπω και πάλι τα μηνύματά σου και που είσαι καλά! 
> 
> Νικολέτα


Γεια σου Νικολέτα,
χαίρομαι κι εγώ που είσαι καλά!  :Smile: 

Δημήτρης

----------


## ROULA

ο Δημητρης ειναι ο ανθρωπος που μου εδωσε τεραστια δυναμη και οσο ζω θα του το λεω.Ειναι ενα νεαρο σχετικα ατομο με απιστευτη εξυπναδα και υπομονη.Ειλικρινα τετοιοι ανθρωποι αξιζει πραγματικα να βρισκονται στο δρομο σου και μακαρι να τους εχει ο θεος καλα για να βοηθουν και να στηριζουν και αλλες πονεμενες ψυχες.Παρολο που δεν ειμαι ακομα τελειως καλα με επεισε να σταματησω να μενω σπιτι και να αρχισω να αντιμετωπιζω τους φοβους μου και με βοηθησε πολυ να μην ντρεπομαι για αυτους υπενθυμιζοντας μου συνεχως ποσο ανθρωπινοι και φυσιολογικοι ειναι.Θελω να τον ευχαριστησω και απο εδω δημοσια και να του υποσχεθω οτι θα προσπαθησω να μην τον απογοητευσω!!!!!

----------


## Νικολέτα

Καλημέρα!!

Ρούλα συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. Ο Δημήτρης έχει βοηθήσει πολλούς ανθρώπους μέσα σ\'αυτό το forum κι εγώ είμαι ένας από αυτούς. Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά για όλους μας και μέσα από αυτές τις εμπειρίες μας να γίνουμε καλύτεροι άνθρωποι και να νιώθουμε την ανάγκη να βοηθάμε όσο μπορούμε και τους γύρω μας.

Δημήτρη μην το πάρεις επάνω σου μόνο!!! χιχι (αστειεύομαι)!! φιλιά πολλά
Νικολέτα

----------


## pratsdim

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Ρούλα, Νικολέτα, 
δεν έχω λόγια να περιγράψω αυτό που αισθάνθηκα διαβάζοντας τα κείμενά σας. Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ μέσα από την καρδιά μου! Ειλικρινά, με συγκινήσατε. :-)

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,

Δημήτρης

----------


## perpatontas..

Δήμητρη διάβασα το αρχικό σου ποστ..... ομολογουμένως είσαι μεγάλη έμπνευση για μένα. Να \'σαι καλά!

----------


## husband

To ξαναδιαβάζω το thread αυτό και χαίρομαι για σένα αλήθεια ρε συ Δημήτρη. Η απορία όμως μένει. Τι έκανε τελικά το κλικ και γύρισε ο τροχός?
Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να απαντήσεις αλλά αυτό το thread το θέλω (προσωπικά εγώ τουλάχιστον) στα σημερινά μυνήματα. Και εν ανάγκη θα ποστάρω μόνο και μόνο για να το βλέπω κάθε μέρα.

----------


## pratsdim



----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by husband_
> To ξαναδιαβάζω το thread αυτό και χαίρομαι για σένα αλήθεια ρε συ Δημήτρη. Η απορία όμως μένει. Τι έκανε τελικά το κλικ και γύρισε ο τροχός?
> Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να απαντήσεις αλλά αυτό το thread το θέλω (προσωπικά εγώ τουλάχιστον) στα σημερινά μυνήματα. Και εν ανάγκη θα ποστάρω μόνο και μόνο για να το βλέπω κάθε μέρα.


Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Φίλε μου, χαίρομαι, που η περιγραφή της δικής μου εμπειρίας, νιώθεις ότι μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει. Με τιμούν τα λόγια σου και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για αυτό.

Πώς έγινε το κλικ... Πώς γύρισε ο τροχός... Ερωτήσεις, οι οποίες με βασάνιζαν και μένα τότε, σε μελλοντικό χρόνο... Πώς θα γίνει κάτι, ώστε να αρχίσω να σηκώνομαι στα πόδια μου... Πώς θα γυρίσει ο τροχός... Η απάντηση δεν ήταν σαφής στο μυαλό μου, δεν ήταν καν ορατή. Ένιωθα να είμαι στη μέση ενός βούρκου, ο οποίος με τραβούσε ολοένα και βαθύτερα... Και κάθε επόμενο βήμα που προσπαθούσα να πραγματοποιήσω ήταν πιο βαρύ και δύσκολο από το προηγούμενο...

Όμως, για στάσου! Με ποιό τρόπο προσπαθώ να ξεφύγω από το πρόβλημά μου; Ποιός ευθύνεται για την κατάσταση που βρίσκομαι; Πώς έφτασα σε ένα τέτοιο σημείο; Έχω αποδεχθεί το πρόβλημά μου; Το έχω ορίσει; Γιατί αγωνίζομαι μόνος μου, στηριζόμενος αποκλειστικά στον εγωισμό μου, ο οποίος απαγορεύει την αναζήτηση βοήθειας; Μήπως τελικά η λύση είναι μπροστά και γω βαδίζω προς τα πίσω; Μήπως τελικά η λύση είμαι ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ και γω την ψάχνω έξω;..

Οι απαντήσεις σε όλα αυτά τα ερωτήματα είχαν σαν κεντρικό άξονα τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό! ΕΓΩ, ο ίδιος, είχα οδηγήσει τον εαυτό μου στη λάσπη, μέσω του τρόπου ζωής που έκανα. ΕΓΩ είχα δημιουργήσει εναν Δημήτρη εγωιστή, που πίστευε ότι μπορεί να ξεπεράσει και να επιτύχει τα πάντα μόνος του. ΕΓΩ είχα θέσει και βασιστεί σε \"φιλοσοφίες\", δήθεν σωστές και απόλυτες, οι οποίες γκρεμίστηκαν σαν χάρτινος πύργος εν μία νυκτί...

Άρα... αφού το πρόβλημα το δημιούργησα μόνος μου, αφού στο πρόβλημα με οδήγησα, ουσιαστικά, εγώ ο ίδιος, η λύση είμαι πάλι ...ΕΓΩ! Μα πώς είναι δυνατόν; 

Κι όμως είναι... Το πρόβλημα δε θα αλλάξει και δε μπορεί να αλλάξει από κάτι εξωτερικό. Το όφελος από οτιδήποτε εξωτερικό θα είναι προσωρινό, θα είναι απλά σα να σπρώχνω τις βρωμιές κάτω από το χαλί! Το όφελος από το να αφήσω το χρόνο να δουλέψει μόνος του για μένα θα είναι πάλι μικρό. Επομένως, θα πρέπει να ...συνεργαστώ κι εγώ με το χρόνο! Συνειδητοποιώ ότι έχω την πολύ μεγάλη ευκαιρία να αλλάξω όλα αυτά, τα οποία με έφεραν στο απόλυτο μηδέν... Να αλλάξω, ουσιαστικά, τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό. Να απορρίψω στάσεις ζωής, που αποδείχθηκαν εσφαλμένες και να υιοθετήσω νέες, στέρεες και εποικοδομητικές.. 

Κι έτσι, το πρόβλημα θα το \"σπρώξω\" από μέσα, θα το \"ξεριζώσω\", δε θα υπάρχει πια χώρος για αυτό! Μα πώς να υπάρχει αφού δε θα υπάρχουν οι συνθήκες που το τροφοδοτούν;...

Αυτό, φίλε μου, ήταν το δικό μου \"κλικ\" τότε... Τώρα, 2,5 περίπου χρόνια μετά, έχω την απόδειξη ότι, τελικά, αυτή είναι η λύση.. Όσο κι αν με βοήθησαν τα αντικαταθλιπτικά, που πραγματικά ένιωσα να με βοηθάνε, αν έγω ο ίδιος δεν οριοθετούσα και πάλι τη ζωή μου από το μηδέν, πιστεύω ότι υπήρχε μεγάλη πιθανότητα να ήταν προσωρινό το αποτέλεσμα. Γι\'αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο, πάντα επαναλαμβάνω, ότι η λύση δεν είναι ...εκεί έξω... Είναι ΜΕΣΑ ΜΑΣ! Και ΟΛΟΙ έχουμε τη δύναμη να καταφέρουμε τα πάντα.

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα, έστω και λίγο. Αν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω σε οτιδήποτε, ευχαρίστως θα το κάνω.

Καλό βράδυ!

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by pratsdim_
> Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα, έστω και λίγο.


Δεν μπορώ να κεφραστώ με πολά λόγια αυτή την ώρα Δημήτρη και θα αρκεστώ σε μία λέξη μόνο ΑΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΑ
Είναι συγκινητικό να βλέπει κανείς την διάθεσή σου για να δώσεις σε άγνωστους ότι μπορείς. Και να ξέρεις ένα δίνεις δέκα παίρνουμε απο εσένα και όλους τους άλλους συγγραφείς αυτού του thread.

----------


## Νικολέτα

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Δημήτρη μου θα ήθελα αν μπορείς να μου λύσεις μια απορία που με απασχολεί. Έχω τελειώσει με τη θεραπεία που έκανα με αντικαταθλιπτικα εδώ και δύο μήνες περίπου και δόξα το Θεό είμαι καλά!! Απλώς είναι μερικές μέρες που δεν είμαι στα καλύτερά μου και μου μπαίνει στο μυαλό μήπως έχω πισωγυρίσματα. Τέτοιες στιγμές αυτό που κάνω είναι να αποτρέπω τον εαυτό μου να συνεχίσει αυτή τη σκέψη. Του λέω ότι οι μεταπτώσεις της διάθεσής μου είναι φυσιολογικές και δεν έχουν να κάνουν με την κατάθλιψη που πέρασα. Αλήθεια, εσένα σου περνούν ποτέ ανάλογες σκέψεις; 

Εύχομαι να έχουμε όλοι μία όμορφη μέρα!!!
Νικόλέτα
Νικολέτα

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by Νικολέτα_
> Καλημέρα σε όλους.
> 
> Δημήτρη μου θα ήθελα αν μπορείς να μου λύσεις μια απορία που με απασχολεί. Έχω τελειώσει με τη θεραπεία που έκανα με αντικαταθλιπτικα εδώ και δύο μήνες περίπου και δόξα το Θεό είμαι καλά!! Απλώς είναι μερικές μέρες που δεν είμαι στα καλύτερά μου και μου μπαίνει στο μυαλό μήπως έχω πισωγυρίσματα. Τέτοιες στιγμές αυτό που κάνω είναι να αποτρέπω τον εαυτό μου να συνεχίσει αυτή τη σκέψη. Του λέω ότι οι μεταπτώσεις της διάθεσής μου είναι φυσιολογικές και δεν έχουν να κάνουν με την κατάθλιψη που πέρασα. Αλήθεια, εσένα σου περνούν ποτέ ανάλογες σκέψεις; 
> Εύχομαι να έχουμε όλοι μία όμορφη μέρα!!!
> Νικόλέτα
> Νικολέτα


Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Νικολέτα, ειλικρινά, χαίρομαι που ολοκλήρωσες τη θεραπεία και είσαι καλά. Είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό να φοβάσαι μήπως συμβούν πισωγυρίσματα. Τουλάχιστον, κρίνοντας από εμένα. Αυτό που συνειδητοποίησα είναι ότι, όταν κάποιος άνθρωπος περάσει από μια παρόμοια, δύσκολη ψυχολογικά κατάσταση, ενοχοποιεί το να νιώθει άσχημα, πιστεύοντας ότι κάθε άσχημο συναίσθημα ή σκέψη είναι ικανό να τον ρίξει και πάλι στο βούρκο. 

Είναι άπειρες οι φορές, αφότου είπα ότι ξεπέρασα την κατάθλιψή μου, που είτε ένιωσα άσχημα, για οποιαδήποτε αιτία, είτε έκανα άσχημες σκέψεις, απομηνάρια, ίσως, του κυκεώνα σκέψεων που με βομβάρδιζαν ενόσω ήμουν μέσα στο πρόβλημα. Και, εννοείται, ότι αυτόματα γεννιόταν και ο φόβος μήπως αρχίσω να κάνω βήματα προς τα πίσω πάλι... 

Καμία, όμως, σκέψη και κανένα συναίσθημα δεν στάθηκαν ικανά να με γυρίσουν πίσω. Και ξέρεις γιατί; Γιατί εγώ ο ίδιος έχω αλλάξει μέσα από το πρόβλημά μου. Γιατί, πια, δε δίνω σημασία στις άσχημες σκέψεις, τις αγνοώ, και τα άσχημα συναισθήματα δεν τα αντιμετωπίζω πια ως κάτι \"ανώμαλο\" αλλά ως αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της ανθρώπινης ύπαρξης. Αλήθεια, γιατί να θεωρούμε μόνο τα όμορφα συναισθήματα φυσιολογικά; Είναι δυνατόν να είμαστε πάντα καλά; Όχι, φυσικά! 

Μέσα από το πρόβλημά σου, έχεις, όπως και ο καθένας που βιώνει μια ανάλογη κατάσταση, τη μεγάλη ευκαιρία να βρεις τον εαυτό σου και να χαράξεις μια άλλη πορεία στη ζωή σου, μια πορεία σταθερή και σίγουρη. Είναι αυτό που έγραφα χθες στον φίλο husband... Το πρόβλημα ξεριζώνεται από μέσα, δεν μπορεί να \"τραβηχτεί\" από έξω... Από τη στιγμή που θα το συνειδητοποιήσεις αυτό, δεν θα υπάρχει θέση και χώρος για καμία κατάθλιψη και κανέναν πανικό. Καμία άσχημη σκέψη και κανένα άσχημο συναίσθημα δε θα μπορεί να σε βγάλει από το δρόμο σου και να σε γυρίσει πίσω, γιατί πολύ απλά είτε θα τα αγνοείς είτε θα τα βλέπεις ως φυσιολογικά! Και έτσι, όπως έρχονται, έτσι και θα φεύγουν, αφού θα \"βλέπουν\" ότι δεν \"τους παίρνει\"! :-)

Καλημέρα και πάλι σε όλους! 

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## lupus30

γεια σου φιλε δημητρη, χαιρομαι που εισαι καλα :Smile:  ο στρατος πως παει..?

----------


## Νικολέτα

Kαλημέρα σας!

Δημήτρη χίλια ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο και τις σκέψεις που μου αφιέρωσες. Χαίρομαι πολύ που με καταλαβαίνεις απόλυτα. Συμφωνώ κι επαυξάνω στο ότι όλα τα συναισθήματα τελικά είναι υγιή και φυσιολογικά και καλό θα είναι να τα αποδεχόμαστε με τέτοιο τρόπο. Είμαστε λοιπόν σε καλό δρόμο!!!! Εύχομαι να είσαι πάντα έτσι δυνατός και να δίνεις δύναμη κι αισίοδοξία στους γύρω σου, όπως κάνεις τώρα. Το ίδιο εύχομαι και για όλους αλλά και για τον εαυτό μου.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ 

Νικολέτα

----------


## pratsdim

Καλό μεσημέρι σε όλους!

Φίλε Σπύρο, μια χαρά είμαι, ελπίζω να είσαι κι εσύ καλά! Το φαντάρικο πήρε αναβολή, λόγω κάποιων εκκρεμοτήτων, οι οποίες πρέπει να διευθετηθούν πριν παρουσιαστώ. :-)

Νικολέτα, σε ευχαριστώ για μία ακόμη φορά για τα καλά σου λόγια και σου υπενθυμίζω ότι δε χρειάζεται να με ευχαριστείς, γιατί, το να μπορώ να βοηθάω κάποιον, ευχαριστεί εμένα τον ίδιο πρώτα από όλα! :-)

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## pratsdim

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Σημερινό άρθρο του pathfinder.gr αναφορικά με το γάμο και την επίδρασή του σε άτομα με κατάθλιψη! :-)

http://news.pathfinder.gr/periscopio/405796.html

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## ex_hus

Ρημάδα στατιστική. Αναφέρεσαι σε σύνολα και όχι σε άτομα.

----------


## Souli

BRAVO DIMITRI !!!!!

MIPOS MPOREIS NA BOHTHISIS KAI EMENA 
EXO MOUDIASMATA SE SHMEIO NA MHN MPORO NA PIASO KAI NA MHN MPORO NA PERPATISO !
MOY LEME OTI EXO KRISI STRES !EGO NOMIZO OTI EXO SKLIRINSI KATAPLAKAS ¨Η MIA ANIATI NEUROLOGIKJ ASTHENEIA !
TI NA KANO ?
POS THA TO JEPERASO?

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by Souli_
> BRAVO DIMITRI !!!!!
> 
> MIPOS MPOREIS NA BOHTHISIS KAI EMENA 
> EXO MOUDIASMATA SE SHMEIO NA MHN MPORO NA PIASO KAI NA MHN MPORO NA PERPATISO !
> MOY LEME OTI EXO KRISI STRES !EGO NOMIZO OTI EXO SKLIRINSI KATAPLAKAS ¨Η MIA ANIATI NEUROLOGIKJ ASTHENEIA !
> TI NA KANO ?
> POS THA TO JEPERASO?


Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Souli, με συγχωρείς που άργησα να σου απαντήσω αλλά με πέτυχες σε δύσκολη φάση, καθώς έχασα ένα πολύ κοντινό μου πρόσωπο πριν λίγες ημέρες.

Τα συμπτώματα που περιγράφεις, λίγο έως πολύ, τα είχα κι εγώ τότε. Αδυνατούσα να πιστέψω στην αρχή ότι όλα οφείλονταν στο άγχος και την πίεση της κατάστασης, εξ\' ου και οι συνεχείς επισκέψεις σε γιατρούς και επείγοντα νοσοκομείων. Όταν άρχισα να πιστεύω ότι, τελικά, δεν είχα κάτι παθολογικό και ασχολήθηκα με το ψυχολογικό μέρος του προβλήματος, συνειδητοποίησα ότι οι μορφές, με τις οποίες μπορεί να σωματοποιηθεί το άγχος, είναι ...άπειρες! Μπορεί να εμφανιστεί ως μουδιάσματα, ως πονοκέφαλος, ως πόνοι σε άλλα μέρη του σώματος κλπ.

Όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας και το κλειδί σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις είναι να προσπαθούμε να φιλτράρουμε τις άσχημες σκέψεις μας. Ο μοναδικός, ίσως, τρόπος να εξαναγκάσουμε μια άσχημη σκέψη ή ένα άσχημο συναίσθημα να μας εγκαταλείψει είναι, απλά, να το αγνοήσουμε! Καμία σκέψη και κανένα συναίσθημα δεν πρόκειται να σου προξενήσει κάτι κακό. Γιατί πρόκειται, απλά, για σκέψη...

Το μυαλό είναι για να σκέπτεται. Δεν μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε τί είδους σκέψεις μπορεί να παράγει το μυαλό μας. Μπορούμε, όμως, να επιλέξουμε σε ποιες από αυτές τις σκέψεις θα δώσουμε σημασία ή όχι! Σίγουρα, θέλει προσπάθεια, επιμονή και υπομόνη αλλά το κέρδος που θα αποκομίσεις είναι ανεκτίμητο.

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,

Δημήτρης

----------


## OLGA25

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ!!ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΟΓΙΑ.... ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΛΟΓΙΑ!!ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΛΕΓΟΜΕΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΒΡΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΗ ΣΤΟ ΝΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝΕΞΗΓΗΤΟΥ...(ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ)...ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΜΟΥ...ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΣΥ.ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΕΓΩ...ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ!ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΒΙΩΣΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΝΙΩΘΩ!ΟΤΑΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΚΛΑΙΩ...ΗΤΑΝ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΟΥΝ ΕΓΩ...ΤΟΣΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΞΕΝΟ...ΜΙΑ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ ΣΧΕΨΗ ΕΝΑ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΚΟΤΗΤΑ...ΣΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΓΩΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΟΜΑΚΤΙΚΟ..ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΑΛΟΥ ΜΑΣ..ΠΟΥ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ..ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΜΕ...ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΟΥΜΕ!!ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ...ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ...ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ!!!ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ!!!ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΘΕΛΗΣΗ...ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ...ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕΤΕ ΣΕ ΣΑΣ.... ΘΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ!!!!! OΛΓΑ

----------


## OLGA25

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΘΑ\' ΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ..

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by OLGA25_
> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ!!ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΟΓΙΑ.... ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΛΟΓΙΑ!!ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΛΕΓΟΜΕΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΒΡΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΗ ΣΤΟ ΝΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝΕΞΗΓΗΤΟΥ...(ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ)...ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΜΟΥ...ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΣΥ.ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΕΓΩ...ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ!ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΒΙΩΣΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΝΙΩΘΩ!ΟΤΑΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΚΛΑΙΩ...ΗΤΑΝ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΟΥΝ ΕΓΩ...ΤΟΣΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΞΕΝΟ...ΜΙΑ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ ΣΧΕΨΗ ΕΝΑ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΚΟΤΗΤΑ...ΣΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΓΩΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΟΜΑΚΤΙΚΟ..ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΑΛΟΥ ΜΑΣ..ΠΟΥ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ..ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΜΕ...ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΟΥΜΕ!!ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ...ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ...ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ!!!ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ!!!ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΘΕΛΗΣΗ...ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ...ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕΤΕ ΣΕ ΣΑΣ.... ΘΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ!!!!! OΛΓΑ


Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Όλγα, δε χρειάζεται να με ευχαριστείς. Ό,τι σου έγραψα αποτελεί αυτά πιστεύω και που, ειλικρινά, σού εύχομαι. :-) Για οτιδήποτε θελήσεις να συζητήσουμε, ευχαρίστως θα το κάνω.

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## Νικολέτα

Kαλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα!

Δημήτρη τα συλλυπητήριά μου. Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά και να ξεπεράσεις το χαμό του κοντινού σου προσώπου!
Διάβασα το άρθρο που επισύναψες για το γάμο και την κατάθλιψη, πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Το παράδοξο είναι ότι σε μένα η κατάθλιψη ήρθε μερικούς μήνες μετά το γάμο μου. Ίσως έπαιξε ρόλο το ότι προσπαθούσα να προσαρμοστώ σε καινούρια δεδομένα κι αυτό με άγχωσε πολύ. Αυτό το παθαίνω σε οτιδήποτε καινούριο έχω να αντιμετωπίσω. Σήμερα θα πάω στο γιατρό γιατί κατα 99,9% περιμένω μωράκι!! Χαίρομαι από τη μια και παρακαλώ να με αξιώσει ο Θεός να γίνω μητέρα, από την άλλη όμως έχω αγχωθεί πολύ γιατί βιώνω άλλη μία καινούρια κατάσταση και φοβάμαι λιγουλάκι!! 
Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά!!
Νικολέτα

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by Νικολέτα_
> Kαλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα!
> 
> Δημήτρη τα συλλυπητήριά μου. Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά και να ξεπεράσεις το χαμό του κοντινού σου προσώπου!
> Διάβασα το άρθρο που επισύναψες για το γάμο και την κατάθλιψη, πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Το παράδοξο είναι ότι σε μένα η κατάθλιψη ήρθε μερικούς μήνες μετά το γάμο μου. Ίσως έπαιξε ρόλο το ότι προσπαθούσα να προσαρμοστώ σε καινούρια δεδομένα κι αυτό με άγχωσε πολύ. Αυτό το παθαίνω σε οτιδήποτε καινούριο έχω να αντιμετωπίσω. Σήμερα θα πάω στο γιατρό γιατί κατα 99,9% περιμένω μωράκι!! Χαίρομαι από τη μια και παρακαλώ να με αξιώσει ο Θεός να γίνω μητέρα, από την άλλη όμως έχω αγχωθεί πολύ γιατί βιώνω άλλη μία καινούρια κατάσταση και φοβάμαι λιγουλάκι!! 
> Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά!!
> Νικολέτα


Καλησπέρα Νικολέτα,

σε ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου, να είσαι κι εσύ πάντα καλά! :-)

Αν, τελικά, περιμένεις μωράκι, τότε φαντάζομαι ότι μπαίνεις στην πιο ευτυχισμένη περίοδο της ζωής σου, έχοντας να αντιμετωπίσεις το πιο θετικό και εποικοδομητικό άγχος! Μη φοβάσαι τίποτα! Να φέρνεις πάντα στο μυαλό σου τη σκέψη της ύπαρξης που μεγαλώνει μέσα σου και όλα θα φτιάχνουν! :-) Προσωπικά, σου εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και να μας ανακοινώσεις τα ευχάριστα. :-)

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## Tass

Νικολέτα,

από μία μέλλουσα μαμά σε μία άλλη εύχομαι τα καλύτερα και τα νέα να είναι αυτά που περιμένεις!

----------


## Νικολέτα

Καλημέρα!!!

Τα νέα μου είναι ευχάριστα και είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που τα μοιράζομαι μαζί σας! Εγκυμοσύνη 5 εβδομάδων!!! Δημήτρη μου πάντα με ηρεμείς με τα καλά σου λόγια και σ\'ευχαριστώ πολύ γι\'αυτο. Να είσαι πάντα καλά. 
Τass εύχομαι και για σένα τα καλύτερα και ελπίζω αυτή η περίοδος της ζωής μας να είναι τόσο υπέροχη όσο λένε!!

Νικολέτα

----------


## Tass

Συγχαρητήρια!!!

Οτι καλύτερο και σου εύχομαι να μείνεις με τις ομορφότερες αναμνήσεις από αυτή την τόσο ξεχωριστή περίοδο της ζωής σου! Είναι πραγματικά μοναδική, στο λέει μία μαμά που το επαναλαμβάνει δεύτερη φορά.

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by Νικολέτα_
> Καλημέρα!!!
> 
> Τα νέα μου είναι ευχάριστα και είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που τα μοιράζομαι μαζί σας! Εγκυμοσύνη 5 εβδομάδων!!! Δημήτρη μου πάντα με ηρεμείς με τα καλά σου λόγια και σ\'ευχαριστώ πολύ γι\'αυτο. Να είσαι πάντα καλά. 
> Τass εύχομαι και για σένα τα καλύτερα και ελπίζω αυτή η περίοδος της ζωής μας να είναι τόσο υπέροχη όσο λένε!!
> 
> Νικολέτα


Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Νικολέτα, χάρηκα πάρα πολύ διαβάζοντας το μήνυμά σου! Εύχομαι το καλύτερο και να μη φοβάσαι τίποτα! :-)

Α, και να μας ενημερώνεις αν κλοτσάει ε!? :-)))

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## Νικολέτα

Καλημέρα!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σας. Tass για να το λές κι εσύ που το έχεις ξαναπεράσει έτσι θα \'ναι!!! Εύχομαι και σε σένα ο,τι καλύτερο!!

Δημήτρη μου είσαι πολύ γλυκός!!!!!! Τι να φοβηθώ όταν σας νιώθω τόσο κοντά μου;; 
Θα σας κρατάω ενήμερους για τις εξελίξεις.

Πολλά φιλιά
Νικολέτα

----------


## Braveheartroll

Mono emena den pernaei..vare8hka sto diaolo pia skatozwh.egw omws den 8elw na zhsw auth einai i diafora,einai adiko.

----------


## Fairy_Dust

> _Originally posted by pratsdim_
> Μόλις έφτασε στο τέλος του ...από τα πιο επίπονα και ψυχοφθόρα της ζωής μου λόγω του απίστευτου όγκου δουλειάς που είχα επιφορτιστεί να φέρω εις πέρας... Είχα αφοσοιωθεί στη δουλειά μου... Παράλληλα, \"τρέχανε\" και τα ...μεταπτυχιακά μου. Προσωπική ζωή? Περιορισμένη...\"Είμαι πολύ δυνατός άνθρωπος\" έλεγα, \"Δεν χρειάζομαι ξεκούραση, δεν χρειάζομαι διασκέδαση, τώρα προέχει η δουλειά μου..\"! αρχισα να μη νιώθω καλά, το έλεγα, το φώναζα σε όλους τους γύρω μου! \"Δε νιώθω καλά!!! Δε μπορώ!!\"... αρχισα να έχω ενοχλήσεις σε σωματικό επίπεδο
> ... ΤΙ ΕΧΩ???
> Αρχίζει ένας ατελείωτος και φαύλος κύκλος επισκέψεων σε γιατρούς και στα επείγοντα νοσοκομείων... \"Δεν έχεις τίποτα παθολογικό, χρειάζεσαι ξεκούραση και θα περάσει...\" ΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!! ΚΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ?? ΤΙ?? 
> 
> ....Δεν έχω τον έλεγχο του εαυτού μου, νιώθω σα να εκρύγνειται ο ίδιος μου ο εαυτός και δεν μπορώ να αντιμετωπίσω την ορμή του...
> ...\"Μήπως είμαι τρελλός? Μήπως θα τρελλαθώ? Τί είναι όλο αυτό Θέε μου? Γιατί σε μένα? Γιατί όλοι οι άλλοι να είναι χαμογελαστοί και εγώ έτσι? ΓΙΑΤΙ?\"...
> 
> ...διαβάζω τις παρενέργειες, αρνούμαι να τα πάρω....έχω αρχίσει να χάνω τον ύπνο μου, να ..στροβιλίζομαι στο κρεββάτι μου, να είμαι ένας ...ζωντανός-νεκρός. Αρχίζω, όμως, να αντιλαμβάνομαι με κάποιον τρόπο ότι μόνο ΕΓΩ, ΜΟΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ, μπορώ και πρέπει να το ξεπεράσω.....
> Δημήτρης


Κρατησα τα κομματια.... που διαβαζοντας τα λειτουργησαν... σαν καθρεπτης.... Ευχαριστω....

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by Fairy_Dust_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by pratsdim_
> Μόλις έφτασε στο τέλος του ...από τα πιο επίπονα και ψυχοφθόρα της ζωής μου λόγω του απίστευτου όγκου δουλειάς που είχα επιφορτιστεί να φέρω εις πέρας... Είχα αφοσοιωθεί στη δουλειά μου... Παράλληλα, \"τρέχανε\" και τα ...μεταπτυχιακά μου. Προσωπική ζωή? Περιορισμένη...\"Είμαι πολύ δυνατός άνθρωπος\" έλεγα, \"Δεν χρειάζομαι ξεκούραση, δεν χρειάζομαι διασκέδαση, τώρα προέχει η δουλειά μου..\"! αρχισα να μη νιώθω καλά, το έλεγα, το φώναζα σε όλους τους γύρω μου! \"Δε νιώθω καλά!!! Δε μπορώ!!\"... αρχισα να έχω ενοχλήσεις σε σωματικό επίπεδο
> ... ΤΙ ΕΧΩ???
> Αρχίζει ένας ατελείωτος και φαύλος κύκλος επισκέψεων σε γιατρούς και στα επείγοντα νοσοκομείων... \"Δεν έχεις τίποτα παθολογικό, χρειάζεσαι ξεκούραση και θα περάσει...\" ΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!! ΚΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ?? ΤΙ?? 
> ...


Να είσαι πάντα καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## La_ViTa

καλησπέρα και από μένα.
\'Ομορφα όλα αυτά που γράφεις,αλλά θα συμφωνήσω με αυτούς που ισχυρίζονται οτι κατα βάση ο οργανισμός σου δεν είναι καταθλιπτικός.Απλά βίωσες μια τέτοια κρίση λόγω των υψηλών standards που είχες θέσει στον εαυτό σου χωρίς να του δίνεις την ευκαιρία να ξεκουραστεί.
Είμαι 28 χρονών και παθαίνω ανα καιρούς καταθλιπτικές κρίσεις απο τα 17 μου.Χωρίς την βοήθεια των φαρμάκων-κι όχι τύπου seroxat αλλά πιο δυνατών-δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσα να τις αντιμετωπίσω.Το λάθος που έκανα ήταν οτι δεν ακολουθούσα παράλληλα μια ψυχοθεραπεία,παρόλο που μου το είχε προτείνει ο γιατρός μου.\'Εχω σκοπό να το κάνω όμως για να ξέρω τι φταίε πραγματικά..
Το πιο σημαντικό είναι να δεχτούμε τον εαυτό μας,όπως είναι,και τα \"κακώς κείμενα\" που πιστεύει οτι έχει ο καθένας να προσπαθεί να τα βελτιώσει.Το να αλλάξουμε ολόκληρη την προσωπικότητα μας είναι πολύ δύσκολο και κατα την δική μου γνώμη,σχεδόν ακατόρθωτο.Η αυτοπεποίθεση είναι το πιο βασικό απ\'όλα,αλλά και το πιο δύσκολο να αποκτήσεις όταν δεν την έχεις ενεργοποιημένη σε μεγάλο βαθμό.
Ενθαρυντικο το κειμενό σου πάντως,μου έδωσε κουράγιο,αλλά όχι τρόπο να αντιμετωπίσω την κατάθλιψη.Αυτό πιστεύω το προσπαθεί ο καθένας με τον δικό του τρόπο

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by La_ViTa_
> καλησπέρα και από μένα.
> \'Ομορφα όλα αυτά που γράφεις,αλλά θα συμφωνήσω με αυτούς που ισχυρίζονται οτι κατα βάση ο οργανισμός σου δεν είναι καταθλιπτικός.Απλά βίωσες μια τέτοια κρίση λόγω των υψηλών standards που είχες θέσει στον εαυτό σου χωρίς να του δίνεις την ευκαιρία να ξεκουραστεί.


Καλημέρα σε όλους,
καλημέρα La_ViTa!
Με συγχωρείς για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση, αλλά μόλις επέστρεψα από τις διακοπές μου και προσπαθώ να εγκλιματιστώ . :-)
Αναφέρεις τον όρο \"καταθλιπτικός οργανισμός\". Αλήθεια, τί είναι ο καταθλιπτικός οργανισμός; Εγώ γιατί δεν συγκαταλέγομαι π.χ. σε αυτή την κατηγορία ανθρώπων; Πίστεψέ με, περνώντας από αυτή τη δύσκολη κατάσταση πριν 3 χρόνια περίπου, συνειδητοποίησα ότι από πολύ μικρός βρέθηκα σε πολλές παρόμοιες ψυχολογικές καταστάσεις, μόνο που τότε δεν ήξερα τί ακριβώς περνούσα... Απλά άφηνα το χρόνο να δουλεύει για μένα.
Μήπως, τελικά, ήμουνα κι εγώ \"καταθλιπτικό άτομο\"; 

Τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια έχουν υπάρξει φορές, κατά τις οποίες ήρθα και πάλι αντιμέτωπος με κάποιες πολύ ασχημες ψυχολογικά καταστάσεις. Δε στράφηκα, όμως, και πάλι στα φάρμακα. Ίσως διότι, έχοντας εκμεταλλευτεί την κατάθλιψή μου, πριν 3 χρόνια, για να αναζητήσω τον πραγματικό εαυτό μου και να μπορώ να βρω βιώσιμες λύσεις κάθε φορά που με επισκέπτονταν οι άσχημες σκέψεις και τα άσχημα συναισθήματα, το να με επισκέπτονται και πάλι κατα καιρούς φαντάζει στα μάτια μου απολύτως φυσιολογικό πια. Γιατί, πολύ απλά, έχει γίνει βίωμά μου ότι δεν υπάρχει αφύσικο συναίσθημα. Όπως ακριβώς έχουμε πολύ όμορφες στιγμές στη ζωή μας, έτσι θα προκύψουν και στιγμές, κατά τις οποίες η ψυχολογία μας θα βρίσκεται στό άλλο άκρο, το \"άσχημο\". Άσχημο, μα και αυτό απολύτως φυσιολογικό. Από τη στιγμή, που θεωρώ ότι κάθε σκέψη ή συναίσθημα έχει φυσιολογική υπόσταση, για μένα υπάρχουν απλά θετικά όμορφες στιγμές και ...αρνητικά όμορφες στιγμές, που κάποτε τις θεωρούσα ...αφύσικες και ανώμαλες...




> _Originally posted by La_ViTa_
> Είμαι 28 χρονών και παθαίνω ανα καιρούς καταθλιπτικές κρίσεις απο τα 17 μου.Χωρίς την βοήθεια των φαρμάκων-κι όχι τύπου seroxat αλλά πιο δυνατών-δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσα να τις αντιμετωπίσω.Το λάθος που έκανα ήταν οτι δεν ακολουθούσα παράλληλα μια ψυχοθεραπεία,παρόλο που μου το είχε προτείνει ο γιατρός μου.\'Εχω σκοπό να το κάνω όμως για να ξέρω τι φταίε πραγματικά..


Μου έχει γίνει φιλοσοφία ζωής πια ότι το ισχυρότερο αντικαταθλιπτικό είναι ο ίδιος μας ο εαυτός! Ο πραγματικός μας εαυτός... Αυτός, που έχεις τη μεγάλη ευκαιρία να ανακαλύψεις, όταν βιώνεις μια τέτοια άσχημη περίοδο στη ζωή σου. Αυτός, που όσο ανακαλύπτεις και βυθίζεσαι μέσα του, τόσο αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι είναι απεριόριστος! Και το δύσκολο είναι να αποδεχτείς να \"βουτήξεις\" μέσα στο άπειρο άγνωστο του εαυτού σου... Ίσως γιατί κανένας δε μας έμαθε να το κάνουμε. Εξάλλου, η ψυχοθεραπεία τί είναι; Αυτό ακριβώς! Και ευγνωμονώ το Θεό, που βρέθηκε στο δρόμο μου ο ψυχολόγος μου τότε και μου έμαθε να κάνω αυτό το καταπληκτικό \"μακροβούτι\" στον απέραντο ωκεανό του εαυτού μου... 




> _Originally posted by La_ViTa_
> Το πιο σημαντικό είναι να δεχτούμε τον εαυτό μας,όπως είναι,και τα \"κακώς κείμενα\" που πιστεύει οτι έχει ο καθένας να προσπαθεί να τα βελτιώσει.Το να αλλάξουμε ολόκληρη την προσωπικότητα μας είναι πολύ δύσκολο και κατα την δική μου γνώμη,σχεδόν ακατόρθωτο.Η αυτοπεποίθεση είναι το πιο βασικό απ\'όλα,αλλά και το πιο δύσκολο να αποκτήσεις όταν δεν την έχεις ενεργοποιημένη σε μεγάλο βαθμό.


Ναι, συμφωνώ, είναι αναγκαίο να αποδεχθούμε τον εαυτό μας. Να έχουμε αυτοσεβασμό, να αγαπήσουμε τον εαυτό μας! Να συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι είμαστε ο \"τέλειος εαυτός μας\"! Κανείς άλλος δεν μπορεί να είναι ο τέλειος εαυτός μας. Μόνο εμείς! Πιστεύω ότι δεν είμαστε μόνο αυτό που αισθανόμαστε, αυτό που σκεφτόμαστε, αυτό που πιστεύουμε, αυτό που πράττουμε... Είμαστε όλα αυτά, αλλά και πολύ περισσότερα, τα οποία περιμένουν να τα ανακαλύψουμε. Ο σημερινή μορφή του εαυτού είναι μόνο μία από τις άπειρες που μπορούν να υπάρξουν. Νιώθω πολύ όμορφα και ευγνώμων για αυτό που είμαι σήμερα, αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα είμαι αύριο στο ίδιο σημείο! Έχουμε τη δύναμη να αλλάξουμε τα πάντα! Έχουμε τα πινέλα, έχουμε και τα χρώματα... Ζωγράφισε τη ζωή που θέλεις και ...βούτα μέσα! Όχι αύριο, ούτε μεθαύριο, αλλά σήμερα! Τώρα! Αυτό που διάβασα κάποια στιγμή και μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ είναι ότι \"Το χθες είναι μια ληγμένη επιταγή και το αύριο ένα υποσχετικό σημείωμα. Τα μόνα μετρητά που έχεις στα χέρια σου είναι το σήμερα. Φρόντισε να τα ξοδέψεις όπως θεωρείς εσύ καλύτερα!\". Και έτσι πιστεύω ότι είναι...




> _Originally posted by La_ViTa_
> Ενθαρυντικο το κειμενό σου πάντως,μου έδωσε κουράγιο,αλλά όχι τρόπο να αντιμετωπίσω την κατάθλιψη.Αυτό πιστεύω το προσπαθεί ο καθένας με τον δικό του τρόπο


Αν, πέρα από το αρχικό κείμενο, που στάθηκε η αφορμή να ξεκινήσει αυτός ο πολύ όμορφος διάλογος, κάνεις τον κόπο να διαβάσεις και τα υπόλοιπα κείμενα-απαντήσεις και από τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά, ίσως να βρεις κάπου μέσα σε αυτά τους τρόπους που θα σε βοηθήσουν να κάνεις βήματα μπροστά.

Να είσαι πάντα καλά!

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## keep_walking

Χμ pratsdim νομιζω κανεις ενα λαθος.Υποθετεις οτι αυτο που εγινε σε σενα το ιδιο ισχυει και για τους αλλους.
Αλλα δεν ετσι τα πραγματα.
Δεν μπορουμε να κρινουμε μονο απο τον εαυτο μας.
Αν η καταθλιψη εχει οργανικο αιτιο τοτε τα φαρμακα μαλλον ειναι επιβεβλημενα και δεν ειναι \"αδυναμια\" χαρακτηρα να ακολουθησεις αυτο το δρομο.
Κατα τα αλλα και εγω λεω ναι και στην ψυχοθεραπεια και στον αγωνα.
Συγχαρητηρια για αυτα που εχεις καταφερει μεχρι τωρα.

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Χμ pratsdim νομιζω κανεις ενα λαθος.Υποθετεις οτι αυτο που εγινε σε σενα το ιδιο ισχυει και για τους αλλους.
> Αλλα δεν ετσι τα πραγματα.
> Δεν μπορουμε να κρινουμε μονο απο τον εαυτο μας.
> Αν η καταθλιψη εχει οργανικο αιτιο τοτε τα φαρμακα μαλλον ειναι επιβεβλημενα και δεν ειναι \"αδυναμια\" χαρακτηρα να ακολουθησεις αυτο το δρομο.
> Κατα τα αλλα και εγω λεω ναι και στην ψυχοθεραπεια και στον αγωνα.
> Συγχαρητηρια για αυτα που εχεις καταφερει μεχρι τωρα.


Καλή σου μέρα,
δε νομίζω ότι διαφωνούμε σε κάτι! Και ποτέ δεν είπα ότι το να πάρεις φάρμακα είναι αδυναμία του εαυτού. Κι εγώ πήρα φάρμακα εξάλλου. Απλώς, πιστεύω και θα εξακολουθώ να το υποστηρίζω, ότι η πραγματική λύση δεν είναι κάπου έξω, αλλά μεσα σε εμάς τους ίδιους. Στον καθένα προσωπικά. Μόνο εμείς έχουμε τις απαντήσεις και τις λύσεις στα προβλήματά μας.

Να είσαι πάντα καλά!

Δημήτρης

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by pratsdim_
> 
> 
> 
> Μου έχει γίνει φιλοσοφία ζωής πια ότι το ισχυρότερο αντικαταθλιπτικό είναι ο ίδιος μας ο εαυτός! Ο πραγματικός μας εαυτός...



μια αποψη για την ψυχολογια στην οποια συμφωνω σχεδον ολοκληρωτικα.
Απο οσο εχω διαπιστωσει, οι περισσοτερες ψυχοπαθαλογιες εχουν προβλημα γιατι δεν μπορουν να συζητησουν με τον εαυτο τους και να τον βαλουν σε μια φιλικη συζητηση....

----------


## keep_walking

Χαιρομαι που δεν διαφωνουμε :Smile: 
Εγω αν κρινω απο τον εαυτο μου θα ελεγα σε ολο το κοσμο παρτε φαρμακα...αλλα δεν το κανω :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ο καθενας χειριζεται το θεμα διαφορετικα...το χειροτερο ειναι να βρισκει ο καθενας συμπεριλαμβανομενου και μενα φτηνες δικαιολογιες και να καθυστερει να αντιμετωπισει τα πιεστικα προβληματα που δημιουργει μια τετοια ασθενεια.
Θες φαρμακα παρτα.
Θες ψυχοθεραπεια καντην αλλα μην το λιβανιζεις πολυ γιατι δεν θα βρεις ακρη.

----------


## Eagle

Στην κατάθλιψη στο βαθμό που δεν ευθύνονται γενετικοί και βιολογικοί παράγοντες, το καλύτερο αντικαταθλιπτικό είναι ο εαυτός μας. Όταν όμως υπάρχουν βιολογικά αίτια (βλέπε νευροδιαβιβαστές: νοραδρεναλίνη και η σεροτονίνη) τότε το καλύτερο αντικαταθλιπτικό είναι ο εαυτός μας, βοηθούμενος από την απαραίτητη φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Πάντα κατά τη γνώμη μου  :Smile:

----------


## pratsdim

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
παραθέτω τους τίτλους 2 βιβλίων, τα οποία αξίζει να διαβάσει κανείς.

1) Να ζεις, ν\' αγαπάς και να μαθαίνεις (Leo Buscaglia)
2) Το μυστικό (Μπερν Ροντα)

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,

Δημήτρης

----------


## therapisrt_q

Μάθε να ξεχνάς και ζήσε μόνο τη στιγμή, ίσως είναι το πολυτιμότερο φάρμακο

----------


## therapisrt_q

ζήσε μόνο τη στιγμή
Η παρούσα στιγμή
Ένας Ιάπωνας πολεμιστής αιχμαλωτίστηκε από τους εχθρούς και φυλακίστηκε. Εκείνη τη νύχτα, δε μπορούσε να κοιμηθεί, φοβούμενος ότι την επόμενη μέρα ίσως να τον ανακρίνουν, θα τον βασανίσουν και τελικά τον εκτελέσουν. Μα, εκείνη τη στιγμή θυμήθηκε τα λόγια του ζεν δασκάλου του:
«Το αύριο δεν είναι πραγματικό. Είναι μια ψευδαίσθηση. Η μόνη πραγματικότητα είναι το τώρα».
Θυμούμενος αυτά τα λόγια, γαλήνεψε και κοιμήθηκε.

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by therapisrt_q_
> ζήσε μόνο τη στιγμή
> Η παρούσα στιγμή
> Ένας Ιάπωνας πολεμιστής αιχμαλωτίστηκε από τους εχθρούς και φυλακίστηκε. Εκείνη τη νύχτα, δε μπορούσε να κοιμηθεί, φοβούμενος ότι την επόμενη μέρα ίσως να τον ανακρίνουν, θα τον βασανίσουν και τελικά τον εκτελέσουν. Μα, εκείνη τη στιγμή θυμήθηκε τα λόγια του ζεν δασκάλου του:
> «Το αύριο δεν είναι πραγματικό. Είναι μια ψευδαίσθηση. Η μόνη πραγματικότητα είναι το τώρα».
> Θυμούμενος αυτά τα λόγια, γαλήνεψε και κοιμήθηκε.


Έτσι ακριβώς είναι,
ζήσε τη στιγμή, μα ζήσε την με αγάπη...

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## melita

Δημήτρη με συγκίνησες πάρα πολύ!!!Συγχαρητήρια για τη δύναμη και το θάρρος να παλέψεις!!!!!!! Συγχαρητήρια για τον αγώνα σου!!!!

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by melita_
> Δημήτρη με συγκίνησες πάρα πολύ!!!Συγχαρητήρια για τη δύναμη και το θάρρος να παλέψεις!!!!!!! Συγχαρητήρια για τον αγώνα σου!!!!


Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
melita, σ\' ευχαριστώ πολύ, να είσαι κι εσύ πάντα καλά!

Δημήτρης

----------


## guru

Μπραβο...Ωραιο μήνυμα για τους απαισιόδοξους,ειναι σημαντικο να διαβαζουν αυτα καποιοι απο εμας,δινουν ελπιδα και αυτη ειναι η αληθεια!

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by guru_
> Μπραβο...Ωραιο μήνυμα για τους απαισιόδοξους,ειναι σημαντικο να διαβαζουν αυτα καποιοι απο εμας,δινουν ελπιδα και αυτη ειναι η αληθεια!


Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Να είσαι πάντα καλά guru,

Δημήτρης

----------


## pratsdim

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Σημερινό άρθρο του pathfinder.gr, σχετικά με μια νέα μέθοδο αντιμετώπισης της κατάθλιψης.

http://tech.pathfinder.gr/tech/573348.html

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## GIORGOS296

παιδια και εγω βιώνω την κρίση πανικού σε όλα τα επίπεδα απλά θέλω να σας πώ κάτι που πιστεύω , θα περάσει ,θα περάσει , θα περάσει , θα περάσει, θα περάσει , θα περάσει 
απλά χωρίς να βιαζόμαστε πάω κάθε εβδομάδα σε ψυχίατρο και έχω τρομερή βελτίωση μου λέει αλλά εκείνη την στιγμή δεν τον ακούω και δεν το πιστεύω . 
αλλά τι να κάνω να φοβάμαι να κινηθώ δεν παίζει εδώ και μία εβδομάδα έχω βάλει μπρος την μηχανή και κατευθύνομαι προς την έξοδο της τρύπας που έχω πέσει τα βλέπω όλα αισιόδοξα
και προσπαθώ να το καταπολεμήσω με χορό και ας μην μπορώ να χορέψω με ποδόσφαιρο και ας νομίζω στην διάρκεια του παιχνιδιού οτι θα πάθω καρδιά και εγκεφαλικό και μέχρι στιγμής ποιάνει σας συνιστώ γυμναστική και θετικές σκεψεις σε λίγο καιρό θα σας πώ τα αποτελεσματά μου . δεν πρέπει να φοβόμαστε είμαστε δυνατοί και δεν είναι πανικός είναι πανικούλις

----------


## Sofia

Γιωργο καλώς ήρθες :Smile: 

Μπραβο για την βελτίωση! Εύχομαι να προχωράς ολο κ καλύτερα...

Οσο για το οτι ειμαστε δυνατοι, αλλες φορές μπορει κ να μην ειμαστε...μεσα στο παιχνιδι ειναι κ αυτο...

Περιμενουμε κ αλλα νέα :Smile:

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by GIORGOS296_
> παιδια και εγω βιώνω την κρίση πανικού σε όλα τα επίπεδα απλά θέλω να σας πώ κάτι που πιστεύω , θα περάσει ,θα περάσει , θα περάσει , θα περάσει, θα περάσει , θα περάσει 
> απλά χωρίς να βιαζόμαστε πάω κάθε εβδομάδα σε ψυχίατρο και έχω τρομερή βελτίωση μου λέει αλλά εκείνη την στιγμή δεν τον ακούω και δεν το πιστεύω . 
> αλλά τι να κάνω να φοβάμαι να κινηθώ δεν παίζει εδώ και μία εβδομάδα έχω βάλει μπρος την μηχανή και κατευθύνομαι προς την έξοδο της τρύπας που έχω πέσει τα βλέπω όλα αισιόδοξα
> και προσπαθώ να το καταπολεμήσω με χορό και ας μην μπορώ να χορέψω με ποδόσφαιρο και ας νομίζω στην διάρκεια του παιχνιδιού οτι θα πάθω καρδιά και εγκεφαλικό και μέχρι στιγμής ποιάνει σας συνιστώ γυμναστική και θετικές σκεψεις σε λίγο καιρό θα σας πώ τα αποτελεσματά μου . δεν πρέπει να φοβόμαστε είμαστε δυνατοί και δεν είναι πανικός είναι πανικούλις


Καλημέρα σε όλους, καλημέρα Γιώργο!

Καλωσήλθες στο forum και συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθεια που καταβάλεις!

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, έχεις κάνει το πιο σημαντικό και αποφαστιστικό βήμα για να ξεπεράσεις το πρόβλημα σου... Το έχεις ορίσει και έχεις καταφέρει να αντιδράσεις. Συνέχισε να ασχολήσε και να καταπιάνεσαι με τα πράγματα και τις καταστάσεις, που σε ευχαριστούσαν πριν από αυτό. Δεν πρόκειται να πάθεις απολύτως τίποτα, ούτε καρδιακό, ούτε εγκεφαλικό... Όλα αυτά είναι, απλά, στο μυαλό σου, με τη μορφή σκέψεων και εκεί θα παραμείνουν. Δεν έχουν καμία επίδραση πάνω σου, πέρα από το φόβο και την αγωνία, που σου προκαλούν.

Θα διαπιστώνεις κι εσύ, όσο περνάει ο καιρός, ότι ο πανικός σου φοβάται εσένα περισσότερο, από ότι φοβάσαι εσύ εκείνον! Κι έτσι θα τον υποβαθμίζεις σταδιακά σε ...πανικούλη, όπως, πολύ εύστοχα, γράφεις κι εσύ! :-)

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## GIORGOS296

καλημέρα παιδιά και ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα .
εχθές μου είπε ο ντόκτορ να ελατώσουμε τα ραντεβού και ο,τι είδε τεράστια διαφορά και τελικά δεν θα πάρω κάποιο φάρμακο (εγώ πάντος ήθελα πάρα πολύ να πάρω για να τελειώνω μια ώρα νωρίτερα γιατί δεν το θεωρούσα κακο γιατί έχει πάρει πάρα πολύς κόσμος).
πάντως πιστεύεω σε αυτό το φορουμ βρήκα αυτό που ήθελα ,επιτέλους κάποιους να με καταλαβαίνουν απόλυτα .
και η δουλειά μου έχει γίνει πολύ δύσκολη με αυτόν τον πανικό γιατί προσπαθώ να φτιάχνω
την διάθεση των πελατών μου . δουλεύω σε τουριστικο γραφείο και κάνω τα πάντα οδηγός πούλμαν - συνοδός- οργάνωση εκδρομών- γραφείο τα πάντα και ασκώ στον ευατό μου πολύ πίεση αλλά τώρα με αυτό που μου συνέβη είναι ευκαιρία να διαλέξω τη πραγματικα θέλω.

εχθές είχα αγώνα ποδοσφαίρου και βγήκε αρκετά καλά πιστεύω ο,τι η γυμναστική βοηθάει πάρα πολύ . σας ευχαριστώ τα ξαναλέμε 
giorgos eimai 22 xronon

----------


## BurnOut

Μπράβο ρε Δημήτρη, άντε και στα δικά μας.

Να πω κι εγώ μια μικρή μου νίκη που είχα χτες ενάντια στον πανικό μου.

Σχόλασα και αποφάσισα να παώ να πάρω δωράκια από το media markt.
Στο ποτάμι τρώω ένα μποτιλιάρισμα και με πιάνουν ταχυκαρδίες και διάθεση να βγω απο το αμάξι. τρώω μια καραμέλα, ανοίγω παράθυρα, παίζω με τη μουσική, κάπως καλύτερα...

φτάνω στο κατάστημα, ήδη σε κατάσταση ανησυχίας, μπάινω στο υπόγειο πάρκιν, φρικάρω και είμαι έτοιμος να ξαναβγω όπως μπήκα.

\"Οχι πάλι Υποχώρηση\" σκέφτηκα.
παρκάρω και τρεμάμενος, πάιρνω το ασανσέρ.

Στο ασανσέρ, τρώω άλλη μία μικρή φρίκη, γιατί πήγε κι άλλο κάτω, \"θα σε σκίσω\" σκέφτομαι.

μπαίνω στο κατάστημα, αρπάζω ένα καλάθι, και αμέσως νοιώθω ότι θέλω να βγω έξω.
Και να βγω όμως τι θα κάνω;

\"όρμα\" μου λέω. Ηξερα τι θέλω να πάρω, οπότε σε 10\' θα είχα τελειώσει.

Οντως σε 10΄ήμουν στο ταμείο.

Και τότε παρατηρώ ότι πλέον ήμουν ήρεμος, πολύ ήρεμος, με αυτό το άίσθημα της κρίσης που πέρασε....

Σκέφτηκα να φύγω, αλλά έκανα ακόμα μερικές βόλτες μέσα στο κατάστημα για να απολαύσω τη πρώτη μου νίκη....

Αντε να ξεμπερδεύουμε.....

----------


## ΒΙΚΥ

Αχ αυτά τα πολυκαταστήματα!!!
Με εκείνα τα υπόγεια παρκιν!!!
Ακόμα παραμένουν στόχος να μπω να τ\'απολαύσω μόνη μου.
Μπαίνω μεν αλλά....... Πρώτα έχω τσεκάρει όλες τις εξόδους, έχω πάρει τα μισά πράγμάτα με τη ψυχή στο στόμα και έχω φύγει σφαίρα για τον έξω κόσμο. Εκείνο ειδικά το \'\'θα σε σκίσω\'\' ούτε ξέρω πόσες φορές το \'χω πει μέσα μουΠήρα κουράγιο burnout. Να \'σαι καλά. Ε

----------


## BurnOut

όταν φτάνεις στο ταμείο, δεν νοιώθεις καλύτερα;

κάνε το κόλπο της βόλτας - μην παραδίνεσαι...

 :Wink:

----------


## ΜαριαΦ

:Wink: Γεια σας παιδια!Mε λενε Μαρια και μολις περνω το πτυχιο μου στην ψυχολογια.Ηθελα να μοιραστω μαζι σας , με βαση το θεμα των κρισεων πανικου, τη δικη μου εμπειρια. Πριν απο 6 χρονια περιπου βρεθηκα, με το προβλημα της βουλιμιας, στο κατοφλι μιας εξαισιας ψυχοθεραπευτριας ,η οποια τωρα ειναι διευθηντρια του Ελληνικου Κεντρου Διατροφικων Διαταραχων.
Για περιπου εναμισυ χρονο πριν την επισκευθω, βασανιζομουν αφορητα απο το φαυλο κυκλο καταναλωσης τεραστιων ποσοτητων τροφης και εκκαθαρησης αυτης μεσω εμετων. Μεσα σε 6 μηνες μετα την αρχη της θεραπειας μου, καταφερα χαρης τη δυναμη μου, την πιστη στον εαυτο μου και την σωστη μεθοδο της ψυχοθεραπειας να μειωσω εως και να εξαφανισω εντελως το συμπτωμα της βουλιμιας. Η θεραπευτρια μου ειχε εκπαλγει με την προοδο μου. Μου ελεγε οτι ημουν απο τα ελλαχειστα ατομα μεσα στη θεραπεια που καταφεραν να δαμασουν το \'\'τερας\'\' της βουλιμιας τοσο γρηγορα. 
Φανταστειτε, οταν κανεις εμετο απο 2 ως 8 φορες την ημερα για εναμισυ χρονο ποσο ΦΟΒΟ εχεις για το αν θα καταφερεις ποτε να ζησεις φυσιολογικα. Αν θα μπορεσεις να φας και να κρατησεις αυτο που εφαγες μεσα σου χωρις να σε ταλαιπωρουν οι ενοχες και να σε οδηγησουν στην εκκεθαρηση της τροφης (τον εμετο).
Ολος αυτος ο φοβος, μαζι με αλλους φοβους, φοβους που ποτε δεν ειχαν βγει στην επιφανεια, βγηκαν σαν κυμμα, σαν τσουναμι καλυτερα, μετα την εξαφανηση των εμετων.Ηταν η κριση πανικου. Η θεραπευτρια μου μου εξηγησε αμεσως οτι ειναι κριση πανικου και σε συγκεκριμενο διαστημε θα περασει. Το πολυ σε 10 μερες μου ειπε. Εγω, καθως ημουν ακομα \'\'φρεσκια\'\' στη θεραπεια και καθως προερχομαι απο οικογενεια η οποια εμπιστευται δυσκολα τους ανθρωπους, δεν την πιστεψα. Πηγα αμεσως να παρω γνωμη απο ψυχιατρο. Ενα εχω να σας πω. ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ. Πηγα σε εναν μ....... που τον λενε Μανουση και ειναι διευθηντης στην κλινικη Γαληνη.Υποτιθεται οτι ειχε ενα κυρος....Εγω η καημενη εκεινη την περιοδο ημουν ενας \'\'κινουμενος φοβος\'\'. Φοβομουν τα παντα. Ακομα και τη σκια μου. Αλλα δεν ειχα κανενα ψυχωσικο συμπτωμα, οπως παρανοια,μανια καταδιωξης, ψευδεσθησεις η κατι αλλο που να εδειχνε οτι αυτο που ειχα ηταν κατι αλλο απο κριση πανικου. Ειχα ολα τα συμπωματα της κρισης πανικου. Φοβος οτι θα τρελαθω, θα πεθανω, ταχυπαλμιες και μια εντονη ανησυχια για την πνευματικη μου υγεια γενικως. Φοβομουν οτι ζουσα τις τελευταιες στιγμες της ζωης μου. ..Προσευχομουν να γινω καλα. 
Εκεινη την περιοδο ηταν που εκτιμησα κιολας το σωμα μου και αρχισα να το αγαπαω. Ηταν η περιοδος που ενοιωσα εντονα, μεσα απο τα βαθη της καρδιας μου, ποσο κακο εχω κανει σαυτο το σωμα με την στερηση τροφης, την υπερφαγια και τους εμετους. Το ειχα ξεσκισει. Αυτο ενοιωθα και υποσχεθηκα στον εαυτο μου να αρχισω να το αγαπαω γιαυτο που ειναι, να μην το παλευω αλλο, να το \'\'χαιδεψω\'\' λιγο. Ολα αυτα, μεσα στην κριση πανικου.
Για να επιστρεψω σε αυτο που σας ελεγα πριν, η επισκεψη μου σε αυτον το χασαπη, ηταν ενα γεγονος τραυματικο σχεδον που αν ηταν αλλη στη θεση μου θα ειχε παθει πολυ μεγαλη ζημια...Εγω, οπως στην πορεια εδειξε η προοδος μου, ειμαι ενα ατομο με μεγαλη δυναμη,εξυπναδα, και πεισμα που ξεπερνα τα ορια. Αυτα τα στοιχεια με σωσανε και απο τον προαναφερθεισα χασαπη. Ειχα παει μαζι με τη μητερα μου στο γραφειο του στο Κολωνακι. Ουτε που με ρωτησε τι με εφερε στο γραφειο του, τι ιστορικο εχω, αν κανω αλλου θεραπεια κ.τ.λ. Με το που του ειπα εγω οτι φοβαμαι και ανυσηχω πολυ για τον εαυτο μου εβγαλε ενα χαρτι και στυλο και μου εγραψε κατι χαπια. Μου ειπε να μην διαβασω τις οδηγιες γιατι αυτα, σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες ειναι για σχιζοφρενεια!Οταν του ειπα οτι εχω βουλιμια και οτι κανω αλλου θεραπεια. Μου ειπε \'\'Και τι να λεει αυτο?Ο καθενας μπορει να λεει οτι εναι ψυχολογος.Εγω εχω τοσα διπλωματα που αν τα βαλω στον τοιχο θα γινει ταπετσαρια!Και τι σημαινει βουλιμια?Που το ξερεις οτι εχεις βουλιμια?Και αν εχεις εγω θα σε κανω καλα! Αρχισε τωρα με τα χαπια αυτα και σιγα σιγα θα αυξανουμε και τη δοσολογια.\'\'
Μπορειτε να φανταστειτε, οσοι απο εσας ειχαν εμπειρια κρισης πανικου η οχι, πως αισθανθηκα εγω? Με σκοτωσε. Το να πεις σε ενα ατομο που ειναι σε κριση πανικου και φοβαται οτι θα τρελαθει οτι τα χαπια αυτα σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες ειναι γαι σχιζοφρενεια αλλα εσυ θα τα παρεις απλα για να ηρεμησεις ειναι σαν να του βαζεις το \'\'μικροβιο\'\' οτι κατι εχει στην ουσια. Εγω ειπα \'\'Παει!Ειμαι ο σχιζοφρενης δολοφονος με το πριονι!\'\'. Πηρα ενα χαπι οπου, ωντας παρθενος ο οργανοσμος μου σε ουσιες, με εκανε σαν φυτο. Φανταστειτε να επερνα ολη τη δοσολογια που μου συνεστησε...Ακομα το θυμαμαι, σαν να ειναι σημερα. Πηρα ενα και μοναδικο χαπι και μετα απο 10 λεπτα πηγα να φαω και μονο που δεν επεσα πανω στο ψαρι απο την \'\'νταγκλα\'\'!
Εγω, ειπα στη μανα μου, προτιμω να πεθανω παρα να ζησω σαν φυτο. Η θεραπευτρια μου επεμενε οτι ματαια την παλευα στους ψυχιατρους και οτι αυτο που ειχα ηταν κριση πανικου. Οχι, δεν σε πιστευω, θελω ψυχιατρο!Εχεις εσυ κανεναν να μου συστησεις? Μου συστησε εναν ψυχιατρο οπου ο ανθρωπος πηρε προσεκτικα το ιστορικο μου. Μια ωρα μιλαγαμε. Στο τελος μου ειπε οτι εχω κριση πανικου και μου εδωσε καποια κοινα ηρεμηστικα να παρω(λεξοτανιλ) μονο αν κι εφοσον νιωθω εντονα την αναγκη. Ετσι κι αλλιως μου ειπε θα σου περασει απο μονο του σιγα σιγα.Πηρα κι απο αυτα ενα και με πολυ πιστη στον εαυτο μου και με πολυ μουσικη Χαντζιδακη (15 εσπερινοι), μετα απο 3 μερες ημουν οκ. Ποσο κρατησε συνολικα?10 μερες. Οσο μου ειχε πει η θεραπευτρια μου. 
Το μυνημα που θα ηθελα να παρετε απο αυτην την ιστορια ειναι ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ. Προς Θεου υπαρχουν και καλοι αλλα επειδη εχω μιλησει με πολλους ασθενεις και μου εχουν αναφερει παρομοιες εμπειριες, το συμπερασμα μου ειναι οτι οι περισσοτεροι εχουν μεγαλα \'\'θεματα\'\' οι ιδιοι και φοβουνται να τα δουν. Νομιζουν οτι επειδη κατεχουν ενα,δυο,η τρια διπλωμα κλινικης Ψυχολογιας η Ψυχιατρικης, ειναι \'\'θεοι\'\'!Οι θεοι βεβαια δεν εχουν προσωπικα θεματα αρα για ποιο λογο να πανε να τα λυσουν?Ετσι βγαζουν ολη τους την αγνοια και την τσαπατσουλια εις βαρος των δυσμοιρων των θεραπευομενων.
Στην πορεια της θεραπεις μου καταλαβα οτι αυτο το κυμμα φοβου ηταν καλα κρυμμενο μεσα μου οσο το καλυπτε η αναγκη μου για αδυνατισμα, για ελεγχο τροφης. Με το που ξεπεραστηκε αυτη η αναγκη, βγηκαν αλλες αναγκες. Αυτες οι αναγκες εχουν να κανουν με συναισθηματα, απλα, καθημερινα, που δεν ηξερα οτι υπηρχαν γιατι οπως ολες οι κοπελες με διατροφικη διαταταχη, το μονο συναισθημα που αναγνωριζα ηταν σε σχση με το φαγητο. \'\'Ειμαι χαρουμενη γιατι εχασα 2 κιλα\'\' \'\'Νιωθω απαισια γιατι εφαγα ενω δεν επρεπε\'\'. Αυτα ηταν τα μονα συναισθηματα που με κυριευαν. Οταν ομως εφυγε η \'\'εμμονη\'\' με τα κιλα ηρθαν αλλα συναισθηματα. Και το πρωτο απο αυτα ηταν ο φοβος. Η κριση πανικου. Αυτη η κριση πανικου ομως με εφερε εδω που ειμαι τωρα. Με μια θετικη εικονα σωματος, αγαπη για το σωμα,τον εαυτο μου και το μυαλο μου που δεν το αμφισβητω οσο πριν. Ξερω οτι ειναι δυνατο και οτι με εχει βγαλει ασπροπροσωπη μεχρι τωρα και οτι μονο τρελο δεν ειναι!Εχοντας εμπιστευθει τη θεραπευτρια μου 100% και χρωστοντας της πολλη αγαπη για οσο με εχει βοηθησει μενοντας διπλα μου στα δυσκολα και στα ευκολα, στα ομορφα και στα ασχημα, στην αρρωστεια και στην υγεια, ειμαι στο τελος της θεραπειας μου, στο πτυχιο μου στην Ψυχολογια και σε εναν δρομο που μου ανοιγεται για να κατακτησω τα ονειρα μου χωρις φοβο (!) αλλα με παθος. Παθος το οποιο ηταν και αυτο κυμμενο οπως και η χαρα, η αναγνωριση, η ελπιδα, η φιλοδοξια,η συγκινηση ...
Τωρα, περνωντας ολα αυτα τα στοιχεια ανα χειρας, θελω να δοσω μια μουντζα (με το αλλο χερι..!) σε οσους ψυχιατρους χορηγουν ετσι αυθαιρετα φαρμακα λες και ειναι καραμελες και να δοσω μια ευχη σε οσους και οσες ψαχνονται γενικα στη ζωη τους και εχουν σκοπο να πανε παραπερα. Σας ευχομαι καλη δυναμη και πιστη στον εαυτο και στο ΕΝΣΤΙΚΤΟ σας!Παντα να ψαχνετε το δρομο που συμβαδιζει με τις ιδεες σας, οσο μπερδεμενοι και φοβισμενοι και να ειστε (οσοι ειστε). Σας μιλαει καποια που εχει παρει \'\'ΜΑΣΤΕΡ\'\' και στα δυο και εχει βγει απο αυτα.

Kαλες Γιορτες και καλη Χρονια Mε πολλη πολλη ελπιδα!

----------


## ΒΙΚΥ

Μακάρι να είχα ακολουθήσει τα ίδια βήματα όταν έπρεπε. Εγώ νίκησα τη βουλιμία μόνη μου. Πέντε χρόνια βουλιμική και ανήμερα Χριστουγέννων 2001 λιποθύμησα και γύρισε η γλώσσα μου.Εεεεμ ακόμα και το νερό έβγαζα. Δεν ξαναέκανα εμετο ούτε σε περιπτώσεις που έπρεπε π.χ δηλητηρίαση. Δε βοήθησα τον εαυτό μου όμως μετά. Για 6 χρόνια νόμιζα ότι κάτι παθολογικό έχω. Κ ήρθαν και ρίζωσαν οι πανικοί στη ζωή μου. Σήμερα το πρωί όμως ξαπόστειλλα μια δυνατή για τα δεδομένα μου κρίση. Τι συναίσθημα νίκης κι αυτό..... Burnout το \'\'όρμα του\'\' θυμήθηκα

----------


## GIORGOS296

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΜΑΡΙΑΦ ! ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΠΕΤΥΧΗΜΕΝΗ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΘΕΡΜΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΛΑΤΗ . ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΒΙΩΝΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ . ΤΑ ΟΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΛΗΣΗ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ . Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΔΕ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΜΗΝΙΑΙΑ ΤΑ ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ . ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ Ο,ΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΥΑΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΩ \'\'ΜΗΝ ΦΟΒΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΒΙΑΖΕΣΤΑΙ \'\' . ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΒΑΦΩ ΜΑΥΡΑ. ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΤΙΚΟΣ ΣΕ Ο,ΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΚΑΝ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΙΛΗΣΩ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ Ο,ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΩ ΣΕ Ο,ΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΡΙΝ 10 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΦΤΑΙΞΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΤΑ 70%. ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΝΙΩΘΩ Ο,ΤΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΜΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΑΜΕ . ΜΗΝ ΝΙΩΘΕΤΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ , ΘΑ ΕΠΑΝΕΛΘΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΤΑΜΕ ΜΕΤΑ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΜΕ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Φοίβη

Μαρία μου συγκινήθηκα πολύ με το ποστ σου. Μπράβο σου και μπράβο και στην θεραπεύτριά σου και στην υπέροχη σχέση που οι δυο σας δείχνει να έχετε. Πιστεύω οτι οι εμπειρίες σου ως τώρα, και ο τρόπος που τις δουλεύεις, θα σου είναι πολύτιμες για τη δουλειά που θέλεις να κάνεις.

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by ΒΙΚΥ_
> Μακάρι να είχα ακολουθήσει τα ίδια βήματα όταν έπρεπε. Εγώ νίκησα τη βουλιμία μόνη μου. Πέντε χρόνια βουλιμική και ανήμερα Χριστουγέννων 2001 λιποθύμησα και γύρισε η γλώσσα μου.Εεεεμ ακόμα και το νερό έβγαζα. Δεν ξαναέκανα εμετο ούτε σε περιπτώσεις που έπρεπε π.χ δηλητηρίαση. Δε βοήθησα τον εαυτό μου όμως μετά. Για 6 χρόνια νόμιζα ότι κάτι παθολογικό έχω. Κ ήρθαν και ρίζωσαν οι πανικοί στη ζωή μου. Σήμερα το πρωί όμως ξαπόστειλλα μια δυνατή για τα δεδομένα μου κρίση. Τι συναίσθημα νίκης κι αυτό..... Burnout το \'\'όρμα του\'\' θυμήθηκα


Μπράβο σου Βίκυ μου! Χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ με τα νέα σου αυτά και με τη δύναμή σου. Αλλά και για τον/την Burnout (δεν ξέρω το φύλο σου, συγνώμη!!!)που κατάφερε με το παράδειγμά του/της να σε εμψυχώσει...

----------


## ΜαριαΦ

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια Φοιβη, Γιωργο και Βικυ. Ειδικα το Γιωργο που μου ειπε οτι θα γινω καλη ψυχολογος!χι,χι!
Βικυ, ελιζω να εισαι καλυτερα τωρα. Εχω δει φοβερες ιστοριες απο βουλιμικες στο eatingdisorders.gr και πραγματικα αυτα που εχω περασει εχω φενονται τιποτα μπροστα σε αυτα που περνανε αλλες κοπελες...Μια την ειχαν παει στο νοσιοκομειο γιατι της ειχε μεινει στο λαιμο το κουταλακι με το οποιο προσπαθουσε να κανεο εμετο....Φοβερο....Πως τα καταφερες ομως μονη σου χωρις θεραπεια?Δεν φοβασαι μην ξανακυλησεις? Εγω στη θεση σου θα επισκεπτομουν ενα ειδικο γιατι απο οτι φενεται το φαντασματακι της βουλιμιας σε βασανιζει ακομα, και οι κρισεις πανικου δεν σε ταλαιπωρουν?Εγω μετα απο εκεινη την κριση πανικου, δεν μου ξαναεμφανιστηκε τιποτα γιατι δουλεψα εντονα και εντατικα τους φοβους μου οι οποιοι ηταν πολλοι...

----------


## ΒΙΚΥ

Μαρία μου για 4 χρόνια κάθε πρωι ήθελα να ανοίξω το ψυγείο και να φάω ότι υπήρχε μέσα. Και πολλές φορές το έκανα. Δεν έκανα ούτε θα κάνω εμετό πάλι στη ζωή μου. Η εικόνα του εαυτού μου πεσμενη έξω από ένα μπαράκι με τον αδερφό μου να ουρλιάζει ΚΡΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΞΩ ακόμα με στοιχειώνει. Το τραγικό? Αυτός΄ήταν ο κύριος υπευθυνος της βουλιμίας, γυμναστής γαρ. Σ\' όλη μου την εφηβεία η φράση του \'\'είσαι χοντρή\'\' γέννησε το πρόβλημα. Αυτός κι ο σωτήρας μου όμως. ΞΕΡΩ ότι δεν θα κυλήσω ξανά στη βουλιμία. Τα μεγάλα προβλήματα που πέρασα έκτοτε -οικονομικά,προσωπικά και πολλά άλλα- ήταν το καλύτερο τεστ. Βέβαια δεν λειτούργησα τόσο σωστά έως τώρα και με τους πανικούς. Δεν ήξερα τι σημαίνει κρίση πανικού μέχρι πριν 1,5 χρόνια. Όταν έμαθα πήγα σε ψυχίατρο. Καλός γιατρός, μέτριος ψυχαναλυτής. Φαντάσου ότι μια φορά είχε ξεχάσει τι είχαμε πει στην προηγούμενη συνεδρία και απλά την επαναλάβαμε. Δεν κέρδισε την εμπιστοσύνη μου. Συνέχισα όμως για να μη χάσω τη γνώση της αντιμετώπισης των κρίσεων.Τους τελευταίους 6 μήνες παλεύω μόνη μου με τους πανικούς. Με ταλαιπωρούν αλλά τους ξεπερνώ σιγά σιγά. Δεν έχω περιθώρια να ασχολούμαι μόνο με μένα. Έχω ένα κοριτσάκι που μ\'έχει ανάγκη κ ένα φανταστικό σύζυγο που κατανοεί την κατάσταση και με βοηθά. Ετσι λοιπόν ξέρω νιώθω ότι αργά αλλά σταθερά θα βγω νικήτρια απ\'αυτό τον αγώνα. Σ\'ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον και εύχομαι να μπορέσεις να βοηθήσεις πολόύς και πολλές με τις γνώσεις σου.

----------


## ΜαριαΦ

Παντως τωρα που το σκεφτομαι, οσο πηγαινω πισω και βλεπω τον εαυτο μου, η κριση πανικου συνδεεται πολυ στενα με τις διατροφικες διαταραχες. Και τα δυο εχουν ενα κοινο. Τον φοβο μην χασεις τον ελεγχο. Στις διατροφικες διαταραχες φοβασαι να φας γιατι θα γινεις σαν τερας απο το παχος. Στην κριση πανικου φοβασαι μην τρελλαθεις απο τα συναισθηματα που σε διακατεχουν.Φοβασαι να θυμωσεις γιατι θα τρελαθεις, φοβασαι να κλαψεις γιατι θα πεσεις σε καταθλιψη, φοβασαι να χαρεις γιατι θα πεσεις σε μανια!Παντως πιστευω οτι η ψυχιατρικη (οχι η ψυχολογια) εχει συμβαλει πολυ στο να φοβομαστε ακομα περισσοτερο με ολους αυτους τους ορους της οπως, τρελα, καταθλιψη, μανια.Εχουμε καταντησει να φοβομαστε τα απλα συναισθηματα και να τα κρινουμε συνεχως...Συμφωνα με την ψυχιατρικη, ο υγειης ανθρωπος ειναι αυτος που εχει ενα \'\'flat\'\' συναισθημα, χωρις εκριξεις χαρας, λυπης, θυμου.Ειναι παντα μεσα στα ορια του \'\'μετριου\'\'. Ο υγειης ειναι ενα απαθες,μετριο πλασμα χωρις συναισθηματα. Αν ειναι ετσι τοτε συγγνωμη αλλα δεν θελω να ειμαι υγειης...

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by ΒΙΚΥ_
> Τους τελευταίους 6 μήνες παλεύω μόνη μου με τους πανικούς. Με ταλαιπωρούν αλλά τους ξεπερνώ σιγά σιγά. Δεν έχω περιθώρια να ασχολούμαι μόνο με μένα. Έχω ένα κοριτσάκι που μ\'έχει ανάγκη κ ένα φανταστικό σύζυγο που κατανοεί την κατάσταση και με βοηθά. Ετσι λοιπόν ξέρω νιώθω ότι αργά αλλά σταθερά θα βγω νικήτρια απ\'αυτό τον αγώνα. Σ\'ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον και εύχομαι να μπορέσεις να βοηθήσεις πολόύς και πολλές με τις γνώσεις σου.


Βίκυ μου έχεις την καλύτερη βοήθεια: τους δικούς σου δίπλα σου και με μεγάλη κατανόηση. Και τον εαυτό σου αποφασισμένο να δουλέψει σκληρά για να κερδίσει αυτό τον πόλεμο.
Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα, αν και κάτι μου λέει οτι με αυτές τις προοπτικές ο θρίαμβος σου είναι σίγουρος! :Wink:

----------


## ΒΙΚΥ

Η καλύτερή μου βοήθεια Φοίβη μου κ σ\'ευχαριστώ που χωρίς να με ξέρεις πιστεύεις σε μενα -από πολύ λίγους γνωστούς κ \'\'δικούς\'\' μου το εισέπραξα- είναι ο εαυτός μου, η θέληση κ η δύναμή μου. Το λέω σ\'όσους γνωρίζω με το ίδιο πρόβλημα και το λέω κ σ\'όλους όσους διαβάζουν εδώ. Εγώ θα γίνω ο ψυχίατρός μου πλέον. Ξέρω τον τρόπο, τον πλήρωσα βέβαια, αλλά πλέον έμαθα να βλέπω το ποτήρι μισογεμάτο. Κ ακόμα έχω δρόμο αλλά δεν τρομάζω τόσο...Καλές γιορτές σε ολους

----------


## GIORGOS296

mariaf ποσο χρονων σου συνεβη για πρωτη φορα η κριση πανικου??

----------


## ΜαριαΦ

Γιωργο, η κριση πανικου μου συνεβη στα 20 για μια και τελευταια φορα. Σε αντιθεση με τους περισσοτερους που τους πιανουν μικρα επισοδια ανα διαφορετικα διαστηματα, εγω ημουν 10 ημερες με μια πιο ηρεμη μορφη πανικου.Δηλαδη, για παραδειγμα δεν ειχα ταχυπαλμιες ολες αυτες τις μερες, απλα ημουν συνεχεια σε φοβο τον οποιο ξεπερασα ΧΩΡΙΣ φαρμακα.Επισης, απο τοτε μεχρι σημερα που ειμαι 26 δεν ξαναειχα αλλη κριση πανικου. Ελπιζω να βρεις εναν σωστο δρομο να απαλαχτεις απο αυτα που σε βασανιζουν....

Καλες Γιορετες!

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by BurnOut_
> Μπράβο ρε Δημήτρη, άντε και στα δικά μας.
> 
> Να πω κι εγώ μια μικρή μου νίκη που είχα χτες ενάντια στον πανικό μου.
> 
> Σχόλασα και αποφάσισα να παώ να πάρω δωράκια από το media markt.
> Στο ποτάμι τρώω ένα μποτιλιάρισμα και με πιάνουν ταχυκαρδίες και διάθεση να βγω απο το αμάξι. τρώω μια καραμέλα, ανοίγω παράθυρα, παίζω με τη μουσική, κάπως καλύτερα...
> 
> φτάνω στο κατάστημα, ήδη σε κατάσταση ανησυχίας, μπάινω στο υπόγειο πάρκιν, φρικάρω και είμαι έτοιμος να ξαναβγω όπως μπήκα.
> ...


Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Χρόνια πολλά, καλή χρονιά, γεμάτη υγεία και χαμόγελα για όλους! 

Φίλε BurnOut,
συγχαρητήρια για τη μάχη, που κέρδισες. Μα, πάνω από όλα, χαίρομαι γιατί η περιγραφή σου είναι η απόδειξη ότι έχεις αρχίσει να συνειδητοποιείς ότι η δύναμη, που κρύβεις μέσα σου, είναι ικανή να υπερκεράσει το πρόβλημα του πανικού. 

Να έχεις πάντα στο μυαλό σου ότι, ό,τι και να σκέφτεσαι ή αισθάνεσαι, είναι φυσιολογικό. Είσαι σε μία φάση της ζωής σου, στην οποία κυριαρχεί η αρνητική πλευρά των σκέψεων και των συναισθημάτων σου, αλλά δεν παύουν να είναι κι αυτά μέρος του εαυτού μας, της ίδιας της φύσης μας. 

Προσπάθησε να γίνεις απλός παρατηρητής τους, κάθε φορά που σε επισκέπτονται. Αγνόησε τα, αντί να τους δίνεις σημασία. Επικέντρωσε, αν μπορείς, το μυαλό σου κάπου αλλού, σε μια ευχάριστη, για σένα, εικόνα. Θα αρχίσεις να απομυθοποιείς τις άσχημες σκέψεις σου και τα συναισθήματα, που αυτές σου προκαλούσαν, θα αρχίσουν να φθείρουν πολύ γρήγορα.. Και μην παραμελείς να ...προκαλείς τους φόβους σου! Όπως ακριβώς έκανες στην περίπτωση, που περιγράφεις!

Να είσαι πάντα καλά!

Δημήτρης

----------


## pratsdim

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Σημερινό άρθρο, το οποίο συσχετίζει την κατάθλιψη με τη χρήση των κινητών τηλεφώνων! 

http://www.cosmo.gr/SciTech/184229.html

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## αγγελικήη

πολύ ενθαρρυντικό το μηνυμα σου δημητρη. εχω περασει και εγω απο παρομοια φαση και το ξεπερασα με τη βοηθεια θεραπευτικης αγωγης. τους τελευταιους μηνες ομως τα συμπτωματα επανηλθαν, λογου εντονου αγχους που περασα και περναω ακομα. τον τελευταιο μηνα ζω μια πολυ επωδυνη και περιεργη κατασταση. απο οτι διαβασα στο internet το λενε αποπραγματωση. ζω μια ονειρικη κατασταση ολα τα βλεπω απο αποσταση. δεν νιωθω συναισθηματα χαρας η λυπης. τι είναι αυτο ? με τρομαζει πολυ! διαβασα οτι ειναι πολυ συχνο και ερχεται μετα απο περιοδο εντονου αγχους. ειναι φυσιλογικο? θα περασει? υπαρχει κανεις που να το εχει νιωσει αυτο? αν ναι ας μου απαντησει να μου δωσει λιγο κουραγιο. δεν θελω να περασω την υπολοιπη ζωη μου ετσι. δεν εχω ορεξη για τιποτα πια, δεν εχω ορεξη για φαι, δεν μπορω να οδηγησω λογω αυτης της περιερης θολουρας, δεν μπορω να παω για καφε με τις φιλες μου. γιατι να περναμε στη ζωη ολα αυτά...

----------


## pratsdim

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
παραθέτω ένα link σε ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο, το οποίο αναφέρεται στη συσχέτιση διατροφής και κατάθλιψης.

http://www.logodiatrofis.gr/index.php?option=com_content&amp;task=view&amp;id= 53&amp;Itemid=73

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## pratsdim

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Χρόνια πολλά, καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα σε όλο τον κόσμο, με υγεία πάνω από όλα!

Με την ευκαιρία, να αναφέρω και ένα βιβλίο, το οποίο διάβασα πρόσφατα και μου άφησε τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις: \"Ο ΓΛΑΡΟΣ ΙΩΝΑΘΑΝ ΛΙΒΙΝΓΚΣΤΟΝ\".

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## justme

Καλή Ανάσταση Δημήτρη
Να είσαι καλά

Να σου αφιερώσω θέλω και το παρακάτω vidεάκι (Μοναχικός αυτός ο γλάρος.... Λες να είναι ο γλάρος Ιωνάθαν???)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7M_5UuHEPc

(όποιος βρει δίπλα στο video πατάει και το more info)

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by justme_
> Καλή Ανάσταση Δημήτρη
> Να είσαι καλά
> 
> Να σου αφιερώσω θέλω και το παρακάτω vidεάκι (Μοναχικός αυτός ο γλάρος.... Λες να είναι ο γλάρος Ιωνάθαν???)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7M_5UuHEPc
> 
> (όποιος βρει δίπλα στο video πατάει και το more info)


Άψογο το τραγούδι φίλε justme, το ίδιο και οι στίχοι..

Να είσαι πάντα καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## pratsdim

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
Χρόνια πολλά και Χριστός Ανέστη σε όλο τον κόσμο!

Έτυχε να πέσει στα χέρια μου ένα βιβλίο, το οποίο και μού κίνησε την περιέργεια λόγω του τίτλου του, \"Το νόημα της ζωής\". Περιέχει απόψεις, πεποιθήσεις και πιστεύω πολλών σημαντικών ανθρώπων, σχετικά με το ποιο είναι το νόημα της ύπαρξής μας. Μέσα σε όλα, ξεχώρισα κάποια από αυτά τα πιστεύω και σάς τα μεταφέρω. Ίσως γιατί, εν πολλοίς, εκφράζουν και τις προσωπικές μου πεποιθήσεις πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα..

\"Σκοπός της ζωής είναι μια ζωή με σκοπό.\" 
Robert Byrne, Αμερικανός πρωταθλητής σκακιού

\"Γιατί βρισκόμαστε εδώ; Για να ζήσουμε μια σειρά από εμπειρίες, μέσα από τις οποίες μπορούμε να συνειδητοποιήσουμε την ύπαρξή μας στην ολότητά της. Αυτή η συνειδητοποίηση προϋποθέτει την αναγνώριση, την αποδοχή και την αφομοίωση των δίπολων, που μας συγκροτούν: διαφορετικότητα και ενότητα, ζωή και θάνατος, λύπη και χαρά, ευχαρίστηση και πόνος, δράση και αδράνεια. 
Μέσω αυτής της διαδικασίας θα δείξουμε, ο καθένας με τον δικό του μοναδικό τρόπο, την αγάπη και τη συμπόνια μας για τους άλλους και τη διαύγεια, την ισορροπία και τη δύναμη της σκέψης μας. Έτσι θα λάμψει το Πνεύμα σε όλο Του το μεγαλείο.\"
Ram Dass, Αμερικανός γκουρού

\"Θέλω να πιστεύω πως η υψηλότερη βαθμίδα της εξέλιξής μας σε αυτή τη ζωή είναι να φτάσουμε σε μια κατάσταση, όπου η χάρις και η προσφορά θα βασιλεύουν και όπου θα μπορούμε να αισθανθούμε τη μοναδικότητά μας μέσα σε αυτόν τον κόσμο. Πρέπει να ψάνχουμε το καλό σε κάθε δημιούργημα του Θεού...\"
Quincy Jones, Αμερικανός δισκογραφικός παραγωγός και μουσικός

\"Υπάρχει η γη των ζωντανών και η γη των νεκρών και γέφυρα είναι η αγάπη, ο μοναδικός δρόμος επιβίωσης και το μόνο νόημα ζωής..\"
Thornton Wilder, Αμερικανός θεατρικός συγγραφέας και μυθιστοριογράφος

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## prasiniklosti

μπράβο σου. μακάρι να φτάσω κι έγω στην δική σου θέση. το προσπαθώ αλλά σίγουρα θα θέλειο χρόνο.
οι σκέψεις με βασανίζουν...ο ψυχίατρος μου είπε πως πρέπει να βρώ να απασχολώ το μυαλό μου. εσύ έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάτι;

----------


## mi-zalis

kalispera, diavasa merika post eimai 29etwn, ligo polu ta idia pragmata exw kai egw edw kai xronia, me pianei kapou kapou panikos. to thema einai oti prokeimenou na min niwsw ayto to dysaresto sunaisthima exw kleistei sto spiti kai den vgainw eksw,to vradi gia 2xronia....(exw syndesei ton paniko me tin nuxta kai giauto den polikykloforw arga px bradini diaskedasi).exw paei se psixiatrous,psixologous mou lene oti den exw tipota kai den pathainw tipota...ayto to kserw alla kai pali de me voithaei,kapoios pou einai eksw apo ton xoro dinei eukola symvoules,swstes men alla....to thema einai na rizwthei sto mialo mou auto,giati ta logia eukola feygoun.exw kanei farmakeytiki agwgi eimai safws kalitera alla kai pali kati me stamataei.eimai athina,twra kai den kserw apo pou na arxisw kan kai niwthw anasfaleia pou den exw na milisw kapou.to thema einai oti yparxei kapoios kalos psixiatros pou na endiaferetai pragmatika gia to kalo mou kai oxi gia ta xrimata?(100eyrw i episkepsi einai logiko poso?) .(steilte mou sas parakalw kapoia onomata pou iatrwn kata ti gnwmi sas,sas voithisan na kseperasete auto to empodio) [email protected]

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by prasiniklosti_
> μπράβο σου. μακάρι να φτάσω κι έγω στην δική σου θέση. το προσπαθώ αλλά σίγουρα θα θέλειο χρόνο.
> οι σκέψεις με βασανίζουν...ο ψυχίατρος μου είπε πως πρέπει να βρώ να απασχολώ το μυαλό μου. εσύ έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάτι;


Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Καλησπέρα prasiniklosti!

Είναι δεδομένο ότι οι άσχημες σκέψεις είναι το πιο επίπονο και επίμονο κομμάτι της συγκεκριμένης κατάστασης. Και η αντιμετώπιση τους αποτελεί το κλειδί, ώστε κάποιος όχι μόνο να ξεπεράσει το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, αλλά και να βγει πολύ πιο δυνατός από αυτό! 

Η αντιμετώπιση των άσχημων σκέψεων και, κατ\' επέκταση, των άσχημων συναισθημάτων έγκειται στο να τα αποδεχθούμε ως απολύτως φυσιολογικά! Να προσπαθούμε να τα καλωσορίζουμε και να τα αγνοούμε, όσο μπορούμε. Όσο \"πολεμάμε\" και καταπιανόμαστε από μία άσχημη σκέψη, τόσο αυτή θα επιμένει. Ο μόνος τρόπος να τη διώξουμε είναι η αποδοχή της ως μια φυσιολογική σκέψη, η οποία δεν πρόκειται να έχει καμία επίδραση πάνω μας.
Γνωρίζω ότι αυτή η διαδικασία απαιτεί χρόνο και προσπάθεια, μα, από την άλλη πλευρά, τα κέρδη είναι ανεκτίμητα. 

Αν διαβάσεις όλο το thread, ίσως, βρεις αρκετές απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα που σε απασχολούν, τόσο από μένα, όσο και από τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά. Αν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω σε οτιδήποτε, ευχαρίστως θα το κάνω. Να είσαι καλά!

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by mi-zalis_
> kalispera, diavasa merika post eimai 29etwn, ligo polu ta idia pragmata exw kai egw edw kai xronia, me pianei kapou kapou panikos. to thema einai oti prokeimenou na min niwsw ayto to dysaresto sunaisthima exw kleistei sto spiti kai den vgainw eksw,to vradi gia 2xronia....(exw syndesei ton paniko me tin nuxta kai giauto den polikykloforw arga px bradini diaskedasi).exw paei se psixiatrous,psixologous mou lene oti den exw tipota kai den pathainw tipota...ayto to kserw alla kai pali de me voithaei,kapoios pou einai eksw apo ton xoro dinei eukola symvoules,swstes men alla....to thema einai na rizwthei sto mialo mou auto,giati ta logia eukola feygoun.exw kanei farmakeytiki agwgi eimai safws kalitera alla kai pali kati me stamataei.eimai athina,twra kai den kserw apo pou na arxisw kan kai niwthw anasfaleia pou den exw na milisw kapou.to thema einai oti yparxei kapoios kalos psixiatros pou na endiaferetai pragmatika gia to kalo mou kai oxi gia ta xrimata?(100eyrw i episkepsi einai logiko poso?) .(steilte mou sas parakalw kapoia onomata pou iatrwn kata ti gnwmi sas,sas voithisan na kseperasete auto to empodio) [email protected]


Καλησπέρα Μιχάλη,
μου θυμίζεις τον εαυτό μου, τότε που είχα κλειστεί στο σπίτι μου και δεν τολμούσα να βγω έξω υπο το φόβο των κρίσεων πανικού. Τότε, που απέφευγα με κάθε τρόπο, κάθε πρόσκληση φίλων μου, να βγω, να διασκεδάσω, να πάω βόλτα, να πάω γυμναστήριο... Ίσως, γιατί υποσυνείδητα αναγνώριζα ως μόνο ασφαλές καταφύγιο τους χώρους του σπιτιού μου... Αυτό το τετράγωνο, που ορίζουν οι τέσσερεις τοίχοι του... 

Όμως, για σκέψου το λίγο φίλε μου Μιχάλη! Μήπως, όλα είναι απλά στο μυαλό μας; Μήπως έχουν δίκιο όλοι αυτοί, που μου λέγανε και σου λένε και εσένα τώρα, ότι οι σκέψεις είναι, απλά, ..σκέψεις; Τί μπορούν να μας προξενήσουν; Η απάντηση είναι ..ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! Το να ριζώσει, όμως, αυτή η πεποίθηση μέσα σου είναι θέμα καθαρά ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ! Σκέψου μόνο πόσα ...εκατομμύρια φορές σε έχουν κυριεύσει άσχημες σκέψεις και φόβοι και αν ποτέ έπαθες κάτι από αυτά που φοβάσαι... 

Το κλειδί, όπως έχω γράψει πολλές φορές στο συγκεκιρμένο thread, είναι η αποδοχή των άσχημων σκέψεων και των φόβων μας ως κάτι απολύτως φυσιολογικό, το οποίο καλωσορίζουμε και το ...αφήνουμε... Όπως ήρθε, έτσι και θα φύγει! Έχεις απίστευτη δύναμη μέσα σου.. Να το θυμάσαι πάντα αυτό. Όλοι κρύβουμε την ίδια δύναμη μέσα μας.. Σπάνια, όμως, \"βουτάμε\" στα ...άπατα του εαυτού μας για να τη βρούμε. Κάνε αυτό ακριβώς!

Αναφορικά με κάποιον συγκεκριμένο γιατρό, δυστυχώς, λόγω του ότι μένω στην επαρχία, δε μπορώ μάλλον να σε βοηθήσω. Ρίξε μια ματιά πάντως στο www.psyche.gr .

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## savant

Γεια σε όλους

32 έχω φτάσει και μάλιστα πριν 2 χρόνια για παράξενους κάπως λόγους επισκεπτόμουνα μια ψυχολόγο, αλλά το άγχος και το στρες δε λέει να υποκύψει . Ίσα ίσα θυμίζει ...λερνεία ύδρα.
Πίεση στη δουλειά, ανασφάλεια, άγχος, μοναξιά με φέρνουν συχνότατα σε σπασμωδικές αντιδράσεις.
Κάποτε έιχα βρει στη ...ζούλα κάποια zanax αλλά δε μου κάναν τίποτα.
Τελευταία περνάνε από το μυαλό μου όλο άσχημες σκέψεις. Πχ ότι μου συμβαίνουν ατυχήματα ή στους δικούς μου, ξυπνάω στον ύπνο μου, δεν ευχαριστιεμαι τπτ , αντιδρώ με νεύρα.
Δε βρίσκω άλλη λύση από το να ζητήσω φαρμακευτική αγωγή.
Που μπορώ να απευθυνθώ?
Όποιος έχει βρεθεί σε παρόμοια θέση ας μου απαντήσει 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## savant

Γεια σε όλους

32 έχω φτάσει και μάλιστα πριν 2 χρόνια για παράξενους κάπως λόγους επισκεπτόμουνα μια ψυχολόγο, αλλά το άγχος και το στρες δε λέει να υποκύψει . Ίσα ίσα θυμίζει ...λερνεία ύδρα.
Πίεση στη δουλειά, ανασφάλεια, άγχος, μοναξιά με φέρνουν συχνότατα σε σπασμωδικές αντιδράσεις.
Κάποτε έιχα βρει στη ...ζούλα κάποια zanax αλλά δε μου κάναν τίποτα.
Τελευταία περνάνε από το μυαλό μου όλο άσχημες σκέψεις. Πχ ότι μου συμβαίνουν ατυχήματα ή στους δικούς μου, ξυπνάω στον ύπνο μου, δεν ευχαριστιεμαι τπτ , αντιδρώ με νεύρα.
Δε βρίσκω άλλη λύση από το να ζητήσω φαρμακευτική αγωγή.
Που μπορώ να απευθυνθώ?
Όποιος έχει βρεθεί σε παρόμοια θέση ας μου απαντήσει 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## psychangel

> _Originally posted by savant_
> ..... Δε βρίσκω άλλη λύση από το να ζητήσω φαρμακευτική αγωγή.
> Που μπορώ να απευθυνθώ?
> Όποιος έχει βρεθεί σε παρόμοια θέση ας μου απαντήσει


.. δύσκολη υπόθεση φιλε savant ν ΄αποφασίσεις από μόνος σου να πάρεις φάρμακα ... 
Οτι και να σου πει κάποιος που δεν είναι ειδικός δε θάναι ό,τι καλύτερο ... 
Γνωμη μου είναι να πάς (έστω για μιά επίσκεψη) σε΄κάποιον ειδικό ... αλλιώς ίσως μπλέξεις ασχημα ... Τα φάρμακα δεν είναι απλή υπόθεση ... εκτός κι αν τα θές για ...\"άλλο λόγο\" εκτός από το θεραπευτικό ... (που το απεύχομαι ... !)

----------


## psychangel

> _Originally posted by savant_
> ..... Δε βρίσκω άλλη λύση από το να ζητήσω φαρμακευτική αγωγή.
> Που μπορώ να απευθυνθώ?
> Όποιος έχει βρεθεί σε παρόμοια θέση ας μου απαντήσει


.. δύσκολη υπόθεση φιλε savant ν ΄αποφασίσεις από μόνος σου να πάρεις φάρμακα ... 
Οτι και να σου πει κάποιος που δεν είναι ειδικός δε θάναι ό,τι καλύτερο ... 
Γνωμη μου είναι να πάς (έστω για μιά επίσκεψη) σε΄κάποιον ειδικό ... αλλιώς ίσως μπλέξεις ασχημα ... Τα φάρμακα δεν είναι απλή υπόθεση ... εκτός κι αν τα θές για ...\"άλλο λόγο\" εκτός από το θεραπευτικό ... (που το απεύχομαι ... !)

----------


## Dalia

savant εννοείται να απευθυνθείς σε ψυχίατρο για να σου δώσει φάρμακα.Γιατί να ψάχνεις να βρεις φάρμακα στη ζούλα δηλαδή ενώ μπορεί να σου τα γράψει κανονικά ο γιατρός.Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι σε προβληματίζει σ\'αυτό.

----------


## annamariageorgia

Δημητρη σε θαυμαζω συγχαρητηρια για το πως ξεπερασες το προβλημα σου και το ποσο αισιοδοξος εχεις γινει τωρα:-) αν μπορεις θελω να με βοηθησεις σχετικα με τον πατερα μου. ειμαι 18 χρονων και πριν απο 2 χρονια εμαθα οτι πασχει απο καταθλιψη απο τοτε που ηταν στο πανεπιστημειο (τωρα πλησιαζει τα 50). σπιτι δεν εχει διαθεση να μιλησει μαζι μας, να κανουμε κατι οικογενειακο, δεν εξωτερικευει τιποτα, σαν να μην ξερουμε τιποτα για αυτον. δουλευει το πρωι και το απογευμα καθεται εξω στο κηπο, μονος, ακουγοντασ εκκλησιαστικεσ λειτουργιες. Τον ρωταει η μητερα μου (οταν δεν ειμαστε εγω και η αδερφη μου μπροστα) γιατι ειναι τοσο κλειστοσ, γιατι δεν εχει ενεργεια να ασχοληθει μαζι μας και αυτοσ απαντα οτι \"δεν ευθυνομαι εγω! νομιζεισ παιρνω τυχαια καθε μερα 8 φαρμακα??\" Χρονια τωρα κανει φαρμακευτικη και ψυχοθεραπευτικη θεραπεια αλλα ακομη δεν εχει διαθεση να ασχοληθει μαζι μας. θυμωνω που τον βλεπω ετσι, του φωναζω παρολο που ξερω οτι δεν ειναι σωστο αλλα δεν ξερω τι να κανω. θελω να τον βοηθησω, θελω να χαρει ξανα, θελω να βοηθησω και τη μητερα μου που την παρασυρει τοσα χρονια μαζι του σε αυτη την μαυριλα(εχει επηρεαστει και η μητερα μου τοσα χρονια πια. ενω αυτη ηταν χαρουμενοσ και δυνατοσ ανθρωποσ). θελω να γινει το σπιτι μασ χαρουμενο:-) μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου δωσεις καποια συμβουλη? σε παρακαλω:-) οτι μπορεις

----------


## maria...

αντε να δουμε εμεις ποτε 8α το ξεπερασουμε χωρις φαρμακα

----------


## lagoudakos

δεν αντεχω αλλο δυο χρονια ζω μεσα στο φοβο βοηθεια!!!!

----------


## justme

lagoudako, 
η φωνή σου δεν έπεσε στο κενό αλλά η βοήθεια που ζητάς μόνο από εσένα μπορεί να έρθει.
Αν θέλεις να μας πείς 5 πράγματα παραπάνω θα βρείς πολλούς από εμάς εδώ να σου πούμε και εμείς τα δικά μας (ή και μόνο να ακούσουμε) αλλά για αρχή θα πρέπει ΕΣΥ να ξεκινήσεις να σπρώχνεις αυτή τη ρημάδα την κοτρώνα να πάει παραπέρα.
(Μία αρχή ίσως να είναι να ανοίξεις ένα δικό σου θέμα να μας τα πείς λίγο πιό αναλυτικά)

Καλωςήρθες από εμένα

----------


## lagoudakos

> _Originally posted by justme_
> lagoudako, 
> η φωνή σου δεν έπεσε στο κενό αλλά η βοήθεια που ζητάς μόνο από εσένα μπορεί να έρθει.
> Αν θέλεις να μας πείς 5 πράγματα παραπάνω θα βρείς πολλούς από εμάς εδώ να σου πούμε και εμείς τα δικά μας (ή και μόνο να ακούσουμε) αλλά για αρχή θα πρέπει ΕΣΥ να ξεκινήσεις να σπρώχνεις αυτή τη ρημάδα την κοτρώνα να πάει παραπέρα.
> (Μία αρχή ίσως να είναι να ανοίξεις ένα δικό σου θέμα να μας τα πείς λίγο πιό αναλυτικά)
> 
> Καλωςήρθες από εμένα



thelw na pw kai na akoysw toys aloys opoios thelei einai eyprosdektos makari na mporoyme o enas na vohthhsei ton allon!!

----------


## maria...

lagoudako kai meis exoume kriseis panikou alla den to bazoume kato.2 meres eimai psiloxalia k kano kai emetous.alla to paleuo ksero oti den einai kati sobaro :Smile: )

----------


## lagoudakos

> _Originally posted by maria..._
> lagoudako kai meis exoume kriseis panikou alla den to bazoume kato.2 meres eimai psiloxalia k kano kai emetous.alla to paleuo ksero oti den einai kati sobaro)


makari na htan toso aplo egw epatha thn teleytea proxthes to vradi kai apo tote pali eimai me ton fovo oti tha to xana pathw ekana k egw emeto!

----------


## lagoudakos

makari na htan toso aplo egw epatha thn teleytea krish proxthes to vradi kai exw ton fovo oti tha to xana pathw k ekana k egw emeto

----------


## Yiotoulaki!

Γλυκά μου παιδιά ...πόσο πολυ νιώθω αυτό το βάσανο! Δώστε χρόνο στον ευατό σας να το ξεπεράσει! Μην περιμένετε μετά από μια κρίση να νιώθετε σα να μην τρέχει τίποτα! Το μυστικό νομίζω είναι μόλις παρέλθει το αποκορύφωμα της κρίσης κα μόλις αρχίσεις λιγο να ξανανιώθεις τον ευατό σου, να συνεχίζεις να κάνεις αυτό που έκανες όταν σε έπιασε , εκτός αν αυτό σε μπουκώνει οπότε κάνεις κατι άλλο, δραστηριοποιήσου όμως ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ!! μπορει να μην εισαι η καλυτερη παρεα εκεινες τις στιγμες, μπορει να χρειαστουν ωρες για να τελειώσεις μια δουλεια που θα ολοκληρωνόταν πολύ σύντομα , αλλα δεν είναι και το ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ!! ακομη κι αν ζαλίζεσαι και νιωθεις οτι θα πεσεις , ακομη κι αν δεν ξερεις ποιος εισαι, αν το μυαλο βουιζει και οι γυρω σου σου φαινονται αγνωστοι , ΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΤΙ! πΟΤΙΣΕ ΤΑ ΛΟΥΛΟΥΔΙΑ, ΚΛΑΔΕΨΕ ΤΑ ΔΕΝΤΡΑ, κοψε μια σαλατα βγες και περπατα αν νιωθεις τελειως ανημπορος παρε ενα φιλο σου αλλα ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΙΤΕΙΣΑΙ. ΜΗΝ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΑ \"ΝΟΜΙΣΜΑΤΑ\" ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΟΒΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΕΚΤΑΘΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΟΥ . ΔΕ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ Η ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ , ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ. ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΣ. ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΙΚΑΝΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ, ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΧΑΜΗΛΟΤΕΡΗ ΝΟΗΜΟΣΥΝΗ. Η παραιτηση είναι η αρχή για να παγιωθεί ο φόβος και η αίσθηση του ανήμπορου.ΜΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΗΝΕΤΕ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ ΝΑ ΕΠΕΚΤΑΘΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΑΣ. ΑΥΘΥΠΟΒΛΗΘΕΙΤΕ. ΠΕΙΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ , ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ! Δικαιούσαι να κάνεις τσαπατσοδουλειές. Δικαιούσαι να μην είσαι ο πιο χαρούμενος άνθρωπος στον κόσμο. Μήν μένεις όμως στο σύμπτωμα. Μην το ανακυκλώνεις μέσα σου με συζητήσεις επί συζητήσεων. Πάει , πέρασε, αν ξανάρθει δε χρειάζεται να το επισπέυδεις εσύ!Προσποιούσου ότι δε σου συμβαίνει τίποτα το τραγικό. Απλώς δεν έχεις τα κέφια σου. Η ζωή θα σε βγάλει από μονη της από το λούκι και το φαύλο κύκλο των αρνητικών σκέψεων . ΔΩΣΤΕ ΤΗΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΧΩΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΟ . ΜΗΝ ΕΞΑΝΤΛΕΙΤΕ ΤΗ ΖΩΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΑ!!

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by Yiotoulaki!_
> Γλυκά μου παιδιά ...πόσο πολυ νιώθω αυτό το βάσανο! Δώστε χρόνο στον ευατό σας να το ξεπεράσει! Μην περιμένετε μετά από μια κρίση να νιώθετε σα να μην τρέχει τίποτα! Το μυστικό νομίζω είναι μόλις παρέλθει το αποκορύφωμα της κρίσης κα μόλις αρχίσεις λιγο να ξανανιώθεις τον ευατό σου, να συνεχίζεις να κάνεις αυτό που έκανες όταν σε έπιασε , εκτός αν αυτό σε μπουκώνει οπότε κάνεις κατι άλλο, δραστηριοποιήσου όμως ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ!! μπορει να μην εισαι η καλυτερη παρεα εκεινες τις στιγμες, μπορει να χρειαστουν ωρες για να τελειώσεις μια δουλεια που θα ολοκληρωνόταν πολύ σύντομα , αλλα δεν είναι και το ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ!! ακομη κι αν ζαλίζεσαι και νιωθεις οτι θα πεσεις , ακομη κι αν δεν ξερεις ποιος εισαι, αν το μυαλο βουιζει και οι γυρω σου σου φαινονται αγνωστοι , ΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΤΙ! πΟΤΙΣΕ ΤΑ ΛΟΥΛΟΥΔΙΑ, ΚΛΑΔΕΨΕ ΤΑ ΔΕΝΤΡΑ, κοψε μια σαλατα βγες και περπατα αν νιωθεις τελειως ανημπορος παρε ενα φιλο σου αλλα ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΙΤΕΙΣΑΙ. * ΜΗΝ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΑ \"ΝΟΜΙΣΜΑΤΑ\" ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΟΒΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΕΚΤΑΘΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΟΥ* . ΔΕ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ Η ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ , ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ. ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΣ. ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΙΚΑΝΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ, ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΧΑΜΗΛΟΤΕΡΗ ΝΟΗΜΟΣΥΝΗ. Η παραιτηση είναι η αρχή για να παγιωθεί ο φόβος και η αίσθηση του ανήμπορου.ΜΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΗΝΕΤΕ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ ΝΑ ΕΠΕΚΤΑΘΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΑΣ. ΑΥΘΥΠΟΒΛΗΘΕΙΤΕ. ΠΕΙΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ , ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ! Δικαιούσαι να κάνεις τσαπατσοδουλειές. Δικαιούσαι να μην είσαι ο πιο χαρούμενος άνθρωπος στον κόσμο. Μήν μένεις όμως στο σύμπτωμα. *Μην το ανακυκλώνεις μέσα σου με συζητήσεις επί συζητήσεων.* Πάει , πέρασε, αν ξανάρθει δε χρειάζεται να το επισπέυδεις εσύ!Προσποιούσου ότι δε σου συμβαίνει τίποτα το τραγικό. Απλώς δεν έχεις τα κέφια σου. Η ζωή θα σε βγάλει από μονη της από το λούκι και το φαύλο κύκλο των αρνητικών σκέψεων . ΔΩΣΤΕ ΤΗΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΧΩΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΟ . ΜΗΝ ΕΞΑΝΤΛΕΙΤΕ ΤΗ ΖΩΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΑ!!


!!!!! emotikon: το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι pls να γράφεις πιό συχνά !!!!

----------


## Dim1

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Άν και έχω διαβάσει αρκετά στο φόρουμ, είναι το πρώτο μου μήνυμα. Η δική μου ιστορία μοιάζει πολύ με του Δημήτρη (συγχαρητήρια για τη τόσο καλή απόδοση του προβλήματος).
Είμαι 26 χρόνων με την ευαίσθητη καλλιτεχνική μου φύση, την αγχώδη και ανασφαλή προσωπικότητα μου και την δύσκολη οικονομική κατάσταση να συγκρούονται τα τελευταία χρόνια μέσα μου. Είχα αποκοπεί από φίλους με μόνη ενασχόληση εκτός δουλειάς τα video games και το κορίτσι μου. Η ατμόσφαιρα του γραφείου κάτι παραπάνω από ανυπόφορη. «Θα ζοριστώ 2 χρόνια να πάρω και την υπογραφή και μετά βλέπω», έλεγα. 

Αρχές Μαρτίου άρχισα να λέω δεν είμαι καλά, ζαλάδες, τάσεις για εμετό, υπνηλία, αδυναμία. Η μέρα της κρίσης ήρθε και για μένα! Εκεί μπροστά από την οθόνη με χιλιάδες τιμολόγια γύρω μου.

Χιλιάδες σκέψεις το δευτερόλεπτο, 2-3 μέρες για να κοιμηθώ. Συνεχόμενοι σπασμοί και κάθε είδους φοβία. Θα πεθάνω, θα τρελαθώ, έχω επιληψία, απερίγραπτη στεναχώρια με κάθε τι κακό που άκουγα. Κοιτούσα την οθόνη του υπολογιστή και νόμιζα θα τρελαθώ, δεν χωρούσα πουθενά, ένιωθα πως έβγαινα απ το σώμα μου, τα νεύρα μου αδύναμα και σκέψεις πως θα κάνω κάτι κακό σε μένα ή στους γύρω μου. 2 βδομάδες γιατροί και σπίτι μόνο με ραδιόφωνο καθώς επηρεαζόμουν απ το κάθε τι, τάση για εμετούς, ανυπόφορη ναυτία, ευκοίλια και ένα μόνιμο πιάσημο στο σβέρκο το οποίο κάποιες φορές κατέληγε στο να τρέμει το κεφάλι...

Έκανα κάθε είδους εξέταση, βγήκαν όλες καθαρές και έτσι μου πέρασε η ιδέα του ότι θα πεθάνω. Αρχίζω να ψάχνω το θέμα από ψυχολογική μεριά. Κάποιος μου λέει «και σε ψυχολόγο να πας θα σου πει κάνε πράγματα για τον εαυτό σου». Αυτό αποφασίζω να κάνω. Παραιτούμαι και από τη δουλειά που σιχαινόμουν, φεύγω από το σπίτι για 2 μήνες και δουλεύω μόνο ως φωτογράφος. Επίσης παρόλο που ένιωθα χάλια ήθελα να είμαι με κόσμο για να ξεχνιέμαι και έτσι άρχισα να βγαίνω καθημερινά έξω. Το να είμαι μόνος με έκανε να σκέφτομαι και να χαλιέμαι. Εκεί με χτύπησε η αγοραφοβία! Ρε παιδιά ποιος δυνάμωσε την ένταση και φωνάζετε όλοι μαζί! Άντε πάλι απ την αρχή... Κρίσεις... Δεν είναι δυνατόν! Αφού άρχισα να ξεπερνάω τη φοβία μου με κάθε είδους οθόνη, τώρα αυτό! ξεκινάω να διαβάζω στο internet... Δεν είχα ιδέα! Κύρια όπλα μου μέχρι τότε ήταν η λογική που δεν ήξερα αν είχα:P Οξύμωρο! 

Ότι είναι να πάθω ας το πάθω, Μέχρι τώρα τίποτα δεν έχω πάθει! Πάει και η αγοραφοβία τη νικήσαμε! Επόμενο στάδιο, η τρέλα (2 μήνες με ταλαιπωρούσε)... Όπου έβλεπα ή άκουγα για κάποιο ψυχικά άρρωστο, άρχιζαν οι κρίσεις πάλι... Έτσι θα καταλήξω και αυτός έτσι θα ξεκίνησε... Ένιωθα μια μεγάλη ενέργεια να προσπαθεί να ψάχνει τρόπους να βγει από μέσα μου και κατέληγε να βγαίνει σε οτιδήποτε δε μπορούσα να εξηγήσω και με τρόμαζε... Το μέλλον, η υγεία, η υγεία της οικογένειας μου κτλ...

Ένας φίλος που τα είχε περάσει με καθησύχαζε... \"Δεν είναι τίποτα απλά ηρέμησε\". Το ίδιο μου είπε και ο ψυχίατρος που επισκέφθηκα τις πρώτες μέρες, ο οποίος μου πρότεινε να παίρνω αν θέλω και μισό χαπάκι το οποίο ποτέ δε πήρα. Στους 3 μήνες ξεκίνησαν οι εμετοί, 2 μέρες συνεχόμενες, μέρα παρά μέρα, ένα μήνα... Δεν άντεξα πήγα σε 2ο ψυχίατρο. (είπαμε αχνώδης και ανασφαλής!). «Δεν είναι τίποτα θα περάσει. Άνοιξαν κάποιες πόρτες στο μυαλό και το σώμα σου και πρέπει να κλείσουν». «Πόσο θα κάνουν να κλείσουν γιατρέ?», \"Αυτό εξαρτάται από σένα\". \"(Μας υποχρέωσες)!» «Αν θες ξαναπέρνα να σε ξαναδώ και ίσως σου γράψω κάτι να πάρεις». 

Πραγματικά υπήρχαν μέρες που αισθανόμουν σχετικά καλά και άλλες απλά στο μηδέν (σωματικά και ψυχολογικά). Τις μέρες που ήμουν καλά απλά προσπαθούσα να μη σκέφτομαι. Με τη παραμικρή παραπάνω σκέψη με έπαιρνε πάλι από κάτω. Έχουν περάσει 3,5 μήνες και αποφασίζω να επισκεφτώ και τρίτο ψυχίατρο. «Δεν βλέπω κάτι, τι περιμένετε από μένα να σας κάνω» Είστε 26 χρόνων και ακόμα δεν έχετε αποφασίσει τι θέλετε…» Το μόνο που μπορώ να σας προτείνω είναι ψυχοθεραπεία. Σκεφτείτε το και τα ξαναλέμε”. Οι 3 του ατάκες έμειναν στο μυαλό μου για πολύ καιρό. Μετά από 2 βδομάδες ξαναπηγαίνω. Νιώθω ήδη καλύτερα… «Εφόσον είστε καλύτερα θα έλεγα να μη μπείτε στη διαδικασία». Το τέταρτο μήνα, ενώ μου έχουν περάσει όλες οι φοβίες και μένει ένα αίσθημα θλίψης, ματαιότητας και συνεχίζονται οι εμετοί δέχομαι ένα μεγάλο πλήγμα. Τα χαλάω με τη κοπέλα μου (9 χρόνια). Αφού έχω αρχίσει και ξεπερνάω το ότι θα τρελαθώ,(μέσω όσων διάβασα εδώ) με πιάνει φοβία τύπου δε ξέρω τι θέλω, ποιος είμαι, που πάω κτλ… Αποφασίζω να επισπευτώ ομοιοπαθητικό. Κόβω καφέ και coca (cola) και παίρνω τα χάπια που μου δίνει. Οι εμετοί σταματούν αν και δε το περίμενα και γενικά αρχίζω και αισθάνομαι καλύτερα. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι τα χάπια ή ο χρόνος που περνάει. 

Σήμερα που γράφω έχουν περάσει 5 μήνες και 13 μέρες από τότε. Έχοντας σαν βάση τη λογική, έβλεπα κάτι παράλογο και κάθε μου φοβία και έτσι τη ξεπερνούσα. Παράτησα τη δουλειά που με χάλαγε και συνέχισα με κάτι που με ευχαριστούσε έστω και λίγο. Η μόνη φοβία που δεν ξέρω αν έχω ξεπεράσει είναι αυτή του γραφείου, της πίεσης γενικά και μήπως ξανακυλήσω αν χρειαστεί να ασχοληθώ με κάτι παρόμοιο. Βλέπετε ήμουν πολύ δυνατός σαν οργανισμός και όλο αυτό με έκανε περισσότερο ανασφαλή απ ότι ήμουν.

Προς το παρόν κάνω αυτό που μ αρέσει και προσπαθώ να μη χάνω ευκαιρία να περνάω καλά με φίλους και φίλες :Wink: . Αν συνέχιζα όπως πρίν σίγουρα θα έιχα πλακωθεί στα φάρμακα. Υπάρχουν ακόμα σκέψεις που με χαλάνε, και σπάνια καταλλήγουν σε εμετό... Κατάλλειπα που συνεχίζω να αποβάλλω και προβληματισμοί όπως ο επαγγελματικός μου προσανατολισμός σε συνδυασμό με την ηλικία μου, και η εξέλιξη της προσωπικής μου ζωής… Σκέφτομαι ακόμα να ξεκινήσω ψυχοθεραπεία προκειμένου, είτε να αλλάξω είτε να συμφιλιωθώ με κάποιες πλευρές του εαυτού μου που δε μου αρέσουν όπως είναι το άγχος και η ανασφάλεια. 

Ακόμα δεν έχω κατορθώσει να εξηγήσω αν πρόκειται για αγχος, κατάθλιψη ή και τα 2 μαζί...

Ακόμα και να αισθάνεστε πολύ καλά, μην σταματάτε να κάνετε πράγματα που σας ευχαριστούν... Εύχομαι σε όλους τα καλύτερα
 :Big Grin:

----------


## maria...

Τα ιδια ρε παιδια κ γω περναω αλλα δεν το βαζω με τπτ κατω και σημερα νιωθω ψιλοσκατα αλλα κανω ιπομονη ξερω οτι θα περασει κ θα νιωσω πολυ καλυτερα,ξερω οτι δεν θα τρελαθω,οτι δεν θα πεθανω .ειμαι ενας υγηεστατος κ δυνατος οργανισμος και ξερω επισης οτι θα νικισω.μαρεσει η ζωη και θε΄λω να ζησω τις καλες στιγμες εντονα κ τις κακες με ιπομονη.καλο κουραγιο σε ολα τα παιδια θα νικισουμε ρεεεεε!λολ

----------


## pratsdim

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
παραθέτω το link ενός αρκετά ενδιαφέροντος άρθρου, αναφορικά με την κατάθλιψη και τις αρνητικές σκέψεις.

http://katathlipsi.gr/index.php?option=com_content&amp;task=section&amp; id=23&amp;Itemid=33

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## maria...

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Μπραβο και απο μενα που ξεπερασες αυτην την δυσκολια της ζωης.Πραγματι η στιγμη της αποδοχης του προβληματος ειναι ενα τεραστιο βημα που πρεπει να γινει για να επερθει η θεραπεια.





Ωραια και γω το εχω αποδεκτει οτι εχω αυτο το προβλημα και οτι θα ζω απο εδω και περα μαζι του.Αλλα γιατι δεν περναει?Το συνοδευει και αυτη η καταθλιψη.Δεν νιωθω εντονη θλυψη απλα ζηλευω οταν βλεπω τους αλλους να γελανε με ορεξη,να τα κανουν ολα με ορεξη και γω να οτι κανω το κανω χωρις αυτην την εντονη χαρα π ενιωθα πρωτα για το καθε τι.Αναρωτιεμαι αν καποιος π πασχει απο διαταραχη πανικου μπορει να γινει οπως πρωτα,ανεμελος.χαρουμενους και χωρις τσιμπιες στην καρδια,νευροπονους,μουδιασ ματα,πονοκεφαλους και βουιτα στα αυτια.

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by maria..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Μπραβο και απο μενα που ξεπερασες αυτην την δυσκολια της ζωης.Πραγματι η στιγμη της αποδοχης του προβληματος ειναι ενα τεραστιο βημα που πρεπει να γινει για να επερθει η θεραπεια.
> 
> 
> ...


αν σταματησει να τα σκεφτεται συνεχεια ισως και να μπορει...

----------


## maria...

πως να μην σκευτομαι οτι συνβενει στο σωμα μου?ποναει

----------


## Empneustns

σημερα μαρια δεν σε προλαβαινω.το σωμα σου ποναει και εσυ συνεχιζεις να το τροφοδοτεις με πονο.ειναι σαν να εχεις μια πληγη και να την ξυνεις συνεχεια.πρεπει να του βαλεις χανζαπλαστ και να το αφησεις να ηρεμισει.Οσο συνεχιζεις να βγαζεις το χανζαπλαστ και να ασχολεισαι μαζι του τοσο δεν θα περναει αυτο.πρεπει να το αφησεις και λιγακι να κανει η φυση την δουλεια της.πρεπει να αφησεις το μυαλο σου να ταξινομησει τα βιωματα του,με την ηρεμια του.Εσυ το πουσερνεις συνεχεια στα ακρα,σε ποιανει πανικος να τα καταφερεις και απογοητευση μετα.λιγο υπομονη και οταν λεω υπομονη δεν εννοω 2 λεπτα.Ειδες τοσες φορες πως τα καταφερες να συνελθεις.μη χανεις τοσο ευκολα τη δυναμη σου.το εκανες και θα το ξανακανεις μεχρι να μαθεις να το κρατας και σε ενα καλο επιπεδο.Τι σκατα χακερ ειμαστε βρε,θα το καταφερουμε.με την πρωτη δεν μπαινουμε στη ναςα ,θελει υπομμονη και δουλεια.απλα το μυαλο σου ειναι πολυπλοκο προγραμμα νατο σπασουμε,παιδεψιαρικο και ολο εχει μπακντορς.αλλα πρεπει και οταν ανοιγουμε μια πορτα να την κραταμε ανοιχτη,οχι να φοβομαστε και να κλεινει ξανα,γιατι μετα παλι απο την αρχη..

----------


## maria...

να σε καλα εισαι ο μονος π μου δινεις τοσο κουραγιο εδω μεσα.να πω την αληθεια οτι γραφω εδω το γραφω και ευχωμαι να μου απαντησεις εσυ γιατι παντα με βοηθανε αυτα π λες και ειναι πολυ λογικα αυτα που γραφεις. :Smile: ))))) σευχαρηστωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω

----------


## KoitaStaMatiaMou

Einai diskolo to monopati... Elpizw na to diavoume oloi mas kapote kai na to kseperasoume
Mpravo Dimitrh

----------


## SILIA

Νομιζω πως ο καθενας απο εμας εχει τη δυναμη να αποκτησει ψυχικη υγεια ,ευημερια το θεμα ειναι ποσο ετοιμος εισαι να κανεις αυτο το μεγαλο βημα,το προβλημα που εμεις οι ιδιοι δημιουργησαμε ποσο προθυμοι ειμαστε να το ξεπερασουμε?
Ναι ειναι δυσκολο το μονοπατι..ξερεις κανενα μονοπατι ευκολο? Οσο δεν προχωραμε μενουμε στασιμοι κι οσο μενουμε στασιμοι αναμασαμε ξανα και ξανα τα προβληματα του παρελθοντος..Αν εχεις πραγματικη θεληση θα το ξεπερσεις..Αν βρεις τη δυναμη που εχεις μεσα σου το σημερινο σου προβλημα θα ειναι εφοδιο του μελλοντος για τις εμπειριες σου..δεν ξερω για εσας εγω θα το ξεπερασω ο κοσμος να χαλασει! θα χαρω πολυ το ιδιο να κανετε κι εσεις!

----------


## pratsdim

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
παραθέτω ένα αρκετά αξιόλογο άρθρο, που έτυχε να διαβάσω πρόσφατα και αφορά στις κρίσεις πανικού:

http://www.anew.gr/psychology/article.php?aid=46

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## anwnimi

Ωραίο άρθρο :Smile: 

Συμφωνώ ειδικά με το ότι χρειάζεται μια ποικιλία χαρακτηριστικών από ψυχοθεραπευτικές προσεγγίσεις. Τώρα το πόσοι το εφαρμόζουν αυτό ή πόσο πρακτικά μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί είναι άλλο θέμα. Πάντως μου φάνηκε χρήσιμο το άρθρο και ειδικά η τελευταία του παράγραφος :Smile: 

\"Η μόνη προϋπόθεση είναι ένα έστω ελάχοστο ενδιαφέρον για αυτογνωσία και η ικανότητα για συμβολική σκεψη. Και το ταξίδι αρχίζει... Το πόσο θα διαρκέσει εξαρτάται από την ιδιοσυγκρασία του θεραπευόμενου και τη θέλησή του.\"

----------


## tttt

τι να πω δημητρη σε ευχαρηστω που μου εδωσες κουραγιο σε ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by tttt_
> τι να πω δημητρη σε ευχαρηστω που μου εδωσες κουραγιο σε ευχαριστω!!!!


Να είσαι πάντα καλά!

Δημήτρης

----------


## Παστελι

Δημητρη σου στελνω πμ υ2υ

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

Δημήτρη, τώρα διάβασα το θρεντ για πρώτη φορά

Πραγματικά μου έδωσες πολύ δύναμη με αυτά που γράφεις.
Πέρασα το Σάββατο πολύ πολύ άσχημα ήμουν εκτός ελέγχου και ειχα πάρει την απόφαση να τα παρατήσω όλα για πάντα
με σταματησε ο φίλος μου και ήταν διπλα μου μέχρι να ξεσπάσω και να μου περάσει αυτή η υστερική κ παράλογη μανια αυτοκαταστροφής που με ειχε πιασει..
Σήμερα ένιωθα πολύ αποθαρρυμένη άρρωστη και αδυναμη.
Συγκινήθηκα πολύ με την περίπτωση σου.
Μου δίνεις ελπίδες σε μια ατελείωτη ζωη απελπισιας
Αισθάνομαι πολύ τυχερή που διαβασα το γράμμα σου και είδα λίγο φως στο τούνελ κ εγω

Ειλικρινα σ΄ευχαριστώ!

----------


## pratsdim

> _Originally posted by εσωτερική_σήψη_
> Δημήτρη, τώρα διάβασα το θρεντ για πρώτη φορά
> 
> Πραγματικά μου έδωσες πολύ δύναμη με αυτά που γράφεις.
> Πέρασα το Σάββατο πολύ πολύ άσχημα ήμουν εκτός ελέγχου και ειχα πάρει την απόφαση να τα παρατήσω όλα για πάντα
> με σταματησε ο φίλος μου και ήταν διπλα μου μέχρι να ξεσπάσω και να μου περάσει αυτή η υστερική κ παράλογη μανια αυτοκαταστροφής που με ειχε πιασει..
> Σήμερα ένιωθα πολύ αποθαρρυμένη άρρωστη και αδυναμη.
> Συγκινήθηκα πολύ με την περίπτωση σου.
> Μου δίνεις ελπίδες σε μια ατελείωτη ζωη απελπισιας
> ...


Να είσαι πάντα καλά!

Δημήτρης

----------


## σέϊτα

δημητρη,

μολις διαβασα ολα τα κειμενα και ιδιαιτερα τα δικα σου.
ο καλος Θεος σε εχει προικησει με πολλη αγαπη και ανθρωπια γι\'αυτο και καταφερες να ξεφυγεις και να εισαι διαθεσιμος να βοηθησεις.
βιωνω και εγω κατι σχετικο πολλα πολλα χρονια.
για να μην τα ξαναγραφω, επειδη υπαρχουν και καταχωρησεις αλλων φιλων, αν θες, ριξε μια ματια στο θεμα \" καταθλιψη - δυσθυμια \" και μπες στα κειμενα του \" απο τι πασχω\".
πες μου την γνωμη σου.
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## Sublime

hey!!!οταν περιεγραψες το κομματι στη δουλεια νομιζω οτι ηταν nervous breakdown και οχι κριση πανικου...η κριση πανικου ειναι κατι ηπιο σχετικα σε σχεση με nervous breakdown...anyways χαρηκα που καποιος το ξεπερασε  :Smile: 
stay strong

----------


## kath

γεια σας και απο μενα. Πέρασα κι εγω απο αυτη την ταλαιπωρια με τη μονη διαφορα οτι ενω μιλησα και φαινομουν αφου ζουσα με τουσ δικους μου, καταφερα να βοηθηθω μετα απο τεσσερα χρονια γιατι πολυ απλα ολοι ελεγαν οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα, αγχος και θα περασει. Με πηγε η αδερφη της μανας μου σε εναν ψυχιατρο που ειχε βοηθησει κ την ιδια οταν της ειπα καποιες απο τις σκεψεις μου( οτι θα σκοτωσω.. κ.α). Απο τοτε και για 6 χρονια παιρνω χαπια και η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειμαι καλα, οχι πάντα αναλογα τις καταστασεις. 
Πρόσφατα επρεπε να παρω μια σοβαρη αποφαση, να φυγω απο την χωρα και να μετακομισω στην Κυπρο και να κανω επιτελους οικογενεια με τον άνθρωπο που ειμαστε μαζι 10 χρόνια και ειναι απο εδω. Δυστυχως οι πιεσεις είναι μεγάλες και τον περισσότερο καιρό δεν είμαι και στην καλυτερη μου φάση. Απο την άλλη δεν βοηθουν και οι δικοί μου που νομίζουν ότι πήγα στον Άρη και με απήγαγαν εξωγηινοι( βαρυ φορτίο οι ενοχες).
Σκέφτομαι να πάω σε ψυχολόγο εδώ,να με βοηθήσει να κόψω τα χάπια και να τα βρω λίγο με το Κατερινάκι γιατι ειναι κρίμα τώρα που είπε ότι θα ζήσει γιαυτην να έρχονται πίσω παλιες ιστορίες.
Ερωτηση: υπάρχει κανένας καλός ψυχολόγος στη Λεμεσό? 

Δημήτρη είσαι παλικάρι!
Καλή ζωή να έχεις!

----------


## pratsdim

> γεια σας και απο μενα. Πέρασα κι εγω απο αυτη την ταλαιπωρια με τη μονη διαφορα οτι ενω μιλησα και φαινομουν αφου ζουσα με τουσ δικους μου, καταφερα να βοηθηθω μετα απο τεσσερα χρονια γιατι πολυ απλα ολοι ελεγαν οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα, αγχος και θα περασει. Με πηγε η αδερφη της μανας μου σε εναν ψυχιατρο που ειχε βοηθησει κ την ιδια οταν της ειπα καποιες απο τις σκεψεις μου( οτι θα σκοτωσω.. κ.α). Απο τοτε και για 6 χρονια παιρνω χαπια και η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειμαι καλα, οχι πάντα αναλογα τις καταστασεις. 
> Πρόσφατα επρεπε να παρω μια σοβαρη αποφαση, να φυγω απο την χωρα και να μετακομισω στην Κυπρο και να κανω επιτελους οικογενεια με τον άνθρωπο που ειμαστε μαζι 10 χρόνια και ειναι απο εδω. Δυστυχως οι πιεσεις είναι μεγάλες και τον περισσότερο καιρό δεν είμαι και στην καλυτερη μου φάση. Απο την άλλη δεν βοηθουν και οι δικοί μου που νομίζουν ότι πήγα στον Άρη και με απήγαγαν εξωγηινοι( βαρυ φορτίο οι ενοχες).
> Σκέφτομαι να πάω σε ψυχολόγο εδώ,να με βοηθήσει να κόψω τα χάπια και να τα βρω λίγο με το Κατερινάκι γιατι ειναι κρίμα τώρα που είπε ότι θα ζήσει γιαυτην να έρχονται πίσω παλιες ιστορίες.
> Ερωτηση: υπάρχει κανένας καλός ψυχολόγος στη Λεμεσό? 
> 
> Δημήτρη είσαι παλικάρι!
> Καλή ζωή να έχεις!


Να είσαι κι εσύ πάντα καλά!
Δημήτρης

----------


## marinaki236

Dimitri eisai polu dunatos kai sungarhtiria pou kataferes na bgeis apo olo auto to vasanistirio!!!! MAS EDWSES DYNAMH !!!egw edw kai 2-3 mhnes den mporw na kanw tipota xwris thn mhtera mou, opou kai na paw 8elw na einai mazi mou, aliws klinomai sto spiti kai fovamai!!! exw afhsei filous kai pragmata pou ekana mexri prin kai m euxaristousan giati 8ewrw pws me anxonoun!! phgenw kapou me anxos kai fovo pws 8a m simvei kati (kapoia krisi panikou)! exw milisei stous dikous mou kai mou lene 8a to kseperasw bgenoume mazi kai eimai kala , alla kai pali skeftomai pws auto den einai fusiologikh zwh , na eimai eksarthmenh apo tous dikous mou 26 xronwn kopela!! 8elw na bgw na diaksedasw kai meta apo ligo to ksanaskeftomai kai lew oti kai na bgw ti 8a ginei tpt....san na ta kanoume kapoia pragmata apla gia na ta kanoume etsi to vlepw ! san na einai agkaria de me euxaristh sxedon tpt!! 8elw na paw se psixologo alla to anavalw sunexws legontas ston euauto mou pws 8a to kseperasw monh mou!!vasika fovamai ta xapia , na eimai KAPWS ! den 8elw na me katalavoun oi alloi kai na lene auth pairnei xapia(den einai kala)!kai perisotero apo ola fovamai kati pou eixa diavasei...OTI ta xapia se fernoun autokatasrofikh dia8esh kai autoktonikes taseis!! * ksexasa na anaferw oti den mporw na vriskomai se polu kosmo, na perimenw se oures tameion , akomh kai otan erxete kapoios na me rwthsei kati anxonomai kai me poianei kruos idrwtas h zestos analoga , zalizomai kai kati tetoia!!! h gnwmh sou poia einai dimitri (egw nomizw oti exw agorafovia me kriseis panikou , alla alles fores nomizw pws exw hpia kata8lhpsh!!

----------


## pratsdim

> Dimitri eisai polu dunatos kai sungarhtiria pou kataferes na bgeis apo olo auto to vasanistirio!!!! MAS EDWSES DYNAMH !!!egw edw kai 2-3 mhnes den mporw na kanw tipota xwris thn mhtera mou, opou kai na paw 8elw na einai mazi mou, aliws klinomai sto spiti kai fovamai!!! exw afhsei filous kai pragmata pou ekana mexri prin kai m euxaristousan giati 8ewrw pws me anxonoun!! phgenw kapou me anxos kai fovo pws 8a m simvei kati (kapoia krisi panikou)! exw milisei stous dikous mou kai mou lene 8a to kseperasw bgenoume mazi kai eimai kala , alla kai pali skeftomai pws auto den einai fusiologikh zwh , na eimai eksarthmenh apo tous dikous mou 26 xronwn kopela!! 8elw na bgw na diaksedasw kai meta apo ligo to ksanaskeftomai kai lew oti kai na bgw ti 8a ginei tpt....san na ta kanoume kapoia pragmata apla gia na ta kanoume etsi to vlepw ! san na einai agkaria de me euxaristh sxedon tpt!! 8elw na paw se psixologo alla to anavalw sunexws legontas ston euauto mou pws 8a to kseperasw monh mou!!vasika fovamai ta xapia , na eimai KAPWS ! den 8elw na me katalavoun oi alloi kai na lene auth pairnei xapia(den einai kala)!kai perisotero apo ola fovamai kati pou eixa diavasei...OTI ta xapia se fernoun autokatasrofikh dia8esh kai autoktonikes taseis!! * ksexasa na anaferw oti den mporw na vriskomai se polu kosmo, na perimenw se oures tameion , akomh kai otan erxete kapoios na me rwthsei kati anxonomai kai me poianei kruos idrwtas h zestos analoga , zalizomai kai kati tetoia!!! h gnwmh sou poia einai dimitri (egw nomizw oti exw agorafovia me kriseis panikou , alla alles fores nomizw pws exw hpia kata8lhpsh!!


Καλησπέρα,
χαίρομαι που η δική μου εμπειρία μπορεί να αποτελέσει στήριγμα για κάποιον συνάνθρωπό μου.

Αναφορικά με το ποιά είναι η γνώμη μου για όλα αυτά, τα οποία γράφεις, είναι κάτι, στο οποίο δε μπορώ να απαντήσω, ως μη ειδικός. Αυτό, όμως, που έχω να παραθέσω είναι ότι, τα περισσότερα, αν όχι όλα, από αυτά που περιγράφεις, τα σκεφτόμουν, τα ένιωθα και τα βίωνα και εγώ. Δε με ευχαριστούσε τίποτα, δεν έβρισκα νόημα σε οτιδήποτε και αν έκανα, φοβόμουν να πάω οπουδήποτε, γιατί παραμόνευε ο εφιάλτης της κρίσης πανικού, ένιωθα ότι μόνο εγώ είμαι έτσι και όλοι οι άλλοι είναι καλά...

Αυτό, το οποίο άρχισα να κατανοώ και να το ενστερνίζομαι, από ένα σημείο και πέρα, ήταν ότι όλα τα παραπάνω πηγάζανε από τη σημασία, που έδινα ο ίδιος στις σκέψεις μου. Όσο περισσότερη προσοχή και σημασία τους έδινα, τόσο εντονότερες επανέρχονταν και, στην ουσία, ανατροφοδοτούσαν την ήδη άσχημη κατάσταση, στην οποία είχα περιέλθει. Αντίθετα, όταν αντέδρασα απέναντι στο πρόβλημά μου, κατανοώντας ότι, όλα αυτά, ήταν, απλά, σκέψεις και δε μπορούσαν να έχουν καμία επίδραση πάνω μου, άρχισε η αντίστροφη μέτρηση για την έξοδο από την κατάσταση αυτή. Με την υπερπολύτιμη προσπάθεια του ψυχολόγου μου τότε, μού έγινε βίωμα ότι, τίποτα από όλα αυτά που σκέφτομαι και με φοβίζουν, δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί. Έτσι, ξεκίνησα αργά, αλλά σταθερά, να κάνω πράγματα, που με ευχαριστούσαν και πριν. Να βγαίνω βόλτα (με παρέα αρχικά και, στη συνέχεια, μόνος), να γυμνάζομαι, να μπαίνω σε μεταφορικά μέσα... Μικρά βήματα κάθε φορά, αλλά απαραίτητα ώστε να "χτίσω" μια σταθερή βάση, πάνω την οποία θα πατήσω για τα ..."άλματα", που θα ακολουθούσαν. Παράλληλα με την επαναδραστηριοποίησή μου σε καταστάσεις, που με ευχαριστούσαν πριν, άρχισα να δουλεύω και με τον εαυτό μου, το μέσα μου... Έψαξα βαθειά μέσα μου, παραιτήθηκα από απόψεις και δήθεν "φιλοσοφίες" μου, που αποδείχτηκαν λάθος, "πέταξα" οτιδήποτε είχε συντελέσει στο να πέσω στο απόλυτο μηδέν και, τελικά, βγήκα από τη συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση, επειδή άλλαξα ως άνθρωπος...

Προσωπικά, πιστεύω ότι είναι κομβικής σημασίας η δουλειά, που κάνεις με τον εαυτό σου, όσο βρίσκεσαι μέσα στο πρόβλημα. Και, πάντα, θα επαναλαμβάνω ότι, παρόμοιες άσχημες εμπειρίες επιτρέπει ο Θεός να μάς επισκέπτονται, ώστε να μάς δώσει την ευκαιρία να ...Τον βρούμε μέσα σας... Τέτοιες καταστάσεις αποτελούν πολύ μεγάλη ευκαιρία για να "βουτήξουμε" στο άπειρο του εαυτού μας. Εκμεταλλεύσου κι εσύ τη δική σου κατάσταση! 

Σχετικά με τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή, που αναφέρεις, θεωρώ ότι, προσωπικά, με βοήθησε στο να μετριαστεί ο καταιγισμός των άσχημων σκέψεων και μού προσέφερε χρόνο να σκεφτώ πιο εποικοδομητικά για το τί ήταν αυτό, που με ταλαιπωρούσε. Πίστεψέ με, κανείς δεν κατάλαβε ότι έπαιρνα αντικαταθλιπτικά, αν δεν του ανέφερα κάτι. Το αν, όμως, χρειάζεται να απευθυνθείς σε φαρμακευτική προσέγγιση είναι κάτι, το οποίο θα το κρίνει ο γιατρός σου και μόνο, αν πάρεις την απόφαση να τον επισκεφθείς.

Συμπερασματικά, αν μπορούσα να σε "συμβουλεύσω" κάτι, θα ήταν να επιχειρήσεις το βήμα της επίσκεψης σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο. Όπως ανέφερα και παραπάνω, έχεις τη μεγάλη ευκαιρία, μέσα από το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, να κερδίσεις πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα από όσα μπορείς να φανταστείς αυτή τη στιγμή, γνωρίζοντας τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό καλύτερα. Κι ένας ειδικός είναι ο πιο κατάλληλος, ώστε να σου δείξει τα πρώτα βήματα σε αυτό το ταξίδι.

Να είσαι πάντα καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## skapi

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Αντιμετωπίζω αυτό το πρόβλημα με κρίσεις πανικού και κατάθλιψη μέσα στο οικογενειακό μου περιβάλλον. Η γνώμη σας μου είναι πολύ σημάντικη καθώς ως άτομα που περνάτε από αυτή τη διαδικασία μπορείτε να δώσετε πολύ σημαντικές συμβουλές και πληροφορίες. Αυτό που θα ήθελα είναι να μου πείτε πως θα θέλατε να σας φέρονται οι δικοί σας άνθρωποι. Τι στήριξη ζητάτε? Πως μπορεί μπορεί ένας άνθρωπος που σας αγαπάει να σας βοηθήσει? Κάθε γνώμη σας μου είναι πολύτιμη. Ψάχνω κάθε τρόπο ότι μπορώ για να βοηθήσω τον ανθρωπο μου. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## elli1

> Καλημέρα σε όλους. Αντιμετωπίζω αυτό το πρόβλημα με κρίσεις πανικού και κατάθλιψη μέσα στο οικογενειακό μου περιβάλλον. Η γνώμη σας μου είναι πολύ σημάντικη καθώς ως άτομα που περνάτε από αυτή τη διαδικασία μπορείτε να δώσετε πολύ σημαντικές συμβουλές και πληροφορίες. Αυτό που θα ήθελα είναι να μου πείτε πως θα θέλατε να σας φέρονται οι δικοί σας άνθρωποι. Τι στήριξη ζητάτε? Πως μπορεί μπορεί ένας άνθρωπος που σας αγαπάει να σας βοηθήσει? Κάθε γνώμη σας μου είναι πολύτιμη. Ψάχνω κάθε τρόπο ότι μπορώ για να βοηθήσω τον ανθρωπο μου. Ευχαριστώ




Καλημέρα! Προσωπικά...επειδή είμαι μητέρα και οι υποχρεώσεις τρέχουν..κι εγώ δε μπορώ να τις ακολουθήσω....(είχα κατάθλιψη πέρσυ και υποτροπίασα φέτος όταν σταμάτησα τα χάπια)....θα ήθελα να με καταλάβαιναν οι δικοί μου...να μη μου λέγαν σήκω είσαι καλα...δεν ήμουν..ουτε να κουνηθώ δε μπορούσα ειδικά πρωι...πως ν παω το παιδί σχολείο? Πως να πληρώσω λογαριασμούς? Πως να καθαρίσω?...Με έφτανε ενα πιάτο φαγητό σα βοήθεια απο τη μητέρα μου...κι όχι γκρίνια...εισαι καλά ο γιατρος δε βρίσκει τίποτε. Θελει χρόνο για να γιατρευτεί η κατάθλιψη..και φάρμακα...που δρουν σιγα σιγα. Επίσης γίνεσαι ευαισθητος και κάνεις χαζές σκέψεις που η αιτία ειναι η κατάθλιψη και μόνο και που περνάνε με τα φαρμακα. Θα πάω και σε ψυχολόγο. Καλή σου δύναμη και φέρεσαι με αγάπη και να βοηθάς στη διατροφή του και στις όποιες υποχρεώσεις του

----------


## skapi

> Καλημέρα! Προσωπικά...επειδή είμαι μητέρα και οι υποχρεώσεις τρέχουν..κι εγώ δε μπορώ να τις ακολουθήσω....(είχα κατάθλιψη πέρσυ και υποτροπίασα φέτος όταν σταμάτησα τα χάπια)....θα ήθελα να με καταλάβαιναν οι δικοί μου...να μη μου λέγαν σήκω είσαι καλα...δεν ήμουν..ουτε να κουνηθώ δε μπορούσα ειδικά πρωι...πως ν παω το παιδί σχολείο? Πως να πληρώσω λογαριασμούς? Πως να καθαρίσω?...Με έφτανε ενα πιάτο φαγητό σα βοήθεια απο τη μητέρα μου...κι όχι γκρίνια...εισαι καλά ο γιατρος δε βρίσκει τίποτε. Θελει χρόνο για να γιατρευτεί η κατάθλιψη..και φάρμακα...που δρουν σιγα σιγα. Επίσης γίνεσαι ευαισθητος και κάνεις χαζές σκέψεις που η αιτία ειναι η κατάθλιψη και μόνο και που περνάνε με τα φαρμακα. Θα πάω και σε ψυχολόγο. Καλή σου δύναμη και φέρεσαι με αγάπη και να βοηθάς στη διατροφή του και στις όποιες υποχρεώσεις του


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου. Σου εύχομαι να ξεπεράσεις γρήγορα το πρόβλημά σου και να έχεις μια ζωή γεματη υγεία και ευτυχία.

----------


## pratsdim

> Καλημέρα σε όλους. Αντιμετωπίζω αυτό το πρόβλημα με κρίσεις πανικού και κατάθλιψη μέσα στο οικογενειακό μου περιβάλλον. Η γνώμη σας μου είναι πολύ σημάντικη καθώς ως άτομα που περνάτε από αυτή τη διαδικασία μπορείτε να δώσετε πολύ σημαντικές συμβουλές και πληροφορίες. Αυτό που θα ήθελα είναι να μου πείτε πως θα θέλατε να σας φέρονται οι δικοί σας άνθρωποι. Τι στήριξη ζητάτε? Πως μπορεί μπορεί ένας άνθρωπος που σας αγαπάει να σας βοηθήσει? Κάθε γνώμη σας μου είναι πολύτιμη. Ψάχνω κάθε τρόπο ότι μπορώ για να βοηθήσω τον ανθρωπο μου. Ευχαριστώ


Θυμάμαι ότι, κάποιες φορές, ζητούσα απεγνωσμένα κάποιον να με κατανοήσει... Να αισθανθώ ότι κάποιος από τους δικούς μου ανθρώπους συναισθανόταν την έκταση, όλου αυτού που ένιωθα τότε... Και, μη βρίσκοντας ανταπόκριση, βυθιζόμουν ακόμα πιο βαθειά στον κυκεώνα των σκέψεών μου...

Άλλες φορές, όντας σε πιο "ήπια" ψυχολογική κατάσταση, αναζητούσα, απλά, την παρουσία τους... Μια κουβέντα ή ακόμα και ..καμία, αρκεί που ήταν εκεί!

Κάποιες άλλες φορές, πάλι, ένιωθα την ανάγκη να ανοίξω την καρδιά μου σε κάποιον, να λυτρωθώ μέσα από την παράθεση των σκέψεων, που περνούσαν από το νου μου...

Τελικά, αν μπορούσα να περικλείσω αυτό, το οποίο αποζητούσα κάθε στιγμή, σε μία λέξη, αυτή θα ήταν "κατανόηση", με οποιαδήποτε μορφή θα μπορούσε να εκφραστεί. Με μια απλή κουβέντα, με την παρουσία, με την ακρόαση των σκέψεων μου και την αποδοχή τους ως φυσιολογικές. Γιατί, είναι φυσιολογικές, όσο και αν, σε κάποιον που δεν έχει περάσει μέσα από το τούνελ, φαίνονται απόκοσμες.

Καλό κουράγιο σού εύχομαι και να σού δίνει ο Θεός την απαραίτητη καρτερία και υπομονή, ώστε να αποτελέσεις εσύ το απάνεμο λιμάνι, μέσα στο οποίο θα βρίσκει καταφύγιο ο δικός σου άνθρωπος, όταν έρχονται οι στιγμές της καταιγίδας.

Να είσαι πάντα καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ3

Δημήτρη τι γίνετε όμως το άτομο έχει πολλούς ανθρώπους γύρω του συνέχεια και θέλει να ηρέμηση; Όταν περνάει την κατάθλιψη συνήθως θέλει απομονώνετε 
αλλά δεν τον αφήνουν, αυτό υποσυνείδητα δεν του κάνει καλό; Είναι και αυτό μία θεραπεία το να μην τον αφήσουν να βυθιστεί στον κόσμο τις κατάθλιψης δεν είναι 
συνήθως ότι δεν το καταλαβαίνουν, αλλά τι να κάνουν να το αποδεχθούν, να πουν έχεις κατάθλιψη και εντάξει; αυτοί που δεν το έχουν περάσει είναι φυσικό να μην ξέρουν να
φερθούν, η καθημερινότητα όμως μας κάνει καλό και είναι καλό να ξέρουμε ότι έχουμε κάποιον κοντά μας συμφωνώ αρκεί και ας μην μας καταλαβαίνει.

----------


## LARY

> Καλημέρα! Προσωπικά...επειδή είμαι μητέρα και οι υποχρεώσεις τρέχουν..κι εγώ δε μπορώ να τις ακολουθήσω....(είχα κατάθλιψη πέρσυ και υποτροπίασα φέτος όταν σταμάτησα τα χάπια)....θα ήθελα να με καταλάβαιναν οι δικοί μου...να μη μου λέγαν σήκω είσαι καλα...δεν ήμουν..ουτε να κουνηθώ δε μπορούσα ειδικά πρωι...πως ν παω το παιδί σχολείο? Πως να πληρώσω λογαριασμούς? Πως να καθαρίσω?...Με έφτανε ενα πιάτο φαγητό σα βοήθεια απο τη μητέρα μου...κι όχι γκρίνια...εισαι καλά ο γιατρος δε βρίσκει τίποτε. Θελει χρόνο για να γιατρευτεί η κατάθλιψη..και φάρμακα...που δρουν σιγα σιγα. Επίσης γίνεσαι ευαισθητος και κάνεις χαζές σκέψεις που η αιτία ειναι η κατάθλιψη και μόνο και που περνάνε με τα φαρμακα. Θα πάω και σε ψυχολόγο. Καλή σου δύναμη και φέρεσαι με αγάπη και να βοηθάς στη διατροφή του και στις όποιες υποχρεώσεις του


εχεις δικιο elli,ειναι δυσκολο να σε καταλαβει κανεις οταν τα περνας αυτα.Ειναι δυσκολο να καταλαβουν τις σκεψεις που κανεις και δυσκολο να νιωσουν αυτο που βιωνεις καθημερινα.Εγω παλευω 10 χρονια με γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη με τα πανω μου και τα κατω μου.Ευτυχως εχω την τυχη η γυναικα μου να ειναι ενας υπεροχος και κυριως υπομονετικος ανθρωπος,γιατι καποια αλλη ισως και να με ειχε παρατησει-οπως ειπες κι εσυ ειναι δυσκολο να μας καταλαβει κανεις και αφου ειναι δυσκολο να μας καταλαβει,ειναι δυσκολο και να μας συμπαρασταθει.
Καλο κουραγιο να εχεις και ελπιζω γρηγορα να τα αφησεις ολα αυτα πισω σου...

----------


## LARY

συμφωνω Μαριαννα-ειναι καλυτερα να εχεις διπλα σου ανθρωπους που αγαπας και που σε αγαπουν ακομα και αν δεν μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν ''επιστημονικα''.
Πολλες φορες και μια αγκαλια φτανει.Απλα -κρινοντας απο τον εαυτο μου-καποιες φορες θελω ο ιδιος να απομονωνομαι λιγο για να μην με βλεπουν οι δικοι μου
οταν δεν ειμαι και πολυ καλα...

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ3

Larry συμφωνώ απόλυτα έτσι οι δικοί μας άνθρωποι μας καταλαβαίνουν με τον τρόπο τους και δεν μας κρίνουν πάνω από όλα, αλλά εμείς μόνοι μας πρέπει να αντλήσουμε την δύναμη και να ανεβάσουμε την αυτοπεποίθηση μας, απλά είναι δύσκολο το να μην σε βλέπουν καλά οι δικοί σου άνθρωποι γιατί τους φοβίζει, ότι δεν το ξεπεράσαμε, αλλά εμείς πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε να τους ανοιγόμαστε γιατί και αυτοί είναι παρατηρητές, έτσι ώστε αν καταλάβουν ότι υποτροπιάζει η κατάσταση σας μας να βοηθήσουν, γιατί εμείς συνήθως ως ασθενείς έχουμε μία άρνηση, ως προς το όλο θέμα.

----------


## justme

7 χρόνια παρουσίας και συνεχής βοήθειας για ένα θέμα που οι περισσότεροι που το έχουν βιώσει και ίσως ξεπεράσει δεν θα ήθελαν καν να ακούσουν και να ξαναθυμηθούν έστω και το παραμικρό.
ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ σε θαυμάζω
Να είσαι καλά και κάθε καλό που έχεις κάνει να το βρείς μπροστά σου 100νταπλασιασμένο

Αν δε σου είναι δύσκολο πές μου κάτι που θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω.
Σε όλες τις ώρες που πέρασες ζητώντας από κάποιον να σε βοηθήσει, να σε καταλάβει, να σε απαλλάξει υπήρξε κάποια στιγμή που θεώρησες ότι υπήρχε κάποιος συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος από το περιβάλλον σου που να ήταν το αίτιο των όσων περνούσες? Και ταυτόχρονα να ζητάς από αυτόν να σταματήσει να σου προκαλεί όλον τον πόνο και την θλίψη που ένιωθες?
Εάν ναι τι ακριβώς έπρεπε να κάνει αυτός ο άνθρωπος για να σε βοηθήσει?
Σε ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την όποια απάντηση όποια στιγμή και αν βρείς τον χρόνο
Να είσαι πάντα καλά

----------


## Blue9791

Καλησπερα, 
δεν ειχα ιδεα οτι υπηρχε ενα νημα ενεργο τοσα χρονια και πραγματικα Δημητρη εισαι αξιεπαινος.
Πολλες φορες αρχισα να γραφω εδω οτι βυθιζομουν στα σκοταδια μου (γενικευμενη αγχωδης διαταραχη εδω) αλλα μολις συνερχομουν δεν εβρισκα το λογο να συνεχισω να βρισκομαι εδω.
ΠΡιν ενα χρονο λοιπον που συνεβη παλι το ιδιο εδωσα υποσχεση στον εαυτο μου οτι θα παραμεινω εδω γιατι οπως χρειαστηκα και χρειαζομαι τις γλυκες φωνες ολων σας ετσι μπορει να χρειαστει και η δικη μου.
Ενα χρονο μετα ειμαι εδω, συγκεκριμενα χαλια παλι αλλα δεν εχει σημασια.
Σημασια εχει οτι βοηθηθηκα και βοηθω, οπως ακριβως κανεις κι εσυ.
Και θα συνεχισω.
Η ιδεα οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που υποφερουν οπως εγω δεν με ανακουφιζει (ναι μεν αισθανομαι την κατανοηση) αλλα περισσοτερο με θλιβει γιατι σε κανενα ανθρωπο δεν αξιζει τοση ταλαιπωρια.
Εδω και μια 2 μερες ειμαι σχεδον drug free μετα απο 15 χρονια συνεχους φαρμακοληψιας.
Επαιρνα εφεξορ και ζαναξ και απο 300mg εφεξορ την ημερα εδω και 2 μερες παιρνω 0.
Μονο το ζαναξ εμεινε.
Τραβαω το λουκι μου οκ, παρακολουθουμαι απο γιατρο και ελπιζω για το καλυτερο.
Δεν ειμαι κατα των φαρμακων αλλα οπως λες και εσυ ειμαι κατα των φαρμακων λαμβανομενων χωρις ψυχοθεραπεια.
Κατι που εκανα τοσα πολλα χρονια.
Ουτε τωρα βλεπω καποιον ψυχοθεραπευτη. Μονο ψυχιατρο ο οποιος με βοηθησε στη διακοπη του εφεξορ με εβδομαδιαια βεβαια επαφη μαζι μου για να μπορει να αξιολογει την κατασταση μου. Δεν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα οικονομικα για ψυχοθεραπεια.
Η γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεια ομως, μελετωντας μονη μου και ψαχνοντας αυτο το ρημαδι το ιντερνετ ωρες ατελειωτες, με βοηθησε.
Ενδεχομενως αν με εβλεπε καποιος ειδικος να ειχα κανει 4 βηματα μπροστα και οχι ενα.
Δε με νοιαζει ομως. Αρκει που εγινε ακομα κι αυτο το ενα.
Δε λεω, φομαβαι μηπως πισωγυρισω κυριως στο θεμα της αγοραφοβιας - εχω κανει και μηνα να βγω απο το σπιτι παρα το οτι ημουν "καλυμενη" φαρμακευτικα.
Για την ωρα (one day at a time) εχω κουραγιο να εκτιθεμαι σε οτι με φοβιζει και να το αποδυναμωνω εστω και στιγμιαια γιατι το αγχος της αναμονης υπαρχει και την επομενη μερα ακομα κι αν προκειται να κανω το ιδιο πραγμα.
Λογικο ειναι αν σκεφτει κανεις οτι τοσα χρονια ο εγκεφαλος μου εκανε "ποδηλατο" με βοηθητικες και τωρα που τις βγαλαμε χανουμε λιγο το μπαλαντζο μας.
Θα το βρουμε ομως ετσι δεν ειναι;
Η ζωη ειναι εκει εξω και μας περιμενει ολους.
Αρκει να παμε να τη βρουμε.
Καλη δυναμη σε ολους μεσα απο την καρδια μου.
Και οπως ησασταν ολοι εκει και εξακολουθειτε να ειστε εκει καθε μερα που γραφω για να τα βγαλω απο μεσα μου,και απαλυνετε τον πονο μου, ετσι θα ειμαι και εγω για οποιον χρειαζεται εστω μια κουβεντα.

----------


## pratsdim

> 7 χρόνια παρουσίας και συνεχής βοήθειας για ένα θέμα που οι περισσότεροι που το έχουν βιώσει και ίσως ξεπεράσει δεν θα ήθελαν καν να ακούσουν και να ξαναθυμηθούν έστω και το παραμικρό.
> ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ σε θαυμάζω
> Να είσαι καλά και κάθε καλό που έχεις κάνει να το βρείς μπροστά σου 100νταπλασιασμένο
> 
> Αν δε σου είναι δύσκολο πές μου κάτι που θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω.
> Σε όλες τις ώρες που πέρασες ζητώντας από κάποιον να σε βοηθήσει, να σε καταλάβει, να σε απαλλάξει υπήρξε κάποια στιγμή που θεώρησες ότι υπήρχε κάποιος συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος από το περιβάλλον σου που να ήταν το αίτιο των όσων περνούσες? Και ταυτόχρονα να ζητάς από αυτόν να σταματήσει να σου προκαλεί όλον τον πόνο και την θλίψη που ένιωθες?
> Εάν ναι τι ακριβώς έπρεπε να κάνει αυτός ο άνθρωπος για να σε βοηθήσει?
> Σε ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την όποια απάντηση όποια στιγμή και αν βρείς τον χρόνο
> Να είσαι πάντα καλά


Καλησπέρα justme,
να σε έχει και εσένα ο Θεός πάντα καλά!

Όχι, δεν υπήρχε κάποιος τρίτος, στον οποίο θα μπορούσα να αποδώσω τα αίτια της κατάστασής μου. Αντίθετα, ίσως, η ίδια αυτή κατάσταση να ήταν η αιτία του να μεγαλοποιώ και να μεγενθύνω συμπεριφορές συνανθρώπων μου, δίχως οι ίδιοι να φταίνε. Όπως και να έχει, ένιωθα ότι το πρόβλημα ξεκινούσε από εμένα και έπρεπε να λυθεί με αυτό ως δεδομένο.

Βέβαια, τότε, εγωιστής γαρ, πίστευα ότι μπορούσα να το ξεπεράσω μόνος μου κι αυτό. Και, μέχρι πριν 2-3 χρόνια, το ίδιο εξακολουθούσα να πιστεύω. Ότι, δηλαδή, μόνος μου τα κατάφερα, με τη βοήθεια κάποιων συγκεκριμένων ανθρώπων. Τελικά, η μόνη αλήθεια είναι ότι, χωρίς τη βοήθεια του Θεού, δε θα μπορούσα να καταφέρω απολύτως τίποτα. Πιστεύω, ειλικρινά, ότι Εκείνος παραχώρησε αυτή τη δοκιμασία στη ζωή μου, ώστε να με ταρακουνήσει και να συνέλθω. Μάλλον δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι, πριν ξεκινήσει η "καταιγίδα", διένυα μια περίοδο της ζωής μου, που όλα κινούνταν εγωκεντρικά, με απόλυτο κέντρο τον εαυτό μου. Μια περίοδος, κατά την οποία, εκτός του εαυτού μου, είχα πληγώσει και πολλούς συνανθρώπους μου. Μπορεί να ακούγεται οξύμωρο, αλλά, πια, ευγνωμονώ καθημερινά τον Θεό, που επέτρεψε να περάσω όλο αυτό και να αλλάξω πορεία. Και, εννοείται ότι, δεν υποτιμώ την αμέριστη βοήθεια και συμπαράσταση από τον ψυχολόγο μου και τους δικούς μου ανθρώπους, ακόμα και αν δε μπορούσαν να κατανοήσουν ακριβώς το πρόβλημά μου.

Αν κάποτε βρεις χρόνο, θα σου πρότεινα να διάβασεις τη σειρά βιβλίων "Γέροντος Παϊσίου Αγιορείτου - Λόγοι Α,Β,Γ,Δ,Ε,ΣΤ". Ειδικά το Γ, που αναφέρεται στον πνευματικό αγώνα του ανθρώπου, ρίχνει βάλσαμο στην ψυχή.

Να είσαι πάντα καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## ΕΡΙΚΑ

Δημήτρη...

Χαιρομαι που το ξεπερασες εισαι γερος και δυνατος και θες να βοηθησεις κι αλλους που παλευουν με τα θηρια...
Η δικη μου ιστορια ξεκινησε χρονια πριν, στα 23 με την πρωτη καταθλιψη η οποια κρατησε περιπου ενα χρονο, χωρις βοηθεια χωρις φαρμακα, χωρις να μιλησω σε κανεναν, υπεφερα μονη μου μην γνωριζοντας τι έχω...Για το οτι ηατν καταθλιψη ουτε λογος, δεν ηξερα τι ηταν η καταθλιψη, απλα ένιωθα οτι κατι έχω. Υπεφερα, ειχα πονους στο στομαχι, ταχυπαλμιες, εντονο φοβο και αχγος, και ολα γυρω μου μαυρα και ματαια. Κενο, απολυτο κενο. Τα χρονια περασαν και οταν το ξεπερασα ενιωθα οτι τιποτα δεν μπορει αν με βαλει κατω πια. Οτι εχω νικησει ολους μου του φοβους ολα μου τα αγχη οτι ειμαι δυνατη...μεχρι που στα 31 μου συνεβη το χειροτερο. Επαθα βαρβατη κριση πανικου βρισκομενη με τον φιλο μου σε ενα γαμο. Ενιωσα οτι τρελλαινομαι οτι χανω το μυαλο μου οτι θελω να ουρλιαξω. Το στομαχι μου ανακατευταν, οι παλμοι τις καρδιας μου ειχαν ξεφυγει και δεν ηξερα τι συνεβαινε. Φοβομουν τοσο μα τοσο πολυ, ημουν λες και κατεβηκα απο αλλο πλανητη και δεν ηξερα που βρισκομουν ποια ειμαι και που πηγαινα. 
Τοτε αποφασισα οτι εχω προβλημα και ζητησα βοηθεια απο εναν ψυχοθεραπευτη. Περιττο να πω πως κανενας πλην του φιλου μου και της κολλητης μου δεν μπορουσαν να καταλαβουν ποσο υποφερω, ποσο μαλλον οι γονεις που ναι μεν αγαπαν τα παιδια τους, αλλα με μπουκωσαν με lexotanil τα οποια με εβαλαν σε λιθαργο 3 μερες (κοινως με αποτελειωσαν).
Οταν ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια, μπηκα για τα καλα στην καταθλιψη και ζητησα και φαρμακευτικη βοηθεια, και ο ψυχοθεραπευτης μου, μου συνεστησε εναν ψυχιατρο και απο το καλοκαιρι του 2012 παιρνω seropram. Μπορω να πω οτι μετα την τεταρτη εβδομαδα αρχισαν να υποχορουν τα σωματικα συμπτωματα και να νιωθω καπως καλυτερα. Μεχρι να δρασουν βεβαια ημουν κλεισμενη στο σπιτι, ξυπναγα με κλαματα, στομαχοπονο και τρελο αγχος. Τα εβλεπα ολα μαυρα, δεν ειχε τιποτα νοημα, και δεν διανοουμουν οτι θα το ξεπερασω. Νομιζα οτι θα ειμαι ετσι για παντα. Οτι δεν θα επανακαμψω ποτε.
Στην αρχη της ψυχοθεραπειας, δεν καταλαβαινα και πολλα. Με τον καιρο καταλαβα τι με οδηγησε εκει. Θυμηθηκα πραγματα απο την παιδικη μου ηλικια, ειδα λαθη των γονιων μου και πως με επηρεασαν και αντιληφθηκα οτι ολη μου η ζωη ηταν μια πιεση ¨ με το γαντι¨ του πατερα μου, που παντα τον ενοιαζε τι θα πει ο κοσμος, και η παγωμενη συναισθηματικα μητερα μου που ποτε μα ποτε δεν μου εδειξε οτι ειναι εκει για μενα.
Δεν θελω να σας κουρασω αλλα εχω την αναγκη να τα βγαλω απο μεσα μου και πρωτη φορα γραφω καπου την ιστορια μου δημοσια.

Μετα απο εναμιση χρονο ψυχοθεραπειας καταφερα να φυγω απο την φυλακη του πατρικου μου και να νοικιασω σπιτι αλλα οπως με ειχε προειδοποιησει ο θεραπευτησ μου, ακομα και στην κινα να πας, τους γονεις σου τους κουβαλας ακομα μεσα σου. Στον μηνα πανω λοιπον, επαθα παλι κριση πανικου με ολα τα συμπτωματα, και ειμαι τωρα 4η μερα στο σπιτι προσπαθοντας να ηρεμησω και να καταλαγιασω το θηριο.

Ο μεγαλυτερος μου φοβος ειναι το πισωγυρισμα, δεν θελω να ξαναπερασω τα ιδια με το καλοκαιρι του 2012. 

Το παλευω ακομα αλλα τα πρωινα ειναι τοσο δυσκολα...Δεν θελω να σηκωθω απο τοκρεβατι μου, και μονο μετα το απογευμα συνερχομαι.
Μακαρι να βρω τη δυναμη να το ξαποστειλω μια και καλη το τερας. Να βρω ορεξη να κανω πραγματα και να μην φοβαμαι ... να μην φοβαμαι...

Σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## LEF18

Diabazontas ta parapanw eniwsa thn anagh na moirastw thn empeiria mou sxetika me thn krish panikou me skopo na bohthisw estw kai ena atomo pou antimetwpizei paromoio problima.entelws xafnika prin 3 peripou mhnes eniwsa ena periergo sunaisthima.sugekekrimena mia uperkinitikothta kai ena aisthima pws tha trelathw.thewrhsa pws ta parapanw htan apotelesma tha kourashs(eixa kanei thn mera nuxta).meta apo akribws mia bdomada eniwsa ena entono aisthima palmwn kai ton paniko na me kurieuei.h diarkeia tou sugekrimenou epeisodiou htan megaluterh me apotelesma na metaferthw sto kentro ugeias.Αpo ekei afou mou ekanan kardiografhma to opoio htan apolutws fusiologiko me esteilan sto plisiestero nosokomeio.ekei exakolouthousa na briskomai se katastash panikou.Thewrhsan skopimo na me topothethsoun sto kardiologiko tmhma opou ekatsa gia 3 meres.kata thn diarkeia twn hmerwn den hmoun se kalh katastash afou oi kriseis me talaipwrhsan.otan to anefera stous giatrous den mou Edinan thn aparaithth shmasia.zhtousa na mou dwsoun kati giati den adexa tis apanotes kriseis kai ekeinoi arnountan ias kai profanws den eixan idea gia to problima pou antimetwpiza.gia kalh mou tuxh sto nosokomeio gnwrisa enan giatro pou asxolithike pragmatika mazi mou,me parathrhse kata thn diarkeia mias krishs kai mou eipe pws einai apotelesma agxous(idrwnan ta xeria mou,asprize to proswpo mou).me sumboulepse na bgw apo to nosokomeio kai na kanw kapoies exetaseis gia kathe endexomeno.afto kai ekana..piga se gnwsto nosokomeio ths athinas opou ekatsa gia 5 meres.ekei afou ekana mia seira apo kathe loghs exetaseis mou eipan pws den exw kati pathologiko xwris na mou poun omws ti akribws htan afto po me talaipwrouse.kai enw epestrepsa spiti mou katalaba pws akoma sunexizw na zw aixmalwtos tou fobou mou.pistepsa pws me ton kairo tha mou fugei apo to mualo alla kati tetoio de sunebei.antithetws kleisthka sto spiti me thn psuxologia na brisketai se polu xamhla epipeda.meta apo polles ereunes sto diadiktuo katalaba pws ta sumptwmata emoiazan me afta ths krishs panikou.Molis eniwtha ton paniko na mou xtupaei thn porta tote xwris defterh skepsh mh mporontas na ton antimetwpisw euthews anoiga ena mpoukali krasi kai to epina wste na xalarwsw.katalabainontas pws afth den einai lush apofasisa na apeuthinthw se kapoion eidiko kai sugkekrimena se psuxiatro.pigainw kathe bdomada kai niwthw kalutera.mou exhghse pws oi diataraxes ofeilontai se sugkrouseis sto uposeinidito kai dhmiourgountai susoreutika.pragmati ton teleftaio xrono eixa kapoies entones stenaxwries-agxoi ta opoia den ektonwthikan,ta krathsa mesa mou kai afta bghkan me thn morfh twn krisewn panikou.mhn perimenete me thn prwth episkepsh na breite ton palio eafto sas ola tha ginoun me upomonh kai xrono.mexri shmera den eixa episkeftei pote psuxologo h psuxiatro antithetws malista pisteua pws htan anousio.Me thn mikrh empeiria pou apekthsa afton ton ena mhna sas sumbouleuw na episkfteite kapoion eidiko to suntomotero dunato.mono etsi tha antimetwpisete ton exthro-paniko apo th riza.kleinontas tha ithela na sas parathesw duo akoma sumboules.Sugkekrimena epeidh o fobos mhpws pathoume krish fernei ton paniko einai kalo na exete mazi sas xapakia (px Xanax) me afton ton tropo tha xerete pws ana pasa stigmh tha mporeite na antimetwpiste thn krish(fusika h kathe periptwsh einai diaforetikh kai o giatros sas tha sas xorhghsei ta katallhla an krinei aparaithto) kai epipleon h kafeinh prokallei se megalo bathmo tis kriseis panikou..sxedon se kathe krish panikou eixa katanalwsei prohgoumenws kafeinh kati to opoio meta apo ereuna sto internet tekmhreiwnwtai episthmonika.Elpizw na bohthisa kai na kseperasete to suntomotero dunato tis agxwdeis diataraxes.

LEFTERIS 23 ETWN

----------


## yiannis2208

Αγαπητοι φιλοι,
Απο την μια χαιρομαι οτι υπαρχουν κι αλλοι στην δικη μου κατασταση και μπορουν να με καταλαβουν απο την αλλη λυπαμαι για ολους μας που ειμαστε στην συγκεκριμενη κατασταση. Θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας για την δικη μου κατασταση να παρω μια αποψη απο ανθρωπους που γνωριζουν δια ζωσης τι ειναι το καθετι. 
Εδω και χρονια εχω αγχωδεις διαταραχες με κυριο σημειο του οτι νομιζω οτι κατι εχω στην υγεια μου. Τα τελευταια τεσσερα χρονια προεκυψε κατι καινουργιο. Μετα απο δυο κρισεις πανικου που ειχα ( οι μοναδικες ως τωρα) αρχισα να εχω ασχημες σκεψεις οτι κανω κακο σε καποιον δικο μου κτλ τα οποια τα εχετε αναλυσει και προηγουμενως εσεις. Ειχα παει τοτε σε εναν ψυχιατρο και μου ειπε οτι ειναι κατι ηπιο, να ηρεμησω και θα περασει. Και σταδιακα περασε....οχι τελειως φυσικα αλλα εγινε διαχειρισιμο. Με τα χρονια και εχοντας συμπτωματα αλλοτε εντονα και αλλοτε οχι εκανα και γνωστικη συμπεριφορικη ψυχοθεραπεια που με βοηθησε αρκετα οφειλω να πω. Τα συμπτωματα υποχωρησαν τρομερα χωρις να φυγουν τελειως βεβαια. Απολυτα διαχειρισμα. Τον τελευταιο μισο χρονο αρχισα παλι να πηγαινω σε γιατρους να εξεταζομαι. Ολο κατι ειχα....μια χαρα με βρισκαν ολοι φυσικα. Τον τελευταιο μηνα ομως, καταρχην αρχισε να ποναει η μεση μου εντονα, παραλληλα αρχισα να εχω μια ενοχληση πισω απο τα ματια, μια θολουρα με κακη διαθεση. Ηταν πολυ πιεστικος αυτος ο μηνας και στην δουλεια μου, ο πονος στην μεση δεν υποχωρουσε, αλλα το χειροτερο ηταν αυτο με την ενοχληση που ειχα πισω απο τα ματια. Τις τελευταιες 3 μερες εχω παραλληλα με αυτο, αδυναμια συγκεντρωσης και κακες σκεψεις. Επισης οταν παω για υπνο, εχω πολυ εντονα ονειρα και ξυπναω απο αυτα. Βεβαια κοιμαμαι κανονικα μετα. Ξυπναω με ασχημη διαθεση το πρωι.....
Ερωτηση: ειναι καταθλιψη αυτο ή θεωρειτε οτι ειναι συνεπεια των αγχωδων διαταραχων;
Πηγα και σε ψυχιατρο και χωρις να κανει διαγνωση μου λεει οτι εγω χρειαζομαι καποιον να τα λεω...ψυχοθεραπεια δηλαδη...και οτι ειναι ηπια κατασταση. Ποια η γνωμη σας;
Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.
Με εκτιμηση σε ολους σας.

----------


## yamahav50

den exeis dikio o kathenas opos viosei ti katastasi me ta legomena sou gemizeis provlimatismous polous anagnostes

----------


## [email protected]

καλησπέρα Δημήτρη, θα μπορουσα να επικοινωνήσω με καποιο τροπο μαζι σου;

----------


## [email protected]

Ξερετε καποιον εδώ στο forum που να γνωριζει τον Δημητρη; Θα σας ημουν ευγνωμων αν με βοηθούσατε στην αναζητηση μου..Ενας δικος μου ανθρωπος αντιμετωπιζει την ιδια κατασταση και θα ηθελα καποιες πληροφοριες..

----------


## kerasi

Τι εννοείς φανη; Κρίσεις πανικού;

----------


## [email protected]

διαταραχες αγχους & φοβιες...

----------


## anxious4ever

εδω κ γω τα ιδια αντιμετωπιζω...πες μου...διαταραχες αγχους, φοβιες ,στρες ,στρες ατελειωτο! ειμαι σαν τον Δημητρη...πες τα σε μενα..

----------


## [email protected]

Εχετε καποιο e mail του Δημητρη;;Σας ευχαριστω για την ανταποκριση απλα αυτή την στιγμη θα με βοηθουσε καποιος που το εχει ζησει και το εχει ξεπερασει..

----------


## nick190813

> Εχετε καποιο e mail του Δημητρη;;Σας ευχαριστω για την ανταποκριση απλα αυτή την στιγμη θα με βοηθουσε καποιος που το εχει ζησει και το εχει ξεπερασει..


η ανξιους απο πανω π σ εγραψε τα εχει περασει και αυτη......και εγω τα ειχα περασει.......αλλα μου φυγανε....
εαν εχεις αποριες πες μας ισως σε βοηθησουμε

----------


## anxious4ever

ΝΑΙ βρε..κ γω το ειχα ξεπερασει για πολλα χρονια..αλλο αν εκανα ξανα παλι υποτροπη...μπορεις να μιλησεις κ σε εμας που εχουμε κανει μεγαλο αγωνα κ τελικα ναι το ξεπερασαμε καποια στιγμη..
φυσικα κανεις δεν μπορει να διασφαλισει το αν θα ξανασυμβει η οχι...απο την εμπειρια μου κ απο την γυρα μου στην ζωη με ανθρωπους που πασχουν απο το ιδιο, εχω καταλαβει οτι δεν ξεπερνιεται εντελως ποτε(σορρυ αν ακουγεται αρνητικο), απλα εχει εξαρσεις κ υφεσεις..μπορει καποιος να κανει 7 χρονια να το παθει..κ σε ενα ασχημο γεγονος να ξανασυμβει...νομιζω οτι εχει να κανει με την ιδιοσυγκρασια του ανθρωπου καθως κ με οργανικα αιτια...
εχει παρατηρηθει οτι οι ανθρωποι που παρχουν απο αγχωδεις διαταραχες εχουν μικροτερη αμυγδαλη εγκεφαλου απο αυτους που δεν παθαινουν κατι τετοιο..

----------


## maria4

το ανεβαζω για να βλεπουμε και τιποτα θετικο...!!!

----------


## ge0rge

> το ανεβαζω για να βλεπουμε και τιποτα θετικο...!!!


Αυτό το κείμενο είναι ο ύμνος του φόρουμ. Ήταν το πρώτο πράγμα που διάβασα εδώ μέσα και με γέμισε αισιοδοξία και δύναμη. 

Εστάλη από HUAWEI VNS-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## maria4

> Αυτό το κείμενο είναι ο ύμνος του φόρουμ. Ήταν το πρώτο πράγμα που διάβασα εδώ μέσα και με γέμισε αισιοδοξία και δύναμη. 
> 
> Εστάλη από HUAWEI VNS-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App



Aκριβως , george... η μαυριλα μονο δεν βοηθαει.
Βεβαια υπαρχουν κι αλλοι που εχουν ξεπερασει τα θεματα τους, απλα δυστυχως δεν μπαινουν πια ή γενικα γγια να μιλησουν για αυτο =/

----------


## andreasg9

Μπορούμε να μιλισουμε προσοπικα στο φεσπουκ φίλε επειδι πραγματικα υποφερο και εχο μόρο και τιν κοπελα μου που με περιμένουν να τους φερο κυπρο εδώ και 4 μοινες που καναμε το μορακι μας στιλε μου το φεισπουκ σου εαν θες στο ειμαιλ μου να σε βρο [email protected] se euxaristw

----------


## nikos04

ΜΟΥ ΈΔΩΣΕΣ ΑΠΊΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΔΎΝΑΜΗ! ΜΠΡΆΒΟ!!!

----------

